# For strong womyn everywhere: "Internet Plus Equality"



## Gahars (Jan 26, 2014)

https://github.com/Feminist-Software-Foundation/Internet-plus-Equality



> *Current Word Substitutions*
> 
> Core Words
> 
> ...


----------



## Veho (Jan 26, 2014)

Gahars said:


> > Penis = Rape instrument


You mean TRIGGER WARNING: RAPE instrument, you rapist scum


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 26, 2014)

gurrrl, wha chu talkin bout?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 26, 2014)

Should I feel bad that I had to look up several terms in the left hand column?

Anyway ever seeking to be the enlightened individual I immediately copied them into my word database. It was going fine until I checked every word output, after that I thought I would try the first box and it got up to about 9000 rapes a minute (it was very poor code). I would have added a code to mark the substitutions as such but then I would have been giving preference to things and that would seem to be against the spirit of the exercise.


----------



## pokefloote (Jan 27, 2014)

80% of tumblr.

"We want equality! No racism! No sexism! Except for every ciswhite male on earth, you're all evil and scum even though your actions as a person have had no direct effect on me! Reverse racism doesn't exist you white trash! What's that? You agree that everyone deserves equality? Dirty attention seeker ;O;"

:L

I lol'd @ running = death marching


----------



## Gahars (Jan 27, 2014)

I do wonder... does this censor audio? If so, these shitlords better watch out!


----------



## Veho (Jan 28, 2014)

http://erasingprivilege.tumblr.com/


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 28, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I do wonder... does this censor audio? If so, these shitlords better watch out!


_"Vagin-abled"_ hurt me immediately - the sides rupture may or may not be operable.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 28, 2014)

Veho said:


> http://erasingprivilege.tumblr.com/


 

Man, what an eracist.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 28, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> _"Vagin-abled"_ hurt me immediately - the sides rupture may or may not be operable.


 

I hope you're prepared for the main course, because there's no more room for sides.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 28, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I hope you're prepared for the main course, because there's no more room for sides.


I'm afraid that if my sides shrink any more, I might become the first two-dimensional person in the history of the universe, and we wouldn't want that to happen now, would we?


----------



## Veho (Jan 29, 2014)

http://observationdeck.io9.com/really-joss-whedon-really-1510302906 


;O;


----------



## Gahars (Jan 29, 2014)

Veho said:


> http://observationdeck.io9.com/really-joss-whedon-really-1510302906
> 
> 
> ;O;


 






_"And in that moment, I knew my giggles were infinite."_

I love how basic statements of fact (men have penises, women have vaginas) have become controversial displays of bigotry. I mean, if you're transsexual/transgender/transitive, that's cool, do your thing, but not every general statement needs a footnote to account for the 0.001%.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 29, 2014)

Veho said:


> http://observationdeck.io9.com/*really*-joss-whedon-*really*-1510302906
> 
> 
> ;O;




_;O;_


----------



## Veho (Jan 30, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> _;O;_


*>21st century 
>using Maddox to back up your opinions 
*
Really, Foxi? Really?


----------



## Veho (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 30, 2014)

3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's something off about that chart...
3:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wouldn't sex = TRIGGER WARNING: Rape according to those rules?
3:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And penis would = TRIGGER WARNING: Rape instrument...
3:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 0/10, chart makes no sense.
3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then again, it was probably made by a feminazi so that would explain it ;O;O;


----------



## Arras (Jan 30, 2014)

Race doesn't exist, but white people are still racist. And how the fuck is "people of color" better than black? That's discriminating against all black things. Also there is the perfectly acceptable "they" when talking in the third person about a person with unsure gender. No need to come up with silly words that sound like aliens from old movies. I actually can't tell whether this whole thing is a joke or made by retards.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 30, 2014)

Arras said:


> Race doesn't exist, but white people are still racist. And how the fuck is "people of color" better than black? That's discriminating against all black things. Also there is the perfectly acceptable "they" when talking in the third person about a person with unsure gender. No need to come up with silly words that sound like aliens from old movies. I actually can't tell whether this whole thing is a joke or made by retards.


 


Spoiler



This is just a joke.



Spoiler



Mocking the people ("Social Justice Warriors") that believe/say these things.


----------



## Arras (Jan 30, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figured that out after seeing and reading the information about the even more genius Feminist Programming Language


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2014)

I feel terrible for laughing at a few of those:


Spoiler








​​



​​_"It's hard to be a little girl *if you're not*."_​_"He has his father's eyes, his laugh, maybe even *his diabetes*.*"*_​_"Big bones didn't make me this way. *Big meals did*."_​​*#FatShaming 2014 ;O;*​


Of course the site is down now because facts are generally poorly-received by the society. _;O;_

*EDIT:* My bad, only stopchildhoodobesity.com is - strong4life.com is doing just fine.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 30, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> #FatShaming


 
You don't know the meaning of the word. #RoidRage

That one is kinda mean, so in the interest of fairness, I will post this picture that never fails to give me an aneurysm.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2014)

Gahars said:


> You don't know the meaning of the word. #RoidRage
> 
> That one is kinda mean, so in the interest of fairness, I will post this picture that never fails to give me an aneurysm.


To be fair, I don't like ladies with abs either, but that's a matter of preference. 

#MuscleShaming2014 _;O;_


----------



## Gahars (Jan 30, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> To be fair, I don't like ladies with abs either, but that's a matter of preference.
> 
> #MuscleShaming2014 _;O;_


 

Break the hate: r/swoleacceptance


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Break the hate: r/swoleacceptance


----------



## Gahars (Jan 31, 2014)

Remember: Not all womyn are women.



Spoiler


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 31, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Remember: Not all womyn are women.


...or we could just call genitalia _"genitalia"_, but that would make sense... as well as be offensive to those who do not have genitalia.


----------



## zeello (Jan 31, 2014)

Arras said:


> Race doesn't exist, but white people are still racist. And how the fuck is "people of color" better than black? That's discriminating against all black things.


How the fuck is "black people" better than people of color? That's discriminating against all colored things.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 6, 2014)

Top Lel

*EDIT:* And no, I didn't feel like looking for a more appropriate thread.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 6, 2014)

Spoiler: It's like rain on your wedding day...


----------



## Gahars (Feb 14, 2014)

Little Mac? Big shitlord.



Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (Feb 14, 2014)

Veho said:


> http://observationdeck.io9.com/really-joss-whedon-really-1510302906
> 
> 
> ;O;


----------



## Gahars (Feb 15, 2014)

Also, while we're at it...



> In a nod to the "it's complicated" sexual identities of many of its users, the social network on Thursday added a third "custom" gender option for people's profiles. In addition to Male or Female, *Facebook now lets U.S. users choose among some 50 additional options such as "transgender," "cisgender," "gender fluid," "intersex" and "neither."*


 
How about transfat?


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 15, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Also, while we're at it...
> 
> 
> 
> How about transfat?



I was wondering why you linked that, then I managed to disable my security and got halfway through the first section of comments.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 15, 2014)

What is this, feminist frequency?


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 15, 2014)

You mean you did not know the reporters were the codename for the GBAtemp white knights?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 15, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> You mean you did not know the reporters were the codename for the GBAtemp white knights?


Check your nobility privilege FAST! How dare you use the filthy, masculine term _"knights"_, associated with hundreds of years of oppresion against the xirs of the court? Is there no better term you could think of, like xirs-at-arms? 

Really, fast? Really?


----------



## Flame (Feb 15, 2014)

*!!PLAY THIS AS YOU READING THE POST BELOW!!*




Gahars, can you handle this?
FAST6191, can you handle this?
Foxi4, can you handle this?
I don't think they can handle this

I don't think you're ready for this jelly
I don't think you're ready for this jelly
I don't think you're ready for this
'Cause my body's too bootylicious for ya babe

I don't think you're ready for this jelly
I don't think you're ready for this jelly
I don't think you're ready for this
'Cause my body's too bootylicious for ya babe

I don't think you're ready for this jelly
I don't think you're ready for this jelly
I don't think you're ready for this
'Cause my body's too bootylicious for ya babe

I don't think you're ready for this jelly
I don't think you're ready for this jelly
I don't think you're ready for this
'Cause my body's too bootylicious for ya babe

I don't think you're ready for this jelly
I don't think you're ready for this jelly
I don't think you're ready for this
'Cause my body's too bootylicious for ya baby


----------



## Rydian (Feb 15, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Is there no better term you could think of, like xirs-at-*arms*?








Come on Foxi why do you have to be so armcist!?


----------



## Veho (Feb 15, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Also, while we're at it...


Only 50? I refuse to be boxed into your rigidly divided compartments    
_Scum_


----------



## Gahars (Feb 15, 2014)

Veho said:


> Only 50? I refuse to be boxed into your rigidly divided compartments
> _Scum_


 

Oh crap, I didn't even think of that!







pls understand\



Spoiler: Damn it, Facebook, you're not helping


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 15, 2014)

Why are all of the pictures in this thread not loading


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 15, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


> Why are all of the pictures in this thread not loading



Pictures are the root of objectification, as such they had to be removed to keep in line with the concepts underpinning the topic.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 15, 2014)

There you go, it works now.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 17, 2014)

Finally, somebody who gets it!






Only Kelly gets to the, uh, heart of the issue!


----------



## Veho (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Feb 21, 2014)

Let Tyrone be your guide to the world of privilege!





Flame said:


> *snip*


 

Alternatively...


----------



## Veho (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 22, 2014)

I like how it's the people who drive towards gender equality and maintain that _"it doesn't matter who you are"_ that are making matters worse and more convoluted by further subdividing the terms instead of simply accepting that we're all _"people"_. 

...that, or maybe they're using their roaring privilege and just need something to roar about, whatever that may be. _;O;_


----------



## Flame (Feb 23, 2014)

Clever and attractive women do not need to vote; they are willing to let men govern as long as they govern men.​


----------



## Gahars (Feb 23, 2014)

Flame said:


> Clever and attractive women do not need to vote; they are willing to let men govern as long as they govern men.


 



Spoiler: Zach Braff offers his two cents


----------



## Veho (Feb 25, 2014)

*Check 'em.*


----------



## Gahars (Feb 25, 2014)

Veho said:


> *Check 'em.*


 

>No disability option for Anosmia sufferers like myself

Perhaps it is they who should check their privilege.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 2, 2014)

Sorry for the double post, but goddamn, my georgies have been thoroughly stirred.

http://www.nationalreview.com/artic...ion-if-school-doesnt-respond-over-100-demands

I'd quote portions, but I don't know where to begin.

Looking forward to seeing that "physical action" though.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 2, 2014)

Gahars' link said:
			
		

> Much ado indignation about nothing



Stirring words.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 7, 2014)

And now, one womyn's brave struggle to run walk shuffle a marathon.



Spoiler










 


Spoiler



12 hours. 12 fucking hours. The barefaced entitlement on display here... it boggles the mind.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 13, 2014)

So I found this:






_"Feminism doesn't mean man-hating"_


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 14, 2014)

Gahars said:


> And now, one womyn's brave struggle to run walk shuffle a marathon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lul


----------



## Gahars (Mar 14, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 27, 2014)

lele


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 3, 2014)

Somewhat related.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 3, 2014)

Also related


----------



## Gahars (Apr 4, 2014)

I hope you've all been keeping up with the Suey Park/#CancelColbert drama. If not, here's a recap.



This video is more accurate than most Hollywood biopics.

Girl, why you ackin' cray cray?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2014)

Gahars said:


> _*Snip!*_


_*Cough* *Cough* __"#ChopSuey", "#CancelColbert didn't turn out to be a walk in the Park"_...

I tried.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 6, 2014)

Proud womyn tries to dismantle the patriarchy from the inside, is laughed out






Pictured Above: The Patriarchy's response


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 6, 2014)

She tried, she really tried.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 6, 2014)

It is not strictly on topic but clicking around to see if I should do the cancelled TV shows article already I found
http://www.tv.com/shows/game-of-thr...me-of-thrones-is-not-for-children-1396712387/

If one ever needed an example of the typical writing style but detached from more trigger word type things then you have it there.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 7, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> It is not strictly on topic but clicking around to see if I should do the cancelled TV shows article already I found
> http://www.tv.com/shows/game-of-thr...me-of-thrones-is-not-for-children-1396712387/
> 
> If one ever needed an example of the typical writing style but detached from more trigger word type things then you have it there.


_"Women are Strong"_ is a reason for children not to watch the show? And there I thought that murder and nudity were enough of a tip off.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 7, 2014)

Strong women are gross.  All muscles and hair.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> _"Women are Strong"_ is a reason for children not to watch the show? And there I thought that murder and nudity were enough of a tip off.



I don't know. Game of Thrones is a family show around here -- myself, my siblings and my mother gather around my mother's ancient glowing CRT without fail (after dinner of course), someone has to fiddle with the (network) wire to ensure proper reception and following the show we all have a nice little pause before we discuss the events of the show.

Regarding the author of the article I do have to wonder if we saw the same show, granted I have also read the books and there may be a "everybody sees what they want to see" thing going on.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 7, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> I don't know. Game of Thrones is a family show around here -- myself, my siblings and my mother gather around my mother's ancient glowing CRT without fail (after dinner of course), someone has to fiddle with the (network) wire to ensure proper reception and following the show we all have a nice little pause before we discuss the events of the show.
> 
> Regarding the author of the article I do have to wonder if we saw the same show, granted I have also read the books and there may be a "everybody sees what they want to see" thing going on.


The critical mistake here is that you're wondering if you saw the same show as the author. You have not, and don't even try to get past the jaded glasses and dive straight into the author's mind, otherwise you might find yourself in the confusing position of reading an article about how Legend of Zelda is sexist, racist and classist.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> about how Legend of Zelda is sexist, racist and classist.


Well Link isn't ever race, gender, age, and working class, so of course it's all those things.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> reading an article about how Legend of Zelda is sexist, racist and classist.


But but but Zelda is based on the traditional social orders of the time.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 7, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> But but but Zelda is based on the traditional social orders of the time.


_"NO, FAST! IT'S DESPICABLE THAT ZELDA CAN ONLY EVER FREE HERSELF FROM THE SHACKLES OF HER GENDER ROLE WHEN SHE CROSS-DRESSES AS SHEIK! THE SOCIETY REFUSES TO ACCEPT THE IMAGE OF A STRONG WOMAN! AS A PRINCESS, SHE ONLY GETS KIDNAPPED OVER AND OVER BECAUSE ONLY MEN CAN POSSESS ANY FORM OF POWER IN THE DISGUSTING AND FILTHY WORLD OF HYRULE!" *Insert further feminist drivel*_


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> _"NO, FAST! IT'S DESPICABLE THAT ZELDA CAN ONLY EVER FREE HERSELF FROM THE SHACKLES OF HER GENDER ROLE WHEN SHE CROSS-DRESSES AS SHEIK! THE SOCIETY REFUSES TO ACCEPT THE IMAGE OF A STRONG WOMAN! AS A PRINCESS, SHE ONLY GETS KIDNAPPED OVER AND OVER BECAUSE ONLY MEN CAN POSSESS ANY FORM OF POWER IN THE DISGUSTING AND FILTHY WORLD OF HYRULE!" *Insert further feminist drivel*_


The woman who secretly wrote that article was probably just having her period.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 7, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> The woman who secretly wrote that article was probably just having her period.


It's actually an interesting read, she he _(herp a derp) _raises a couple of fun points... points that have nothing to do with the reality of a video game and probably aren't even deliberate, but points nonetheless. Insert your Feminist Frequency reference here.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Insert your Feminist Frequency reference here.


 

You gotta pay up $160,000 first.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> It's actually an interesting read, she raises a couple of fun points... points that have nothing to do with the reality of a video game and probably aren't even deliberate, but points nonetheless. Insert your Feminist Frequency reference here.


Well it was written by a man, I was just making a joke.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 7, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> Well it was written by a man, I was just making a joke.


Oh god. You are totally right. I would've never guessed after reading it. 

#FoxiIsSexistApparently


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh god. You are totally right. I would've never guessed after reading it.
> 
> #FoxiIsSexistApparently


If you can't tell someone's gender from reading an article on the Internet, then you're the worst kind of sexist.  Either that or you're on your period.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 7, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> If you can't tell someone's gender from reading an article on the Internet, then you're the worst kind of sexist. Either that or you're on your period.


_Pretty sure_ that English only differentiates between genders in the third person singular, so... yeah - you actually can't tell someone's gender from his/her personal writing.


----------



## Veho (Apr 7, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> If you can't tell someone's gender from reading an article on the Internet, then you're the worst kind of sexist.


OMG so heteronormative   

Privilege abounds.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 7, 2014)

Was this really the best way to prove your point?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 7, 2014)

Did they not... rehearse this? At all? That was a painful scene of abject failure.


----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Was this really the best way to prove your point?


They took the quote "Ginger Rogers did everything that Fred Astaire did, except backwards and in high heels" too literally.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 8, 2014)

Veho said:


> They took the quote "Ginger Rogers did everything that Fred Astaire did, except backwards and in high heels" too literally.


 

Seems to me like she was puttin' on the ditz.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 8, 2014)

lol but she totes pulld da trck in heels lol can men hve babies in heels lol no tougt so lol #wiminrbetr


----------



## Gahars (Apr 8, 2014)

Spoiler











 
Here's one for the ages - this story features a big-iddy boy and dig-gidy dogs!


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 9, 2014)

The dogs just knew.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 11, 2014)

Damn homosexuals discriminating against women! What the fuck is wrong with the world!


----------



## Gahars (Apr 11, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> *snip*
> 
> 
> Damn homosexuals discriminating against women! What the fuck is wrong with the world!


 

If you think about it, being gay is the most sexist thing imaginable. It's too men deciding to shut women out of the sexual process entirely. A gay couple has twice the male privilege.

And trans men? Gender traitors. They're nothing more than women abandoning their kind and trading in their femininity for a seat in the patriarchy.

I mean, duh.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 11, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Damn homosexuals discriminating against women! What the fuck is wrong with the world!



So the logical conclusion from that is twofold

1) Being a filthy teenager that screws anything that moves, and some things besides, is not discriminatory practice.

2) All that lesbian/x-way porn and seeking out women that might have well as sprung from it may have been leading towards an enlightened state, or perhaps even a manifestation of it.

This is what is known in the trade as vindication. My thanks for assisting in demonstration of that point Tom Bombadildo.


----------



## Veho (Apr 11, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> 1) Being a filthy teenager that screws anything that moves, and some things besides, is not discriminatory practice.


It discriminates against asexuals. God, FAST, check your privilege


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 11, 2014)

Veho said:


> It discriminates against asexuals. God, FAST, check your privilege



I did -- asexuality is a spectrum, see also things like gold star lesbians, and I clearly included inanimate objects within that. Next you will be telling me I can not be a vegetarian if I eat fish or chicken.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 11, 2014)

For anyone who missed the Suey Park interview...





Spoiler: In a nutshell


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 12, 2014)

Tumblr will be furious with you all ;O;


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 12, 2014)

Well... I guess you could say...

...these cars...

...were knackered.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 12, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Well... I guess you could say...
> 
> ...these cars...
> 
> ...were knackered.



I will have you know I read that literally
http://www.ldoceonline.com/dictionary/knackers-yard?ModPagespeed=noscript
I did try with slang...
http://onlineslangdictionary.com/meaning-definition-of/knackers
Trouble is it did not interpret any better
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/b/bd/Truck_Nuts.jpg/220px-Truck_Nuts.jpg


----------



## CompassNorth (Apr 12, 2014)

Gahars said:


> For anyone who missed the Suey Park interview...




Have you seen some of her tweets?
They're hilarious







Spoiler


----------



## Gahars (Apr 13, 2014)

Remember, kids: Racism = Prejudice + Power

Oh, wait, you mean that Asians are, statistically speaking, the wealthiest ethnic group in the United States? Uh, uh, shut up whitey, you're just blinded by privilege!

In a way, I get the shift in thinking. I can understand why Suey Park doesn't want to be judged by the content of her character.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 13, 2014)

CompassNorth said:


>


Possibly the dumbest thing I've read today, and I visited Rebecca Watson's page for shits and giggles. Don't worry - I've got AdBlock on, no revenue is going their way for my visits, only bandwidth loss. As for the tweet, let's completely forget about the world's largest institutionalized racial hate crimes, like, I don't know, the holocaust? _Pretty_ sure that most slavs and jews that lived in slavic countries were, y'know, white-skinned. 

Oh, by the way, _"white"_ is not a race. White is a colour, there's a number of white-skinned races, or rather, _"ethnic groups"_, since that's the politically correct term these days. They come in various shades, too!


----------



## CompassNorth (Apr 13, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Possibly the dumbest thing I've read today


Calling a person of color's opinion stupid?
Oppress harder, Jim Crow 



Spoiler



im joking ;-;


----------



## pokefloote (Apr 13, 2014)

CompassNorth said:


> Calling a person of color's opinion stupid?
> Oppress harder, Jim Crow
> 
> 
> ...


You think oppression is a joke?



Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> ...these cars...
> 
> ...were knackered.


Is that supposed to sound like "naked"? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 13, 2014)

Veho said:


> Is that supposed to sound like "naked"? Or am I missing something?


_"Knackered"_ is British English is slang for _"very tired"_, it comes from the previously mentioned _"knacking yard"_ which was a place where you lead horses to be slaughtered. _"I'm knackered"_ would roughly mean _"I'm so tired that I'm ready for a knacking"_.


----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> _"Knackered"_ is British English is slang for _"very tired"_, it comes from the previously mentioned _"knacking yard"_ which was a place where you lead horses to be slaughtered. _"I'm knackered"_ would roughly mean _"I'm so tired that I'm ready for a knacking"_.


I know what it means but the use of Horatio Caine sunglasses led me to believe you were making a pun, and I just don't get it. "Looks like those cars... were _tired_", now that's a pun   
Explain


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah, I didn't detect any pun either...


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 13, 2014)

Veho said:


> I know what it means but the use of Horatio Caine sunglasses led me to believe you were making a pun, and I just don't get it. "Looks like those cars... were _tired_", now that's a pun
> Explain


Knackered can also mean broken. Cars break down, that's when you check the chassis.


----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2014)

Foxi, i tell you this from the bottom of my heart: leave the puns to Gahars.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 13, 2014)

Veho said:


> Foxi, i tell you this from the bottom of my heart: leave the puns to Gahars.


 

Oh, come on, Veho. Don't get his knackers in a bunch.


----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Oh, come on, Veho. Don't get his knackers in a bunch.


Even after that one, I still say he should leave the puns to you.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 13, 2014)

So there's this video, in which... women are vending machines? Or something?



I didn't know the abuse of female vending machines was such a big issue in Russia.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 13, 2014)

Gahars said:


> So there's this video, in which... women are vending machines? Or something?
> 
> I didn't know the abuse of female vending machines was such a big issue in Russia.



First Foxi4 ( http://gbatemp.net/threads/most-interesting-person-on-gbatemp-2013.359589/#post-4863940 ) and now you.... I did not realise there was such an anti robot bent among my fellow reporters.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 13, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> First Foxi4 ( http://gbatemp.net/threads/most-interesting-person-on-gbatemp-2013.359589/#post-4863940 ) and now you.... I did not realise there was such an anti robot bent among my fellow reporters.


 

As it turns out, I'm a roboticist.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 13, 2014)

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...gender-role-comments-harpers-bazaar-uk-201484

Bitch needs to check her privilege


----------



## Gahars (Apr 13, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...gender-role-comments-harpers-bazaar-uk-201484
> 
> Bitch needs to check her privilege


 

Erin Gloria Ryan missed a perfect opportunity to respond with, "It's you who's out, Kristen! Out of your mind!"

Once again, Jezebel fucks up miserably.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 13, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...gender-role-comments-harpers-bazaar-uk-201484
> 
> Bitch needs to check her privilege


Pfff-- everybody knows that if someone has a different opinion about gender roles, that opinion is invariably wrong. Silly Kirsten. _;O;_


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 14, 2014)

So much privilege


----------



## pokefloote (Apr 15, 2014)

Guys, tumblr is such a fun place to hang out in!


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 16, 2014)

I f*cking love when pseudo-linguists voice out their opinion about personal pronouns without actually studying linguistics.


----------



## Veho (Apr 16, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I f*cking love when pseudo-linguists voice out their opinion about personal pronouns without actually studying linguistics.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linguistic_relativity 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linguistic_determinism


;O;


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 16, 2014)

Veho said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linguistic_relativity
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linguistic_determinism
> 
> 
> ;O;


Oh, Veho... 

Linguistic relativity and its stronger form, linguistic determinism, are notions which state that the structure of language determines the cognitive process of its speakers. This creates a certain pattern of behaviour in native speakers which can be observed in how they create their discourse, as described by Robert Kaplan:





Fig. 1: Discourse Patterns, _Kaplan, Robert. "Cultural Thought in Patterns in Intercultural Education"_

Of course Kaplan himself additionally stressed the impact of culture overall, but that's besides the point, his model is a good illustration of the phenomenon. Essentially what he proposed is that the structure of the language, its syntax, grammar and other structural elements partially pre-determine the way we construct our train of thought. For example, a native English speaker will start his/her discourse with a thesis, present arguments throughout the piece and reach a conclusion - this kind of logic is a straight line. In contrast, an Oriental speaker is likely to be circular about the argumentation, often times recreating the original thesis throughout the course of the piece, opting to meander, spiral around the ever-growing subject, sometimes never actually reaching the point and presenting various views instead - this pattern is a spiral. A Romance speaker will start with a thesis and present arguments just like an English speaker would, however will depart from the main point in order to explore the presented material numerous times in digressions before drawing the final conclusion - this pattern is a corrugated line.

Linguistic relativity as presented by Benjamin Whorf further describes how language structure can influence drawing logical conclusions. I quote:


> _(...) _all observers are not led by the same physical evidence to the same picture of the universe, unless their linguistic backgrounds are similar, or can in some way be calibrated.
> 
> ~Whorf, Benjamin. _"Science and Linguistics"_


He supported this claim using Native American tribes as an example, comparing their world views with commonly accepted European views. He described how the Hopi tribe has several names for different _"kinds"_ of water, for example drinking water, water in a lake etc. whereas Europeans have only one concept of water which is supplemented with additional classifiers if needs be _(mineral, tap, dirty, salty, murky etc.)_. In other words, the Hopi somewhat _"instinctively"_ differentiate between various kinds of water whereas Europeans classify it on the basis of its properties.


> No two languages are ever sufficiently similar to be considered as representing the same social reality. The worlds in which different societies live are distinct worlds, not merely the same world with different labels attached.
> 
> ~Sapir, Edward. _"The Status of Linguistics as a Science"_


Sapir was more interested in the social aspect of Linguistics and concluded that if language is the tool with which we describe reality, by proxy, speakers of different languages must perceive reality differently.

He wasn't a proponent of linguistic determinism though and disagreed with the idea that the worldview is pre-determined by language - after all, humans are creatures of reason and they're perfectly capable of adjusting to the environment they find themselves in. We have an innate drive towards communicating, so we're capable of overcoming differences when it's required.

The *tl;dr* version of the Sapir-Whorf Hypothesis is that speakers of different languages think and behave differently, and this principle is generally widely accepted - it's the extent of influence language has on behavioural patterns that's under constant debate.

I'm not entirely sure why you drew this card in the reference of a crooked understanding of pronouns since it sort of works against you here. The reason why English as a language has a set of pronouns is because it's a Germanic language - the masculine, feminine and neuter genders are an intrinsic part of the language code and refer not only to animate objects with clearly distinguishable gender such as men and women, boars and sows or bulls and cows but also completely inanimate objects such as the feminine ships or countries. Such _"inanimate oddities"_ are remainders of Old English which actually had a full-blown system of inflected grammatical gender. This system has since disappeared over the course of various language transformations such as the Great Vowel Shift as well as numerous conquests _(Vikings/Norse, Romans, Normans, you name it)_, however its traces can still be found in commonly used words. The previously masculine _engel_ is still _angel_ while the feminine _scip_ is still _ship_. That said, due to the disappearance of inflected forms, Modern English utilizes the aforementioned pronouns instead.





Fig. 2: Old English gender and case inflection examples

Naturally as a follower of the slavic written discourse pattern, I've digressed from the main point on numerous occasions to draw your attention to certain linguistic phenomenons, but at this point you must be asking yourself the question... why? Let me conclude.

If you're not a linguist and happen to consider yourself to be some form of a quasi-gender being of course you're going to be upset by the use of personal pronouns and of course you're going to disregard the most basic rule of all languages - the presence of a formal system.

Ferdinand de Saussure in his _"Course in General Linguistics"_ described the sound-to-idea relation all words have - this is the relation between the Signifier and the Signified which together create the Linguistic Sign. To briefly explain what the Linguistic Sign is, I'll use a very simple example. There is nothing innately canine about the word _"Dog"_, it has nothing to do with the real-life object of a dog, however upon hearing or seeing it, it draws the mental image of a dog in the mind of the person you are communicating with. _"Dog"_ as a compound of sounds is the Signifier, the physical realization of the word, whereas the mental image of a dog, or rather, the collection of all mental images related to dogs is the Signified. Together, those two create an inseparable pair called the Sign, or in everyday terms, a word.





Fig.3a: The relation between the Concept _(mental image, the Signified)_ and the Sound-Image _(physical realization of the Sign, the Signifier)_​ 
Now, when communicating with a person who has feminine features such as a pair of breasts, wide hips, narrow shoulders and a feminine face, the speaker is likely going to use the Sign _"woman"_ because the physical image the speaker sees matches the mental image of that sign. This doesn't make the speaker intolerant, this makes the speaker observant.





Fig.3b: Signifier and Signified in practice

If you're going to fault people for calling a tree a tree, you might as well go the extra mile and gauge their eyes out.

Of course... life is never simple and logical, is it? There always has to be this one group who takes all this carefully documented and meticulously described clockwork and spoil it... guess what group that is? 

_Aaaaand then_ we fall into a world of hurt with such idiotic proposals as _"womyn"_ even though it makes completely no sense in English. The Old English word for woman is _wīf (female, wife)_ whereas the word for man is _wēr (male, husband)_. _Man/Mann_ just means _human_, you dolts! If you want to make things equal, just state "woman and wirman*" and get on with your lives, you uneducated dimwits!

*EDIT:* Actually, having the Great Vowel Shift in consideration, the Old English /wer/ would've probably changed into /wir/, hence wirman. Similarly /wif/ changed into /waif/, meaning the contemporarily used _"wife"_.





Fig.4: Me, tired after way too many courses that filled my head with useless knowledge. They also made me a terribly boring person

I hope my rebuttal was satisfactory. In the end, if your point was that _"people who use crooked language come to crooked conclusions about the life, the universe and everything"_, you are _entirely correct._


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 16, 2014)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/04/15/phyllis-schlafly-equal-pay_n_5154150.html

Bitch also needs to check her privilege


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 16, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> [and they accuse me of verbosity]



Wait, so am I allowed to use words with son in or do I have to use people (postman -> post person -> post people)?

Tom Bombadildo sadly we can not all be enlightened layabouts with sugar mommas.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 16, 2014)

Face down, booty up, TIMBUH!






The full article, for those in need of a good chortle.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 16, 2014)

I was not seeking a good giggle but that provided one anyway.

I wonder what would happen if someone informed the author that fat deposits growing on arses rather than all over is considered something of an evolutionary asset when one's lineage may well have started out in a hot land and you do not really need the insulation (energy deposits tending to be good wherever and whenever until around about 1970).

I am also wondering if there is any instance of something being stuck before celebrity and used in a positive.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 16, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Wait, so am I allowed to use words with son in or do I have to use people (postman -> post person -> post people)?


As far as I'm concerned, you can use whatever term you want. As far as the feminist theory goes, you should probably get comfortable with _"courier"_, unless you feel like using pronouns that are stupid and don't actually exist. _;O;_


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 16, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> As far as I'm concerned, you can use whatever term you want. As far as the feminist theory goes, you should probably get comfortable with _"courier"_, unless you feel like using pronouns that are stupid and don't actually exist. _;O;_



I am not sure I can use courier either -- the French equivalent is a male gendered word.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 16, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Face down, booty up, TIMBUH!
> 
> The full article, for those in need of a good chortle.





> _(...) to begin, body parts aren't trends. Period._





> Jeniffer Lopez kicked off the popularization and acceptance of big asses in the mainstream _(...)_


Not sure if sudden _"brain fart"_ or _"don't understand what a trend is"_. Also, body parts are totally trendy. Thousands of years ago in Mesopotamia, the cradle of civilization, being obese was _"trendy"_ and considered a sign of wealth. Dial a couple centuries later and you reach the classical period when we began appreciating pale complexion and a more athletic body built which strongly underlined masculine/feminine features. Hop into a time machine and travel to the late 20th century, note how plastic surgery is flourishing, men and women alike are getting ripped at the gym and getting a tan is considered attractive. Our entire bodies are subject to trends, making this entire article dumb since it's suspended on a false premise. The author claims that _[our bodies]_ are not subjected to trends and then goes to great lengths explaining exactly why she's wrong.

...also massive butt jellyness is jelly! Hue! _;O;_


FAST6191 said:


> I am not sure I can use courier either -- the French equivalent is a male gendered word.


The French are historically a natural enemy of the English, nobody will mind! Go on ahead. Alternatively you can opt for _"unspecified postbeing"_, but that's just silly.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 16, 2014)

Also... this.

If you have a GPA of 3.5 and an ACT score of 23 (out of 36!), you deserve to get into one of the best schools in the country... because reasons?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 16, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Also... this.
> 
> If you have a GPA of 3.5 and an ACT score of 23 (out of 36!), you deserve to get into one of the best schools in the country... because reasons?


 
To be fair, for Detroit, that makes her a goddamn genius.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 16, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Also... this.
> 
> If you have a GPA of 3.5 and an ACT score of 23 (out of 36!), you deserve to get into one of the best schools in the country... because reasons?


_"I didn't meet the requirements, however I am a person of colour, therefore a victim"_. _;O;_


Tom Bombadildo said:


> To be fair, for Detroit, that makes her a goddamn genius.


A king of fools is still a fool. _;O;_


----------



## Veho (Apr 16, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> stuff


So let's recap, shall we? Words have connotations broader than their narrow vocabulary definition, they evoke a set of preconceptions about the subject, used as labels they shape our perception and they inform thought: affect the way we think. Personal pronouns inherently carry a large number of assumptions, associations, preconcieved roles and stereotypes. If someone doesn't want to identify with the mental image a certain word (or in this case personal pronoun) evokes in people's minds, along with the culturally preordained norms and roles it carries with it, they can either work to change the connotations of the word (through societal consensus), or start calling themselves something else. But they shouldn't do that because you don't like it and change is bad  ;O;  

Let me know if I missed something. 

Also, let me know how any of what you said refutes a connection between people trying to change the current culturally conditioned connotations (hah) of personal pronouns, and linguistic determinism. 



Also, Oglaf:


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 16, 2014)

Veho said:


> So let's recap, shall we? Words have connotations broader than their narrow vocabulary definition, they evoke a set of preconceptions about the subject, used as labels they shape our perception and they inform thought: affect the way we think. Personal pronouns inherently carry a large number of assumptions, associations, preconcieved roles and stereotypes. If someone doesn't want to identify with the mental image a certain word (or in this case personal pronoun) evokes in people's minds, along with the culturally preordained norms and roles it carries with it, they can either work to change the connotations of the word (through societal consensus), or start calling themselves something else. But they shouldn't do that because you don't like it and change is bad ;O;
> 
> Let me know if I missed something.
> 
> Also, let me know how any of what you said refutes a connection between people trying to change the current culturally conditioned connotations (hah) of personal pronouns, and linguistic determinism.


Except they're not trying to change _"the current culturally conditioned connotations to personal pronouns"_ - they're trying to get rid of personal pronouns altogether, replacing them with a universal pronoun which isn't gender-specific. This in and out of itself _makes no sense_ because the _only_ grammatical reason for having the personal pronoun is to denote gender because inflections have disappeared from English. If you don't like gender distinctions, don't use personal pronouns. At all. Forgive me for contesting a modest grammatical proposal which is ungrammatical. _;O;_

As for linguistic determinism, the hypothesis states that it's the language that influences the worldview, not the worldview that influences the language, so you picked the wrong hypothesis to support your claim. _;O;_

Moreover, it's the *privilege** of the person who's describing another person to use pronouns which fit their concept of who they're describing _on the basis of what they know about that person (which often times is limited to what they can see)_, much like it's the *privilege** of the painter to paint his model the way he/she sees fit. They cannot choose the pseudo-correct pronoun the subject feels comfortable with because they weren't informed about his/her/its quasi-gender identity prior. That is, unless we expect people to magically develop clairvoyance. The subject may not like it. The subject also has nothing to say in the matter. _;O;_


*My privilege, Cis-privilege.

But you are right with Oglaf, we should probably stop talking about language and start talking about white privilege:


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 17, 2014)

I thought this thread was about gender bias. When did it become about race?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 17, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I thought this thread was about gender bias. When did it become about race?


 
That's racist.
Stop being racist.
Racist scum.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 17, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> That's racist.
> Stop being racist.
> Racist scum.


 

No. I'm going to assert my White Privilege ask what I please. Answer me!


----------



## Gahars (Apr 17, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I thought this thread was about gender bias. When did it become about race?


 

It's slowly (check your speed privilege) moved onto the whole of social justice tumblrims.

Google it. It's not my job to educate you.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 17, 2014)

Gahars said:


> It's slowly (check your speed privilege) moved onto the whole of social justice tumblrims.
> 
> Google it. It's not my job to educate you.


 
Pfft, typical knowledgeable asshole. Check your fucking privilege, unintelligent-oppressor


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 17, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Pfft, typical knowledgeable asshole. Check your fuckin privilege, unintelligent-oppressor


HOLY S*IT TOM, SLOW DOWN! How do you know he's typical, huh? Stereotype mongerer.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 17, 2014)

So when do we start talking about Cishets and their role in Nonbinary genderisms? 

Don't worry, I'm just as confused as everyone else ;O;


----------



## Veho (Apr 17, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Except they're not trying to change _"the current culturally conditioned connotations to personal pronouns"_ - they're trying to get rid of personal pronouns altogether, replacing them with a universal pronoun which isn't gender-specific.


Actually in the particular example that pokefloote posted, the person is arguing that the female personal pronoun ("she/her" ) should stop meaning "female". You're thinking of some other part of the Tumblr brigade. There are those that want to add a ton of additional pronouns, and then there are those that want to eliminate them altogether.

That's the problem with the whole rabble, it's too schizophrenic   



Foxi4 said:


> Forgive me for contesting a modest grammatical proposal which is ungrammatical. _;O;_


Of course it's "ungrammatical", a proposal to change the rules is of course against the rules.  

Bah, grammar is a set of consensual and ultimately arbitrary rules that has changed over the past and can be changed again. It is a set of mores that were never planned, they more sort of _coagulated_ (and don't get me started on spelling). Arguments towards the conservation of current grammar don't claim the current state is logical, consistent, let alone optimal, they all boil down to "it has always been done that way", "it's traditional", and "change baaad"; which is incidentally also the war cry (or possibly mating call) of the common Foxi  ;O; 

Foxi4ultraconservative  ;O; 



Foxi4 said:


> As for linguistic determinism, the hypothesis states that it's the language that influences the worldview, not the worldview that influences the language, so you picked the wrong hypothesis to support your claim. _;O;_


Language influences the worldview, therefore by changing the language we can change the worldview. 




Foxi4 said:


> Moreover, it's the privilege* [...] privilege* [...] The subject may not like it. The subject also has nothing to say in the matter. ;O;


  Need I even say anything? Foxi4oppressive scum  ;O; 



Foxi4 said:


>


Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches are inherently racist


----------



## Veho (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## BORTZ (Apr 17, 2014)

omg i hate the half shaved head mane thing girls are doing now adays


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 17, 2014)

Veho said:


> _*Snip!*_


My strong opposition towards... pretty much all such propositions regarding personal pronouns is that changing grammar or syntax is a naturally occurring process which should not be artificially enforced simply because somebody feels offended and plays the privilege card. Take the GVS for example:




It was a process of gradual change over the course of many years and it was influenced by important socio-political happenings at the time. English moved on from Old English to Middle English not for sh*ts and giggles but due to naturally occurring evolution. Yes, language isn't an unmovable stone and yes, it changed over the course of centuries, but through adaptation, not enforcement of pseudo-rules. I also agree that the whole movement is disjointed and schizophrenic, that's mostly because its forefront consists of Tumblerist pseudo-intellectuals who don't actually know what they want _(or what they're talking about, for that matter)_, they just want to play their victim routine. 

We could discuss this for another hundred pages, but alas...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 17, 2014)

There are too many words in this thread  

FUCKING ANTI-ILLITERATE SCUM, ALWAYS PUTTING THE ILLITERATE NON-GENDER-SPECIFIC PERSONS DOWN.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 17, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> There are too many words in this thread
> 
> FUCKING ANTI-ILLITERATE SCUM, ALWAYS PUTTING THE ILLITERATE NON-GENDER-SPECIFIC PERSONS DOWN.


I agree. We should move on to gender-neutral restrooms.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 17, 2014)

Fcking Cishets


----------



## Flame (Apr 18, 2014)

These lips can't wait to taste your skin, baby, no, no
And these eyes, yeah, can't wait to see your grin, ooh ooh baby
Just let my love
Just let my love *adorn* you
Please baby, yeah​


----------



## Gahars (Apr 18, 2014)

Woman claims to have received PTSD from Twitter. Goes on Twitter to tell people of her fear of Twitter.






Not even the Power Fantasy Rangers can handle this one.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 18, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Woman claims to have received PTSD from Twitter. Goes on Twitter to tell people of her fear of Twitter.
> 
> Not even the Power Fantasy Rangers can handle this one.



Have you never heard of using the enemy's technology against it? I thought you knew about this sort of thing.


----------



## Veho (Apr 18, 2014)

That article was entirely unbiased and not slanted in any way


----------



## Gahars (Apr 18, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Have you never heard of using the enemy's technology against it? I thought you knew about this sort of thing.


 

It seems a bit like an armless soldier trying to wield a saber - at best, you accomplish nothing, at worst, you only cripple yourself further.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 18, 2014)

Gahars said:


> It seems a bit like an armless soldier trying to wield a saber - at best, you accomplish nothing, at worst, you only cripple yourself further.



What about all those historical cartoons with the people wielding a sword with their mouth, often taking out a room full of dudes at a time. The only downside there is you might struggle to make an intelligible quip at the end of it all.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 18, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> What about all those historical cartoons with the people wielding a sword with their mouth, often taking out a room full of dudes at a time. The only downside there is you might struggle to make an intelligible quip at the end of it all.


 

Well, obviously we have to discount the cutting-linguists here.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 18, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Well, obviously we have to discount the cutting-linguists here.



If a woman needs a man like a fish needs a bicycle is taken as correct then why are you discounting those that are good with their mouths?


----------



## Gahars (Apr 18, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> If a woman needs a man like a fish needs a bicycle is taken as correct then why are you discounting those that are good with their mouths?


 

I'm one for mouthing off, not on.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 18, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I'm one for mouthing off, not on.



Even I know to do unto others as you would have done unto you.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 18, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Even I know to do unto others as you would have done unto you.


 

Do unto others, do onto others, do into others, it all gets so confusing after awhile.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 19, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Do unto others, do onto others, do into others _(...)_


Sounds like a party.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 19, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Sounds like a party.


 

It's the Golden Shower Rule, baby.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 19, 2014)

Gahars said:


> It's the Golden Shower Rule, baby.


Are you taking the piss? Oh, I'm not cool with that, that attitude stinks! 

_*Creeps away from the commotion*_


----------



## Veho (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2014)

Let us raise the slumbering giant with a themed post. Thanks to Smea on IRC yesterday I think it was.
http://www.polygon.com/2014/4/23/56...e-the-invisible-benefits-of-gaming-while-male

I read that and I am reeling.... why did nobody tell me being flippant was a bad thing?

On a related note though since when do only women get pictures of genitalia, I thought it was just a standard part of forum life?


----------



## pokefloote (Apr 25, 2014)

The feminists are picking the new Smash Brothers apart, but to be honest they're kind of right in this case:










Never hide the tits at all costs


----------



## Gahars (Apr 25, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Let us raise the slumbering giant with a themed post. Thanks to Smea on IRC yesterday I think it was.
> http://www.polygon.com/2014/4/23/56...e-the-invisible-benefits-of-gaming-while-male
> 
> I read that and I am reeling.... why did nobody tell me being flippant was a bad thing?
> ...


 



> Over the course of the past two years I’ve had the opportunity to serve as producer on the Tropes vs Women in Video Gamesweb series.


 
Usually it takes a little reading before you know whether or not to disregard someone's opinion, so I'll commend him for getting that out of the way upfront. :^)


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Usually it takes a little reading before you know whether or not to disregard someone's opinion, so I'll commend him for getting that out of the way upfront. :^)



Trouble is they are getting better
http://gamasutra.com/blogs/EvanAmos...s_most_popular_and_anonymous_photographer.php


----------



## Veho (Apr 25, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> On a related note though since when do only women get pictures of genitalia, I thought it was just a standard part of forum life?


Isn't it? Aw crap, and I've been PMing pics of my genitalia to every new member in the introductions board   

Oh well, if it isn't standard elsewhere, it is here.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2014)

Veho said:


> Isn't it? Aw crap, and I've been PMing pics of my genitalia to every new member in the introductions board
> 
> Oh well, if it isn't standard elsewhere, it is here.



So you are telling us you are the reason that we get new members join, stomach the forum long enough to get their question answered and then leave to never be seen again?
Not for the first time. Damn it Veho.


----------



## Veho (Apr 25, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> So you are telling us you are the reason that we get new members join, stomach the forum long enough to get their question answered and then leave to never be seen again?
> Not for the first time. Damn it Veho.


I am weeding out the weak and the whiny, making the forum a better place


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2014)

There is weeding out the weak and whiny and there is giving people feelings of inadequacy.


----------



## Veho (Apr 25, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> There is weeding out the weak and whiny and there is giving people feelings of inadequacy.


Bah, potayto tomato. If the Dong of Damocles dangling in their face is enough to scare them off, we're better off without them


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2014)

... winners don't use photoshop?


----------



## Veho (Apr 25, 2014)

...or forced perspective.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2014)

Veho said:


> ...or forced perspective.



That is acceptable, the porn industry was second only to the skateboard/BMX/roller blade worlds in their use of the ultra fisheye lens.


----------



## Veho (Apr 26, 2014)

This may be insensitive, discriminatory, fat-shaming, thin-normative* and privileged, but Daleks are _supposed_ to be the bad guys, right?   I don't see the problem. 


*at this point I'm just pulling it out of my ass really


----------



## Gahars (Apr 26, 2014)

I'd just be offended that someone plastered Dr. Who in a gym. Damn it, guys, it's supposed to be my safe place!


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 26, 2014)

Veho said:


> This may be insensitive, discriminatory, fat-shaming, thin-normative* and privileged, but Daleks are _supposed_ to be the bad guys, right?   I don't see the problem.
> 
> 
> *at this point I'm just pulling it out of my ass really



A wheezy voice, an inability to get up stairs (or requiring advanced lift tech).....


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 26, 2014)

Blatant homophobia of a disgusting cisgender male.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Apr 27, 2014)

So, has anyone been keeping up with the Avril Lavigne situation that's been going down?

If not, settle in...

So, to begin our story, Avril Lavigne was a moderately successful pop singer from the early 2000s. I don't remember any of her songs, but I remember her name, so she probably had a few good hits. Anyway, her luster faded here as time wore on and new acts took the stage.

However, like Cheap Trick and Spinal Tap before her, Avril found new life in Japan. Apparently Japan really, really, really loves Avril Lavigne. So, naturally, she's moved to focusing on her Japanese audience.

As part of this, she released a new song, "Hello Kitty." She filmed a music video, too - shot in Japan with Japanese dancers and a Japanese director, all for her Japanese label.

You can see it here. I mean, I wouldn't recommend it because the song's kinda shit, but hey, I won't judge.

You'd think that would be the end of this, but no. No, of course not, for you see, this is... RACIST!

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...ideo-is-rife-with-cultural-appropriation.html
http://mashable.com/2014/04/23/avril-lavigne-hello-kitty/

Hell, you can just read through the Youtube comments. You'll find more than enough.

And, of course, when people actually from Japan speak up to say that they don't think it's racist, well...






Point is, Avril Lavigne is now more relevant in the US than she has been for about a decade or so.

Stephen Colbert gets a career bump, Avril Lavigne gets to make all the headlines... man, imagine how far I could go if I was actually racist!


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 27, 2014)

Gahars said:


> So, has anyone been keeping up with the Avril Lavigne situation that's been going down?
> 
> If not, settle in...
> 
> ...



I actually do remember a song of hers -- "Skater boy" is the default "I R funneh" thing to shout out when out on the piss with your mates and you see a skateboarder it seems.

Anyway someone linked the video.....


----------



## Veho (Apr 27, 2014)

Gahars said:


> - shot in Japan with Japanese dancers and a Japanese director, all for her Japanese label.


Forced to do it, no doubt  ;O;   Suffering under the yoke of oppression. 




Gahars said:


> You can see it here. I mean, I wouldn't recommend it because the song's kinda shit, but hey, I won't judge.


The video is kinda shit too. 

But wait, it was made by the Japanese, saying it's shit is racist   

But wait, they were forced to do it by racist white people, so it's okay to say it's shit   

But wait, the white people are actually a strong independent womyn, it's chauvinist to say her work is bad   

Oh what tangled webs we weave


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 27, 2014)

Veho said:


> The video is kinda shit too.
> 
> But wait, it was made by the Japanese, saying it's shit is racist
> 
> ...



Though I can appreciate you trying to work through the issues I do have to say calling something shit makes it sound like someone has failed. One does not tell people they have failed any more ( http://www.thestar.com/sports/socce...h_soccer_to_stop_keeping_score_standings.html ) as it could have a negative effect on their self esteem.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 27, 2014)

Well fuck
http://scienceblogs.com/insolence/2014/04/23/criticism-is-not-hate-speech/ (I would much rather link the rebuttal than the original, which you can get on that article, if only because I would not have seen it otherwise).

Apologies about "breaking from character" but I can not say I find that quite so amusing as some of the other things here.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 27, 2014)

To be fair, criticizing unscientific methodology with science isn't hate speech indeed - every American has the 1st Ammendment right to say the dumbest sh*t on the planet and at the same time, every other American has the same right to point out that it's senseless poppycock. _;O;_


----------



## Gahars (Apr 27, 2014)

http://www.smh.com.au/travel/i-dont...-next-to-a-man-on-a-plane-20140424-375z6.html



> *I know it's sexist.* But I don't want my kids sitting next to a man on a plane.


 
Well, at least they're admitting it now.

Baby steps.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 27, 2014)

Wait someone got molested on a plane?

That is it, my kids are riding the train cross country from now on.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 28, 2014)

That's a nice role model you've got there. It doesn't get any better than a communist dictator. _;O;_

_



_

_"I expect your attention even when I don't want it, although I already know why I'm not getting it, however I will do absolutely nothing to change that because at the end of the day this is your fault"_ - sound logic. _;O;_






Men compensate with cars, women compensate with... _;O;_


----------



## Gahars (Apr 28, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'd say she's got some pretty sour grapes going here, but that's clearly wrong - if she ate grapes, she wouldn't be so fat in the first place. ;o;

EDIT: We interrupt your standard programming for, uh, well... the other side of the spectrum.



> I am smarter than nearly all the girls I’ve ever known.
> 
> 
> That’s not arrogance talking: it’s the truth. Out of all the girls I’ve known, maybe three were at least as smart as me, and of that three, one is more intelligent than me. All the rest were my intellectual inferiors. I don’t hold it against them; in fact, when I run across girls who tout their “intelligence,” I feel nauseous, like I’m dealing with a pack of overeager Mormon missionaries.
> ...


*Tipping* and Handling


----------



## Veho (Apr 28, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Women hold up half the sky


Atlas held up the _entire_ sky. No wonder women get paid 25% less than men   ;O;


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 28, 2014)

Intersectionality?

Is that a sexuality for people that like the idea of engineering drawings?


----------



## Veho (Apr 28, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Intersectionality?
> 
> Is that a sexuality for people that like the idea of engineering drawings?


No, it's that part of a driving exam where you have to correctly determine the right of way at an intersection.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 28, 2014)

Damn, now I have to be careful not to mix my sexual metaphors concerning turnpikes, car parks, overpasses and country lanes lest I cause offence.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 28, 2014)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/12/23/plus-size-barbie_n_4492487.html

Nothing better than going from one extreme to the other. Good job not making your point. _;O;_


----------



## Veho (Apr 28, 2014)

Are they making fun of Barbie's anorexia again? Check your food privilege, you insensitive fucks.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 28, 2014)

Reminder: Gays, Lesbians, and Bisexuals are no longer Gays, Lesbians, or Bisexuals. Apparently.


----------



## Dork (Apr 28, 2014)

Gahars said:


> EDIT: We interrupt your standard programming for, uh, well... the other side of the spectrum.
> 
> *Tipping* and Handling


Thats... well an interested read, I guess. Any background on this?


----------



## Gahars (Apr 28, 2014)

Dark S. said:


> Thats... well an interested read, I guess. Any background on this?


 
Red Pillers - the Ying to the Social Justice (particularly Feminist) Yang. To them, women are subhumans oppressing the valiant Y chromosome every chance they get.

It's mostly sexually frustrated men blaming women as a whole for their blue balls the same way the Fat Acceptance bloggers blame society for people finding their girth unattractive.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 29, 2014)

Wait, wait, wait... guide me through this...

_Gay trans guy..._ so... it's a woman _(trans male)_... who is gay... meaning likes men... So... it's a woman who likes men, except likes being the top... uhh... This is complicated, am I getting this right?


----------



## Gahars (Apr 29, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Wait, wait, wait... guide me through this...
> 
> _Gay trans guy..._ so... it's a woman _(trans male)_... who is gay... meaning likes men... So... it's a woman who likes men, except likes being the top... uhh... This is complicated, am I getting this right?


 

I think it's supposed to be a woman who wants to be a man and is attracted to other men. I think. It's a bit hard to tell over all the tumblrisms.

Anyway, here's an ad from someone looking to rent an apartment. As it turns out, being a political activist and a spoiled brat coincide quite nicely nowadays. Whodathunk?



Spoiler


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 29, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I think it's supposed to be a woman who wants to be a man and is attracted to other men. I think. It's a bit hard to tell over all the tumblrisms


I'm glad that I understood that correctly. Sometimes I get the feeling that those labels are equally confusing as what they represent.

As for the appartment ad... I refuse to believe that this is anything other than a joke... I mean, I was convinced we all live on the same planet, but apparently that's not the case.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 29, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Anyway, here's an ad from someone looking to rent an apartment. As it turns out, being a political activist and a spoiled brat coincide quite nicely nowadays. Whodathunk?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I would almost say yes just for the giggles. Also not the worst thing I have seen when house hunting.

Having had a quick scan around that is not such a bad room size request either.

Is a washing machine in an aparment a big ask these days then? Are there still parts of the world that have to suffer the indignity of laundrettes?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 29, 2014)

Japan confirmed for misogyny.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 29, 2014)

Reasonable and ending on a righteous note.... Pingouin7 have you not read the sorts of things we deal in around here?


----------



## Veho (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 30, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm glad that I understood that correctly. Sometimes I get the feeling that those labels are equally confusing as what they represent.


 
Solution is to refer to all of them by their original gender. Legal definitions aside, They are what they are irrelevant of what they try to be.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 30, 2014)

Afraid I am going to have to call fake there Veho; no true animal rights lover would care about the human disease like that, at least not at the same time as an animal-friend was being put upon,


----------



## Gahars (Apr 30, 2014)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Solution is to refer to all of them by their original gender. Legal definitions aside, They are what they are irrelevant of what they try to be.


 

Eh, I'm sympathetic to transgender people in general. If you identify as a woman and would like people to refer to you that way, I've got no problems with that.

It's when these people start denying sex differences (like freaking out whenever a joke happens to imply that, you know, men have penises and women have vaginas) and making up all these bullshit labels ("I'm a demitransexual gayboytoymonkeyboy! Am I special yet?") that I call shenanigans. Once you start throwing around the word "cis," especially in conjunction with "privilege," you've pretty much lost all credibility.


----------



## Veho (Apr 30, 2014)

Gahars 4 cisprivileged oppressor  ;O;


----------



## Gahars (Apr 30, 2014)

Veho said:


> *snip*


 

UGH, people just don't understand. When I told my doctor to stop calling it a _cis_t, he got all pissy and silenced my dialogue.

I asked him to check his privilege, but he said he only took cash or credit.


----------



## chavosaur (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (May 3, 2014)

chavosaur said:


>


 


Gahars said:


>


*Side note:* I still don't understand why any self-respecting black or asian resident of the States would call themselves _"Afro-American"_ or _"Asian-American"_ if they were born and raised in America. They're just Americans who happen to be black or asian by birth, they have f*ck-all to do with Africa or Asia, so they should stop differentiating themselves from the bulk of the American population. If we're all for equality, let's not build abstract boundries and accept standardized national identities. Nationality and race are two different things altogether - you're all Americans.


----------



## Gahars (May 3, 2014)

This image should be right next to the dictionary definition of "Persecution Complex."


----------



## Veho (May 3, 2014)

I was just about to post that but then I was too lazy


----------



## FAST6191 (May 3, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> *Side note:* I still don't understand why any self-respecting black or asian resident of the States would call themselves _"Afro-American"_ or _"Asian-American"_ if they were born and raised in America. They're just Americans who happen to be black or asian by birth, they have f*ck-all to do with Africa or Asia, so they should stop differentiating themselves from the bulk of the American population. If we're all for equality, let's not build abstract boundries and accept standardized national identities. Nationality and race are two different things altogether - you're all Americans.



My favourite ones are when the person in question uses it as I guess a "sensitive" term for black (I guess this joins the word "oriental" in not being an insult in most places in the English speaking world but is in the USA) and the person was either 
a) Not American, there is a classic where some reporter was interviewing an athlete from the UK and the line "what was it like growing up as an African American in the UK England (it was American after all)?" was uttered.
b) Even if they were black then as far as they know their family had basically always been somewhere in Asia, somewhere in the middle East, somewhere in the Caribbean or somewhere in Australia/the pacific.... basically not seen Africa in what amounts to practically geologic time.


----------



## Gahars (May 3, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> *Side note:* I still don't understand why any self-respecting black or asian resident of the States would call themselves _"Afro-American"_ or _"Asian-American"_ if they were born and raised in America. They're just Americans who happen to be black or asian by birth, they have f*ck-all to do with Africa or Asia, so they should stop differentiating themselves from the bulk of the American population. If we're all for equality, let's not build abstract boundries and accept standardized national identities. Nationality and race are two different things altogether - you're all Americans.


 
I think Michael Richards is the only person who still uses "Afro-American." 

America's a big melting pot and we Americans tend to pride ourselves on that. Being an American, for many, means embracing your American culture and your original roots and blending them together. It's not just black people or asians; we've got Hispanic-Americans, Italian-Americans (as Jersey Shore no doubt showed the world), Irish-Americans, German-Americans, etc., each incorporating bits of their culture into the larger patchwork of American culture. As paradoxical as it may seem, it's not really considered wrong for someone to see themselves as, say, Japanese _and_ American.

*TL;DR*: Yuropoor can't understand our freedoms, what else is new

:^)


----------



## FAST6191 (May 3, 2014)

Is that why people insist on telling me they are Irish on St Patrick's day? Likewise I find it terribly amusing when someone tells me they are 1/64th [blah].

However I have not been insulting enough so.... "American culture", has the place been around long enough to have one, or is that why they have to pinch bits of others?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 3, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I think Michael Richards is the only person who still uses "Afro-American."
> 
> America's a big melting pot and we Americans tend to pride ourselves on that. Being an American, for many, means embracing your American culture and your original roots and blending them together. It's not just black people or asians; we've got Hispanic-Americans, Italian-Americans (as Jersey Shore no doubt showed the world), Irish-Americans, German-Americans, etc., each incorporating bits of their culture into the larger patchwork of American culture. As paradoxical as it may seem, it's not really considered wrong for someone to see themselves as, say, Japanese _and_ American.
> 
> ...


I realize that, your culture is a part of my course, y'know. My point is, if we're talking about some black guy who's family was taken to the great U.S and A centuries ago, he's so detached from his _"African roots"_ at this point that mentioning them is almost redundant. You get to hear a lot about celebrating your roots but in many cases this _"celebration"_ is crooked or a made-up construct altogether that has nothing to do with original customs. I'm all for celebrating your roots and ethnic identity but I don't think that building artificial distinctions like _"African-American"_, _"Asian-American"_ or _"Hispanic-American"_ is in any way beneficial. Melting pot or not, it would be far more effective to embrace the fact that most of those people are just _"American"_. It just seems to me like a way of incorporating the Canadian cultural mosaic _(which instead of unifying communities just made them more detached)_ and it's counter-productive. Then again, it opens many doors for professional victimhood and blaming all the wrongs in the world on those dreaded white Americans, especially W.A.S.P's, because y'know, they're different.

By the way, mixing cultures together and still retaining distinct identities is the salad bowl approach, the melting pot implies a fine mixture. The salad bowl is the latest approach, the melting pot sort of faded away, but hey. 

:^)


----------



## Gahars (May 3, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I realize that, your culture is a part of my course, y'know. My point is, if we're talking about some black guy who's family was taken to the great U.S and A centuries ago, he's so detached from his _"African roots"_ at this point that mentioning them is almost redundant. You get to hear a lot about celebrating your roots but in many cases this _"celebration"_ is crooked or a made-up construct altogether that has nothing to do with original customs. I'm all for celebrating your roots and ethnic identity but I don't think that building artificial distinctions like _"African-American"_, _"Asian-American"_ or _"Hispanic-American"_ is in any way beneficial. Melting pot or not, it would be far more effective to embrace the fact that most of those people are just _"American"_. It just seems to me like a way of incorporating the Canadian cultural mosaic _(which instead of unifying communities just made them more detached)_ and it's counter-productive. Then again, it opens many doors for professional victimhood and blaming all the wrongs in the world on those dreaded white Americans, especially W.A.S.P's, because y'know, they're different.
> 
> :^)


 

I think that's looking at it a bit harshly. Trying to find roots that you can connect to and identify with doesn't separate you from the rest of the pack - if anything, it helps you fit in. There's nothing inherently wrong with that.

There's people that go too far, and they deserve all the criticism and ridicule, but it's a bit unfair to throw everyone under that label. Not every black/asian/hispanic/etc. person who takes pride in their heritage is that much of an extremist, much in the same way that not every white person who takes pride in their heritage is in the klan.



FAST6191 said:


> However I have not been insulting enough so.... "American culture", has the place been around long enough to have one, or is that why they have to pinch bits of others?


 
Well, when you're only a couple centuries old and come of age as globalization is doing its thing, you make do with what you've got.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 3, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I think that's looking at it a bit harshly. Trying to find roots that you can connect to and identify with doesn't separate you from the rest of the pack - if anything, it helps you fit in. There's nothing inherently wrong with that.
> 
> There's people that go too far, and they deserve all the criticism and ridicule, but it's a bit unfair to throw everyone under that label. Not every black/asian/hispanic/etc. person who takes pride in their heritage is that much of an extremist, much in the same way that not every white person who takes pride in their heritage is in the klan.


Oh, I'm sorry if it came across that way - people should absolutely take pride in their heritage, I was thinking of those who overdo it and end up making up completely imaginary heritage to fill in the gaps, aka the extremists who use said heritage specifically to differentiate themselves from others and put themselves on a pedestal. Of course everyone should remember their roots, I was refering to the Suey Parks of this world who will go out to say that _"of course a white male wouldn't understand their terrible woes"_ when for all intents and purposes it's 'murrica and people should celebrate equality, not divisions.


----------



## chavosaur (May 4, 2014)

I think all you MEN need to check your privilege
:^)


----------



## pokefloote (May 4, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> I think all you MEN need to check your privilege
> :^)


 
um excuse you

i am a woman in a man's body who wishes i was a man thank you very much.

:^)



Spoiler



this is probably an actual thing that exists to someone.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 4, 2014)

Pfft, I'm a man trapped in a mans body who wants to be a man but I'm a man so I can't


----------



## chavosaur (May 4, 2014)

I wonder what Tumblr Would do if I shared the link to this thread with tags for feminism and social justice...
*blogs*
EXPERIMENT TIME


----------



## Gahars (May 4, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> I wonder what Tumblr Would do if I shared the link to this thread with tags for feminism and social justice...
> *blogs*
> EXPERIMENT TIME


 
Ruh roh.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 4, 2014)

#CancelGBATemp


----------



## FAST6191 (May 4, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Ruh roh.



Not all is lost, after all proper satire should be indistinguishable from the thing it is satirising. However it does mean we should spam a few more pages to get the smart ones that read the first page and the last pages.


----------



## Veho (May 4, 2014)

Okay, enough with the making sense, that's not what this thread is about.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 4, 2014)




----------



## chavosaur (May 4, 2014)

ITS HAPPENING


----------



## Gahars (May 4, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> *snip*
> ITS HAPPENING


 
S-senpais noticed me! :3

EDIT: http://archive.today/5VOYE


----------



## Veho (May 4, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> *snip*
> ITS HAPPENING


It took me an embarrassingly long time to understand what that was about. 

It's happening  ;O;


----------



## Foxi4 (May 4, 2014)

Gahars said:


> S-senpais noticed me! :3
> 
> EDIT: http://archive.today/5VOYE


That was f*cking disturbing.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 4, 2014)

don't
no
stop
stop it


----------



## Gahars (May 5, 2014)

I don't even know where this belongs, but, uh... well, here you go.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 5, 2014)

_"Claiming an historic win"_ - oh dear, it's been 5 seconds and it's already dreadful. How about... _"Claiming a historic victory"_? Or am I expecting too much from television?

_*Continues watching*_

I see that it's still okay to use the n-word in an academic setting as long as you're black. It's also acceptable to hyperventilate like a busy idiot.

_*Finished watching*_

Verbal diarrhea versus reggae rap festival. Okay, so where's the debate?


----------



## Veho (May 6, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> It's also acceptable to hyperventilate like a busy idiot.
> [...]
> Verbal diarrhea


They have a time limit on those debates (otherwise one party could just filibuster into oblivion), so when you have X minutes to present an argument, you can either be concise, or be fast. 


And now...


----------



## Gahars (May 6, 2014)

Veho said:


> *snip*


 

That poor myrkat, brainwashed by the patriarchy!

EDIT:


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 7, 2014)

My privilege


----------



## Gahars (May 7, 2014)

Spoiler: In which social justice wallowers keep dreaming










 
You sure showed... him? Yourself? Something?


----------



## Veho (May 8, 2014)

No fair, my dreams are never satisfactory vindication fantasies


----------



## pokefloote (May 8, 2014)

And yet they are always saying "ew this fucking _breeder_ sat next to me on the bus and tried to talk to me, disgusting."
Assumptions? How do you know he's a breeder?


----------



## chavosaur (May 8, 2014)

http://aoboobseragaki.tumblr.com/post/85149161943/rebornica-so-my-friend-i-wont-tell-xyr-name




I question why I stay on Tumblr sometimes.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 8, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> http://aoboobseragaki.tumblr.com/post/85149161943/rebornica-so-my-friend-i-wont-tell-xyr-name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And zero fu*ks were given that day because big-boobed ladies in sexy clothing are... well... sexy?


----------



## Gahars (May 8, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> I question why I stay on Tumblr sometimes.


 
As do I.

:^)

Seriously, though, bit of a tangent, but I don't really understand Tumblr's appeal. It's just so awfully formatted, any post with more than a couple replies becomes an unreadable spaghetti string of letters. Plus, there's the horror of autoplay, which is... why? Have we learned nothing from MySpace?

Sure, there's the porn, but this is the internet. It's not exactly like there's a shortage of it.

I appreciate that it can be a great place for artists to get fans and spread their work around, but I think a website should aim higher than just being bloggier Deviantart.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> _"Claiming an historic win"_ - oh dear, it's been 5 seconds and it's already dreadful. How about... _"Claiming a historic victory"_? Or am I expecting too much from television?


 
Nah, "an historic" is fine.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 8, 2014)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Nah, "an historic" is fine.


Only because of convention _(very unprofessional convention, by the way)_. Consonants should be preceeded by _"a"_, not _"an"_. There are some people who say _"an historic"_, there are also some people who say _"an hero"_, they live under the same rock. _;O;_


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 9, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Only because of convention _(very unprofessional convention, by the way)_. Consonants should be preceeded by _"a"_, not _"an"_. There are some people who say _"an historic"_, there are also some people who say _"an hero"_, they live under the same rock. _;O;_


 
The difference tends to come in with letters that are pronounced with the opposite type of sound; H being pronounced as a vowel sound, and the U in "uniform" beginning with a consonant sound, for instance.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 9, 2014)

ProtoKun7 said:


> The difference tends to come in with letters that are pronounced with the opposite type of sound; H being pronounced as a vowel sound, and the U in "uniform" beginning with a consonant sound, for instance.


The /h/ is not silent, it's within the phonetic transcript of the word, therefore it is treated like any other consonant - it's /hɪˈstɒrɪkəl/ and that's life. You are right in saying that these matters are governed by phonetics and not spelling, but in this case, phonetics are actually on the side of _"a"_.

More on the whole _"an"_ debate on oxforddictionaries.com, the whole thing springs from not pronouncing the /h/ sound in the 18th/19th century, possibly under French influence. In Modern English the /h/ sound is pronounced and as such, _"an"_ is, in my humble opinion, incorrect.

*EDIT:* Of course if you have a _very_ thick accent and do not pronounce the /h/ sound at all as a result, you sort of have to use _"an" _in order to compensate - /ən ɪˈstɒrɪkəl/. It's a lot like a herb vs an herb, depending on whether or not the /h/ is actually pronounced. The speaker in the video _did_ pronounce the /h/, so it wasn't regional pronounciation, it was an error _(unless I remember it incorrectly, I can't double-check it because the video has now been blocked in my country for reasons unknown)_. /ən hɪˈstɒrɪkəl/ just doesn't roll off the tongue properly.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 9, 2014)

It's a regional thing, certainly. Some H words I'll pronounce differently to others, which will govern which form of the indefinite article I'll precede the word with.

One good example is "an hour and a half."

_*checks thread*_

Which is how long women take to get ready for anything. ;O;


----------



## Foxi4 (May 9, 2014)

ProtoKun7 said:


> It's a regional thing, certainly. Some H words I'll pronounce differently to others, which will govern which form of the indefinite article I'll precede the word with.
> 
> One good example is "an hour and a half."
> 
> ...


To be fair, the /h/ in hour /'aʊə/ isn't pronounced wheras not pronouncing it in half /hɑːf/ would make you sound like you're trying to communicate with an extraterrestrial from the mid-80's...

...which ties in well with your average tumblerian's reasoning - reasoning that is alien to us, mere mortals. _;O;_


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 9, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> To be fair, the /h/ in hour /'aʊə/ isn't pronounced wheras not pronouncing it in half /hɑːf/ would make you sound like you're trying to communicate with an extraterrestrial from the mid-80's...
> 
> ...which ties in well with your average tumblerian's reasoning - reasoning that is alien to us, mere mortals. _;O;_


 
That was my point; two H words which have different pronunciation rules and so affect the article.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 9, 2014)

ProtoKun7 said:


> That was my point; two H words which have different pronunciation rules and so affect the article.


Well d'uh - consonant and vowel are terms referring to sounds, not letters, hence me putting phonetic transcript into the mix.


----------



## Veho (May 9, 2014)

ProtoKun7 said:


> One good example is "an hour and a half."


An hour and a 'arf?


----------



## Veho (May 9, 2014)

And now for something completely different:


----------



## FAST6191 (May 9, 2014)

Veho said:


> And now for something completely different:



Get some sun hippy.


----------



## pokefloote (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Veho (May 9, 2014)

Is that half as much discrimination, or twice the discrimination?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 9, 2014)

Veho said:


> Is that half as much discrimination, or twice the discrimination?


Still waiting for Anna and Buster the German Shepherd, gotta hate speciesism. The dog can be a transspecies, think he's a middle class working family man... but it's not actually a dog, it's a transgender bitch.

Am I doing it right or have I triggered someone? _;O;_


----------



## Gahars (May 9, 2014)

pokefloote said:


> *snip*


 

Because "Adam" doesn't rhyme with "Anna."

You need rhyming privilege to apply.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 9, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Still waiting for Anna and Buster the German Shepherd, gotta hate speciesism. The dog can be a transspecies, think he's a middle class working family man... but it's not actually a dog, it's a transgender bitch.
> 
> Am I doing it right or have I triggered someone? _;O;_


 
YOUR "TRIGGERED" TRIGGERED MY FEAR OF TRIGGERS OMG YOU CAN'T SAY THAT WTF IS YOUR PROBLEM


----------



## Foxi4 (May 9, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> YOUR "TRIGGERED" TRIGGERED MY FEAR OF TRIGGERS OMG YOU CAN'T SAY THAT WTF IS YOUR PROBLEM


SHOTS FIRED


----------



## chavosaur (May 9, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> SHOTS FIRED


YOU NEED TO CHECK YOUR SHOOTING PRIVILEGE.


----------



## chavosaur (May 9, 2014)

A scary glimpse at the future


----------



## FAST6191 (May 9, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> YOU NEED TO CHECK YOUR SHOOTING PRIVILEGE.




All site staff get a gun license upon induction.


----------



## Gahars (May 9, 2014)

Spoiler










 
"I didn't eat anything!"
"I ate food."

The cognitive dissonance here is enough to make your head spin.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 9, 2014)

Gahars said:


> "I didn't eat anything!"
> "I ate food."
> 
> The cognitive dissonance here is enough to make your head spin.


_"I'm 300 pounds and I don't eat food... I only eat and drink junk like fast-food french fries, sweets and coca-cola. That's not food, ergo I'm on a diet."_


----------



## chavosaur (May 10, 2014)

Chocolate comes from cocoa 
Cocoa grows on trees. 
That makes it a plant. 
Chocolate is salad.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 10, 2014)

I was about to ask if it was the result of one of those programs that stitches together articles. If so that one did quite well at term matching.
As for disorder with no name... I always thought not taking in sufficient nutrients for your activity was otherwise known as under eating and ultimately/eventually a type of starvation.

Similarly "starvation diet".... "Well I guess the title says it all."?



chavosaur said:


> Chocolate comes from cocoa
> Cocoa grows on trees.
> That makes it a plant.
> Chocolate is salad.



One of the justifications for vegetarianism is that you really do not like plants and eating them is a good way to dispose of the bodies. Your line of logic makes that one considerably more appealing, or would if there was much cocoa in white chocolate (the superior type of chocolate). Bonus 2 is sugar tends to come from plants, now we have a mixed salad.


----------



## Veho (May 10, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Your line of logic makes that one considerably more appealing, or would if there was much cocoa in white chocolate (the superior type of chocolate).



It's not like milk chocolate has a higher cocoa content anyway. The legal requirement for white chocolate (in the EU) is 20% cocoa butter, and for milk chocolate it's a 25% cocoa solids minimum, so a quality white chocolate probably has more cocoa than the average milk chocolate. 

Is bread a salad?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 10, 2014)

My bread has cranberries, pumpkin seeds, walnuts and oranges in it.

As for cocoa I tend to go in for the 80% plus stuff and I have not seen white chocolate do that.


----------



## Veho (May 10, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> As for cocoa I tend to go in for the 80% plus stuff and I have not seen white chocolate do that.


True, white chocolate with 80% plus cocoa butter is technically no longer chocolate and is classified as a skin care product instead.


----------



## Gahars (May 11, 2014)

Spoiler: Because womynkind is mine, I walk the line










 





EDIT: "OH, BOY!" Edition



Spoiler: Reading Tumblr is cool, though










 
When I heard the learn'd astronomer... I told him to check his privilege because not everybody can learn.


----------



## Veho (May 11, 2014)

That has to be a joke. Please. Please


----------



## FAST6191 (May 11, 2014)

People give away hecks? I had to fight hard to take over heck


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 12, 2014)

Y'know, you'd think it would be obvious that instead of writing an article that "unprivileged folk" can't read, you would instead help end Global illiteracy by any means necessary. Cuz one action actually solves the problem and other doesn't.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 12, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Y'know, you'd think it would be obvious that instead of writing an article that "unprivileged folk" can't read, you would instead help end Global illiteracy by any means necessary. Cuz one action actually solves the problem and other doesn't.



It sounds like you missed out the "armchair" part of armchair activism.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 12, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> It sounds like you missed out the "armchair" part of armchair activism.


 

I get it. I just despise it.


----------



## Gahars (May 12, 2014)

We're through the looking glass here, people.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 13, 2014)

Gahars said:


> We're through the looking glass here, people.


So... Suey discovered that there's an Asian middle and upper class?

Who knows, maybe one of those days she'll also discover that there are low income white people...

...but what are the chances?


----------



## Veho (May 13, 2014)

Gahars said:


> We're through the looking glass here, people.


Is she referring to herself?


----------



## Gahars (May 13, 2014)

Veho said:


> Is she referring to herself?


 

At this point, who knows?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 14, 2014)

http://time.com/85616/japan-godzilla-reboot-fat/

#FatShaming #GodzillaDeluxe #CalorieMonster ;O;


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 14, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> http://time.com/85616/japan-godzilla-reboot-fat/
> 
> #FatShaming #GodzillaDeluxe #CalorieMonster ;O;


 






The concept of privilege must be foreign in Japan.


----------



## Gahars (May 14, 2014)

http://nymag.com/thecut/2014/05/harvard-adds-privilege-checking-to-orientation.html






You're good. Next!


----------



## Foxi4 (May 14, 2014)

Gahars said:


> http://nymag.com/thecut/2014/05/harvard-adds-privilege-checking-to-orientation.html
> 
> You're good. Next!


Acknowledging a pointless debate equals enabling it. Insult to the world of academics, that's all I'm going to say.


----------



## Veho (May 14, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> http://time.com/85616/japan-godzilla-reboot-fat/
> 
> #FatShaming #GodzillaDeluxe #CalorieMonster ;O;


Chubzilla    




Foxi4 said:


> Acknowledging a pointless debate equals enabling it. Insult to the world of academics, that's all I'm going to say.


Foxi4rampant unchecked privilege  ;O;


----------



## Veho (May 14, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> http://time.com/85616/japan-godzilla-reboot-fat/
> 
> #FatShaming #GodzillaDeluxe #CalorieMonster ;O;



"Oh no, there goes my cookie dough"?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 14, 2014)

Veho said:


>


Defining by means of contrast is an accepted methodology. ;O;


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (May 14, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> *snip*


 

I think that's photoshopped. Patricia Hernandez still writes stupid shit, but I don't think we've reached that level... yet.






Sometimes I wish the fake Kotaku articles were real.

EDIT: The Patriarchy wins again.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 15, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (May 15, 2014)

You guys need to stop with capitalism, it's really oppressive. Capitalism involves "transactions" and that's ableist towards trans* pyrsons who unable to take actions.


----------



## chavosaur (May 16, 2014)

http://gavin-frei.tumblr.com/post/85853692457/thebicker-gojikas-marskhor-missrep-new
Another wild ride courtesy of the Tumblies


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 16, 2014)

Thanks, chavo.

Definitely going to use that site to set back women's rights a few decades.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 16, 2014)

Nintendo yet again fails to offer diversity in its games.



> “The other notable omission is in the cast of characters’ diversity. After 30 years there are still zero Mario characters of color, a problem that Mario Kart 8 highlights by lining up all the characters on a single screen. When it comes to human characters, Mario Kart 8 is overwhelmingly white. Of the 29 drivers, 14 are human (including Toad and Toadette), and every single one of them is white. While it’d be atypical of Nintendo to introduce new characters into a Mario Kart game, it’s also where the deficit is the most obvious, and during play I found myself disappointed that Nintendo’s stable of characters so painfully fails to reflect the diversity of its audience.”


----------



## Gahars (May 16, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Another wild ride courtesy of the Tumblies


 

I prefer "Tumblrina" or "Tumblrette" myself. The use of Tumblr is, obviously, referred to as "Tumbling."


----------



## Vipera (May 16, 2014)

Duh?


----------



## Gahars (May 16, 2014)

I got a brig crop for ya'll. Prepare yourselves... for the flabberghasting.



Spoiler: Imagine yourself a vagina... Ivagination?










 


Spoiler










 
>Anti-racism
>Anti-white

Hmm.



Spoiler: This didn't take long at all















 


Spoiler: The (gr)ass is always greener










 





Man, I'm not even enjoying all this oppressing anymore.


----------



## Veho (May 16, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Man, I'm not even enjoying all this oppressing anymore.


I don't know who is molesting who(m) in that photo any more. 


And now, some fat shaming:


----------



## Foxi4 (May 17, 2014)

Vipera said:


> Duh?
> 
> _*Yoshi*_


 





#Dinoqueer


----------



## Ozito (May 17, 2014)

I haven't read all the posts, but is this true?
Have people really become so lame?

Trigger warnings? What?
Over sensitive people gives me trigger warnings.

OT:
Why isn't there a barfing smiley?

--EDIT--
What is this whole cis thing? I don't get it, tried to google it but I guess my penis doesn't want to understand.


----------



## pokefloote (May 17, 2014)

Basically, being cis is being the gender that you were assigned to at birth.

Non-cis people on tumblr hate ALL cis people because SOME people in the world have treated non-cis poorly. "They can't choose the way that they were born." And yet they hate all cis people and we can't choose the way that we are born either. It's the exact same thing that their "oppressors" are doing, but they refuse to admit it and shout loudly until you give up on having a decent conversation with them.

That is tumblr.

Same with the feminism shit, most (not all) hardcore feminists want men to eat shit and die, people that may benefit or "have privilege", but they didn't decide "oh, i'm going to be born as a straight, white male in America!" They don't deserve to be attacked for it if they (meaning the actual person themselves, not the group they belong to) aren't doing anything to you, it's way over the top and not needed. Hate movement.

edit: And a thing I've noticed, there's a "man tears ;O;" tag for posts like mine on tumblr. They say how people can handle a post on a website, "it's just a post, it's not the same!!" Well, try posting the same stuff that they post, but aimed at non-cis. Oh boy, the explosions it would cause.

I'd never do it, because it is hate and discrimination, but "it's just a post" doesn't apply the other way around I guess..


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2014)

http://www.pastemagazine.com/articles/2014/05/mario-kart-8-review-wii-u.html



> The other notable omission is in *the cast of characters’ diversity*. After 30 years there are still *zero Mario characters of color*, a problem that Mario Kart 8 highlights by *lining up all the characters on a single screen*. When it comes to human characters, *Mario Kart 8 is overwhelmingly white*. *Of the 29 drivers, 14 are human* (including Toad and Toadette), and *every single one of them is white*. While it’d be atypical of Nintendo to introduce new characters into a Mario Kart game, it’s also where the deficit is the most obvious, and during play *I found myself disappointed that Nintendo’s stable of characters so painfully fails to reflect the diversity of its audience*.


#CheckYourCharacterSelectionScreenPrivilege #MarioWhite8

Thanks, Pingouin7! Golden find!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 18, 2014)

Lol it looks like it was already posted at the top of this page


----------



## Veho (May 18, 2014)

They do have a point, though. Number of Nintendo characters that aren't white as driven snow: _zero_*. Nintendo: _literally_ Hitler  ;O; 

EDIT: 
*Correction: one, _and he's a bad guy_. 







Nintendo: _literally Hitler_  ;O;


----------



## Arras (May 18, 2014)

Veho said:


> They do have a point, though. Number of Nintendo characters that aren't white as driven snow: _zero_*. Nintendo: _literally_ Hitler ;O;
> 
> EDIT:
> *Correction: one, _and he's a bad guy_.
> ...


You're forgetting this guy, who is portrayed as fat and always eating snacks:




So yeah literally Hitler.


----------



## Gahars (May 18, 2014)

Arras said:


> You're forgetting this guy, who is portrayed as fat and always eating snacks


 

Not to mention stealing bikes...


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2014)

Veho said:


> They do have a point, though. Number of Nintendo characters that aren't white as driven snow: _zero_*. Nintendo: _literally_ Hitler ;O;
> 
> EDIT:
> *Correction: one, _and he's a bad guy_.
> Nintendo: _literally Hitler_ ;O;


Well... that's not _entirely_ true... they have a wide array of characters of various ethnicities...






...you just shouldn't mention them in a Social Justice Warriors context. _;O;
_*EDIT:* Damn it, Arras! 

*



*

There we go! :angry


----------



## Veho (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


> Lol it looks like it was already posted at the top of this page


I must've missed that, my vision was obstructed by face palming.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2014)

Shamelessly stolen from the Shoutbox, thanks kenenthk:


----------



## Veho (May 19, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> *snip*


I notice the slacktivists are all men, is that supposed to have a meaning of some sort? 
I also notice there are no women involved at all, is _that_ supposed to be meaningful? 

I can't into sociopolitical cartoons if they don't have explanatory labels on everything  ;O; 


And now...


----------



## FAST6191 (May 19, 2014)

Veho said:


> I notice the slacktivists are all men, is that supposed to have a meaning of some sort?
> I also notice there are no women involved at all, is _that_ supposed to be meaningful?
> 
> I can't into sociopolitical cartoons if they don't have explanatory labels on everything  ;O;
> ...



Having once read various articles like http://www.cracked.com/photoplasty_664_13-mind-blowing-tricks-advertisers-use-to-manipulate-photos/ the latter does look more appealing.

Granted the latter is still in "not even if I was literally starving" territory.


----------



## Gahars (May 19, 2014)

In which Don Queefote does battle with a windmill.


----------



## Veho (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (May 19, 2014)

And here, as an added bonus...






At the intersection of activism and desperation.


----------



## Vipera (May 19, 2014)

St*pid.

PLEASE DON'T BAN ME


----------



## Foxi4 (May 20, 2014)

Gahars said:


> And here, as an added bonus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler








Jade Raymond, Managing Director at Ubisoft Toronto, the woman behind Assassin's Creed, Watch_Dogs and Splintercell: Blacklist





Shannon Studstill, director of SCE Santa Monica Studio, the woman that gave us God of War





Robin Hunicke, creator of the BAFTA-winning game Journey, co-founder and CEO of Funomena





Laralyn McWilliams, creative director of Free Realms, lead designer of Full Spectrum Warrior and SOE employee until 2009, now an independent game developer





Kate Edwards, executive director of the International Game Developers Association and Microsoft employee, she worked on titles such as Halo, Age of Empires, Dragon Age and Forza Motorsports

*LOOK! LOOK AT ALL THOSE UNDERAPPRECIATED FEMALES OF THE VIDEO GAME INDUSTRY! ;O;*


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Veho (May 20, 2014)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 20, 2014)

Veho said:


>


 
I bet that tastes _fabulous_.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> http://www.pastemagazine.com/articles/2014/05/mario-kart-8-review-wii-u.html
> 
> #CheckYourCharacterSelectionScreenPrivilege #MarioWhite8
> 
> Thanks, Pingouin7! Golden find!


 

I posted that already. REPOSTS ARE MY TRIGGER, FOXI4OPPRESSION!


----------



## Foxi4 (May 21, 2014)

SHOTS FIRED.


----------



## pokefloote (May 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> SHOTS FIRED.


THAT GAVE ME PTSD 'CUZ SHOTS FIRED = WAR


----------



## Gahars (May 21, 2014)

pokefloote said:


> THAT GAVE ME PTSD 'CUZ SHOTS FIRED = WAR


 

I guess you need a literal trigger warning.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 21, 2014)

Far Cry 4 hates Mexicans and you should too.






Did I ever tell you what the definition of insanity is?


----------



## Gahars (May 21, 2014)

So... who wants to break it to them?



Hyro-Sama said:


> *snip*


 

Wow. There's more projection than the local AMC.

Seriously, if you're trying to uphold Assassin's "Our final boss fight is a fisticuffs match with the fat, atheist pope" Creed as some sort of artistic high ground, you've basically admitted right out to having no idea what you're talking about.

Far Cry 3 was rather ham-handed at parts ("Alice in Wonderland! Alice in Wonderland! D'ya get it yet?"), but it has more to say than all of the Assassin's Creed games put together. Plus, it has Blood Dragon, which is an unrivaled masterpiece worthy of preservation in the Library of Congress.


----------



## chavosaur (May 21, 2014)

To which the reply was, "Fuck you, No one asked you to give me mislabeling information." Before said blogger removed their response. Amazing.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 22, 2014)

Gawd do I ever hate Tumblr. Almost as bad as 4chan. ALMOST.


----------



## Gahars (May 23, 2014)

Spoiler: More jelly than Smuckers










 
I-it's not like I want you to hit on me, baka!


----------



## Foxi4 (May 23, 2014)

pokefloote said:


> THAT GAVE ME PTSD 'CUZ SHOTS FIRED = WAR


What about cumshots? 


Pingouin7 said:


>


Judging by the batshit insane face expression in the photo she might've had mental issues before she began Tumblring down the downwards spiral.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 23, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 23, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> What about cumshots?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please, one of the most famous wars in history was caused by someone stealing another's girlfriend. http://www.stanford.edu/~plomio/history.html


----------



## Veho (May 23, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Please, one of the most famous wars in history was caused by someone stealing another's girlfriend. http://www.stanford.edu/~plomio/history.html


It says in the very first sentence the war was caused by careless wedding invitations.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 23, 2014)

Veho said:


> It says in the very first sentence the war was caused by careless wedding invitations.



If we can not even sort out pronouns then how are we supposed to understand the whims of the gods? The first human and human thing was stealing another's girlfriend.


----------



## Veho (May 23, 2014)

Oh sure, don't hold the gods responsible for anything, even when they are


----------



## Foxi4 (May 23, 2014)

Veho said:


> Oh sure, don't hold the gods responsible for anything, even when they are


You're only bitching about it because you were predestined to! ;O;


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 23, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Gawd do I ever hate Tumblr. Almost as bad as 4chan. ALMOST.


 
4chan is full of people who are often intentionally that way.

People on Tumblr are genuinely that stupid.


----------



## Gahars (May 24, 2014)

Tumblr: Asking the Important Questions



Spoiler











 
EDIT: 





You've come a long way, baby.


----------



## chavosaur (May 24, 2014)

...




I'm speechless.


----------



## pokefloote (May 24, 2014)

That is the cutest hippo I have ever seen.


----------



## Gahars (May 25, 2014)

Spoiler: WHERE ARE YOU AT? WHERE ARE YOU AT?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 25, 2014)

sick burn


----------



## Veho (May 25, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Spoiler: WHERE ARE YOU AT? WHERE ARE YOU AT?


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO   


And may I suggest an alternative version of that gif:


----------



## Foxi4 (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (May 25, 2014)

Holocaust survivors need to check their white privilege. - Host from MSNBC






I don't even fucking know anymore.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 25, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Holocaust survivors need to check their white privilege. - Host from MSNBC
> 
> I don't even fucking know anymore.


White power, man. It's all about the white power. 

On a serious note though, is this a publicity stunt or is someone genuinely stupid?


----------



## chavosaur (May 25, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Holocaust survivors need to check their white privilege. - Host from MSNBC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Veho (May 26, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 26, 2014)

I wonder wow many indigenous languages of South America have survived.
Edit. Apparently there are several hundred that have been partially documented.
http://aboutworldlanguages.com/indigenous-languages-of-south-america

Likewise what happens if a Brazilian person learns it?


----------



## Gahars (May 26, 2014)

They would be against people communicating, wouldn't they?

EDIT: Domino's Pizza? Literally rape culture






I bet they don't even ask for consent before they stuff those poor, helpless crusts.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 26, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I bet they don't even ask for consent before they stuff those poor, helpless crusts.



Stuffed crust pizza is an outrage anyway.


----------



## chavosaur (May 26, 2014)

There's a storm a-brewing men.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 26, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> There's a storm a-brewing men.



Damn it, stop brewing storms when you should be brewing me tea.


----------



## Veho (May 26, 2014)

Gahars said:


> EDIT: Domino's Pizza? Literally rape culture
> 
> *pic*


To be fair, that ad campaign was pretty retarded.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 26, 2014)

Veho said:


>


 
Stop posting on an English-speaking forum you Croatian culture rapist! 

On that note, that anonymous feller should probably stop posting in English too! ...and I should, because I practice what I preach! 

I AM SO PISSED OFF AT EVERYONE NOW, EVERYBODY SHUT THE F*CK UP!


----------



## Gahars (May 26, 2014)

Veho said:


> To be fair, that ad campaign was pretty retarded.


 

Well, yeah, it's Domino's. They've got a knack for that.



A dumb slogan doesn't equal "rape culture." Though... I'm sure someone's claimed that this is clear cultural appropriation/imperialism.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 26, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Well, yeah, it's Domino's. They've got a knack for that.
> 
> 
> 
> A dumb slogan doesn't equal "rape culture." Though... I'm sure someone's claimed that this is clear cultural appropriation/imperialism.


Weeaboo is the new Yes! _;O;_


----------



## pokefloote (May 26, 2014)

Isn't this forum actually hosted from France? And yet us english speakers continuously oppress the french language and culture.

Reported all of you for racism and appropriation

or something

Bonne journée


----------



## Gahars (May 26, 2014)

pokefloote said:


> Isn't this forum actually hosted from France? And yet us english speakers continuously oppress the french language and culture.
> 
> Reported all of you for racism and appropriation
> 
> ...


 

Mais non.


----------



## Qtis (May 26, 2014)

pokefloote said:


> Isn't this forum actually hosted from France? And yet us english speakers continuously oppress the french language and culture.
> 
> Reported all of you for racism and appropriation
> 
> ...


 
Cet n'est pas possible! Nous ne parlons pas français!


----------



## Foxi4 (May 26, 2014)

Qtis said:


> Cet n'est pas possible! Nous ne parlons pas français!


Tout le monde parle en français! Sacrebleu!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 26, 2014)

Omelette du fromage!


----------



## FAST6191 (May 26, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Omelette du fromage!



Good sir, I demand you take that back -- my childhood dog was amazing.


----------



## Gahars (May 27, 2014)

There is a new subgroup on the rise - Transtrenders.






Dysmorphia? More like dissed-morphia!


----------



## chavosaur (May 27, 2014)

I guess feminism and transgenderism and all this shit is just a fad now. And it makes my head explode.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 27, 2014)

Gahars said:


> _*Snip!*_


So it *_is*_ a choice! If only I knew it was that simple!


----------



## Veho (May 27, 2014)

Gahars said:


> There is a new subgroup on the rise - Transtrenders.
> 
> Dysmorphia? More like dissed-morphia!


So much for "born this way", huh?


----------



## Gahars (May 27, 2014)

Veho said:


> So much for "born this way", huh?


 

We've left "Born This Way" for "Do What U Want."


----------



## FAST6191 (May 27, 2014)

?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 28, 2014)

Ugh. I seriously gotta stop coming to this thread. I'm always leaving with a headache.


----------



## Sterling (May 29, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Tout le monde parle en français! Sacrebleu!


 
Ceci est mal traduit en anglais.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 29, 2014)

Sterling said:


> Ceci est mal traduit en anglais.


Je pense c'est bon, ne vous inquiétez pas.


----------



## Sterling (May 29, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Je pense c'est bon, ne vous inquiétez pas.


 
HAHA, Google Translate, you dog.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 29, 2014)

Sterling said:


> HAHA, Google Translate, you dog.


Je parle et j'écris en français en peu, mais je ne sais pas la langue bien - je n'ai pas d'expérience donc j'utilise Google Translate parfois.


----------



## Sterling (May 29, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Je parle et j'écris en français en peu, mais je ne sais pas la langue bien - je n'ai pas d'expérience donc j'utilise Google Translate parfois.


 
I speak zero French and use google translate shamelessly.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 29, 2014)

Sterling said:


> I speak zero French and use google translate shamelessly.


_*Le Gasp!* ;O;_


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 29, 2014)

*SPOILER ALERT FOR WATCH_DOGS. DO NOT CLICK IF YOU DO NOT WANT TO BE SPOILED.*

In Watch Dogs, Women Are Just Victims And Plot Points

WOW
Much oppression
Such privilege


----------



## Gahars (May 30, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> *SPOILER ALERT FOR WATCH_DOGS. DO NOT CLICK IF YOU DO NOT WANT TO BE SPOILED.*
> 
> In Watch Dogs, Women Are Just Victims And Plot Points
> 
> ...


 


> Aiden makes it through the entire game without ever being trapped, taken prisoner or experiencing anything worse than being inconvenienced (and inconvenience is always solved by hacking something with a cell phone.)


 
Being shot and hurt repeatedly during gameplay doesn't count?

Also, I hate this whole "fridging" thing. It's dumb when applied to comic books and it's dumb here. Side characters, male or female, dying to move the plot along is Storytelling 101 (Uncle Ben, Obi-Wan Kenobi, Beatrix's husband in Kill Bill, Krypton, etc.). There's some cases where it could be poorly executed, sure, but let's stop pretending everything is a personal slight against you.


----------



## Veho (May 30, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Being shot and hurt repeatedly during gameplay doesn't count?


You don't get hurt if you don't suck, n00b


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 30, 2014)

...


......


_Boeuf._


----------



## Foxi4 (May 30, 2014)

Veho said:


> You don't get hurt if you don't suck, n00b


Victory and glory for MLG Pro's, PTSD for n00b scrubz.


----------



## Gahars (May 31, 2014)

Gahars Presents... Activism: A Performance in Three Acts



Spoiler: The Inception














Spoiler: The Complication













Spoiler: The Twist










 
Truly this has been the night of the iGwynne-a.


----------



## Veho (May 31, 2014)

That one reminds me of the "Mass Effect is a porn game" thing. "No I have never played it, I don't 'play' 'video games', or seen videos, or ever witnessed anything to confirm it, but I've been told _and I want to believe it is true_."


----------



## Veho (May 31, 2014)

Autocomplete on Tumblr: 






Equality  ;O;


----------



## CompassNorth (May 31, 2014)

https://medium.com/human-parts/a-gentlemens-guide-to-rape-culture-7fc86c50dc4c


----------



## Foxi4 (May 31, 2014)

CompassNorth said:


> https://medium.com/human-parts/a-gentlemens-guide-to-rape-culture-7fc86c50dc4c


 
*A Guide to That Thing That Doesn't Exist

There. _;O;_


----------



## Veho (May 31, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> >ultraconservative champion of patriarchy denying the rape culture


Why am I not surprised


----------



## Foxi4 (May 31, 2014)

Veho said:


> Why am I not surprised


Of course I'm going to deny the existence of things that don't exist, I'll wear that badge proudly on my puffed up ultraconservative chest. _;O;_


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 1, 2014)

Veho said:


> Autocomplete on Tumblr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Women are people"
Isn't that somewhere between defining a word using the word being defined and "if you can not think of something to say then say something utterly nondescript"?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 1, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> "Women are people"
> Isn't that somewhere between defining a word using the word being defined and "if you can not think of something to say then say something utterly nondescript"?


_"People like grapes."_


----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Jun 2, 2014)

Spoiler: You keep using these words...











 
Sounds like someone just failed Biology 101.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 2, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Sounds like someone just failed Biology 101.


Even when I put on my Tumblr-decrypting glasses... I'm having issues in seeing the point.


----------



## Veho (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 2, 2014)

Veho said:


>



Yay science? http://gbatemp.net/threads/test-tube-burgers-ready-by-fall.321277/


----------



## Veho (Jun 2, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Yay science? http://gbatemp.net/threads/test-tube-burgers-ready-by-fall.321277/


But it's still technically beef and is still on theological thin ice. I'll take these, thank you: 







Guaranteed to contain absolutely no beef whatsoever.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 2, 2014)

I wonder if we created a stem cell line from a cow foetus that was subsequently allowed to develop, or possibly from a cow umbilical, if that would work. I would try for a cooked from chemicals cell but I am not sure the tech is quite there yet for a complex animal cell.


----------



## Veho (Jun 2, 2014)

Stem cells can be gathered from adults as well (bone marrow, blood, teeth... even "regular", specialized cells can be turned back into stem cells), so there's really nothing to stand in the way of grabbing a few and growing a tenderloin in a test tube (a large test tube); it may taste of despair though - I suggest a blue cheese sauce to counter it.


----------



## Arras (Jun 2, 2014)

This seems somewhat relevant. Somewhat. http://phys.org/news/2014-06-hurricanes-female-deadly-male-named-storms.html


----------



## Flame (Jun 2, 2014)

To me this thread feels like.... a bunch guys who are not getting any pussy.. so they are belittling woman. _;O;_


_*stuffs his face in pussy*_


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 2, 2014)

I tried pussy once, various mates with more experience in such matters had goaded me into trying it seen as I had not really partaken before. For better or worse I had to pay for it and it tasted rather odd, though not entirely unpleasant. I do not know if it was excitement or what but it was something of a rush, once it was over though I crashed hard.



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 2, 2014)

Not exactly about womyn, but close enough


----------



## Veho (Jun 3, 2014)

Arras said:


> This seems somewhat relevant. Somewhat. http://phys.org/news/2014-06-hurricanes-female-deadly-male-named-storms.html


Maybe they should append "with PMS" to the end of their names? Maybe it would give the hint of menace and urgency   



Spoiler



It would definitely convey the message that there will be blood


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2014)

Men always put themselves first, the swine  ;O; 




Spoiler



You could say we always _come_ first   



Spoiler



Nothing after penetration is premature, shut up


----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 4, 2014)

I could tell that the question was _loaded_ just by looking at her. _;O;_


----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2014)

Not as loaded as her plate  ;O;


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 4, 2014)

I might have to run the healthcare vs pensions vs drain on contribution potential being unhealthy actually is, I can not make sense of that any other way.

Alternatively can't catch me, I'm the son of a ginger man able to move at pace for more than 30 seconds.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 4, 2014)

Flame said:


> To me this thread feels like.... a bunch guys who are not getting any pussy.. so they are belittling woman. _;O;_
> 
> 
> _*stuffs his face in pussy*_


 

Actually, it's a thread dedicated to belittling people who belittle other people who just so happen to mostly be "womyn".


----------



## Flame (Jun 4, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Actually, it's a thread dedicated to belittling people who belittle other people who just so happen to mostly be "womyn".


 
this members who happen to be virgins.


----------



## pokefloote (Jun 4, 2014)

flame confirmed to be a womyn


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 4, 2014)

Flame said:


> this members who happen to be virgins.



Though the demographics of GBAtemp do probably consist of many that are virginal I am not sure why you felt the need to address your post to them.


----------



## Flame (Jun 4, 2014)

pokefloote said:


> flame confirmed to be a womyn


 
far from it.. I just love the female body and my dick in it.


----------



## Vipera (Jun 5, 2014)

This thread is giving me homo vibrato


----------



## Gahars (Jun 5, 2014)

Flame said:


> far from it.. I just love the female body and my dick in it.


 

Your Asuka body pillow doesn't count, you know.


----------



## Flame (Jun 5, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Your Asuka body pillow doesn't count, you know.


 
Asuka body pillow.... im a western.. i use my left hand... thank you very much.


----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2014)

Flame said:


> _*stuffs his face in pussy*_


----------



## Gahars (Jun 5, 2014)

I feel like using this guy's face is sort of cheating... I could pretty much post it with anything posted here and it would work perfectly.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 5, 2014)

I assume POC= people of colour.

There are ethnicity exclusive genders now?

Is it not about time we made a gender algorithm?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 5, 2014)

Veho said:


> Not as loaded as her plate ;O;


Wow, Veho, cool off a bit - don't bite more than you can chew.

_;O;_


FAST6191 said:


> There are ethnicity exclusive genders now?


Of course there are, for example "Dark Chocolate".


----------



## Gahars (Jun 6, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> I assume POC= people of colour.
> 
> There are ethnicity exclusive genders now?
> 
> Is it not about time we made a gender algorithm?


 

Yup. "Colored People" is derogatory and racist, but "People of Color" is somehow not.

I mean, you'd think it's kind of racist to lump everyone who isn't white into a single "other" group, but I guess being racist is the new not being racist.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 6, 2014)

I would have given that coloured people is a somewhat antiquated term but it is now derogatory and racist? I think I will have to actually refer to myself as an old man now.... it was only jokingly done before.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 7, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


> _*Snip!*_


_*A woman runs into a currency exchange, sweat beading off her forehead, a roll of banknotes in her hand. She throws them at the till, leans over it an asks*_
How much is this?
_*The clerk picked up the roll, unrolled it and began counting*_
You have... 1000 Guyanese Dollars here.
_*The woman rolled her eyes*_
I can see that. How much is it in American Dollars?
_*The clerk pulled out his calculator and applied the exchange rate*_
It's a little under $5. $4.80, to be exact.
_*The woman's eyes widened and she ran out of the store, yelling her lungs out*_
I'VE BEEN RAAAAAAPED!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 8, 2014)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/zaron...ure_b_5440553.html?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000046


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 8, 2014)

Why do people continuously maintain that... only men rape? A woman can sexually abuse another person as well, it happens, it's just rarely _"reported"_ unless minors are involved.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 8, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/zaron...ure_b_5440553.html?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000046


----------



## Vipera (Jun 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Why do people continuously maintain that... only men rape? A woman can sexually abuse another person as well, it happens, it's just rarely _"reported"_ unless minors are involved.


Because people ignore that bad people can be anything. They can be black or white, gay or straight, healthy or crippled and, big news, male or female.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 8, 2014)

Vipera said:


> Because people ignore that bad people can be anything. They can be black or white, gay or straight, healthy or crippled and, big news, male or female.


Wow, wow, wow - das racist, genderist, speciesist and sexist! You're totally forgetting about asians, native americans, transsexuals, omnisexuals, asexuals, furries _(goes on for about 15 minutes)_.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 8, 2014)

So I read that, a nice failure of logic and statistics but then again fashion tends to be. It also seems I am an arsehole and did not know it, however it looks like it is going to take too much effort to change. The rest would be kind of doable, even forcing myself to walk other than normally and not paying attention to things, but no sexually explicit jokes?

I will have to report back on how asking "are you sure you want this?" goes over though.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 8, 2014)

Status: Flab-bergasted


----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2014)

Fatsecution  ;O;


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 8, 2014)

From the related videos


Engineering... what is that?


----------



## zeello (Jun 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> an article about how Legend of Zelda is sexist, racist and classist.


The most offensive part of the article for me is:


> I encourage readers to dust off their Nintendo 64 and return to Hyrule. Hike up Death Mountain. Swim in Lake Hylia. Explore the Lost Woods.  “Ocarina” is a fantastic piece of art we can enjoy


 
Oh so we have the same opinions and memories as you do? Check your privilege!

Also, why does this article (by the same author) mention Xbox if it's discussing a game that was released on both Xbox and PS2?
http://www.salon.com/2013/11/11/animal_rights_on_the_xbox_a_video_game_for_vegans/
end the Xbox patriarchy


----------



## zeello (Jun 8, 2014)

well waddya know
http://www.cbc.ca/news/health/obesi...-term-weight-loss-almost-impossible-1.2663585


> So if most scientists know that we can't eat ourselves thin, that the lost weight will ultimately bounce back, why don't they say so?





> Researchers are divided about why weight gain seems to be irreversible, probably a combination of biological and social forces. "The fundamental reason," Caulfield says, "is that we are very efficient biological machines. We evolved not to lose weight. We evolved to keep on as much weight as we possibly can."


 
edit:
http://www.listen-tome.com/worry-wort/
ouch


----------



## Gahars (Jun 8, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> *snip*


 

"It's not comfortable!"

No shit, being fat is uncomfortable. What gives you the right, however, to impose that discomfort on others? Being asked to pay for the space you take up is more than fair; the rest of the world has no obligation to change to accomodate you.

As someone who's been seated next a fair share of portly fliers over the year, I have just about no sympathy for this campaign.



zeello said:


> well waddya know
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/health/obesi...-term-weight-loss-almost-impossible-1.2663585


 
>All this excuse-making

Maybe the reason people gain the weight back is that we view dieting as a temporary thing you do for a few months before reverting back to previous eating habits.

Genetic predisposition or no, if you take in less calories than you expend, you will lose weight, period. Follow this until you reach your ideal weight and then do not take in more calories than you expend and bam, you can maintain your current weight.


----------



## Vipera (Jun 8, 2014)

Can't you see his camera sexually assaulting her?? I hope he rots in jail!

(Sorry for the Liveleak link but I swear there is no gore and no one dies)


----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2014)

Can we see the drone camera footage?


----------



## Vipera (Jun 8, 2014)

Veho said:


> Can we see the drone camera footage?


----------



## Gahars (Jun 8, 2014)

Vipera said:


> Can't you see his camera sexually assaulting her?? I hope he rots in jail!
> 
> (Sorry for the Liveleak link but I swear there is no gore and no one dies)


 

If you have to lie to the police for your "cause," maybe you should stop and rethink about where your life is going.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 10, 2014)

#YesAllViolence

I can't even laugh at these anymore. This is just fucking ludicrous now.


----------



## osirisjem (Jun 10, 2014)

Can you be a strong womyn and wear vajazzle ?
I think it's possible.
Many would not.
IMO.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 11, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> #YesAllViolence
> 
> I can't even laugh at these anymore. This is just fucking ludicrous now.


 

An event based around a medium that appeals more to men, in terms of consumers and creators, features more men. Muh soggy knee!


----------



## zeello (Jun 11, 2014)

There were more Goombas killed than there were actual real live italian plumbers.

There were more performance cars than there were Mormons.

There were multiple dragons slayed but not a single live animal as a presenter. #PETA


----------



## Gahars (Jun 11, 2014)

In which Anita Sarkeesian is surprised to learn that the French Revolution prominently featured white people and beheadings.


----------



## zeello (Jun 11, 2014)

Twitter is amazing. You just get to hit and run everything. "Year of the beheadings" *kapow* "check your privilege" *slam* *hi-five*

Seeing that makes me want to join twitter, but I don't know how to start. If I join I will have 0 followers, therefore all I see myself doing is replying to troll accounts like Anita and Suey, which probably get a gajillion comments already, so mine will be ignored.


----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2014)

Gahars said:


> In which Anita Sarkeesian is surprised to learn that the French Revolution prominently featured white people and beheadings.


While the French revolution is usually depicted as involving one very important/prominent female figure (heh heh, _female figure_  )  (*warning, nipples*), i doubt a Dynasty Warriors game where you play as (a very topless) Lady Liberty leading the revolutionaries into battle will ever be greenlit.


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Qtis (Jun 12, 2014)

Golden


----------



## zeello (Jun 12, 2014)

image not working Qtis
edit: it works now


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 12, 2014)

Uh oh


----------



## Haloman800 (Jun 12, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Uh oh


 
A fetus doesn't even have the right to life, and women have less rights than this?


----------



## Haloman800 (Jun 12, 2014)

Arras said:


> Race doesn't exist, but white people are still racist. And how the fuck is "people of color" better than black? That's discriminating against all black things. Also there is the perfectly acceptable "they" when talking in the third person about a person with unsure gender. No need to come up with silly words that sound like aliens from old movies. I actually can't tell whether this whole thing is a joke or made by retards.


 


Gahars said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
trigger warning


Spoiler



This is satire (on here) but some people actually believe this crap.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 13, 2014)

"Self-centered."



Spoiler










 
My calculator is more self-aware.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 13, 2014)

Why did nobody tell me we are fat bastards and proud were seizing upon whatever tenuous medical link for bad effects they could?


Wait a second...

Cancer suffers and proud. Recently a friend's doctor said chemotherapy might ultimately improve their quality of life. They previously had been a part of cancer acceptance and so this is a blow to the group. Not only that but chemotherapy has been seen to cause nausea, hair loss and weight loss.


----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2014)

Gahars said:


> My calculator is more self-aware.


Has it expressed confusion over the illogicality of human behaviour, and has it inquired as to the nature of this thing humans call "love" yet? 



FAST6191 said:


> Cancer suffers and proud. Recently a friend's doctor said chemotherapy might ultimately improve their quality of life. They previously had been a part of cancer acceptance and so this is a blow to the group. Not only that but chemotherapy has been seen to cause nausea, hair loss and weight loss.


Chemo patients are instructed to exercise and adjust their diet. So in addition to weight loss, chemo could be said to generally improve one's lifestyle. 

Chemotherapy: the latest fad diet  ;O;


----------



## zeello (Jun 13, 2014)

So she says "no friendship is worth your mental and physical health" then goes on to call her friend selfish, self-centered, and oblivious for following that very advice?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Jun 14, 2014)

Spoiler










 







Tom Bombadildo said:


> *snip*


 

Fun fact: The original hashtag comes from /pol/.



Spoiler: One example










 
When you've got thousands of your own falling for /pol/'s false flags, maybe your movement needs to take a breather.


----------



## Veho (Jun 14, 2014)

Gahars said:


> When you've got thousands of your own falling for /pol/'s false flags, maybe your movement needs to take a breather.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poe's_law


----------



## zeello (Jun 14, 2014)

father's day shouldn't exist, but technically neither should mother's day


----------



## Veho (Jun 14, 2014)

zeello said:


> father's day shouldn't exist, but technically neither should mother's day


Holidays shouldn't exist.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 14, 2014)

Veho said:


> Holidays shouldn't exist.


I did total up UK school holidays and the like one time. Turns out we could have 3 day weekends... every week if we did away with such things.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 14, 2014)

Spoiler



He's a troll, if you couldn't tell.


----------



## Veho (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 14, 2014)

Veho said:


>



I am unsure whether she fears teledildonics or male-male sex where consent is not or can not be given.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 15, 2014)

Veho said:


> *SNIP*


 

When everything is rape, rape is nothing.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 15, 2014)

I have been meaning to mention this for a while now.
I tend not to have much to contribute to these in the way of new content, partially because I am not on any social network or chat networks, but mainly as the best ones I usually hear are on the radio. Specifically on Jeremy Vine on BBC Radio 2, they usually put forth some question and the stuff they frequently get back is hilarious. http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0460pdf has it and hopefully some links, it is fairly easy to get outside the UK (live and otherwise). It is usually less self righteous and more "how do you remember to breathe?"/"if you weren't already a housebound cripple then you would probably get your head kicked in should you mention such things in public", indeed it tends to get referred to as radio 2 racist hour if anybody I know wants to discuss it.

Last week one of the more amusing ones was reaction to the news that the earth was a bit older than was thought ( http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/06/12/earth_moon_60_million_years_older/ ) and they had a 6000 years type on there talking in circles.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm a strong independent Hyrulian who don't need no Triforce.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 16, 2014)

A friend sent me a link earlier today, unfortunately it was to a porn video so I can not link it here. The gist though was one of the girls in it had a confederate flag ( http://www.cracked.com/article_19223_6-civil-war-myths-everyone-believes-that-are-total-b.s..html ) on her top, not even a full thing just a couple of monocolour crossed flags, the other girl was "offended" by it and said perhaps she shouldn't wear it. Sadly it was not a classic porn jumping off moment and they continued the skit for a little bit longer.

When even porn does a send up of things it may be time to rethink some things.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 17, 2014)

There may be a nature vs nurture debate to be had there, however if they do then it is one that is programmed by nature and thus it is still worthless.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 17, 2014)

lelelel


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 17, 2014)

Metallurgy is lucrative?
Lies I say, lies.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 18, 2014)

EDIT: 



It's weird, being embarrassed for others. Is this what being British feels like?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 20, 2014)

Veho said:


> Can we see the drone camera footage?



A bit late I know but.... a couple of years back there was a Darwin Award for a guy that decided freeway driving and laptop essay writing ( http://www.darwinawards.com/darwin/darwin2007-12.html ) was as an yet unperfected productivity combo (it works on the train after all). Every comment I saw was along the lines of "what make/model?".
Now this is not a bad thing but it did remind me of that.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 20, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 20, 2014)

Qtis said:


> *image*
> 
> Golden


 
>Chelle

>Laura Croft


----------



## Veho (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 20, 2014)

Veho said:


> _*Snip!*_


Your posts in this thread? Always 10/10.


----------



## osirisjem (Jun 20, 2014)

ProtoKun7 said:


> >Laura Croft


LOL


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 20, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> LOL


To be fair, Lara Croft was originally supposed to be named Laura Cruz.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> To be fair, Lara Croft was originally supposed to be named Laura Cruz.


 
Are you implying that a strong independent woman doesn't get to name herself?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2014)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Are you implying that a strong independent woman doesn't get to name herself?


I think it's just the developers being racist. The world wouldn't accept a learned and self-reliant _Mexican_ woman, but a British one with royal herritage was entirely acceptable. Racist and classist, I say!


----------



## Gahars (Jun 22, 2014)

Spoiler



Probably a joke, but still funny nonetheless.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 22, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I think it's just the developers being racist. The world wouldn't accept a learned and self-reliant _Mexican_ woman, but a British one with royal herritage was entirely acceptable. Racist and classist, I say!



I do not know if you are geographically challenged or actually just assuming things but Cruz is a popular surname throughout the Spanish and Portuguese speaking world.

Disgraceful.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 22, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> I do not know if you are geographically challenged or actually just assuming things but Cruz is a popular surname throughout the Spanish and Portuguese speaking world.
> 
> Disgraceful.


Pff--! Spanish? Portugese? More privileged tongues of colonial opressors, huh? I was naive thinking they'd pick someone from post-colonial Mexico who was only a victim of "them" unrightfully imposing the tongue onto xer. 

Unforgivable.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 23, 2014)

On a very special episode of "Gropes vs. Women in Video Games"...



Spoiler


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 23, 2014)

Gahars said:


> On a very special episode of "Gropes vs. Women in Video Games"...


 
I've gamed all day erryday since I was like 5. Does that mean I'm a terrible terrible raper who has terrible terrible urges? OH GOD SOMEONE NEED TO ARREST ME I'M NOT PLAYING GAMES OH GOD I'M GONNA RAPE SOMEONE


----------



## Gahars (Jun 23, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I've gamed all day erryday since I was like 5. Does that mean I'm a terrible terrible raper who has terrible terrible urges? OH GOD SOMEONE NEED TO ARREST ME I'M NOT PLAYING GAMES OH GOD I'M GONNA RAPE SOMEONE


 
Quickly, somebody get him to the Steam sale before it's too late!


----------



## Veho (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 23, 2014)

Gahars said:


> On a very special episode of "Gropes vs. Women in Video Games"...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
>Amy's face when she reads this

No comment about female gamers, I see?

Now I'm off to to play Garry's Mod: Anti-rape Edition.

#sandboxprivilege


----------



## Gahars (Jun 24, 2014)

Veho said:


> *snip*


 



Spoiler: Second verse, Same as the first


----------



## Qtis (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jun 24, 2014)

Qtis said:


> *pic*


But the excuse is still complete bullshit.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 24, 2014)

Qtis said:


> *snip*


 

Of course, it makes sense that someone with zero understanding of how games are made or function would make that claim.



Veho said:


> But the excuse is still complete bullshit.


 

Not really. For something like the new Assassin's Creed, the amount of time and money it would take to create an entirely new character model, with unique voice acting, animations, etc. isn't worth it for something most people don't give a shit about either way. Plus, it's not as if in co-op, you play as 4 completely unique characters; everyone is just a reskin of the MC, iirc. It'd be like saying Four Swords Adventure is sexist because one of the recolored Links doesn't have breasts.

Besides, it's not like it even matters when a) the franchise has already featured female assassins in multiplayer and single player (Liberation), and b) Assassin's Creed is shit, so who cares anyway?

I'm all for female playable characters and all, but it's kind of ridiculous how the same crowd seems to demand it in every single title. If you can't play a game because of the character's genitals (this goes either way), then the problem isn't with the developer, it's on you.


----------



## Veho (Jun 25, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Not really. For something like the new Assassin's Creed, the amount of time and money it would take to create an entirely new character model, with unique voice acting, animations, etc. isn't worth it for something most people don't give a shit about either way.
> [...]
> the franchise has already featured female assassins in multiplayer and single player (Liberation)


So you're saying they had the 3D models and the motion capture footage for a female character already? I'm sure the voice acting would have bankrupt them. 

But you're right. I have been enlightened. The excuse isn't bullshit, it's the truth. They are being completely honest. It would have cost money to develop more than one character for multiplayer. The real reason Ubisoft didn't add a female character really _is_ the same reason they didn't create different male characters, and that is, "our fans will eat up any half-assed corner-cut bullshit we throw in front of them, and love it". Because why create more than one skin for multiplayer, something no other game developer has any trouble doing, when we can just copy-paste one skin and use the same voice? It's 1985 and we are playing Bomberman, and different colored capes are enough to distinguish them. Why spend _any_ money when we can keep it instead, and people will buy the game regardless?  And if they don't, "then the problem isn't with the developer, it's on them". 

You know, I would have preferred the usual casual sexism.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 25, 2014)

It's Ubisoft, not Boobiesoft (although boobies do tend to be nice and soft ).

As for female characters in AssCreed, there's this game called AC:Liberation... You know, that one focused strictly around a strong female lead and people of colour? Feminist Frequency might've missed that release, as it's often the case when something makes the entire argument fall apart. ;O;

Nobody gives a flying fuck who you play as in Multi because gender issues are not exactly the point of that mode. ;O;


----------



## Gahars (Jun 25, 2014)

Veho said:


> So you're saying they had the 3D models and the motion capture footage for a female character already? I'm sure the voice acting would have bankrupt them.


 
Those are entirely different characters with entirely different animations, movesets, etc. So no, they couldn't just do that.



Veho said:


> But you're right. I have been enlightened. The excuse isn't bullshit, it's the truth. They are being completely honest. It would have cost money to develop more than one character for multiplayer. The real reason Ubisoft didn't add a female character really _is_ the same reason they didn't create different male characters, and that is, "our fans will eat up any half-assed corner-cut bullshit we throw in front of them, and love it". Because why create more than one skin for multiplayer, something no other game developer has any trouble doing, when we can just copy-paste one skin and use the same voice? It's 1985 and we are playing Bomberman, and different colored capes are enough to distinguish them. Why spend _any_ money when we can keep it instead, and people will buy the game regardless? And if they don't, "then the problem isn't with the developer, it's on them".
> 
> You know, I would have preferred the usual casual sexism.


 
To be fair, with game budgets being as outrageously inflated as they already are, I can't exactly blame Ubisoft for not devoting even more money to motion capture, voice acting, etc. for something that would have no absolutely no effect on the game at all.

But yeah, Assassin's Creed has been shit for a while now and the bottom line, not bottom parts, is the deciding factor here. Yup.


----------



## Veho (Jun 25, 2014)

Gahars said:


> To be fair, with game budgets being as outrageously inflated as they already are, I can't exactly blame Ubisoft for not devoting even more money to motion capture, voice acting, etc. for something that would have no absolutely no effect on the game at all.


True, why waste money on development when you can spend it on marketing.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 25, 2014)

Veho said:


> True, why waste money on development when you can spend it on marketing.


 

To play the devil's advocate again, at least marketing will actually get more people to buy your game. Including a playable female assassin for one game mode... won't.


----------



## Veho (Jun 25, 2014)

Gahars said:


> To play the devil's advocate again, at least marketing will actually get more people to buy your game. Including a playable female assassin for one game mode... won't.


I doubt adding an extra character would have cost them their entire marketing budget.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 26, 2014)

Veho said:


> I doubt adding an extra character would have cost them their entire marketing budget.


I don't think it would and I think it was entirely feasible to do so as well. In fact, I think that would go well even with male gamers, as some of them have a tendency to play as female characters simply because watching a lady on-screen is infinitely more enjoyable than watching a burly guy _(unless you're gay, of course)_. _That being said_, as it's been established, _"it would cost money"_, because we can't pretend it wouldn't. I don't think it would be substantial and I don't think it would affect the sales greatly, but hey.

Feminist Frequency and other such _"outlets"_ would find something to bitch and complain about anyways because it lays in their nature - they post idiotic click bait as a job. If a female assassin character would've been introduced, they would no doubt complain that it's oversexualized. Worse yet, if it was a white female character, they'd immediately ask about female characters of colour. Bottom of the line is that unless you implement a character generator like in Mass Effect, someone will always complain. Actually, I think you could accuse Mass Effect of speciesism if you really wanted to since both Shepherd and Femshep are human.

At the end of the day, those who want to bitch and complain will always find material to bitch and complain about because that's just what they do and we need to get used to it and ignore it because all they really want is attention.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> . Actually, I think you could accuse Mass Effect of specism if you really wanted to since both Shepherd and Femshep are both human.


 
Sheep4Shepherd 2014

I WON'T STAND FOR THIS DISGRACEFUL SPECIES-ISM


----------



## Gahars (Jun 26, 2014)

Veho said:


> I doubt adding an extra character would have cost them their entire marketing budget.


 

When did I say it would? The point was, the money required to implement this alternate character would net Ubisoft a bigger return if put into marketing. A female assassin in one game mode won't drive sales. The people who would "boycott" the game over the lack of that option are few in number and probably weren't going to buy the game to begin with anyway.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 26, 2014)

chavosaur said:


>


 
Wrong thread?


----------



## Veho (Jun 27, 2014)

Gahars said:


> When did I say it would? The point was, the money required to implement this alternate character would net Ubisoft a bigger return if put into marketing.


I would like to see some numbers on that. 

The marketing budget for AC3 exceeded $100 million, the budget for AC4 will probably match, if not exceed it. The development budget for AC2 was $24 million, and I very much doubt they quadrupled it for the sequel. The marketing budget is already several times bigger than the entire development budget, and no matter how huge the cost of creating multiple characters for multiplayer, it is a drop in the sea that is the marketing budget, and I doubt that amount will make any difference in sales.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 27, 2014)

Veho said:


> I would like to see some numbers on that.
> 
> The marketing budget for AC3 exceeded $100 million, the budget for AC4 will probably match, if not exceed it. The development budget for AC2 was $24 million, and I very much doubt they quadrupled it for the sequel. The marketing budget is already several times bigger than the entire development budget, and no matter how huge the cost of creating multiple characters for multiplayer, it is a drop in the sea that is the marketing budget, and I doubt that amount will make any difference in sales.


 

There's always more that can be done with marketing, no matter how large the budget may seem. Even if the additional marketing has only a small, marginal impact, that's still greater than whatever the presence of a playable female character in one mode would bring, so of course they're going to go with that.

Even if additional marketing has absolutely no effect whatsoever... the female character would still have absolutely no effect whatsoever. In that case, they might not even bother spending the money at all. In that case, it's a zero-sum game either way, so why bother?

Perhaps they took the required money and, rather than put it into more marketing, invested it elsewhere. Perhaps they put it towards servers, or QA, or put it towards funding other games. There's a million uses for that sort of money, all of them more significant than an additional playable character in a single co-op mode.


----------



## Veho (Jun 27, 2014)

Gahars said:


> There's always more that can be done with marketing, no matter how large the budget may seem. Even if the additional marketing has only a small, marginal impact, that's still greater than whatever the presence of a playable female character in one mode would bring, so of course they're going to go with that.


Gee, I guess that warrants removing an option that a previous installment had, an option other titles have no trouble implementing, so they could have more money to advertize the game. As, ironically, "bigger" than the predecessor. 

More marketing can cover for less content, heck, enough marketing can sell a shit brick, that doesn't mean we should welcome that business policy. 



Gahars said:


> Perhaps they took the required money and, rather than put it into more marketing, invested it elsewhere. Perhaps they put it towards servers, or QA, or put it towards funding other games. There's a million uses for that sort of money, all of them more significant than an additional playable character in a single co-op mode.


The fact remains that they had an enormous budget compared to the cost of developing that particular feature, no matter how much you inflate it, so saying they had to drop any feature because "they didn't have enough money" is bullshit. The very notion they had to finance some features at the expense of other because their budget was "too small" is ridiculous.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Wrong thread?


Wrong thread, but if I could Like a comment a thousand times...


----------



## zeello (Jun 28, 2014)

female character is arguably a type of marketing, so it arguably makes no sense to use steep marketing costs as an excuse

on the other hand if all publicity is good publicity then maybe saying females is too much work is EVEN BETTER marketing. You have people talking about the game for months.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 28, 2014)

Veho said:


> Gee, I guess that warrants removing an option that a previous installment had, an option other titles have no trouble implementing, so they could have more money to advertize the game. As, ironically, "bigger" than the predecessor.


 
No previous installment had co-op, so...



Veho said:


> The fact remains that they had an enormous budget compared to the cost of developing that particular feature, no matter how much you inflate it, so saying they had to drop any feature because "they didn't have enough money" is bullshit. The very notion they had to finance some features at the expense of other because their budget was "too small" is ridiculous.


 

Every game and company, no matter how big, has a budget. When a budget is already big as it is, you generally don't want to add to your expenses, especially not on superfluous additions that would have no impact on the game whatsoever.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 28, 2014)

I once read a comment along the lines of "It is easy to make a dating site, it is the advertising to get it used that is the killer. (unless you are not in the US or possibly some parts of Asia, in that case you are just pissing your money up the wall)". I wonder if the same thing now applies for games, even with their crazy inflated budgets.

On the other hand Veho your inner engineer might be coming through a bit strong.


----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2014)

Gahars said:


> No previous installment had co-op, so...


Did it have multiplayer? 


Gahars said:


> Every game and company, no matter how big, has a budget. When a budget is already big as it is, you generally don't want to add to your expenses, especially not on superfluous additions that would have no impact on the game whatsoever.


And if you're spending only 20% of your budget on actually developing the game, there's something wrong. 

Are you sure you're not an Apple exec in disguise?  



FAST6191 said:


> I wonder if the same thing now applies for games, even with they crazy inflated budgets.


Only the marketing budget is crazy inflated, the development budget is still very limited and meager.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 28, 2014)

Veho said:


> Did it have multiplayer?


 
Competitive multiplayer /= Co-op



Veho said:


> And if you're spending only 20% of your budget on actually developing the game, there's something wrong.
> 
> Are you sure you're not an Apple exec in disguise?


 
Good thing I'm sure even Ubisoft spends more than 20% of the budget on the game, then. I don't know, it's kind of silly to make up hypothetical percentages here and argue as if they had any merit. We can do better than that.


----------



## zeello (Jun 28, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> I once read a comment along the lines of "It is easy to make a dating site, it is the advertising to get it used that is the killer. (unless you are not in the US or possibly some parts of Asia, in that case you are just pissing your money up the wall)". I wonder if the same thing now applies for games, even with they crazy inflated budgets.
> 
> On the other hand Veho your inner engineer might be coming through a bit strong.


 
there is no way the same applies to games. Even if they were as cheap to make as a dating site, which is obviously not the case, games promote themselves and get a lot of free coverage by gaming sites, reviewers, and the same is essentially true of the service that offers them for sale and any site that lists upcoming releases.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 28, 2014)

zeello said:


> there is no way the same applies to games. Even if they were as cheap to make as a dating site, which is obviously not the case, games promote themselves and get a lot of free coverage by gaming sites, reviewers, and the same is essentially true of the service that offers them for sale and any site that lists upcoming releases.


It seems to apply to films, music and several other entertainment type things (not sure about TV as that is mostly advertiser or grant funded, with DVD taking a notable secondary revenue source).



Veho said:


> Only the marketing budget is crazy inflated, the development budget is still very limited and meager.



Assuming that is so (and we hear tales of massive dev budgets, though at this point I am not sure if marketing is included) I have to do the profit tradeoff question -- would $10m more in marketing do better than $10m more in game dev. I would like to think better products make for better sales but I am far too cynical to even contemplate believing that.

Trouble is I am not entirely sure if there are any good examples of no marketing, maybe different types but they are not going to allow the plebs to look at such data. The closest I have is Coke's stunt in the Philippines http://www.clickz.com/clickz/column...-in-the-philippines-is-genius-cause-marketing and the outcome is still uncertain here, in games there have been plenty of games that go seriously limited marketing for some reason (Blades of Time might be a good example) but at some level with games being a quality driven thing that is not always the case, maybe we could look at some of the Sega stuff as it imploded -- rumour was an exec disliked certain divisions and basically kneecapped them by doing sub par marketing. Other than that I have a couple of other things where the marketing was a mandated spend and they did something a bit silly to use it all, however as you could probably write that off as attempting viral nonsense or goodwill or something who knows.


----------



## pokefloote (Jun 28, 2014)

Spoiler



Holy shit you guys.





too srs in the eof


----------



## Gahars (Jun 28, 2014)

Spoiler: #Pokemon










 
u wut


----------



## Veho (Jun 29, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Competitive multiplayer /= Co-op


Clearly the distinction reaches far further than the mere mechanic of "working with" VS "working against" other players, but I'm afraid that regarding the choice of player avatar (or lack thereof), the distinction between the two multiplayer modes eludes me.  



Gahars said:


> Good thing I'm sure even Ubisoft spends more than 20% of the budget on the game, then. I don't know, it's kind of silly to make up hypothetical percentages here and argue as if they had any merit. We can do better than that.


I did mention that the marketing budget for AC3 was over $100 million, and it is safe to assume the budget for the 4th installment will surpass it. But let us keep our estimates conservative for now and say the marketing budget is once more $100 million. The _development_ budget for AC2 was $24 million, let's assume $30 million for the latest installment (a solid 15% increase per sequel), that means $130 million total budget, meaning the development budget is 23% of the total budget. Rounding it down to 20% can be put down to hyperbole, or the whole thing could be dismissed out of hand the way you did, but it's the only numbers we have. 

I'm sure we can do better than that, but I really can't be arsed.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 29, 2014)

Veho said:


> Clearly the distinction reaches far further than the mere mechanic of "working with" VS "working against" other players, but I'm afraid that regarding the choice of player avatar (or lack thereof), the distinction between the two multiplayer modes eludes me.


 
That simplification is disingenuous; co-op and competitive multiplayer are totally separate things. Using your simplification, singleplayer and multiplayer modes are basically the same because one is "playing alone" and the other is "playing in company," ignoring the fact that (in most titles) these are vastly different experiences that designed in entirely different ways.

As for your second point, the characters in the competitive multiplayer are unique to that mode, with their own animations, movesets, weapon selection, attacks, etc. They're comparatively limited when compared to the playable character in the singleplayer mode. The co-op mode is based on the singleplayer mode, so the playable characters in the co-op mode are based on the playable character in the singleplayer mode.



Veho said:


> I did mention that the marketing budget for AC3 was over $100 million, and it is safe to assume the budget for the 4th installment will surpass it. But let us keep our estimates conservative for now and say the marketing budget is once more $100 million. The _development_ budget for AC2 was $24 million, let's assume $30 million for the latest installment (a solid 15% increase per sequel), that means $130 million total budget, meaning the development budget is 23% of the total budget. Rounding it down to 20% can be put down to hyperbole, or the whole thing could be dismissed out of hand the way you did, but it's the only numbers we have.
> 
> I'm sure we can do better than that, but I really can't be arsed.


 

Fair enough.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 29, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Spoiler: #Pokemon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I now have a mental image of fat people lining up to protest outside an aids research place... I am amused.


----------



## zeello (Jun 29, 2014)

maybe I'm just speculating here but gamers are a devout group. They read sites that bring new games to their attention even those with little/no marketing. Simply looking at a shelf in the store brings attention to games you could buy for a given platform. Possibly the same with logging onto PSN. By comparison movies are more casual. Nobody lives at the theater. They stop by because they saw a commercial for a movie. Music is too vast, nobody has time to listen every song on planet earth. What's more, music is a sociological affair, like what style of clothes you wear. People don't wear "good" shoes, they wear shoes that make them look cool. same with music. So in this sense of course marketing matters for music in a way that is different from games.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 29, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> I now have a mental image of fat people lining up to protest outside an aids research place... I am amused.


I think they need a whole different kind of aids, aides if needs be.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 29, 2014)

Too much Tumblr! ;O;


----------



## zeello (Jun 29, 2014)

I know this is really late, but I read on jezebel that the posts to end father's day were all by 4chan users.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 29, 2014)

zeello said:


> I know this is really late, but I read on jezebel that the posts to end father's day were all by 4chan users.


And Jezebel verified that how, exactly?


----------



## Vipera (Jun 29, 2014)

Touhou has only female characters, and we all know how that turned out, like people knowing the porn first and then the games themselves...


----------



## zeello (Jun 29, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> And Jezebel verified that how, exactly?


the plot thickens...


----------



## Qtis (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jun 29, 2014)

Gahars said:


> As for your second point, the characters in the competitive multiplayer are unique to that mode, with their own animations, movesets, weapon selection, attacks, etc. They're comparatively limited when compared to the playable character in the singleplayer mode. The co-op mode is based on the singleplayer mode, so the playable characters in the co-op mode are based on the playable character in the singleplayer mode.


It really varies from game to game, and for many games the only difference between co-op and versus is toggling the friendly fire option (and keeping score). 

My bet is they'll release new characters as paid DLC at some point.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 29, 2014)

zeello said:


> I know this is really late, but I read on jezebel that the posts to end father's day were all by 4chan users.


 
The original posts were, then people took them at face value and ran with them.

/pol/ is too good at this, honestly.

EDIT: In which Frogman advocates poisoning someone because they don't find you sexually attractive.






He's now claiming that it was all "satire," which leads me to believe that he doesn't know what that actually is.

Coincidentally, Frogram is also the guy who popularized that whole "Poisoned M&M's" analogy. What's with this guy and poison? What's on his iPod, "Talk Dirty to Me"?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 30, 2014)

Because _"syn"_ and _"daughtyr"_ are so much more gender-neutral than _"son"_ and _"daughter"_. Also, _"person"_ is inherently masculine in nature. _;O;_


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 30, 2014)

Spoiler: proof


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 30, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Because _"syn"_ and _"daughtyr"_ are so much more gender-neutral than _"son"_ and _"daughter"_. Also, _"person"_ is inherently masculine in nature. _;O;_



I am inclined to let it slide as it leaves so much more wordplay potential

We are the syns of our father
Are you with (your) syn?
It was my only syn that caused this.

The possibilities are endless.
Daughtyr might be harder as daugh is not exactly a common word ( https://www.wordnik.com/words/daugh ), however if we bring back one of the lesser known norse gods we still have some options.

With son and sun you have very limited options, most of which religion ruined some 3500 years ago. Daughter only really has that it kind of rhymes with ought ta and that does not change much if you use a y instead.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 30, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> We are the syns of our fath*y*r


FTFY, cis scum.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 30, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> FTFW, cis scum.



My phrasing was clearly to reflect the classical phrase


Yet you call me cis scum when you still conform to traditional inheritance and sociological conditionings of "fatherhood" and little folk needing humyn upbringing. Fucking weaksauce equalists.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 30, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> _*Tom Awaits*_


...Tom Bombadildo?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 30, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> ...Tom Bombadildo?


Myn with dildo waits upon no (wo)myn.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 30, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Myn with dildo waits upon no (wo)myn.


Dildo the symbol of masculine opression or dyldo, the non-gender-specific source of pleasure for all pyople?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 30, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Dildo the symbol of masculine opression or dyldo, the non-gender-specific source of pleasure for all pyople?


To oppress symbols of oppression would be oppressive, however I fear you were not diligent in your searches of the options available


Spoiler











Our scientists are presently working on options suitable for all headmates without the relevant facilities but our hopes right now are any calls of ableism can be countered by saying it is to simulate pleasure received rather than pleasure given.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 30, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> To oppress symbols of oppression would be oppressive, however I fear you were not diligent in your searches of the options available
> 
> Our scientists are presently working on options suitable for all headmates without the relevant facilities but our hopes right now are any calls of ableism can be countered by saying it is to simulate pleasure received rather than pleasure given.


Your words are most vaginabled, wise myn.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Jul 1, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Spoiler: proof


 
*Tips Death Egg*


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 1, 2014)

A while back I linked up some morons (or more accurately the debunking of said morons) claiming that calling their antivax stuff bollocks was hate speech. As those cretins do actual damage in the world I was not inclined to be charitable/humorous.
More recently though I caught back up on my audiophoolery (or more accurately read some articles in which some of their stuff was debunked) and it seems some audiophools have adopted the hate speech/hurt feelings rhetoric. I have not got any truly classic examples right now but those doing the searching for thread fodder might like to keep your eyes open there. Some almost good examples were Apple buying Beats and the stuff that came up there, however Beats are the carbon rods of the audio engineer vs audiophool world so it never got that far. Other than claims of audiophools causing audio science people to abandon ship they only cause harm to themselves and minor irritation to others so it is all good.


----------



## CompassNorth (Jul 1, 2014)

GiantBomb hired some white guys


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 1, 2014)

When in doubt, tell someone to go fuck themselves.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 1, 2014)

CompassNorth said:


> GiantBomb hired some white guys
> *snip*
> 
> *snip*


 
Good on you, Shawn Struck, sticking up for the young woman. 'Tis a wonderful thing to see! I tip my hat to you, good sir, and to you, m'lady.

EDIT:






Men: Oppressing women by... teaching them to make it on their own?


----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2014)

Gahars said:


> *snip*


So Tumblr feminists are caused by daddy issues? The same root cause that brings us porn stars and strippers brings us Tumblr feminists as well? Talk about a mixed blessing   




Tom Bombadildo said:


> When in doubt, tell someone to go fuck themselves.


I wasn't sure how to comment on that, so go fuck yourself


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 2, 2014)

Veho said:


> So Tumblr feminists are caused by daddy issues? The same root cause that brings us porn stars and strippers brings us Tumblr feminists as well? Talk about a mixed blessing


Funny, the same thing happened with me and my sister who taught me how to ride a bike.

Now I'm hetero, I literally _f*ck_ women. Huh.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 2, 2014)

Still using stabilisers/unable to ride a bike at ten? I would have been laughed at so hard I would have had to leave town.


----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2014)

Patriarchy is bollocks


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 2, 2014)

So feminists are jealous of those with bollocks? I wonder if this is like what some men think it would be like to have a pair of tits (theoretically amusing but ultimately quite sensitive, have to be managed carefully in day to day life and usually their greatest function in life is to end it by getting cancer)..


----------



## Gahars (Jul 3, 2014)

Privilege: Living in a country so opulent that you're able to get fat enough to actually damage automobiles.


----------



## Alchemilla (Jul 3, 2014)

That chart? In the OP post? All I see is dumb people's angry censoring.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 3, 2014)

muh privilege


----------



## Alchemilla (Jul 3, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> muh privilege


 
YOUR privilege? What about MY privilege?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 3, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Privilege: Living in a country so opulent that you're able to get fat enough to actually damage automobiles.


Clearly the person was not fat enough then, the best one I saw (and I have seen a few) spilled over onto the next seat and probably made the centre of gravity... well back in the middle.
Moreover just being skinny is not enough, I am not even what you might call tall and I still have to play contortionist to get my knees under a lot of steering wheels.


----------



## Veho (Jul 3, 2014)

Alchemilla said:


> YOUR privilege? What about MY privilege?


Are you saying you don't know the state of your privilege? When was the last time you checked it?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 3, 2014)

Veho said:


> Are you saying you don't know the state of your privilege? When was the last time you checked it?


You mean I can not just treat it like money and assume it is basically infinite?


----------



## Veho (Jul 3, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> You mean I can not just treat it like money and assume it is basically infinite?


Either that, or act like you have none.


----------



## Alchemilla (Jul 3, 2014)

Veho said:


> Are you saying you don't know the state of your privilege? When was the last time you checked it?


 
Hell I don't know what state my privilege moved to. Could be in New York right now and I wouldn't know. Damn privilege doesn't call.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thin privilege is having an immobile center of gravity.


----------



## Alchemilla (Jul 4, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Thin privilege is having an immobile center of gravity.




Thin privilege is thinking if the guy were thin he would've done any better.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 4, 2014)

Alchemilla said:


> Thin privilege is thinking if the guy were thin he would've done any better.


He would absolutely do better if he were thinner, it's simple physics. It's much harder to stop a larger, heavier object than a small, light object, even if they're moving at the same velocity - the mass of the former contributes to a steeper increase of force. Even if you don't account for practically not having a center of gravity, this much is relatively clear.


----------



## Alchemilla (Jul 4, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> He would absolutely do better if he were thinner, it's simple physics. It's much harder to stop a larger, heavier object than a small, light object, even if they're moving at the same velocity. Even if you don't account for practically not having a center of gravity, this much is relatively clear.


 

THIN PRIVILEGE IS NEVER HAVING TROLLS TELL YOU THINGS WOULD BE DIFFERENT IF YOU WERE A DIFFERENT SIZE.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 4, 2014)

Remember: Straight white women in America have it harder than gays and trans people.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 4, 2014)

dumblr


----------



## Alchemilla (Jul 4, 2014)

Pearly-privilege, guys.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 4, 2014)

That is exactly like the time I took my car to a mechanic and he reckoned he knew what was up with it when I am the one that spends their time driving it. He then berated me for not changing the oil before it looked like tar (I mean it is all oil products) or adding any more into it, I mean the dipstick was only just below the line. He then said my brakes were not good but I pointed out it stopped fast enough to be the same as the distances in the highway code, especially as my thinking distance is easily half that of the highway code.



Veho said:


>



Have we so quickly forgotten the tactics of the struggles to end oppression in times past, sit ins did well there.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 6, 2014)

/pol/'s Tumblr Raid 2014: LEGITIMATE TEARS edition



http://imgur.com/a/bq7T6

The strong, dedicated activists meet their kryptonite: gifs.

TL;DW


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 6, 2014)

"gore, rape, fat shaming"

Has the "always have a silly option in lists" become a part of language now?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2014)

This is almost too good to be true.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 6, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Now why the hell would there be a problem also appreciating virtual women visuals? I don't see the problem here.



Wiicube demonstrating Virtual Womyn patriarchy 
Also my friend dick has been having a field day with the tumblr raid, and even made a decently successful source film maker on the subject.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2014)

Makes it all better... sweet release... _;O;_


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 6, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Makes it all better... sweet release... _;O;_


 
I used this today to fix my PC, 10/10


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2014)

4chan dun goof'd now


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 7, 2014)

Aw shit son, the dude dude of unspecified gender, sex, fur affinity, scale affinity, headmate condition and trigger types has hacked into games.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 7, 2014)

Somewhat related to the topic at hand


----------



## Gahars (Jul 7, 2014)

Veho said:


> *snip*
> 
> 4chan dun goof'd now


 

What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I’ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I’ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I’m the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You’re fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that’s just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little “clever” comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn’t, you didn’t, and now you’re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. You’re fucking dead, kiddo.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 7, 2014)

And speaking of the 4chan-tumblr thing..


----------



## Alchemilla (Jul 7, 2014)

Tried to find something funny to post here from /r/feminism but it was all news posts and people only insane enough that nothing was funny.



Tom Bombadildo said:


> I used this today to fix my PC, 10/10


 
In serious news, you're telling a true story.


----------



## Alchemilla (Jul 7, 2014)

Edit: Shit it said someone had posted after me in my alerts shit


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 7, 2014)

What's this? 4chan and Tumblr went to war? When? Where? Why? Can I get a run down? Coles Notes version is preferable.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> What's this? 4chan and Tumblr went to war? When? Where? Why? Can I get a run down? Coles Notes version is preferable.


>Tumblr finds 4chan offensive, performs a pitiful raid, doesn't manage to out-shitpost professional shitposters
>4chan retaliates with gore and hentai tumblrs tagged #feminism, #sjw and other sh*t
>Tumblr enters a state of PTSD and loses its sh*t
>Hilarity ensues to this day


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> >Tumblr finds 4chan offensive, performs a pitiful raid, doesn't manage to out-shitpost professional shit-posters
> >4chan retaliates with gore and hentai tumblrs tagged #feminism, #sjw and other sh*t
> >Tumblr enters a state of PTSD and loses its sh*t
> >Hilarity ensues to this day


 

Glorious.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 8, 2014)

Fallout: New Vegas designer fields some questions.

I find myself loving the guys at Obsidian more and more. Now if only they could finish their games...

EDIT: On a more jimmy jambling note...


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 8, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Fallout: New Vegas designer fields some questions.
> 
> I find myself loving the guys at Obsidian more and more. Now if only they could finish their games...
> 
> EDIT: On a more jimmy jambling note...


Top hue, enjoy the red dot over your house on .gov sites, kid. _;O;_


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 8, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


>


>Enter the bear's cave and poke it cause brave
>Run to hideout when bear = pissed off
>Hide elsewhere when hideout = ineffective
>Come back to poke the bear some more when it goes back to its cave

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 8, 2014)

So I got curious and decided to search her URL on the tumblies.
the chick literally has gifs of her tits out telling people to come get her, and other fucking ridiculous pics of her and her "proud body."
Nono thats great, lets fucking cry and bitch about 4chan posting porn in tags, so we can post our own porn right?
right?'
right?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 8, 2014)

I have seen 4chan and those that dwell/are corralled there called many things, never thought pretentious would be legitimately one of them.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 8, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> *So I got curious and decided to search her URL on the tumblies.*
> the chick literally *has gifs of her tits out* [...]


Naturally, the rest of your post did not resonate with me at all as I've had all the information I needed to act. I have conducted a search of my own.

I regret everything, this was a _huge*_ mistake. 




*See what I did there?  I don't, because bleach.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 8, 2014)

Spoiler










 
I guess those tears weren't so legitimate after all. Look out, guys!



FAST6191 said:


> I have seen 4chan and those that dwell/are corralled there called many things, never thought pretentious would be legitimately one of them.


 

I see someone's never browsed /mu/.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 8, 2014)

As a Tumblr user I must say that Tumblr fucking deserved it


----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2014)

World War T: An (WARNING: TRIGGER) Oral History Herstory Xirstory Of The Tumblrchan (WARNING: TRIGGER) War 






















>reddit 
kek


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Jul 9, 2014)

Ready... set... debate!






#rekt


----------



## Alchemilla (Jul 9, 2014)

I like the part of that Tumblr raid where 4chan decided to raid the Homestuck tag but couldn't figure out how to rustle the fandom's collective jimmies.
















Edit: Found this GIF that describes what happened perfectly


----------



## pokefloote (Jul 9, 2014)

"Please stop... I mean, I don't care about it or anything, but... can you... PLEASE STOP XDDD. Not that it matters. because I don't even care about it or anything.
I'm not trolled. xDDDDDDD"



Making me cringe.


----------



## Veho (Jul 9, 2014)

pokefloote said:


> "Please stop... I mean, I don't care about it or anything, but... can you... PLEASE STOP XDDD. Not that it matters. because I don't even care about it or anything.
> I'm not trolled. xDDDDDDD"
> 
> Making me cringe.


He does have a point. The "raid" failed to rustle any jimmies in that particular area, probably because half the Homestuck fanbase are chantards. And then they tried to alleviate their buttfurstration by taking down an inactive site. It is kinda funny.


----------



## Alchemilla (Jul 9, 2014)

Someone told me that one anon made a Tumblr and made an anti 4chan post and then posted it to 4chan to rile them up enough to get them to organize a raid. So the 4chan vs Tumblr raid was 4chan raiding itself.


----------



## Veho (Jul 9, 2014)

Alchemilla said:


> Someone told me that one anon made a Tumblr and made an anti 4chan post and then posted it to 4chan to rile them up enough to get them to organize a raid. So the 4chan vs Tumblr raid was 4chan raiding itself.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agent_provocateur


----------



## Alchemilla (Jul 9, 2014)

Yeah except it also caused Tumblr to raid back so they literally started a war where 4chan was raiding itself and Tumblr was trying to raid 4chan back by telling 4chan no.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 10, 2014)

Bioware's Fanbase, or How I Learned to Abandon Ship and Become Bio-wary



Spoiler: CuriousArtemis Foul











 


Spoiler: Stay lost










 


Spoiler: Kill me










 
Nobody expects the Dragon Age cisquisition, I suppose.


----------



## Qtis (Jul 10, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Bioware's Fanbase, or How I Learned to Abandon Ship and Become Bio-wary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People play Bioware games for romancing characters? If that's what ruins the game, it must be hard finding a game to play


----------



## Alchemilla (Jul 10, 2014)

One time I tried playing Dragon Age just for the romance and character creation. I ended up creating 17 characters and playing just for the romance started making me think the game was ass. So I tried playing just to have fun. Sure I couldn't romance myself or Morrigan's mom, but it felt like a good game because I wasn't playing to make love to anyone.

Edit: Still only giving it a 9/10 because no option to be a narcissist. If my character can't have sex with herself then she don't need no lover.

Edit: Dahlia's Flauros! Just remembered I could see if there was a masturbation mod. TO THE NEXUS!


----------



## Veho (Jul 10, 2014)

System32 is love, System32 is love


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 10, 2014)

#shut down 4 chan 

Yeah ok


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 10, 2014)

Veho said:


> System32 is love, System32 is love


If a file is called system32 on my C:\ drive then there is a good chance it is a virus, a hidden file stash, or one of the tools I use to fix viruses.


----------



## Flame (Jul 10, 2014)

System32 is love, System32 is life.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Jul 11, 2014)

Why are the craziest supporters of women's reproductive rights always the ones that need them least?


----------



## Veho (Jul 11, 2014)

Incoming...


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 11, 2014)

"Trans-Asian"

You spelled weeaboo wrong


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 11, 2014)

TyBlood13 said:


> "Trans-Asian"
> 
> You spelled weeaboo wrong



What if they are going with the European definition of Asian and they are a huge fan of Bollywood or something?


----------



## Veho (Jul 11, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> What if they are going with the European definition of Asian and they are a huge fan of Bollywood or something?


Silly FAST, Asia = Japan, nothing else.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 11, 2014)

Veho said:


> Incoming...


----------



## zeello (Jul 11, 2014)

I might find it objectionable that 4chan raided tumblr when in fact tumblr users had not provoked it

Also, telling users to delete system32 is crossing the line


----------



## Qtis (Jul 11, 2014)

zeello said:


> I might find it objectionable that 4chan raided tumblr when in fact tumblr users had not provoked it
> 
> Also, telling users to delete system32 is crossing the line


 
Sadly, longer than I've visited the internet shithole called /b/ in 4chan, the "Delete system32 for removing viruses" has been around the internet. 

But alas, 4chan is an interesting thing. A cancer yes, but it does have it's own humour (some of which is actually quite witty)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Jul 11, 2014)

zeello said:


> Also, telling users to delete system32 is crossing the line


 
I envy your naivete.


----------



## zeello (Jul 11, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I envy your naivete.


 
what is naive about it?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 12, 2014)

To be fair if you go around Linux forums jokingly suggesting the eight characters of doom (rm -rf /) you tend to find yourself on the naughty boy list soon enough.

That said I am not going to be losing any sleep or even having any kind of reaction to it, especially not after some of the times they played with their LOIC.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 12, 2014)

migles said:


> but both of you must agree the position of the girl on the above picture is very sexy~


 


WiiCube_2013 said:


> Yeah I'll agree with you.
> 
> If you want some nudity try asking the devs for it.


 
From the skullgirls thread. Trigger warning, Wii Cube and Migles demonstrating lack of communiaction with the real world again.


----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2014)

*Dear White Gays: Stop Stealing Black Female Culture*


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 12, 2014)

To think Time were once something of a respectable publication.

Madea films... I had no idea they were such a cultural touchstone.


----------



## zeello (Jul 12, 2014)

The article maybe has a point. The problem is when they border on making fun of or caricature-izing black women.


----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2014)

*Fuck off science, your privilege is showing*


----------



## zeello (Jul 12, 2014)

you are all jealous of my caucasian skeletal structure

edit: except those of you who are also caucasian and therefore possess the same elite caucasian skeletal proportions as I


----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2014)

My most prominent bone doesn't show on an X-ray because it's technically not a bone. If you know what I mean.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 12, 2014)

Veho said:


> My most prominent bone doesn't show on an X-ray because it's technically not a bone. If you know what I mean.



Got no lead in your pencil?

It is OK, we are here for you. Gahars might be rolling around on the floor in what looks like fits of laughter, rest assured though he is just having that much empathy.


----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Got no lead in your pencil?


Pencils are for people who make mistakes and need the option of undoing their work. I am flawless.


----------



## zeello (Jul 12, 2014)

mine shows up on x-rays, hell it even causes my neighbors to get bad reception on their tv


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 12, 2014)

zeello said:


> mine shows up on x-rays, hell it even causes my neighbors to get bad reception on their tv



Kids today, don't even know how to tune a rabbit ears style TV antenna.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 12, 2014)

zeello said:


> what is naive about it?


 

/b/ sent boxes to a guy's house until he killed himself. If that prank is what you consider line crossing, that line was crossed and pissed on years ago.


----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2014)

http://imgur.com/gallery/by0nC 


;O;


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 13, 2014)

I shall have to figure out how many countries still have conscription, and indeed how many of those do not have a national service style opt out for the so inclined. I am betting for the former there are still a few, with the latter though it is probably going to be "nowhere you want to live".
Also I still find it amusing "go to war" is a term used by normal people now.

Otherwise that was a fine example of bitch about one thing, go on to use the thing you just bitched about as you argument. That said most MRA stuff I see is laughable, that could possibly sway some less unbalanced people.


----------



## zeello (Jul 13, 2014)

Gahars said:


> /b/ sent boxes to a guy's house until he killed himself. If that prank is what you consider line crossing, that line was crossed and pissed on years ago.


both are crossing the line!

also, I just realized something. Did /b/ technically even kill the guy? All they did was send boxes. By that logic, any prank is immoral if the guy commits suicide, and ONLY IF the he commits suicide.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 13, 2014)

That is probably a question for lawyers, that said "incitement to questionable acts" and things worded like that are certainly not unheard of in courts and I imagine such a thing would have been explicitly noted in coroners' court (or local equivalent). Also why "ONLY IF"? There are any number of things in law and morality that are worded with phrases "resulting in loss of time/productivity/money/life/liberty/ninja status.....".


----------



## Gahars (Jul 13, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> I shall have to figure out how many countries still have conscription, and indeed how many of those do not have a national service style opt out for the so inclined. I am betting for the former there are still a few, with the latter though it is probably going to be "nowhere you want to live".
> Also I still find it amusing "go to war" is a term used by normal people now.


 
The United States has it (insert "nowhere you want to live" comment here). We haven't had a draft since Vietnam, but every male of age has to sign up should another one ever be instituted.



FAST6191 said:


> Otherwise that was a fine example of bitch about one thing, go on to use the thing you just bitched about as you argument. That said most MRA stuff I see is laughable, that could possibly sway some less unbalanced people.


 

I think that they make some good points, but the "movement" as a whole is kind of silly. A lot of people take the "Men face problems, too" angle and then jump overboard into "Men are oppressed by women" angle in the same way that a lot of people take the "Women face a lot of problems and pressures" and go whole hog "It's the patriarchy!"



zeello said:


> also, I just realized something. Did /b/ technically even kill the guy? All they did was send boxes. By that logic, any prank is immoral if the guy commits suicide, and ONLY IF the he commits suicide.


 
The guy was already unstable, and they sent boxes to the point that he was physically unable to leave his house; they were so piled up that he was basically trapped.

To be fair, it's /b/. It's the shithole containment board, so a little bad behavior isn't too shocking.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 13, 2014)

That ended in 1973, quite a few there quite possibly have grandchildren at this point. Likewise when the minor fear of it arose a few years back there looked like there might have been several legal hurdles to overcome, this would probably then place it in "there is still technically a (or remnants of a) legal framework" territory. Compared to several places in Europe (Finland, Switzerland and Greece probably being the big three), Asia and the middle east it is quite different.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## pokefloote (Jul 13, 2014)

Read that with the songs vocals too. My sides.


----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Jul 14, 2014)

Let's play... Find the Vegan!



Spoiler










 
Good show, good show.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 14, 2014)

Veho said:


>


 
PFFT, ALL THOSE THIN-PRIVILEGED FAT-SHAMING ASSHOLE ENGINEERS ARE JUST ASSHOLES FOR RUINING THE FUN OF ALL THE BEAUTIFUL, TOTALLY HEALTHY, AND PERFECT IN EVER SINGLE WAY LIFE STYLE OF THE SO-CALLED "OVERWEIGHT".  WHO CARES IF I CAN'T FIT IN THEIR FAT-SHAMING SEATS, I'D RATHER KILL OFF ALL THE STUPID DISEASE-RIDDEN THIN-PRIVILEGED ASSHOLES JUST SO I CAN HAVE MY WAY. 


I used to know a guy who used to work at an amusement park. I say used to, because he was fired for letting a bitchy obese woman onto a ride when she was clearly physically unable to do so. His boss told him he had endangered the other 20+ individuals just by letting her on, and that any of the individuals on the ride could have sued the park for endangering their safety.


----------



## zeello (Jul 14, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Let's play... Find the Vegan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



> implying pigs had room to move

I found a meat eater!


----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Jul 15, 2014)

In this episode of Battle-Scar Galactose-ica...



Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2014)

Gahars said:


> "What is a top kek?"


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jul 15, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Why are the craziest supporters of women's reproductive rights always the ones that need them least?





Please tell me she was arrested.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 15, 2014)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> Please tell me she was arrested.


 
It seems like she got off with a very stern talking to, so... yeah.

Though considering she did all this brandishing her employer's logo, she might not hold her job for very much longer.

EDIT: As it turns out, travelling is racist.






Yeah! If only the white people and the colored people people of color (almost forgot to check myself before I wrecked myself) could live in their own areas, you know? And, like, never interact. They could just stay totally separate, and they wouldn't even have to share water fountains or bus seats or schools or even restaurants. I think there's a word for that, but I must've forgotten it.

Anyway, I'm sure that'd work out just dandy.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 15, 2014)

Gahars said:


> EDIT: As it turns out, travelling is racist.
> 
> [picture]
> 
> ...



Wonder what would happen if the poster ever learned that there are white people that live in Africa, Asia (Australia surely counts) or even white Arabs.

Anyway that is no fun so a song


----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 15, 2014)

Veho said:


>



You clearly do not get it, at no point in history was empire building ever undertaken by anybody other than the savage* white man. Moreoever the white man is an utterly homogeneous group.

*we are in 2014 so the colonial definition of savage has to change, for upon reflect we (despite you and I having only invaded an average of three countries) were the savages.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jul 15, 2014)

Gahars said:


> It seems like she got off with a very stern talking to, so... yeah.
> 
> Though considering she did all this brandishing her employer's logo, she might not hold her job for very much longer.
> 
> ...


 

I just realized this was in Columbus. I'm disgusted even more.

I alike around 1:55 when the cop shows up she acts like she's a hero for thinking she's arrested.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 15, 2014)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> I just realized this was in Columbus. I'm disgusted even more.
> 
> I alike around 1:55 when the cop shows up she acts like she's a hero for thinking she's arrested.



I must admit I do dislike sitting around coffee shops hearing how people "discovered" a place when in fact people had "discovered" is several hundred years earlier, or longer still if you count indigenous tribes.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 15, 2014)

And now for the opposite end of the spectrum, this image courtesy of Framework on IRC



Spoiler: the goods



https://i.imgur.com/H13LxgA.jpg



What is hamstering in this context? I would look it up but I fear I would have to dban my system to feel like I want to use it again.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 16, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> And now for the opposite end of the spectrum, this image courtesy of Framework on IRC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Jesus Christ, I can hear the neckbeard bristling from across the internet.

That's impressive.



Veho said:


> *snip*


 

You know what, let's be fair. It's very easy to bitch about people travelling when you only travel between the local Starbucks and your parents' basement.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jul 16, 2014)

That guy is so neckbeard it doesn't even touch the end of his chin.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Jul 16, 2014)

For a fun game you can play at home: Try replacing "white" with any other race or ethnicity you can think of and see how that sounds.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 16, 2014)

Gahars said:


> For a fun game you can play at home: Try replacing "white" with any race or ethnicity you can think of and see how that sounds.


 
me: have a brief identity crisis every time i find a Boston Marathon person attractive

This sounds terrible.


----------



## Veho (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 16, 2014)

Veho said:


>



What is wrong with that? I mean there are more than two genders after all.

You are risking being a bigot.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 16, 2014)

At least her ego and sense of self-importance match her waistline.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 16, 2014)

I have come to the conclusion that if I ever hear someone use the word triggered in real life it is probably going to end in a headbutt. It is also going to make going to the upcoming oscilloscope trade show very difficult.


----------



## Veho (Jul 17, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> I have come to the conclusion that if I ever hear someone use the word triggered in real life it is probably going to end in a headbutt.


Are you saying that word would... _trigger_ you?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 17, 2014)

Chrono Triggered


----------



## Gahars (Jul 17, 2014)

Imagine being so insecure you feel shamed by Legos.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 17, 2014)

That's Dumb.jpg


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 17, 2014)

Baby got back.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jul 17, 2014)

Every time I hear the word "cis" I want to punch someone.


----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jul 18, 2014)

How can you be proud of being so fat that your belly looks like running gravy?
There's a time when you have to look at yourself and tell yourself that you're not in a good condition and that you need to cut back.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 18, 2014)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> Every time I hear the word "cis" I want to punch someone.


Never take up organic chemistry, other types of chemistry are a bit iffy as well.



Veho said:


>


Pray away the extra 2000 calories you have eat most days?


----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Pray away the extra 2000 calories you have eat most days?


Let's see... take a height of 5'5'' (165 cm), and 2000 calories over the recommended daily intake of 1750 kcal... would mean the person you envisioned weighs 650 pounds (300kg). 

I guess it's true that faith can move mountains.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 18, 2014)

Is that adjusted for being short and those that sit around all day? 1750 seems a bit low.


----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Is that adjusted for being short and those that sit around all day?


Average female height (156 cm), BMI-based corresponding weight, and sitting around all day, yes, because I won't accuse someone capable of writing the above blog post of excessive physical activity.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 18, 2014)

Veho said:


>


 

My shellies have been shellackled.



Spoiler










 
In reality, it's easier to knock people who've worked hard down and seek validation for your shitty behavior than it is to admit your failings.


----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2014)

Gahars said:


> In reality, it's easier to knock people who've worked hard down and seek validation for your shitty behavior than it is to admit your failings.


Coping mechanisms, sour grapes, cognitive dissonance, etc. etc. Because delusion is easier than exercise.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 18, 2014)

"someone of a different race"

I always defined it as discrimination/prejudice (typically unfounded) because someone is of a given race/ethnicity.


----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 18, 2014)

Veho said:


>



Does that make personal trainers the equivalents of the dentists that push teeth whitener and say heavily imply I need teeth at car crash white and the like in this analogy?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 19, 2014)

The Professional Privilege Checkers Inc. Facebook page seemingly got shut down


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 19, 2014)

You know you're wrong when someone with a pokemon avatar has to correct you.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 19, 2014)

Veho said:


>


Fucking anti-dentites


----------



## Gahars (Jul 19, 2014)

Veho said:


> Coping mechanisms, sour grapes, cognitive dissonance, etc. etc. Because delusion is easier than exercise.


 
Or to put it another way, mental gymnastics are so much easier than the real thing.

EDIT: 





Any penis in any vagina is now oppression. We're through the looking glass, people.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 19, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Any penis in any vagina is now oppression. We're through the looking glass, people.



Normally I would comment on the content but I think I am seeing misplaced rage induced* fat fingers syndrome -- the apostrophe key clearly works but fails to be hit at one point there.

*the more cynical side of me wants to ponder if it is not rage induced but I can't so therefore bad.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 19, 2014)

I've got nothing.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 19, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I've got nothing.



To be fair there are lesbian cows http://www.theregister.co.uk/2004/09/03/lesbian_cows/ and I am sure we have all seen dogs fail to grasp the function of their penises, or indeed they may just enjoy doing non procreation type things with them, as well as act in various ways that may see it fall outside sex normals for their breed/species.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 19, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> To be fair there are lesbian cows http://www.theregister.co.uk/2004/09/03/lesbian_cows/ and I am sure we have all seen dogs fail to grasp the function of their penises, or indeed they may just enjoy doing non procreation type things with them, as well as act in various ways that may see it fall outside sex normals for their breed/species.


 

A) That's sexuality, not gender identity.
B) Let's say we have transdogs (Would male to female be a transbitch?)... I don't think a dog's going to take offense to a potential "misgendering," mostly because dogs don't take offense to anything. They're dogs.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 20, 2014)

Gahars said:


> mostly because dogs don't take offense to anything. They're dogs.



I once farted in a room and it was bad, the dog, which was incredibly lazy otherwise, got up and left. I did get the chance to repeat the experiment too, same results though perhaps not as controlled as it could have been.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 20, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> I once farted in a room and it was bad, the dog, which was incredibly lazy otherwise, got up and left. I did get the chance to repeat the experiment too, same results though perhaps not as controlled as it could have been.


 

I dunno, my dogs' reactions to my farts range from being disinterested to becoming utterly captivated.

We're talking about animals that will eat their own poop if you don't keep a close eye on them. I think it'll take more than a Taco Bell aftermath to really offend their senses.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 20, 2014)

This shit sickens me quite honestly. I'm a transgendered person and I do not have a stick so far up my ass to be "cisphobic" or any of that bullshit. I realize I'm an oddity in society. And sure I'm a bit overweight and could stand to lose a good bit of it but I can still function just fine, and certainly have never been "fatshamed" by anyone. 

Feminism/Gender Equality will never get anywhere so long as we have these extreme misandrists being the false voice of it


----------



## Gahars (Jul 20, 2014)

Tumblr blogger defied the laws of physics, somehow neglected to inform scientists

I don't know if she's just lying for attention or lying to herself, and I'm not sure which is worse.



TyBlood13 said:


> This shit sickens me quite honestly. I'm a transgendered person and I do not have a stick so far up my ass to be "cisphobic" or any of that bullshit. I realize I'm an oddity in society. And sure I'm a bit overweight and could stand to lose a good bit of it but I can still function just fine, and certainly have never been "fatshamed" by anyone.
> 
> Feminism/Gender Equality will never get anywhere so long as we have these extreme misandrists being the false voice of it


 
Transtrenders and Tumblrettes are just about the worst thing to happen to transgendered people since, like, Stonewall. It's like they do everything in their power to ensure that the people they're supposed to represent are not taken seriously.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 20, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Tumblr blogger defied the laws of physics, somehow neglected to inform scientists
> 
> I don't know if she's just lying for attention or lying to herself, and I'm not sure which is worse.



They say you are allowed to season it a bit, possibly also have a "cheat day" and none of that mentions drinking things.

Actual recreation


Artist's rendition





Booze tends to have some calorific content, especially if you consume enough of it every night to make your headmate shut up.




(Tumblerinos are "creative" souls after all).


----------



## Alchemilla (Jul 21, 2014)

I can't lose weight or be cis. I am a large transethnic transspecies transgender human that needs love, too. It doesn't matter that I'm 500lbs, transJapanese, transCockatiel, or transMale. It doesn't matter that I prefer to be referred to with xe/xir/xas pronouns. You must love me for who I am or you are an everlasting testament to the white, thin, cis privileged people. Don't hate me because you're afraid of my confidence or what I am. Actually, just don't hate me period.



Spoiler: What is actually said



Fuck you. I am transjapanese, transcockatiel, transmale, and deathfat. Hating on me for this is discrimination. FUCK YOU AND YOUR CIS WAYS. I AM A PERSON JUST LIKE YOU, AND I DESERVE TO BE TREATED AS SUCH! Don't hate me. That's one of my triggers! Don't talk about weight. That's another of my triggers! Don't talk about being cis. I'm triggered by that! Talk about being happy being fat, transethnic, transspecies, and transgender! Shitlord white cis males are destroying society with their white cis maleness.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jul 21, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Tumblr blogger defied the laws of physics, somehow neglected to inform scientists


Anyone who can seriously use the phrase "vegetarian deli meat" is severely deluded to begin with.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 22, 2014)

TyBlood13 said:


> This shit sickens me quite honestly. I'm a transgendered person and I do not have a stick so far up my ass to be "cisphobic" or any of that bullshit. I realize I'm an oddity in society. And sure I'm a bit overweight and could stand to lose a good bit of it but I can still function just fine, and certainly have never been "fatshamed" by anyone.
> 
> Feminism/Gender Equality will never get anywhere so long as we have these extreme misandrists being the false voice of it


It's a shame that it's these guys who are the most vocal. Then again, as the old saying says, _"the smallest dogs barks the loudest"_.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jul 22, 2014)

These people need to shut the fuck up and stay away from a keyboard.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 22, 2014)

This Is Thin Privilege contributor quotes the Onion in supporting her claims.






The quoted article in question.

Well, I guess I can't blame a fat activist for not recognizing The Onion. After all, onions are vegetables.


----------



## Veho (Jul 22, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Well, I guess I can't blame a fat activist for not recognizing The Onion. After all, onions are vegetables.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 22, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Well, I guess I can't blame a fat activist for not recognizing The Onion. After all, onions are vegetables.



I know this is coming from a country where pizza is considered a vegetable but I am going to order so many of those blooming onions now I know it is healthy for me.

"that you aren't going to the gym to lose weight"

You mean going to the gym to watch.... undulations is not a valid reason?


----------



## Gahars (Jul 22, 2014)

Here's another whopper of a tale. This one's so sad, you'll choke up more than her arteries.






"I'm so comfortable with my body, I cried in my car for half an hour!"

So much of this just makes me scratch my head... Why would you go to a doctor if you weren't going to listen to him anyway? Are you so indoctrinated by your "Health at Every Size" bullshit that you think you know than trained medical professionals? Do you really think standing "4 hours a day" is strenuous? What magical "tests" do you think he was supposed to run? Do you not know how gravity functions? Because all of that fat you carry around doesn't jiggle in a vacuum. It bears down on your joints constantly. Are you so deluded that you think weighing so much weighs nothing?

God damn. My jimmies are rustled, my shellies are shellacked, and my georgies are grinded, all at once.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 22, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Here's another whopper of a tale. This one's so sad, you'll choke up more than her arteries.
> 
> [image]
> 
> ...



But this person was special, it is not going to be something as banal as weight induced knee pain. It has to be something like a viral infection of the knee cartilage combined with a mild case of gout, possibly thanks to a genetic predisposition which was activated when they tried a fad diet.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 22, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> But this person was special, it is not going to be something as banal as weight induced knee pain. It has to be something like a viral infection of the knee cartilage combined with a mild case of gout, possibly thanks to a genetic predisposition which was activated when they tried a fad diet.


 

"I am larger than the average house. Therefore, I must have a condition only found on House."


----------



## Veho (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 22, 2014)

Veho said:


>



I would suggest sugar pills but I am not sure that would be a great idea in this situation.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 22, 2014)

Scrolling through the Tumblies and low and behold I came across something sickening. 




Trigger Warning
Matrix. 
I am triggered by all this fucking blue pill red pill nonsense.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 22, 2014)

Your planet is full of morons.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jul 22, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


>


 

Sadly there's people out there like this, and this doesn't exaggerate it one bit. 

These type of people need to be checked into a mental institution.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Jul 23, 2014)

And now, part 3: Feed and Loafing in Las Vegas






"I am extremely healthy."
"I am too fat to be a personal trainer."

Fat privilege is living in a perpetual state of cognitive dissonance.

Bonus points for white male diss at the end. You stick it to the man, sister!



Pingouin7 said:


> *snip*


 

T-that's 2spooky for this thread.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 23, 2014)

I just realized I forgot the last part


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 23, 2014)

Veho said:


>


What happens when some of the cells decide to have a party, invite a bunch of their mates, do not respond to commands from the host and ultimately wreck the joint?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Jul 24, 2014)

Susan B. Anthony? More like Susan B. Hatin!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 24, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


>


Is that like that saying "I totally have a six pack under this layer of fat"?


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 24, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Is that like that saying "I totally have a six pack under this layer of fat"?


I don't think so, but she's at least half right. The desirable parts of the woman are mostly fat.

then again, I prefer "full sized" women


----------



## Veho (Jul 24, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Is that like that saying "I totally have a six pack under this layer of fat"?


More like it begs the reply "if you can love me for the dick in my pants, why can't you love me for the dick growing out of my forehead?". 

I thought girls liked unicorns


----------



## Gahars (Jul 25, 2014)

I really wish the homeless would check their privilege. They're just so inconsiderate.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 25, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I really wish the homeless would check their privilege. They're just so inconsiderate.



To be fair I have seen several homeless people with blackface.


----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> To be fair I have seen several homeless people with blackface.


Check your soap privilege  ;O;


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 25, 2014)

Veho said:


> Check your soap privilege  ;O;


What if soap was one of my triggers?


----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2014)

You win this round


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 25, 2014)

It is OK, I recently got over it with the help of soap that smells like a chocolate orange.


----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 25, 2014)

Bloody hell, fat fingers syndrome extends to handwriting now?


----------



## pokefloote (Jul 26, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Bloody hell, fat fingers syndrome extends to handwriting now?


 
Looks like typical "american" female handwriting, to me. :/


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 26, 2014)

pokefloote said:


> Looks like typical "american" female handwriting, to me. :/



She managed to hit the a key when she wanted the e key, that might even rate as SFFS (seriously fat fingers syndrome).


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 26, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> She managed to hit the a key when she wanted the e key, that might even rate as SFFS (seriously fat fingers syndrome).


What are you even talking about?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 26, 2014)

TyBlood13 said:


> What are you even talking about?





			
				the picture said:
			
		

> If a size "2" is beautiful
> 
> *Than* my size 22 must be glorious


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 26, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


>


 
Damn, I'm on autopilot, ignore me


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jul 26, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> the picture said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fat fingers syndrome means you press keys around the one you meant _in addition to_ the one you were aiming for, because your fingers are wider than the keys on the keyboard. Confusing then/than is simple illiteracy. 


And now...


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 26, 2014)

What was the friendly reminder concerning? I seldom see friendly reminders be worth two exclamation points.
As for self diagnosis being as good as professional diagnosis... well it might even be better as those allowed to give professional diagnosis are not allowed to give self diagnosis by virtue of it being too hard to do effectively.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Jul 26, 2014)

They're going all out.

EDIT:


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 27, 2014)

Unofficial thread theme song?


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## CompassNorth (Jul 27, 2014)

Gahars said:


>



Jeez, how many last names are you allowed to have?


----------



## lufere7 (Jul 27, 2014)

CompassNorth said:


> Jeez, how many last names are you allowed to have?


And Espanoza is misspelled.
She fails at being translatina ;O;


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2014)

EQUALITY, BITCHES! 

 


Of course not really, because the guy gets mobbed and thrown out but hey, we're getting there.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 27, 2014)

CompassNorth said:


> how many last names are you allowed to have?


 
Sometimes it's not about the number of surnames, but the quality of one's middle name, or even the length of a surname itself.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 27, 2014)

Today on "Things That Totally Happened Theater", I present... 

Tumble out on the Promenade: Hado-cannot Deny


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2014)

Of all the things that didn't happen, this one didn't happen the most.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 27, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Today on "Things That Totally Happened Theater", I present...
> 
> Tumble out on the Promenade: Hado-cannot Deny


So THAT'S what Blaze has been up to. I bet that guy died 3 times too.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 27, 2014)

I am not sure if that is delusion or fan fiction of a sort. I really hope it is the former.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 27, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> So THAT'S what Blaze has been up to. I bet that guy died 3 times too.


 
I literally died laughing just now.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 27, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I literally died laughing just now.


 

3 times?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 27, 2014)

Gahars said:


> 3 times?


 
6 times. And I was stabbed like 9954 times.


----------



## zeello (Jul 28, 2014)

Who is Blaze?


----------



## Veho (Jul 28, 2014)

zeello said:


> Who is Blaze?


He is a Temper that died for our sins  ;O;


----------



## CheeseCake (Jul 28, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> 6 times. And I was stabbed like 9954 times.


 
By who? Carl(the Llama)?


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## CheeseCake (Jul 29, 2014)

TyBlood13 said:


>







Guess it's true. Lol


----------



## DrOctapu (Jul 29, 2014)

TyBlood13 said:


>


 
I choose to believe this is satire because otherwise I'd have to kill myself.


----------



## zeello (Jul 29, 2014)

People on youtube actually respond like that when you explain why they shouldn't eat meat. Because apparently animals = plants.

Reminds me of that one Tiny Toons ep from when I was little.






oh god
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...d-summer-LINDA-KELSEY-takes-no-prisoners.html



> And what struck me even more forcefully about these lumpen individuals (there were dozens more, equally large, in the queue behind me) was how obviously unconcerned they were about it.


The nerve!! Someone must remind them that they are fat. Looks like I, citizen of the year, will have step in.



> It occurred to me that if these girls hated their bodies and were racked with self-loathing, as we're so often told that the majority of young women do and are, they were doing a grand job of projecting exactly the opposite impression.


I know right. Being fat is one thing, but being happy is something I cannot tolerate.



> We live in a society in which it has become OK to shame people for being skinny, but to come out and say 'You’re fat. Not healthy, not a good look' would be tantamount to a crime.


skinny people are being ridiculed left and right. I'm afraid to leave the house since I'm worried ppl will think I'm not fat


----------



## CheeseCake (Jul 29, 2014)

zeello said:


> oh god
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...d-summer-LINDA-KELSEY-takes-no-prisoners.html
> 
> 
> ...


 

I have no idea what I just read. I'm going to lay down for a few minutes


Editt: Read the comments. Wow, this became such a shitstorm/firestorm.


----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2014)

zeello said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...d-summer-LINDA-KELSEY-takes-no-prisoners.html


Ah, clickbait. Step 1: publish a polarizing (i.e. trolling) article; step 2: have shitstorm in comments and people linking to you from all over, step 3: ad revenue.


----------



## zeello (Jul 29, 2014)

bah, I didn't even check the comments. If I saw that everyone else already hated the article then maybe I wouldn't have felt the need to point out its wrongness.

p.s. she pretty much admits that obesity is more a result of causality rather than choice (with her "harder to slide out of it after you grow older" statement) but then ends the article by promoting fat shaming. People like her are probably doing more to increase obesity than to decrease it.


----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 29, 2014)

The daily mail is the UK equivalent of fox news, at points it is also called the daily heil, the daily wail and the daily fail.

However they do print on reasonable quality paper which saved my from getting a cold arse when I had to sit around a train station once.



TyBlood13 said:


>



Time to bust out the dirtbike videos.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 29, 2014)

So, a woman posts this on Tumblr:





Tumblrettes freak out at the prospect of someone not buying into a perpetual victim complex, eventually leading us to this gem:





*Tumblr: Always believe rape claims... unless the person disagrees with you, in which case you can just insult their appearance and call them ugly*


----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2014)

*Just look at her eyebrows, she was totally asking for it  ;O; *


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jul 29, 2014)

Euthanize these people please.


----------



## pokefloote (Jul 29, 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/jul/29/criminalising-pregnant-women-dystopia-freedom

;o;


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 29, 2014)

>Defends rape victims. 
>Insults actual rape victim.

Classiness at its finest.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 30, 2014)

OOOOOOH. WHERE ARE YOU AT? WHERE ARE YOU AT? OLIVER CROMBO-COMBO! CROMBO-COMBO!

TL;DW:
>Girl calls professor a racist, interrupts him while he speaks
>Professor snaps back in the most British way possible
>Spaghetti everywhere


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 30, 2014)

Well that was too depressing.

Probably a repeat of a video I have linked before but it is amusing and partially relevant, probably should have found a better quality one but I spent the evening watching "[insert religion], cult or not?" videos*. 


*good stuff but nothing really on topic here. Thankfully being a 4chan/tumblr/ytmnd apostate is probably not as bad as being born and raised with such things and later leaving them.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 30, 2014)

TyBlood13 said:


>


So I got curious an decided to take another peek at this tumblr user, and is wear to fck I think they're Xuphor. 
They just changed their description and are repenting their actions saying they were just pretending and they're sorry and I'm just like :|


----------



## Gahars (Jul 31, 2014)

HLN, breaking the news by doing all it can to break the concept of news.


----------



## zeello (Jul 31, 2014)

pokefloote said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/jul/29/criminalising-pregnant-women-dystopia-freedom
> 
> ;o;


If you like to drink so much then is it really a good idea to have kids?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 31, 2014)

Upon considerable internal reflection I decided there might be something to this kangarooskin business.
In all things I decided I must try it before I diss it and as such I busted out the wallet and got an expensive suit http://www.fc-moto.de/epages/fcm.sf...ainsus&Locale=en_US&siteid=87979&Currency=USD .


----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> I busted out the wallet


And not a kangaroo-skin money sack? 




100% scrotum.

Trigger warning: rampant idiocy. 























Warning: this video may contain movement.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 31, 2014)

Veho said:


> Warning: this video may contain movement.


Lies, the majority of video types out there only play a very fast slideshow which creates the illusion of movement. Edit
That said trigger warning: illusions.

What was the context of the first picture?


----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> What was the context of the first picture?


http://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/british-mom-jailed-sex-8-year-old-article-1.1726526 

The original Tumblr thread is gone because the blog got removed, but here's a le reddit thread about the Tumblr thread about the article: 

https://pay.reddit.com/r/TumblrInAc...year_old_can_consent_to_sex_because_hes_male/


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 31, 2014)

Veho said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/british-mom-jailed-sex-8-year-old-article-1.1726526
> 
> The original Tumblr thread is gone because the blog got removed, but here's a le reddit thread about the Tumblr thread about the article:
> 
> https://pay.reddit.com/r/TumblrInAc...year_old_can_consent_to_sex_because_hes_male/


I bet that if this was a man, he'd get 10-15 years behind bars... where the friendly inmates would make his stay quite unpleasant _(mostly for his anus)_. Dat sexism, man - it's everywhere.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 31, 2014)

I used to follow tumble user pansages for the lulz. "IT" (I say this because they identified as a FAE, which is some kind of male female Fucking thing) was a SUPER social justice supporter that always argued that all Cishets should be purged from the earth because the OPRESS people f far persuasion. 
After that April fools thing, it disappeared, made a new blog without telling anyone, then attacked a male feminist saying he didn't get a day in anything because he had a dick, got bullied again, left, and has yet another URL that I haven't managed to find again. 
Stay classy tumblr.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2014)

Technically they killed him for disobeying the local government and inciting a revolution


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 31, 2014)

Veho said:


> Technically they killed him for disobeying the local government and inciting a revolution


That, and a couple other offences. Nothing major, just calling himself the son of God and the long-awaited messiah _(aka "blasphemy")_.


----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> That, and a couple other offences. Nothing major, just calling himself the son of God and the long-awaited messiah.


He was tried for that in front of the Sanhedrin, and when they couldn't reach a consensus they handed him over to the Romans under charges of sedition against the Roman Empire and inciting a revolt, for which he was sentenced to death. Calling himself the son of God, not an issue. Calling himself the king of all Jews, major no-no.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 31, 2014)

Veho said:


> He was tried for that in front of the Sanhedrin, and when they couldn't reach a consensus they handed him over to the Romans under charges of sedition against the Roman Empire and inciting a revolt, for which he was sentenced to death. Calling himself the son of God, not an issue. Calling himself the king of all Jews, major no-no.


To be fair, the sentence went along the lines of _"do whatever you want with him, lads - I don't want anything to do with your Jewish squabbles, I'm not touching this case with a 10-foot pole with a rag on the poking end"_, so saying that he was _"sentenced"_ to death by a Roman judge is kind of a stretch here - Pilate just let the crowd do the judging for him. The end result was the same though.


----------



## Pleng (Aug 1, 2014)

Gahars said:


> EDIT:


 


Anal FTW




On an unrelated note... usually I see a term I don't recognize on GBA temp, ignore it for a few passes, then finally let curiosity get the better with me and google the term. However in this thread and all the related shenanigans, I'm sure that "cis" doesn't refer to the Commonwealth of Independent States, Council of International Schools, or even the Center for Internet Security.

So would somebody kindly enlighten me to what it's supposed to be all about?


----------



## Gahars (Aug 1, 2014)

Pleng said:


> On an unrelated note... usually I see a term I don't recognize on GBA temp, ignore it for a few passes, then finally let curiosity get the better with me and google the term. However in this thread and all the related shenanigans, I'm sure that "cis" doesn't refer to the Commonwealth of Independent States, Council of International Schools, or even the Center for Internet Security.
> 
> So would somebody kindly enlighten me to what it's supposed to be all about?


 

The Confederacy of Independent Systems, duh.






In all seriousness... basically, cis is the opposite of trans. "Cissexual" individuals are people who feel as if they born to the right gender/sex, aka 99% of the population. Naturally, this makes us privileged monsters.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Aug 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


>


 

HI I AM FEMINIST
I'M GOING TO TAKE A SMALL PIECE OF HISTORY OR SOMETHING AND USE THAT AS AN ARGRUEMENT WITHOUT FUCKING LOOKING AT THE WHOLE STORY BECAUSE I'M A _*FUCKING RETARD*_


----------



## CheeseCake (Aug 1, 2014)

Veho said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/british-mom-jailed-sex-8-year-old-article-1.1726526
> 
> The original Tumblr thread is gone because the blog got removed, but here's a le reddit thread about the Tumblr thread about the article:
> 
> https://pay.reddit.com/r/TumblrInAc...year_old_can_consent_to_sex_because_hes_male/


 

Honestly, this is pretty messed up. She only got a few years for 50 counts of rape with a 8-year-old boy at that. He's scarred for life and this women doesn't even look remotely guilty. She thought, oh this was somehow wrong, after 50 times? I can rob banks 50 times and feel guilty or murder 50 people and suddenly feel guilty. Outcome: Prison for a very long time. There were a few other cases that had drastically different outcomes.

http://www.wtvynews4.com/home/headlines/1350566.html
Sentenced for life on one count of attempted rape with a 6-year girl. The jury of 8 women and 4 men overcharged him with first-degree rape. He should have gotten possibly 2-8 years and intensive therapy.

"A Mississippi teen is behind bars after being found guilty of raping a six-year-old Ashford girl.
Judge Lawson Little handed down a sentence of 99 years."

"Derring's attorney, William White, admits his client is guilty, but of a lesser charge, attempted rape."

"The jury of eight women and four men reached their verdict in about 45 minutes."


----------



## Pleng (Aug 1, 2014)

Gahars said:


> In all seriousness... basically, cis is the opposite of trans. "Cissexual" individuals are people who feel as if they born to the right gender/sex, aka 99% of the population. Naturally, this makes us privileged monsters.


 
Ahh

Normal people. We finally have our own classification. Awesome


----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2014)

Pleng said:


> Ahh
> 
> Normal people. We finally have our own classification. Awesome


Are you saying trans people aren't normal? OMG CHECK YOUR PRIVILEGE CISHET SCUM  ;O;


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 1, 2014)

CheeseCake said:


> Honestly, this is pretty messed up. She only got a few years for 50 counts of rape with a 8-year-old boy at that. He's scarred for life and this women doesn't even look remotely guilty. She thought, oh this was somehow wrong, after 50 times? I can rob banks 50 times and feel guilty or murder 50 people and suddenly feel guilty. Outcome: Prison for a very long time. There were a few other cases that had drastically different outcomes.
> 
> http://www.wtvynews4.com/home/headlines/1350566.html
> Sentenced for life on one count of attempted rape with a 6-year girl. The jury of 8 women and 4 men overcharged him with first-degree rape. He should have gotten possibly 2-8 years and intensive therapy.
> ...


She didn't get a few years, she got 12 months.


----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2014)

It is quite possible that people don't hate you because of some generalized prejudice, but because you yourself are an insufferable asshole.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 1, 2014)

Veho said:


> It is quite possible that people don't hate you because of some generalized prejudice, but because you yourself are an insufferable asshole.


 

As with many things in life, there is a relevant Key & Peele.


----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 1, 2014)

Spoiler: Well that took a dark turn... (no pun intended)









I heard of black humour, but that's a bit much.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 1, 2014)

It seems tumblr was in the running to be internet king of morons providing us content for this topic, however one of the previous reigning champions, Youtube, is still putting up a valiant effort.




 

It does get even better in the comments.

On a related note I finally bothered to disable youtube comments on my laptop (I never intended it to be an internet machine, then I got a stick of ram to put in it which made it worthwhile).


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm Anakin. You should respect that. Cis scumbag.


----------



## CheeseCake (Aug 2, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> She didn't get a few years, she got 12 months.


 

*ಠ_ಠ------------------>>>* (ﺧ益ﺨ) 
I am very rustled right now.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Aug 2, 2014)

CheeseCake said:


> *ಠ_ಠ------------------>>>*(ﺧ益ﺨ)
> I am very rustled right now.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 2, 2014)

How this is racist is beyon-ce me.


----------



## Veho (Aug 2, 2014)

Gahars said:


> How this is racist is beyon-ce me.


"drankin" 
"do be drankin" 
I guess the racism is in the charicaturization of ebonics to the point of minstrelsy.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 2, 2014)

Veho said:


> "drankin"
> "do be drankin"
> I guess the racism is in the charicaturization of ebonics to the point of minstrelsy.


 

Except that's taken from a Beyonce song.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 2, 2014)

Veho said:


> "drankin"
> "do be drankin"
> I guess the racism is in the charicaturization of ebonics to the point of minstrelsy.



Fuck you Veho, you just do not appreciate what it is like to feel an affinity for drains.


----------



## Veho (Aug 2, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Except that's taken from a Beyonce song.


That doesn't sound like "drankin". I allow the possibility of the song containing the grammatical clusterfuck of "do [she] be drankin" because I admit I gave up on listening halfway through.


----------



## FailName (Aug 2, 2014)

Maybe "latte" was interpreted as referring to multiracial people? 

I swear I remember a mixed black and white person referring to themselves as some sort of drink this one time, but all I can find of that on the internet is this lone urban dictionary definition, but that refers to cappuccinos rather than lattes.


----------



## Veho (Aug 2, 2014)

Suggesting everyone should be considered equal and try to get along IS FUCKING HORRIBLE WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS TROLLING TRASH DID A RETARDED FIVE YEAR OLD WRITE THIS?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 2, 2014)

I dare say there are some groups someone that being a member of would cause me to approach them differently. None of those you are typically born into though.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you, based Jontron.


----------



## Veho (Aug 4, 2014)

Because it's impossible to simultaneously dislike the use of the word 'retard' and be concerned about more important global issues. And obviously writing a 100 character tweet takes a year of typing, leaving the person entirely unable to do anything else. Clearly spending the time to type that tweet means you're _obsessed_ about the subject and that subject alone. 

Stop raping JonTron, you obsessed bastards


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 4, 2014)

Veho said:


> Because it's impossible to simultaneously dislike the use of the word 'retard' and be concerned about more important global issues. And obviously writing a 100 character tweet takes a year of typing, leaving the person entirely unable to do anything else. Clearly spending the time to type that tweet means you're _obsessed_ about the subject and that subject alone.
> 
> Stop raping JonTron, you obsessed bastards


He was criticizing a service, not a person - he insulted no one. A bunch of Twitterites getting offended over criticizing a service because the word used is associated with mental retardation is like a bunch of coprophiliacs getting offended when someone calls a service _"shit"_ wheras their experiences were anything but _"crap"_.


----------



## Veho (Aug 4, 2014)

Foxi, you are obsessed     Why don't you try focusing your obsessed energies at something that dearly needs it, like the fact that today the Israeli air force struck a school with a missile killing 10 people, most of which were children. I suppose you're all ok with that, as long as the missile didn't get offended at the word "retarded", right?   


Oh wait, that paragraph is a bullshit non-argument. 









Seems like a perfectly reasonable, level-headed reply. 

Oh wait, it's him throwing a pissy fit. 


I'm sorry, I just can't take his side here.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 4, 2014)

Veho said:


> _*Snip!*_


Don't like the content? Stop watching. This is not creative criticism, this is _"I don't like your choice of words and I feel offended over inconsequential bullshit"_.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Aug 4, 2014)

Have to agree with Foxi, Veho.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 4, 2014)

This JonTron guy sounds like a thalid spacker.


----------



## Veho (Aug 4, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Don't like the content? Stop watching.


Good point. As was the one you made before. But JonTron didn't make either of them. He had a pissy fit, and went on a pointless rant filled with non-arguments. Nothing he said can be called "clever" or "effective", it's just butthurt lashing out.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 4, 2014)

Veho said:


> Good point. As was the one you made before. But JonTron didn't make either of them. He had a pissy fit, and went on a pointless rant filled with non-arguments. Nothing he said can be called "clever" or "effective", it's just butthurt lashing out.


I try to see the good side of people whenever I can and I have a weird feeling that such a reaction was caused not just by this one tweet, but probably an avalanche of e-mails and this one message was the one that tipped the scales. Keep in mind that Jontron is in the uncomfortable position of suddenly becoming a celebrity and a lot of people have a hard time dealing with that. I'm sure he didn't mean to sound like a pseudo-intellectual - what he was saying was that there's worse things to worry about than one _"offensive"_ word that has long since entered the everyday vocabulary of profanities.

*EDIT:* Back on topic, ladies and gentlemen!






Gabriel, you monster!


----------



## Gahars (Aug 5, 2014)

Related:




Veho said:


> Because it's impossible to simultaneously dislike the use of the word 'retard' and be concerned about more important global issues. And obviously writing a 100 character tweet takes a year of typing, leaving the person entirely unable to do anything else. Clearly spending the time to type that tweet means you're _obsessed_ about the subject and that subject alone.


 
If you spend even a moment being upset by the word, you're already wasting time.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Aug 5, 2014)

More projection than the local AMC.



Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I try to see the good side of people whenever I can and I have a weird feeling that such a reaction was caused not just by this one tweet, but probably an avalanche of e-mails and this one message was the one that tipped the scales. Keep in mind that Jontron is in the uncomfortable position of suddenly becoming a celebrity and a lot of people have a hard time dealing with that.


It's just that usually when a person has a meltdown after being accosted by internet trolls, we laugh at the person. 



Foxi4 said:


> I'm sure he didn't mean to sound like a pseudo-intellectual


And he didn't sound like one. No worries there. 



Foxi4 said:


> Back on topic, ladies and gentlemen!
> 
> Gabriel, you monster!


Reminds me of the time Joss Whedon aroused the rage of Tumblr by implying women don't have a penis.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Aug 5, 2014)

Veho said:


> Good point. As was the one you made before. But JonTron didn't make either of them. He had a pissy fit, and went on a pointless rant filled with non-arguments. Nothing he said can be called "clever" or "effective", it's just butthurt lashing out.


 

Butthurt was whining that someone on twitter said something was retarded.



And about Penny Arcade, saw it, went to PAX, still going next year. Who cares?


----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Aug 5, 2014)

Veho said:


>


 
Both sides are guilty honestly.


----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2014)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> Both sides are guilty honestly.


So if one side is guilty of fat-shaming, what is the other side "guilty" of, being fat? Are you saying being fat is bad? OMG fat shaming I am so triggered right now  ;O;


----------



## Gahars (Aug 5, 2014)

Projectin' 2: Neurotic Boogaloo


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Aug 5, 2014)

Veho said:


> So if one side is guilty of fat-shaming, what is the other side "guilty" of, being fat? Are you saying being fat is bad? OMG fat shaming I am so triggered right now ;O;


 

Fat Shamers: Putting people down just because of the sake of their weight is mean. It's another story to go up to someone and say, Hey, you're pretty overweight, I'm concerned about your health.

Fat people: Going around and saying you're beautiful when it looks like your skin is melting and pouring out of your body is delusional. Just because you're not dead when this happens doesn't mean your body is built or meant to be in this condition. Going around and talking shit about skinny people is also hypocritical. 
There is a time when you have to look at yourself and think, I'm way past my limit, this is very unhealthy, I should consider changing my diet and exercise. 

Each side is guilty.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 5, 2014)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> Fat Shamers: Putting people down just because of the sake of their weight is mean.
> 
> Fat people: Going around and saying you're beautiful when it looks like your skin is melting and pouring out of your body is delusional.



Because you have a different level of melanin in your skin does not really change much of anything outside of certain medical conditions/treatments.
Because you are biologically male or biologically female says a few things in general, however most differences are such that you probably will not want to defer to statistics for this and actually speak to the person.
Because you have a preference for a type of genitalia to fondle does not change much of anything. 
Because you are a fat fucker then you probably will not be able to do things quite as physically demanding, incidence rates of medical conditions rise somewhat and various other things on a statistically useful basis.

As for being fat and attractive... that probably depends what century you are in. As a rule of thumb the attractive state is not that of the common person -- tans became healthy/attractive when the plebs started working in factories and not fields. Now fashion and logic have basically never aligned, and the logic of centuries past is also of very dubious merit, but it is possibly worth pondering none the less.


----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2014)

SomeoneNotFromTheNSA said:
			
		

> The only question is would you be considered genderfluid.


 




And on a completely different note: the world is coming to an end.


----------



## pokefloote (Aug 5, 2014)

They would probably cry about how 4chan is trying to separate them from the rest of the site, pushing them all into a little corner of it. Even if that isn't true.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 5, 2014)

Veho said:


> And on a completely different note: the world is coming to an end.


 

Where have you been, man? /lgbt/'s been around for a while now.

It's pretty alright, actually, though it seems kind of redundant to have a "gay" board when we've still got /fit/.


----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Where have you been, man?


Not on 4chan, evidently. 



Gahars said:


> it seems kind of redundant to have a "gay" board when we've still got /fit/.


Doesn't "no homo" mean anything any more?


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 5, 2014)

I was half-expecting that this was another ruse along the lines of the furry board that existed solely to permaban its users shortly after it was opened, but you've all dashed my dreams now.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 5, 2014)

Veho said:


> Doesn't "no homo" mean anything any more?


 

Of course. It means I'm just mirin'.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 6, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I was half-expecting that this was another ruse along the lines of the furry board that existed solely to permaban its users shortly after it was opened, but you've all dashed my dreams now.
> 
> View attachment 9413



The irony though, judging by the filename that pic came from tumblr


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 6, 2014)

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/dashcon-2015


----------



## Gahars (Aug 6, 2014)

A Ball pit _and_ a bouncy house? Damn, they're pulling out all the stops!


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 6, 2014)

Gahars said:


> A Ball pit _and_ a bouncy house? Damn, they're pulling out all the stops!


Pretty sure the campaign has nothing to do with the real Dashcon - their website is... a bit worse. 

http://www.dashcon.org/


----------



## Gahars (Aug 6, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Pretty sure the campaign has nothing to do with the real Dashcon - their website is... a bit worse.
> 
> http://www.dashcon.org/


 

The Indiegogo's undoubtedly a joke (hence the $17,000 figure and the ball pit/bouncy house reference). To be fair, the real Dashcon was also a joke, but more in a cosmic sense.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Aug 6, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


> The irony though, judging by the filename that pic came from tumblr


It's almost as if Tumblr were comprised of more than one person.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 6, 2014)

TyBlood13 said:


> _"[W]omen are the most affected by climate change!"_


I call shenanigans on this and any man in a more or less stable relationship with a woman will agree with me on this.

Women have _absolutely no concept of temperature whatsoever_ - they complain that it's cold, steal your covers, immediately complain that it's too hot, throw the covers off or put them between their legs _(where, for all intents and purposes, you feel that you should be)_ and _refuse_ to give them back to you when you're cold because they obviously need them - they're programmed to do this, awake or asleep. If you think your woman doesn't do this it means you're just fast asleep when she does it or you're a valiant fighter for your douvet rights.

Women simply _don't know_ when they're hot or cold - I have a sneaking suspicion that they just _pretend_ on the basis of what they were told about temperature in school. So-called _"waves of heat"_ or _"waves of cold"_ during menopause reinforce that belief in me.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 6, 2014)

Veho said:


> It's almost as if Tumblr were comprised of more than one person.





Spoiler


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 6, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I call shenanigans on this and any man in a more or less stable relationship with a woman will agree with me on this.
> 
> Women have _absolutely no concept of temperature whatsoever_ - they complain that it's cold, steal your covers, immediately complain that it's too hot, throw the covers off or put them between their legs _(where, for all intents and purposes, you feel that you should be)_ and _refuse_ to give them back to you when you're cold because they obviously need them - they're programmed to do this, awake or asleep. If you think your woman doesn't do this it means you're just fast asleep when she does it or you're a valiant fighter for your douvet rights.
> 
> Women simply _don't know_ when they're hot or cold - I have a sneaking suspicion that they just _pretend_ on the basis of what they were told about temperature in school. So-called _"waves of heat"_ or _"waves of cold"_ during menopause reinforce that belief in me.



Normally I would have pondered women being comprised of troughs and valleys, low areas and the impact of changing weather systems, possibly by way of wardrobe planning, however I think we have a clear case of technical incompetence here. Similarly I have found it unwise to suggest a woman might be cold between her legs, not least of all because it usually ends up with the equivalent place on me being described with words like searing.

Back on the technical incompetence there is such a thing as a split duvet. Or perhaps the slightly lower tech solution of have a blanket on hot standby.

What is worse is the related topic of some women seeming to radiate heat at somewhere between "I am lava girl" and "I am fusion girl" and wanting to snuggle up. For some reason the effects seem to drop off at an exponential rate and a gap of about 200mm is more than suitable to handle this. This then leads the delayed shuffle routine. For the average bed this means you run out of space at about 5am and have two choices.
i) it is 5am so bear it as you will be up in a couple of hours.
ii) wake up.
We have now just been granted patent approval on a third though.
iii) Inspired by rotating numbers in programming the solution is get out of the bed and move to the other side.
The hardest part is not cackling maniacally when you hear "shuffle shufle *lump*" some 30 minutes later. This did mean having to cut down on the pre bed roadrunner cartoons though.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 6, 2014)

Pfft, look at this aug-privileged cismale scum.



Spoiler


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 6, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/dashcon-2015


 
http://dashcon.tumblr.com/post/93960007876/kiyodono-i-cant-t-believ-theyre-making-a


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 6, 2014)

TyBlood13 said:


> http://dashcon.tumblr.com/post/93960007876/kiyodono-i-cant-t-believ-theyre-making-a


 


Foxi4 said:


> Pretty sure the campaign has nothing to do with the real Dashcon - their website is... a bit worse.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 6, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


>


 
That wasn't what I meant. I was just showing how Tumblr is freaking the fuck out over a god damn joke


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 6, 2014)

TyBlood13 said:


> That wasn't what I meant. I was just showing how Tumblr is freaking the fuck out over a god damn joke


Ooooh...! I'm sorry, I didn't realize. I guess I'm just mentally expecting tumblr to freak out over absolutely everything.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Aug 6, 2014)

"No gay propaganda beyond this line"? Censorship


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 6, 2014)

Veho said:


> "No gay propaganda beyond this line"? Censorship



But a line is a 1 dimensional object and we live in a 3 dimensional world. Therefore they can claim censorship but have it be utterly ineffective, this would then make them the equivalent of technically correct and I am sure we would both agree that is the best kind of correct.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 7, 2014)

>"You look too white to take part in your own culture."
>Holding whiteness as a standard of beauty
>"Culture has scarcity, and you celebrating your culture means other people can't."
>Paper bag testing in 2014






What the fuck, man.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 7, 2014)

I think I got with that what others tell me they get when they try to read some of my longer/denser screeds.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 7, 2014)

Can't I just be a girl in peace without someone being a bitch other than me?


----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## zeello (Aug 7, 2014)

gosh. the photographer had to have been a total jerk to those girls :x


----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2014)

zeello said:


> gosh. the photographer had to have been a total jerk to those girls :x


It was probably a man.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 7, 2014)

Veho said:


> It was probably a man.


Surely that would mean a man is good at something.


----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Surely that would mean a man is good at something.


Good at making wom_y_n cry?


----------



## zeello (Aug 7, 2014)

Veho said:


> It was probably a man.


well of course it was as man. women are not good with technology


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 7, 2014)

The irony of Catboy posting In This thread is killing me.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 7, 2014)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Can't I just be a girl in peace without someone being a bitch other than me?


As long as you're not being a cunt about it, you can even be a hamster for all the world cares.


----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2014)

"Hampster"


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 7, 2014)

Veho said:


> "Hampster"


Well-spotted. In my defense, I should be in bed already.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 7, 2014)

Veho said:


> "Hampster"


 
It's when you combine a furry and a hipster. A dangerous combination


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> As long as you're not being a cunt about it, you can even be a hamster for all the world cares.


 
Can I at least be a bitch?


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 8, 2014)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Can I at least be a bitch?


We are so not on the same wavelength here...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 8, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> The irony of Catboy posting In This thread is killing me.


 

That's "Crystal" to you, m8.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> We are so not on the same wavelength here...





 




chavosaur said:


> The irony of Catboy posting In This thread is killing me.


 
Actually I am Crystal now, Catboy hasn't been a thing for over a year now


----------



## Gahars (Aug 8, 2014)

Priorities.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 8, 2014)

August belongs to Princess Peach






Nintendo's oppressive patriarchy continues.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Aug 9, 2014)

Spoiler:  Halloween: Season of the Bitch(ing)










 


Hyro-Sama said:


> August belongs to Princess Peach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Don't worry, guys. She'll get her time to shine when the shareholders imPeach Iwata.

Waka waka.


----------



## CheeseCake (Aug 9, 2014)

Where do you people(Not men or women. I'm not trying to be oppressive racist either)  get this stuff?

Do you just find it floating around or is there a place for all this stuff (like Google Images)? Search Terms?


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 9, 2014)

CheeseCake said:


> Search Terms?


tumblr feminism sjw funny?


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 9, 2014)

Every strong womyn wants a man to ask for sex in this manner:

Ay bby yo wan sum fuk?


----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## CheeseCake (Aug 9, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> tumblr feminism sjw funny?


 
Based on your "recommendation", I have found these. I'm too lazy to go through 40 pages to avoid second postings. I'm avoiding whatever I have remembered from the last 8 pages though.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 9, 2014)

CheeseCake said:


> *MovieBlob*


 

Never forget.

There was also a great twitter thread (that I seemed to have lost the screencap for) where he complained about the comedy in the Plinkett reviews and how he reedited the videos to cut those sections out. Someone informed him that people had reedited his Game Overthinker videos to remove the sketches. MovieBob immediately got assblasted and angry about the whole thing, failing to see the irony.

It's like God spilled and made a mess of a person.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Aug 9, 2014)

He made that?


----------



## Gahars (Aug 9, 2014)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> He made that?


 

Though P4rgaming is a satirical website, the article didn't make a single thing up. That book, and all the stuff it talks about? 100% real.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 10, 2014)

Someone finally cracked the Gay Agenda (not be confused with gay agenders, of course):


----------



## Veho (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Aug 11, 2014)

Spoiler: Literally cancerous






















 
Props to our fellow oppressor in arms Plebcomics.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## CheeseCake (Aug 12, 2014)

What does privilege mean?
Your privilege is your social status so to speak, it is a special right, advantage or immunity granted to a person / certain groups of people. This website takes many factors into account, and then scores you on them (your score being your privilege).

Definition of Check Your Privilege
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Check your privilege

When should I check it?
You can check you privilege whenever you want, once a week, month, year; some people check it daily!

http://privilegechecker.neocities.org/
I got a -10. I'm not privileged.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 12, 2014)

Fuck, I'm mad.

EDIT: "It Keeps Happening" Edition


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Fuck, I'm mad.


This irritates me to no end when people fucking do this. I've heard people say the same damn thing when 9/11 comes around saying "why do we even bother remembering today? People die every day, they don't get a day. They aren't remembered." 
When a famous person does it's always "I mean that's sad but other people are dying every day why aren't they remembered?" 

I don't even know where to begin with what people that spread this crap around should bugger themselves with


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 12, 2014)

Gahars said:


> _*Snip!*_


To be fair, that weirdsoup fellow was actually quoting something and from what I'm reading he/she/it commented upon it saying _"wow...WOW"_ - I think he's one of the good guys, fellas!


----------



## Gahars (Aug 15, 2014)

Kink Warning: Sadomasochism


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Aug 15, 2014)

I apologize. I apologize for people being so dumb that you want to rip your brain out and throw it against a wall because you can't comprehend how stupid people could be.
I apologize.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 15, 2014)

tumblr users will never be able to enjoy Magic: The Gathering because of all the triggers


----------



## Woosh (Aug 16, 2014)

Don't know if this was posted or not, but hey, all for them womyn.


Spoiler


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 16, 2014)

Courtesy of smea.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 16, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> *snip*
> 
> Courtesy of smea.


 

But that's an intentionally funny post.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 16, 2014)

Such things are occasionally necessary.

However to help us get back on topic, even if it is more suited for the sheeple topic
http://scienceblogs.com/insolence/2...njections-antivaccine-deja-vu-all-over-again/


----------



## Gahars (Aug 17, 2014)

And now, everyone... the lead writer of Maymay Lands 2:


Spoiler










 
Truly a visionary.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 17, 2014)

This has to be a publicity stunt, nobody's that socially awkward.


----------



## pokefloote (Aug 17, 2014)

Borderlands: The Pre-sequel is gonna be full of gender-fluid and plant-kin characters, isn't it...

Anyway, while I agree that that guy is a douche, how can others say "it's forced" into the game? Some characters just casually say something about their girlfriend/boyfriend or whatever. Like some dude was captured in BL2 and had experiments performed on him, and they were holding his husband hostage or something (I can't care to remember) and that's all they say. It isn't shoved down our throats, out of place, or even said in a humorous or mocking way. They use it as leverage against him, just as they would if he had a wife. People just scream "HE'S GAY? WHY IS HE GAY? WHAT REASON DOES HE HAVE TO BE GAY? SO FORCED 2DIVERSE4ME"

When people complain about having no gay characters in a game, or minorities in a game, and then the devs add them to the game due to feedback, isn't that forced? "This character is only a gay, dark-skinned male because you guys wouldn't stop complaining."

I HATE gender issues in videogames. Not every game needs to have every type of person in the world in it. Either way, stupid people are going to complain that it's too much or not enough diversity. Like, just don't worry about the characters' sexuality and play the damn thing.

Though not borderlands 2, because, well, reddit memes.


edit: I know the writer himself says it's forced into the game, but... he lives to troll twitter.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 17, 2014)

It's only ever forced when the sole defining characteristic of a given character is its gender or sexuality. If there's one thing that makes me shudder, it's characters that you only ever remember as _"it was the gay guy"_ - completely one-dimensional and flat. I honestly don't give a rat's ass if this imaginary person sleeps with a dude, a lass or a hamster - unless it's intrinsic to the story, I don't care. How often do you meet people who introduce themselves along the lines of _"Hi, I'm Bill, I'm gay and I like being the bottom bitch - pleased to meet you!"_ in real life? I'm going to assume that this never happened to you, and if it did, then Bill has a terrible sense of humour and tact. If we're going to define an NPC solely around _"the inserter versus the insertee"_ characteristic then we might as well not define it at all.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 17, 2014)

Once more youtube provides us some gold.

Switzerland's Healthcare Explained! (the series is one that covers various healthcare concepts, myths and is also doing a fair line in covering the healthcare systems of the world).


The top comments


 

I know I said I would disable comments after the last time I caught a glance of them and I did, however this was on another laptop.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 18, 2014)

I like how _"body size and weight is a function of many factors (...) none of which are under personal control"_, I guess people don't _really_ lose weight when on a diet and they don't _really_ build up muscle when they exercise. Remember kids - all athletes were just born athletes. Their success in never a result of years of extensive training, they just have priviledged genes!


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 18, 2014)

I am a fat person and have the decency to admit it's my own damn fault


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 18, 2014)

TyBlood13 said:


> I am a fat person and have the decency to admit it's my own damn fault


I know what you mean. I wouldn't call myself fat, but I'm definitely out of shape, hence my decision to start working out again.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 18, 2014)

pokefloote said:


> *snip*


 

Well, there's his sense of smug self-satisfaction, patting himself on the back as if simply making characters gay is in any way significant or praiseworthy. It's writer's slacktivism, an exercise in self-righteous ego stroking. (See: Modern Bioware)

Plus, it's just general bad writing. There's no depth. It's shallow to slap "A GAY" on a character as if gives them any meaning or depth. Not only that, you're just defining the character by their sexuality, as if that's all that there is to them. People are more complex than that. Good gay characters aren't good because they're gay, they're good because they're good characters.

I'm all for gay (or any type, really) characters, but you should make a character first and foremost, not a "progressive" cardboard cutout. There's really no excuse for doing otherwise; if you do a good job, people will accept it. After all, Marvel could make people believe in and celebrate a talking cyborg-raccoon and a walking tree; the sexuality/race/gender hurdle is modest by comparison.



TyBlood13 said:


> I am a fat person and have the decency to admit it's my own damn fault


 


Foxi4 said:


> I know what you mean. I wouldn't call myself fat, but I'm definitely out of shape, hence my decision to start working out again.


 

Anyone can make it. Anyone.


----------



## pokefloote (Aug 18, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Well, there's his sense of smug self-satisfaction, patting himself on the back as if simply making characters gay is in any way significant or praiseworthy. It's writer's slacktivism, an exercise in self-righteous ego stroking. (See: Modern Bioware)
> 
> Plus, it's just general bad writing. There's no depth. It's shallow to slap "A GAY" on a character as if gives them any meaning or depth. Not only that, you're just defining the character by their sexuality, as if that's all that there is to them. People are more complex than that. Good gay characters aren't good because they're gay, they're good because they're good characters.
> 
> I'm all for gay (or any type, really) characters, but you should make a character first and foremost, not a "progressive" cardboard cutout. There's really no excuse for doing otherwise; if you do a good job, people will accept it. After all, Marvel could make people believe in and celebrate a talking cyborg-raccoon and a walking tree; the sexuality/race/gender hurdle is modest by comparison.


 
Oh, I agree with you 100%, I wasn't trying to say borderlands writing is anything to be praised. It's just that *if he never admitted* to just tacking it onto characters "just because", the game itself doesn't seem to just throw it at you or make you think of a character as "the gay one".


----------



## Sterling (Aug 18, 2014)

TyBlood13 said:


> I am a fat person and have the decency to admit it's my own damn fault


 
Shhhh. It's okay. Shhhh. It's not your fault.

In all seriousness. A lot of people are predisposed to be fat so it's not always completely your fault. Dieting doesn't always work and it's better to eat more conservatively than try a fad diet. At the end of the day, obesity is a lot like smoking. You need a lot of commitment to quit both. Sometimes it's so much easier to live with your weight than it is to lose it.


----------



## pokefloote (Aug 18, 2014)

http://www.relyonhorror.com/latest-...riticism-over-the-use-of-trap-in-akibas-trip/

I knew it. I was playing this game all day and I fucking knew it would come to this, hahah.
I mean, I see how it could be offensive, but it's a parody of 2ch. C'mon. This is the same as seeing an evil character in any media, the creators don't necessarily think the same as the characters they create.

I don't think it's hit tumblr yet, may be some eof gold or something.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 18, 2014)

Sterling said:


> In all seriousness. A lot of people are predisposed to be fat so it's not always completely your fault.


 
EHHHHHHHHHH



Sterling said:


> Dieting doesn't always work and it's better to eat more conservatively than try a fad diet. At the end of the day, obesity is a lot like smoking. You need a lot of commitment to quit both. Sometimes it's so much easier to live with your weight than it is to lose it.


 
You're right, certainly, but to be honest, losing weight isn't even as hard as quitting smoking. I think we have this problem where people focus on all the wrong things when it comes to losing weight until it seems like an insurmountable challenge. If people better understood how to just count their calories, they'd see how even minimal changes can reap large benefits.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 18, 2014)

Gahars said:


> You're right, certainly, but to be honest, losing weight isn't even as hard as quitting smoking. I think we have this problem where people focus on all the wrong things when it comes to losing weight until it seems like an insurmountable challenge. If people better understood how to just count their calories, they'd see how even minimal changes can reap large benefits.


 

That's debatable and it really sits on a sliding scale rather than a simple paper equation. There are some people who can quit smoking cold turkey. Just like there are some people who can shed weight like nothing. Then there's people who quit smoking but it took long hours of therapy and anger management alongside so he didn't relapse. That's comparable to people who would have to go to an expert to work out a diet which would work for them while avoiding foods that were kinda coping mechanisms.

The point is that there's a huge sliding scale of how easy both are and sometimes they meet in the middle and a largely more comparable to addiction than simple coping mechanisms. And that goes a long way to explaining why obesity may not be wholly an individual's fault.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3213306/

Though this peer-reviewed document doesn't make the conclusion that genetics do affect obesity, it doesn't however rule it out completely. Instead it concludes that epigenetics, which can be influenced by your genes and environment, can be the underlying cause.

Anyway, let me give you a bit of insight into my life. I'm 325-340Lbs (haven't weighed recently). I'm obese for my height of 6'2'' but not morbidly so. Right now, I intake around 2500-4000 calories a day depending on whether I'm depressed that day or bored since I used food as a coping mechanism for both. I do not live a healthy lifestyle with good food due to being very poor and rather inactive and I can admit that. Sometimes knowing why you do the things you do is not enough to change that.

At the same time, the most active I get can be compared to armchair slacktivism. You know, things like parking farther away from my shopping destination or taking a small walk while getting my mail. It's little things like that that keep me in my weight range. I can't however do more than that... at least with walking or jogging. I'm physically unable to do either for a long period of time thanks to congenital short achilles tendon defects and a surgery to fix it is just not an option. My doctor says losing weight will help that issue and guess what the recommended exercise is? Walking and running. Hell, even if I swim I still get really bad cramps while using my lower body.

Now I know I'm not the normal case. But there comes a point where it's easier to do nothing than it is to lose the weight. A lot of the reason I don't gain any more is due to my metabolism being consistent since the fifth grade. Not everyone has the luxury of a high and consistent metabolism (mine is only consistent not high). And that largely comes down to the cards you were dealt as a kid. The reason you see people who need a fucking crane to get out of their house is because it came to the point where literally nothing aside from a gastric bypass or lapband would work.

That's why I compare obesity to smoking. Once you get going, it's just murder to stop and sometimes you can't help it.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 18, 2014)

Sterling said:


> *snip*


 

So there's a few points here.

First, the idea that losing/gaining weight is naturally easier for some people is little more than a myth. It's really a matter of perception. People who seem to have it easy just control their caloric intake and output.

Speaking from personal experience, I used to be jealous of people I thought had "good" metabolism; they seemed to eat so much and yet never got fat. Once I got in shape, now I see it from the other side. People will be amazed by how much I can eat in a single setting... but they don't see the rest of the day (or the following days) where I compensate by eating less and working out. Plus, those giant meals are by and large the exception, not the norm. When you only see a slice of a person's habits, it's easy to assume and extrapolate, which makes it all the more easy to feel hopeless, as if you're doomed from the start. It's a vicious cycle, but just a little awareness can help.

Obesity is not genetic. Period. Certain people may be more predisposed to storing fat, but there's a difference between storing fat and being fat. At the end of the day, being fat, to say nothing of obesity, solely comes from consuming too much and excising too little. It's environmental, and whatever minute influence epigenetics would have can certainly be mitigated with a proper diet. Matter cannot come from nothing, and body fat is no exception.

As for your case, just because you can't exercise doesn't mean you can't lose weight. The dirty little secret of weight loss is that exercise is far, far less important than most would have you believe. When it comes down to it, it's really 80-90% diet. Exercise helps and it's great to keep yourself in shape, but even if you had to remain completely motionless, you can drop the weight. It all comes down to the choices that you make. Have a little less here and there, replace unhealthy snacks with healthier alternatives, chew gum when you're hungry (this was a lifesaver for me), all of these make a big difference in the long run. Weight loss doesn't have to be fast, either. Cutting 50 calories a day might seem like nothing, but over the course of a year? That's 52 pounds. The best part about weight loss is that it incurs momentum; losing becomes easier and easier as you go along. You just need to give yourself a little push.

Don't tell yourself your situation hopeless because that couldn't be further than the truth. Getting over those personal issues can be tough, I've been there, but it's not impossible. If you want to lose weight, it's well within your power.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Aug 18, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I like how _"body size and weight is a function of many factors (...) none of which are under personal control"_, I guess people don't _really_ lose weight when on a diet and they don't _really_ build up muscle when they exercise. Remember kids - all athletes were just born athletes. Their success in never a result of years of extensive training, they just have priviledged genes!


 

Trust me, when I was sick for 2 weeks struggling to stomach any food at all, I lost like 10 pounds. I was practically starving. Oh hey look over at Ethiopia where they can't get food, jeez I wonder how fat those people are. Oh wait they aren't because they're starving and your weight is related to your diet.

All these people in denial will not make their gut any less related to their food intake.


----------



## Veho (Aug 19, 2014)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> Oh hey look over at Ethiopia where they can't get food, jeez I wonder how fat those people are.


Inorite, just look at this chubby little bastard:


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 19, 2014)

OMG GUYS GOOGLE IS HOMOPHOBIC OMG


----------



## Veho (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Aug 19, 2014)

As a follow up on an earlier post...








Veho said:


> *snip*


 

Rage... rising...


----------



## pokefloote (Aug 19, 2014)

So, Samus has been revealed to have an alternative costume... Wearing shorts.

Holy shit, the internet is on fire because a woman is wearing work out clothes.






Had to say it was a female designer as well, trying to lessen the feminist outrage.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 19, 2014)

Finally, Nintendo does something right for a change. A playable half-naked Samus was long overdue. I will buy just for that and to piss off feminazis.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 19, 2014)

pokefloote said:


> So, Samus has been revealed to have an alternative costume... Wearing shorts.
> 
> Holy shit, the internet is on fire because a woman is wearing work out clothes.
> 
> ...


 
No-suit Samus is something I can get behind. Will buy a Wii U and its Smash version now. It'll happen.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Aug 20, 2014)

Veho said:


> blah


 

Kwashiorkor, look it up.


----------



## Veho (Aug 20, 2014)

pokefloote said:


>


Would smash   




Lemmy Koopa said:


> Kwashiorkor, look it up.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sterling said:


> No-suit Samus is something I can get *behind*.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 20, 2014)

Gahars said:


> As a follow up on an earlier post...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Aug 20, 2014)

Veho said:


>


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hue.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Aug 22, 2014)

A Facebook user asks the important question: What about me? 

EDIT:


> 25 University of California Los Angeles students participated in a sit-in protest because, get this, one of their professors had the gall to correct grammar and spelling issues on some black students’ papers.
> 
> Val Rust, a professor of education and information, was the target of the protestors for what they feel was racial insensitivity. Describing themselves as “aggrieved minority students,” they claim that the professor was wrong to correct spelling, punctuation, and grammar in the papers of black students.
> 
> ...For all the hype and grandstanding over their professor’s “crime” the only example the protesters could put forth was this: he told a black female student that the word “indigenous” should not be capitalized. The student felt this correction was “ideologically motivated.” Indigenous is an adjective and should not be capitalized unless it’s at the beginning of a sentence like the way I just used it. I learned that in grade school.


Source



> Indigenous is an adjective and should not be capitalized unless it’s at the beginning of a sentence like the way I just used it. I learned that in grade school.


----------



## pokefloote (Aug 22, 2014)

That post gave me pain, pls donate


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 22, 2014)

Gahars said:


> A Facebook user asks the important question: What about me?
> 
> EDIT:
> Source
> ...


 
I 

I don't


----------



## Veho (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 22, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


>


 

Pretty sure that's a repost.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 23, 2014)

Is 12 Penises the world record?



> With men choosing to wife up whores, sluts and porn stars, the end of men, a fairy tale prophesied by feminists seems even truer.  Men are contributing to their own end and destruction of their self respect in the eyes of women by making faulty choices when choosing mates. The levels of sexual thirst among modern men propelled by permissiveness in modern societies, blinds men on how to distinguish between a good woman and a slut. Unless men develop more taste and standards when it comes to choosing the women they want to mate with, the self degradation by women through slutty personal behavior will continue even more, who’d still know there’d be someone to wife them up.



Mind and Penis are blown.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 23, 2014)

I read that site's about page.

I think we are now in a four way fight between them, anti vaccination types, shampoo/skin cream adverts and when Hollywood tries to have a computer themed subplot in films for worst misapplication of science and science sounding words. They would still lose but I imagine they would get a few good hits in first.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 23, 2014)

Red Pillers are the bizarro versions of Tumblr feminists.

If you stuck the two groups into one room, the animosity would be palpable. The hate sex that'd follow would also probably be pretty freaky.


----------



## Veho (Aug 24, 2014)

Poe's Law strikes again.


----------



## Veho (Aug 24, 2014)

I can't even


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hour and a half for lunch? Pizza and dance party? How to enjoy yourself in the shower?

That means it will probably be better than some conferences I have been to.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 25, 2014)

Veho said:


> I can't even
> 
> *snip*


 

Something tells me the answer won't be "Cut down on your weight."


----------



## Veho (Aug 25, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Something tells me the answer won't be "Cut down on your weight."


Well _duh_, "even" implies the least of the possible choices; are you saying losing weight is easy? Check your genetic privilege, scum  ;O;


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Aug 25, 2014)

"it's genetics" when you don't even try to cut down your diet and exercise kind of takes away your right to blame it on genetics. I like how people think they're doctors.


----------



## Veho (Aug 25, 2014)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> "it's genetics" when you don't even try to cut down your diet and exercise kind of takes away your right to blame it on genetics. I like how people think they're doctors.


Liek OMG, some people can't lose weight through dieting, stop being so biased and judgemental


----------



## Sterling (Aug 25, 2014)

Veho said:


> Liek OMG, some people can't lose weight through dieting, stop being so biased and judgemental


 
As an obese breathairian antkin this offends me.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 25, 2014)

Key Lines and Paraphrashings:
"The Witcher 2 is an allegory for Polish history."
"Gouged out eyes look like makeup."
"It's really, really problematic."
"Poland, let me tell you about your culture."
"What we end up getting is a rape culture."
"The Polish Prime Minister gave Obama a copy of the Witcher 2. This is racist."
"I highly recommend Gone Home."
"The social justice element of gaming."

I think I hit my quota of pseudo-intellectual drivel for the next week at least.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 25, 2014)

It's so in your face it is physically debilitating. "Gone Home" isn't a good game.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 25, 2014)

Sterling said:


> It's so in your face it is physically debilitating. "Gone Home" isn't a good game.


 

Arguably, it's not even a game at all.

That'd be fine if it was well written... "if" being the key word here.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 25, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Arguably, it's not even a game at all.
> 
> That'd be fine if it was well written... "if" being the key word here.


 
Well I have a wide consideration for what is and isn't a game. To be honest, there's a lot of games out these days that I consider them to be an expansion of a narrative medium. Interactive exploits which blur the boundaries between game and movie. But yeah, there's a lot of games out there that are lazy excuses and not fun. Gone home is one of the lazy excuses that cashes in on the SJW agenda.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 25, 2014)

Sterling said:


> Well I have a wide consideration for what is and isn't a game. To be honest, there's a lot of games out these days that I consider them to be an expansion of a narrative medium. Interactive exploits which blur the boundaries between game and movie. But yeah, there's a lot of games out there that are lazy excuses and not fun. Gone home is one of the lazy excuses that cashes in on the SJW agenda.


 

Gone Home has no failure state. It's impossible to "lose" or "fail" in the game. I'd say that disqualifies it from being a game. It falls more along the lines of a virtual installation, like Mountain. It's still "art" and a valid medium of expression, but selling it as a "game" strikes me as disingenuous. YMMV, of course.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 25, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Gone Home has no failure state. It's impossible to "lose" or "fail" in the game. I'd say that disqualifies it from being a game. It falls more along the lines of a virtual installation, like Mountain. It's still "art" and a valid medium of expression, but selling it as a "game" strikes me as disingenuous. YMMV, of course.


 
Oh, I agree. To be honest it might pass as an interactive narrative, but I think the cost does not equal the value gained from playing. I think this whole -interactive art- craze might be trying too hard to be a game.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 26, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Gone Home has no failure state. It's impossible to "lose" or "fail" in the game. I'd say that disqualifies it from being a game. It falls more along the lines of a virtual installation, like Mountain. It's still "art" and a valid medium of expression, but selling it as a "game" strikes me as disingenuous. YMMV, of course.



Were I to try defining games I would probably go for decisions and making them. Failure state could work and if nothing else it is a key component in a lot of games, however I am not sure it is a fundamental one. That said Gone Home felt more like a maze/puzzle than a game in the traditional sense. I might also have to ponder where Myst, 7th Guest and 11th Hour sits in all this.

Equally I might argue I missed out the first time I played it as I missed out a large chunk



Spoiler



Upon discovering hidden passages were a thing I half accidentally/half methodically discovered the under stairs crawl space, missed out the entire kitchen area as a result.


----------



## CompassNorth (Aug 26, 2014)

Haven't seen this posted yet.
http://kimmyredridinghood.tumblr.com/post/95515382409/xseed-digs-their-transphobic-hole-deeper

For the people who don't know the typical SJW are attacking and calling XSeed transphobic because they used the word "trap" to describe on a guy who pretended to be girl on a message board. A message board based on 2chan called Pitter within the game so you think using the trap in it's native "4chanism" meaning would be okay, right? Nope.


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 26, 2014)

Makes me want to buy games from XSeed more.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 26, 2014)

CompassNorth said:


> Haven't seen this posted yet.
> http://kimmyredridinghood.tumblr.com/post/95515382409/xseed-digs-their-transphobic-hole-deeper
> 
> For the people who don't know the typical SJW are attacking and calling XSeed transphobic because they used the word "trap" to describe on a guy who pretended to be girl on a message board. A message board based on 2chan called Pitter within the game so you think using the trap in it's native "4chanism" meaning would be okay, right? Nope.


 

The "Passable Transvestites" card in Cards Against Humanity was considered hate speech by the social justice types, so the threshold for offensiveness is stupidly low.

EDIT: MisandyMermaid, a fucking adult, doxxes a 12 year old kid. Because that's a proper way for an adult to react.


----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2014)

CompassNorth said:


> A message board based on 2chan called Pitter within the game so you think using the trap in it's native "4chanism" meaning would be okay, right? Nope.


Of course not. Characters in a work represent the author(s), and everything the characters say is _of course_ the author's own opinion. And when two characters have a difference in opinion, the author is both of them. See this? 






It is wrong. The writer_ is _all his/her characters. _All of them. _


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Aug 26, 2014)

If it's misogynistic why does my back still hurt
if it's mislandry why are the cloths still dirty


----------



## Gahars (Aug 26, 2014)

Veho said:


> *snip*


 

This attitude of "characters' attitudes and actions are the author's attitudes and actions" aggravates me to no end. These people seem unable to separate the author from the fiction, to understand the separation between an author and his characters. There are cases where characters act as an author's mouthpiece, sure, but being so unable to distinguish these instances is the mark of a poor reader/viewer/etc.

Tumblr pounced on Neil Gaiman for "transphobia." The guy wrote a compelling, three-dimensional transexual character in one of his works; however, because this character is demeaned and later dies (in a comic where Death is a character, mind you), Neil Gaiman must hate trans people.

It boggles the mind that these people seem so incapable of grasping the concept of fiction. According to their laws, stories should be written without any conflict or disagreement. The characters must all be minorities (lest we "erase" their identities) and everyone must do nothing but praise and worship them, especially whichever character the particular Tumblrina has chosen as her self-insert fantasy.

Fuck, I'm mad.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 26, 2014)

Maybe we just need to agree that there's no such thing as _"cis"_ and have the academic field follow suit. The terms they're looking for is _"correctly aligned"_ and _"__misaligned"_.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Maybe we just need to agree that there's no such thing as _"cis"_ and have the academic field follow suit. The terms they're looking for is _"correctly aligned"_ and _"__misaligned"_.


 
As a "misaligned" person I can roll with that


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 26, 2014)

TyBlood13 said:


> As a "misaligned" person I can roll with that


I don't think it should be taken as an insult either - it's just an assessment based on what's the norm or standard. Nobody matches the "standard" with each and every quality, so it's a characteristic like any other.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 26, 2014)

Police are cracking down on the latest depraved trend sweeping the nation... VIRTUAL RAPE.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 26, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Police are cracking down on the latest depraved trend sweeping the nation... VIRTUAL RAPE.


Modding officially CRIEM OMGAHD.

Related video:


Skipping to 4:00 recommended.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 26, 2014)

He sounds like a rapidly deflating tire when he laughs.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 27, 2014)

Made a joke about Anita Sarkeesian on The Verge, huh? You're in the wrong neighborhood, boyo.






Praise be, Beatta Anita!


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 27, 2014)

I find it amusing that the post signs off with a slang term for sarcastic (though I am not a particular fan of author name based wordplay) and still gets pinged.

However we have previously found out that being flippant, sarcastic or otherwise not armchair raging, badly, against the less than well articulated* injustices of the world is bad, to that end I suppose the poster got what was owed them.

*how those can be poorly articulated and engage in as much gymnastics, albeit of the word definition variety, as happens in these circles is a problem I am going to have to ponder on another occasion.


----------



## Veho (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 27, 2014)

Man, for a second there I thought that said Big Cunto instead of Big Canuto and I was gonna be all like "well maybe that's why I dunno".

But then I realized my mistake, and I just That'sDumb.jpg


----------



## Gahars (Aug 27, 2014)

Veho said:


> *snip*


 

Forgive him, Beatta Anita, he knows not what he does!

Also, a bit of a side note... look, online threats aren't cool and are bad and people shouldn't use them. I think common, sensible people would agree.

That being said, however, people need to stop citing threats as if they were some sort of trump card or validation. You received death threats online? Join the fucking club. The internet provides easy anonymity, so of course people are going to take advantage of it and say all the nasty, sick things they wouldn't be able to get away with anywhere else. Any prominent online personality is going to receive death threats; that's just how it goes. That may not be nice, but it is true. You're not special because some 12 year old in Oklahoma says he's gonna "get ya."

Second, well, Anita, if you wanted to foster higher level discussion and avoid the vitriol, maybe you shouldn't preemptively shut down the comments sections for your videos. Oh, wait, you want the vitriol because it fuels your self-aggrandizing and makes you look the victim. Plus, then you'd have to deal with people calling you out for manipulative editing, outright falsities, and general lack of ethics, and we can't be having that.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Aug 28, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Forgive him, Beatta Anita, he knows not what he does!
> 
> Also, a bit of a side note... look, online threats aren't cool and are bad and people shouldn't use them. I think common, sensible people would agree.
> 
> ...


 

1) 1000th post

2) Agreed


----------



## Sterling (Aug 28, 2014)

I actually got some asshole here telling me to kill myself one time. Funnily enough, he's the only person I've ever put on my ignore list who doesn't get a second chance. I'm not a 100% positive, but I'm not a special snowflake because of it. And if I am, I wonder if I could get some cheese with my wine. Lord knows I need more cheese in my life.

EDIT: Completely unrelated: http://kotaku.com/who-the-hell-is-w..._source=Kotaku_Facebook&utm_medium=Socialflow

Not an article by Nathan Grayson.


----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2014)

Gahars said:


> *snip*


It's not about her this time, though, it's about the supporters' reaction to a perfectly valid question. Threats should be takes seriously (and I'm sick of the retarded "it's just internet"; it stopped being valid the moment my grandmother received her first e-mail), but with the tendency of _some_ people (without whom this thread would not be possible   ) to make mountains out of molehills, asking to actually see the threats is valid. There are several reasons against actually publishing the threats but none of them were listed by the aggressive, knee-jerking rabble replying to the question. 



Sterling said:


> *teh 3DS is for porn*


Duh, 3D tits. The screen might be small but with the average quality of PornHub videos it's more than enough


----------



## Gahars (Aug 28, 2014)

Veho said:


> It's not about her this time, though, it's about the supporters' reaction to a perfectly valid question.


 
Considering that she's tried to leverage the threats for sympathy, support, and validation (and that Anita has consistently done this in the past), yeah, it still involves her.



Veho said:


> Threats should be takes seriously (and I'm sick of the retarded "it's just internet"; it stopped being valid the moment my grandmother received her first e-mail),


 
Eh. Like I said, I'm against this behavior just as much as you; it's cowardly and craven, not to mention just dumb. However, it's something that almost comes inherently with the anonymity the internet provides. It's not "just the internet" in a "Boys will be boys!" way; it's just the internet because the internet enables this behavior without providing much of a way to counteract it. It's like trash talking on online games; sure, you can add community features to try and make a dent, but at the end of the day, if someone wants to call you a "faggot," they'll be able to call you a "faggot" ten times over.

You have to weed through and discern between the legitimate threats and the dickhead posturing. It sucks and it shouldn't have to be like that, but as long as there's any sort of anonymity, there's going to be dickheads. It's less about "accepting" it and more about just being pragmatic and realistic.



Veho said:


> but with the tendency of _some_ people (without whom this thread would not be possible  ) to make mountains out of molehills, asking to actually see the threats is valid. There are several reasons against actually publishing the threats but none of them were listed by the aggressive, knee-jerking rabble replying to the question.


 

Of course.

On an interesting note, a lot of members of /v/ actually have been sending messages to the FBI regarding the threats in the hopes of spurring an investigation. On the one hand it gives them good press and disassociates them with whoever did it, and if Anita is just crying wolf, then it puts the ball in her court.

And while we're on the subject of Beatta Anita...



Spoiler: Financial Boondoggling











 
And now to diverge a bit...



Spoiler: You either die a hero, or live long enough to see yourself become the patriarchy


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 28, 2014)

ayy lmao


----------



## Sterling (Aug 28, 2014)

Fuck that noise. Quinn is just as responsible for this shit as the men.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 28, 2014)

I am drawn to wonder whether that was calculated ploy (you don't have to stop it, reducing helps though) to take the edge off or genuine incompetence/ineptitude. I am not sure if Hanlon's razor has a corollary here or stretches this far.


----------



## Veho (Aug 29, 2014)

Date-rape-drug-detecting nail polish promotes rape culture.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 29, 2014)

I could almost see a flicker of logic working in the anti drugs quality tester lot, this... not so much.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Aug 29, 2014)

Veho said:


> Date-rape-drug-detecting nail polish promotes rape culture.


 

For rape?
RAPIST!!!!!!!!!
Against rape?
RAPIST!!!!!!!!!


Fuck these people, oh wait no because they'd consider that rape too.


----------



## Veho (Aug 29, 2014)

EDIT: 



Lemmy Koopa said:


> Fuck these people, oh wait no because they'd consider that rape too.



Slightly off-topic here, but I find that "may you never fuck" is a far better curse than "fuck you".


----------



## Gahars (Aug 29, 2014)

Veho said:


> Date-rape-drug-detecting nail polish promotes rape culture.


 

I can't stand this mentality of "Telling women to be smart about rape is endorsing rape culture" or however else they try to spin it.

The common mantra always seems to be "Teach men not to rape" but the problem isn't that men don't know rape is wrong. It's ingrained in people pretty early on and rape is punished pretty harshly (justifiably so) by our penal system. The problem is that rapists know it's wrong and don't give a shit. That's what makes them rapists.

You can't just say "Teach murderers not to murder!" and expect that will somehow fix the problem.

There's always going to be rapists, like there's always going to be murderers, thieves, or just criminals in general. That doesn't excuse rape or murder or theft, but it means that you just have to be reasonably careful. You don't have to live your life in fear in order to take useful, critical precautions. You'd lock your doors at night; this is really no different.

Of course, the people complaining about an invention like this that could actually help people and potentially prevent rapes (or worse) seem more interested in perpetuating victimhood than actually making a difference.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Aug 29, 2014)

Veho said:


> Slightly off-topic here, but I find that "may you never fuck" is a far better curse than "fuck you".


 
Would rather fuck a bag of burning HIV.



Back on topic, I'm really, really sick of these people trying to bitch about every single thing as if "I sympathize with gay men who are abused when they come out" is somehow related to lesbians and not sympathizing with them.

Attention whores, all of them.


----------



## Veho (Aug 29, 2014)

I am so triggered right now  

While I feel for sufferers of trichotillomania, complaining about people pulling hair on TV is a bit too much. I suppose seeing people cough on TV triggers people with tuberculosis?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 29, 2014)

I would say something about a newspaper using the word triggered in that way, however it is only the daily mail so it would feel out of place...

Wait, I ruined (and in all likelihood will continue to ruin) most of my chances at a career and family by being a lazy bastard. Seeing fellow lazy bastards on TV, as well as a successful people, causes me anguish. My affliction is a very popular one as well.

Also as I forgot the video last time


----------



## Veho (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 29, 2014)

Fortunately I do not have to justify my browser history, else having "effects of obesity upon menstruation" might be hard to explain.

Hold up, Foxi4 do we have a gender neutral term for menstruation?


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 29, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Fortunately I do not have to justify my browser history, else having "effects of obesity upon menstruation" might be hard to explain.
> 
> Hold up, Foxi4 do we have a gender neutral term for menstruation?


Parting of the red sea? The Flood? The Monthly Dilemma?


----------



## Veho (Aug 29, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> menstruation?


Personstruation?


----------



## Sterling (Aug 29, 2014)

Xerstration? Zenstration? Somethingstration?


----------



## Veho (Aug 29, 2014)

It should be womynstruation in the first place   ;O;


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks all.
Also I forgot to cover the results of the search, turns out it might be possible to not know, possibly owing to a lack of lesbian vampires, if you were otherwise really fat.


----------



## Veho (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 31, 2014)

Veho said:


> _*Snip!*_


_"Condoms? Sure, let's perpetuate the stereotype that women are responsible for what they put inside their vaginas instead of doing what we should do - telling men not to have V.D's."_
_"Vaccines? Sure, let's perpetuate the stereotype that women are responsible for their own bodies instead of doing what we should do - telling those nasty diseases to go away!"_
_"Seatbelts? Sure, let's perpetuate the stereotype that women are responsible for their own safety instead of doing what we should do - telling bad drivers to get better!"_
_"Helmets? Sure, let's perpetuate the stereotype that headgear is an essential part of a woman's outfit on a construction site instead of doing what we should do - telling debris to just f*ck off."_


----------



## zeello (Aug 31, 2014)

Policeman: "Miss, I'm afraid I'm going to have to write you a ticket for going outside without your anti-rape nail polish."


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 31, 2014)

zeello said:


> Policeman: "Miss, I'm afraid I'm going to have to write you a ticket for going outside without your anti-rape nail polish."


Nobody's forcing women to wear _"roofie-detecting"_ nail polish, much like nobody forces women to ask their more random partners to use condoms, nor is anyone forcing them to get inoculated. Thing is, there's such a thing as _"facts of life"_ - knowing said facts allows you to be safer.

Fact of Life #1 is that if you sleep around with partners _whose sexual history is unknown to you_, you should probably protect yourself from S.T.D's since _they're a thing that you can get_. Fact of Life #2 is that _pathogens exist and cause illnesses_ - illnesses against which _you can build an immunity if you get vaccinate_. You don't have to, but you _probably should_ unless you fancy catching a viral disease from a random stranger on the bus. Fact of Life #3 is that _there are rapists in the world_ who put roofies in drinks. You can _choose_ to have a litmus test for your own protection _or_ you can just accept drinks from strangers and leave your drink unattended hoping that everything's going to be fine because #SJW's got your back. I don't fancy your chances in the latter case.

tl;dr If you accept drinks from strangers or you leave your drink unattended _"stuff can happen"_ and it's your choice whether to have something that could potentially save your skin or just going with the flow and hoping for the best.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 31, 2014)

Whoops.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 31, 2014)

You'd think having the word "swag" in the last name would give it away.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 1, 2014)

I love this thread so much


----------



## Gahars (Sep 1, 2014)

Welp.



Spoiler: He who fights shitlords...










 
Also, this was an amusing find.



Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## bkifft (Sep 2, 2014)

General triggerwarning and may contain nuts.

This whole pile of shit would be so frigging funny if the extremists of both sides wouldn't really believe the shit they are spreading: "He winked at my char in WoW (which is a Game that only offers two gender choices)! Rape! Rape!" vs. "Oh noez! The lesbocommunists want to cut my balls off!".

Shouldn't the goal be to simply not care about age, gender, heritage, whatnot and treat everyone like they treat others?

My basic behavior (aka my first move in game theory (the logic/mathematics stuff) lingo) to a new person I interact with is friendly/positive as long as I don't know for certain that it is a shitlord/dickhead/bitch/troll/lazy ass/not nice person.

But noooooo, some poltical correctness thought police needs to shove their believes down my throat because I'm a cismale white german middleaged educated gamer and thus unable to feel the plight of all the currently oppressed snowflakes. The facts that I'm bisexual and got a chronic disease doesn't seem to matter, I should advertise those two facts more often and become a special snowflake too.

Yes, there still is inequality, even in the western world. But no one can change that by spewing acid ("worse than ISIS") or creating a new language (for those of you that (believe) they can read German: https://blog.fefe.de/?ts=addeacc3 , a breakdown of http://akuniwatch.wordpress.com/2014/01/31/februar-2014/ ) riddled with "_" and "*".

If someone want's to be treated equal they should approach the others as equals and not slave masters.

Same goes for the defenders of freedom and truth: No shit Sherlocks, the gaming industry is a corrupt cesspit of nepotism, elitism and lobbyism? Just like nearly every other social construct (media, politics, sports, companies, etc)? Who could have believed that!

Yes, I know I'm preaching to the coir here, but I simply had to vent this and don't use twitter or facebook.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 2, 2014)

This is the future you chose.


----------



## bkifft (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2014)

Debate. 






EDIT:


----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## zeello (Sep 5, 2014)

I just noticed something though, both hulk hogan articles are by men, both JL articles are by women, and all 4 articles are by different people. And the JL articles say Jezebel so I'm guessing its a different site.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 5, 2014)

Different sites but both are owned and operated by the same company (Gawker media, which also owns kotaku, lifehacker and Gizmodo among others).

Granted in some ways it is kind of like pointing out that the Wall Street Journal is owned by the same company as the New York Post but it does speak to a few things.


----------



## zeello (Sep 5, 2014)

would you rather they all have the same opinion just because they're under the same roof? wouldnt that normally be a much stronger indication of corruption/bias than different people having *gasp* different opinions? 

I mean that's basically what this thread is about. Even the internet aristocrat points it out in the above video- that these gaming sites are behaving in unison as though a single PR firm is engineering the whole thing.

rditr: my bad. on second thought gawker and Jezebel arguably do have the same opinion, which is that women are to be protected but not men. if that's what the image was trying to say then never mind. I thought it was saying "hurr hurr these people contradict themselves"


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 5, 2014)

Veho said:


> Debate.


Sooo... a BA in English and MA in _"Corporate Communications / Technical Writing" (whatever the f*uck that is - I didn't know that tinfoil hat-folding while holding a megaphone in one foot and a pen in the other is a specialization, but it sure is technical)_ versus a Ph.D of philosophy specializing in late 20th century feminism and a university professor? That outcome was to be expected.


----------



## bkifft (Sep 5, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Sooo... a BA in English and MA in _"Corporate Communications / Technical Writing" (whatever the f*uck that is - I didn't know that tinfoil-folding while holding a megaphone in one foot and a pen in the other is a specialization, but it sure is technical)_ versus a Ph.D of philosophy specializing in late 20th century feminism and a university professor? That outcome was to be expected.


 
People with degrees in Technical Writing I know are responsible for creating documentation/manuals in a language the user understands.One writes help texts (F1 as well as mouseover" for a tax calcualation/filing software, another service manuals for elevators. Kinda like a missing link between engineers and [language] degree holders.

edit: p.s.: your avatar objectifies Samus.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 5, 2014)

bkifft said:


> People with degrees in Technical Writing I know are responsible for creating documentation/manuals in a language the user understands.One writes help texts (F1 as well as mouseover" for a tax calcualation/filing software, another service manuals for elevators. Kinda like a missing link between engineers and [language] degree holders.


Rings a bell - it was one of the courses at my own univeristy _(however I recall It under a different name)_, but I went with literature. I was thinking of the compound of _"corporate communication"_ and _"technical writing"_ which I found humorous _(see: mental image above)_. Either way, my point was that it's an argument between a person who knows everything about feminism versus a person who, apparently, writes manuals. Not an even match, really.


> edit: p.s.: your avatar objectifies Samus.


Thank you! 

*EDIT:* I knew I forgot to post something!



Top hue as always.


----------



## bkifft (Sep 6, 2014)

kotaku did a 360 no scope 180, seems "Gamers" are alive again.

Warning: much backpaddeling yet still blaming the Gamers (granted a lot of shitlords demand blame, would have been nice to mention that a few opposed to GG behaved like asshats too): https://archive.today/bsGUg

p.s.: either I'm a nerd or a clairvoyant, but as soon as I've seen the Spider-Woman pose i knew that Spidey was already drawn like that before.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 6, 2014)

Of course he was, probably a billion times by now. As their names suggest, they're "spider people", they crawl. Like spiders. The rest is overinterpretation.

...now I want to see Bortz pose like this.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 7, 2014)

Feminism is... feeling entitled to sex?

http://crunkfeministcollective.word...-for-sex-what-do-you-do-when-the-guy-says-no/



> But frankly, strictly speaking from my own experience, I think that men say no as a way to regain power.
> 
> I have a strong personality, I’m outspoken, and smart. Whatever the fuck Steve Harvey says, I know some brothers have found it intimidating. Denying sex becomes an easy way for men to let you know who’s boss.


 






SHE'S ON TO US!

So... Sex is oppressive, but now not having sex is also oppressive. Wherever I am, I must also oppress.

*EDIT: *

HowToBasic's next video: How To Offend the Easily Offended


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 7, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Feminism is... feeling entitled to sex? SHE'S ON TO US! So... Sex is oppressive, but now not having sex is also oppressive. Wherever I am, I must also oppress.


Someone's got vagina rabies. 


> HowToBasic's next video: How To Offend the Easily Offended


I can't wait.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 7, 2014)

Like an onion ring burrowed in an order of fries, I've got another pleasant surprise for you all.






You've come a long way, baby.


----------



## Pleng (Sep 7, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Feminism is... feeling entitled to sex?
> 
> 
> > I have a strong personality, I’m outspoken, and smart. Whatever the fuck Steve Harvey says, I know some brothers have found it intimidating. Denying sex becomes an easy way for men to let you know who’s boss.


 
Interestingly I feel the same way when a woman refuses sex...


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 7, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Like an onion ring burrowed in an order of fries, I've got another pleasant surprise for you all. You've come a long way, baby.


To be fair, there's nothing wrong with eating 20 chicken nuggets... at least not for me.  Then again, my metabolism is so rapid that ridiculous amounts of high-calorie food don't faze it one bit.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> To be fair, there's nothing wrong with eating 20 chicken nuggets... at least not for me.  Then again, my metabolism is so rapid that ridiculous amounts of high-calorie food don't faze it one bit.


 

There is if you think eating chicken nuggets counts as some sort of moral triumph, though.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 7, 2014)

Gahars said:


> There is if you think eating chicken nuggets counts as some sort of moral triumph, though.


True, true. Why overshadow the triumph of flavours with matters as trivial as morality?


----------



## zeello (Sep 7, 2014)

joke's on Ms. Nuggets, McDonalds is notorious for mistreating chickens
www.mccruelty.com/why.aspx


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 7, 2014)

zeello said:


> joke's on Ms. Nuggets, McDonalds is notorious for mistreating chickens
> www.mccruelty.com/why.aspx


Thanks for providing us with a link to a site maintained by notorious liars and mass murderers of animals. For your information, PETA shelters have an approx. 82% fatality rate and kill 5 animals per day on average, regardless of the animal's state of health - more than any other _"shelter"_ to my knowledge. On top of that, PETA is involved in several acts of environmental terrorism and actively supports groups like the Animal Liberation Front and the Earth Liberation Front - both identified as domestic terrorism groups. PETA itself has been classified as a _"Terrorist Threat"_ by the USDA. At the very _f*cking_ least we get to _eat_ McDonald's chicken, it doesn't go to waste and it doesn't get dumped in trash bags. Enjoy living a lie. 

http://cnsnews.com/news/article/peta-under-attack-funding-alleged-eco-terrorists
http://www.petakillsanimals.com/
http://news.heartland.org/newspaper...group-admits-funding-domestic-terrorist-group


----------



## zeello (Sep 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> For your information, PETA shelters have an approx. 82% fatality rate and kill 5 animals per day on average


McDonald's kills 5.5 million cows a year. Which is over 15,000 per day.



> At the very _f*cking_ least we get to _eat_ McDonald's chicken, it doesn't go to waste and it doesn't get dumped in trash bags. Enjoy living a lie.


 
lol, trash bags? What do you think egg farms do with all the male chicks that are born?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 7, 2014)

zeello said:


> McDonald's kills 5.5 million cows a year. Which is over 15,000 per day. lol, trash bags? What do you think egg farms do with all the male chicks that are born?


Isolated extreme cases. I'm shrugging so hard the local TV station is going to issue earthquake warnings any minute now. Chickens are food. So are cows. The 5.5 million cows a year aren't wasted - they're eaten, and knowing capitalists, we probably eat more of them than we think.

That, and I'm pretty sure that McDonald's meat comes from contracted slaughterhouses, not their own basement - they're a restaurant chain, not a farming company. You have some beef _(pun intended)_ with the slaughterhouse? Address the slaughterhouse.

There's a huge difference between the process of producing food versus running a supposed animal shelter, the difference being that one kills animals by design wheras the other is supposed to take care of them and look for new owners. 82% euthanasia rate is unacceptable for a shelter, you must be insane to be okay with this.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 7, 2014)

zeello said:


> joke's on Ms. Nuggets, McDonalds is notorious for mistreating chickens
> www.mccruelty.com/why.aspx


 

Holy shit I've been a vegetarian my whole life and I'm not even this buttblasted.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 7, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Holy shit I've been a vegetarian my whole life and I'm not even this buttblasted.


...and a Happy Moo Year!






It's missing something...

huh...

Ah yes - bacon! I like variety in my delicious genocide.


----------



## bkifft (Sep 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> ...and a Happy Moo Year!
> 
> [pic removed]
> 
> ...


 
Well, you can always go to Burgerking and "Have it your way" (although they will most likely look at you as if you were from another planet the first time you order a decuple (10 layers) whopper with cheese, bacon and chilly cheese sauce)


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 7, 2014)

bkifft said:


> Well, you can always go to Burgerking and "Have it your way" (although they will most likely look at you as if you were from another planet the first time you order a decuple (10 layers) whopper with cheese, bacon and chilly cheese sauce)


I genuienly go to McDonald's and order a cheeseburger _(sometimes two or a McDouble)_, a chicken burger, fries and a drink from the cheapo menu just to concoct something along the lines of a McGangbang sometimes, except with the addition of fries between the patties. It's like an orgasm in your mouth - highly recommended.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 7, 2014)

I second the awesomeness of a McGangbang. Best burger at McDonald's.


----------



## zeello (Sep 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Isolated extreme cases.


How so?

Also, consider it logically for a moment. By necessity, millions of chicks are born into egg hatcheries each year. At least 40 percent of those chicks are male. (our science hasn't quite yet defeated this little nuisance of there being two sexes) Now, honestly, what do you think they do with all those males? And what about it would constitute an isolated or extreme case?

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chick_culling
"As male birds of the laying strain do not lay eggs and are not suitable for meat production, they are generally killed soon after they hatch. Methods of culling including cervical dislocation, asphyxiation by carbon dioxide, and maceration using a high speed grinder."

For the record, I know you don't care. But "isolated extreme cases" is something so egregiously and irresponsibly incorrect, I could not simply let it slide.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 7, 2014)

zeello said:


> How so?
> 
> Also, consider it logically for a moment. By necessity, millions of chicks are born into egg hatcheries each year. At least 40 percent of those chicks are male. (our science hasn't quite yet defeated this little nuisance of there being two sexes) Now, honestly, what do you think they do with all those males? And what about it would constitute an isolated or extreme case?
> 
> ...


I didn't argue against the obvious fact that male chicks are being separated from female chicks which are more valuable and killed off - what I said was that not all hatcheries use shovels to do it as you maintain they do or try to make it seem.

I also don't know why you'd assume that I _"don't care"_ - I do care, I just accept who I am, an omnivore. I obviously condemn inhumane ways of killing animals and praise humane ones, but I'm unwilling to stop eating meat just because said meat used to chirp or moo. I like meat. My body is designed to digest meat, it is only sensible for me to consume it. I will continue to eat meat as a part of a balanced diet, and no preaching is going to change that.


----------



## zeello (Sep 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I didn't argue against the obvious fact that male chicks are being separated from female chicks which are more valuable and killed off - what I said was that not all hatcheries use shovels to do it as you maintain they do or try to make it seem.


 
I never said they use shovels to do it. But I'm honestly perplexed as to what difference it makes whether a shovel is used. As though there'd be a fundamental difference between scooping up baby chicks with a shovel and dumping them into the container, as opposed to dumping them in a barrel and then pouring the contents into the container, or as opposed to throwing them in a garbage bag where they die of suffocation, before THEN being loaded into the container. Or whether the worker was wearing a blue shirt as opposed to a red shirt, or a red shirt as opposed to a yellow shirt. (the latter being an extreme, isolated case)

Especially when you consider the fact that, all the while, females are having their beaks intentionally torn off before being slammed into cages which are then thrown into a truck, and similarly mistreated for the rest of therir lives. Like.. even if you were to care how the male chicks are treated in the brief moment they are alive, what makes you suppose that being shoveled is all that bad? For all we know the worker was being gentle. Hell, maybe I'd like to go on a shovel ride myself someday. wheee


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 7, 2014)

zeello said:


> I never said they use shovels to do it. But I'm honestly perplexed as to what difference it makes whether a shovel is used. As though there'd be a fundamental difference between scooping up baby chicks with a shovel and dumping them into the container, as opposed to dumping them in a barrel and then pouring the contents into the container, or as opposed to throwing them in a garbage bag where they die of suffocation, before THEN being loaded into the container. Or whether the worker was wearing a blue shirt as opposed to a red shirt, or a red shirt as opposed to a yellow shirt. (the latter being an extreme, isolated case)
> 
> Especially when all the while, females are having their beaks torn off before being slammed into cages which are then thrown into a truck, and similasry mistreated for the rest of therir lives. Like.. even if you were to care how the chicks are treated in the brief moment they are alive, what makes you suppose that being shoveled is really that bad? For all we know the worker was being gentle. Hell, maybe I'd like to go on a shovel ride myself someday. wheee


Not all farms remove the beaks, that's for starters. Secondly, there is a fundamental difference between falling unconcious due to high carbon dioxide content in the air and dying versus getting cramped into a garbage bag and choking to death slowly. Thirdly, there's a big difference between being thrown around with a shovel and sliding down a slope. I sometimes don't know if you're being daft or trying to sound ironic and failing miserably. You can't assume that all slaughterhouses are inhumane, at the same time not all slaughterhouses are humane, and here we can agree. That's what inspections are for.

We've gone terribly off-topic - unless you have something to contribute to the subject of the thread, that being funny feminism bits, you might as well stop now.


----------



## Pleng (Sep 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> To be fair, there's nothing wrong with eating 20 chicken nuggets... at least not for me.  Then again, my metabolism is so rapid that ridiculous amounts of high-calorie food don't faze it one bit.


 
Enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## Gahars (Sep 8, 2014)

And so ends our game of "Spot the Vegetarian/Vegan." Thank you all for playing!

*Tumblr: Pets Edition*



Spoiler: Puppies: 1, Men: 0











 


Spoiler: Liking pets is literally genocide


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 8, 2014)

Gahars said:


> And so ends our game of "Spot the Vegetarian/Vegan." Thank you all for playing!
> 
> *Tumblr: Pets Edition*
> 
> ...



Nah Gahars -- the puppy is just teaching us how to play it. You are supposed to ask enough times and/or look pathetic that they are denying you a nice treat. Eventually you will wear them down and they will commend you for your persistence.

As for the second one I could say that is wrong but more importantly I realised I describe any mongrel pets I have (so all of them) by their colours.


----------



## GameSystem (Sep 9, 2014)

In response to the puppy. Very crap quality, but you can still hear it.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 10, 2014)

White people forced out of home at gunpoint. This isn't a crime; it's a brave stand against gentrification!

You know, I don't get this. If white people move in, it's gentrification and bad. If white people move out, it's white flight and bad. Which is it? Also, when did "white" immediately mean "rich"? I've been missing out on years of free yachts and caviar!



Spoiler: Dear White Family Members










 
I don't know what's best, number 16 (You realize that they're your ancestors, too, right?) or number 44 (a fair request).

And finally...






tfw "I'm Sexy and I Know It" trivializes you and your struggle


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 10, 2014)

I still don't get the whole POC thing - white is a colour. Why replace one label with another, why pretend that you just _"want everyone to get along"_ while simultaneously dividing the world into _"us"_ and _"the others"_? Isn't that exactly the same thing _"people of colour"_ are fighting _against_, except the other way around? I know the saying goes _"fight fire with fire"_, but I don't think it applies here.

That, and the whole victim routine has gotten terribly old and stale. Ye olde slaves are all long since dead and the youngster _"coloured"_ SJW's face little to no injustice whatsoever. The U.S. has a black president for God's sake, at this point trying to push the idea that _"institutionalized racism"_ exists is the equivalent of wearing a tinfoil hat.


>


Isn't this the dictionary definition though? "*Attractive* _adjective_ Not ugly"? 

*EDIT:* To my surprise, it almost literally is.






Oxford knows what's cookin', uh-huh. _;O;_


----------



## Gahars (Sep 10, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I still don't get the whole POC thing - white is a colour. Why replace one label with another, why pretend that you just _"want everyone to get along"_ while simultaneously dividing the world into _"us"_ and _"the others"_? Isn't that exactly the same thing _"people of colour"_ are fighting _against_, except the other way around? I know the saying goes _"fight fire with fire"_, but I don't think it applies here.


 
I agree exactly. I'll never understand it; it seems like we managed to move past terms like "colored people" only to leap right back. I guess the "of" is supposed to make it better? It may sound softer, but that is all that's really changed about it.

Horseshoe Theory strikes again, I guess.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 11, 2014)

It's because some people are total morons with almost no practical use and even less capability for rational thought.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Sep 11, 2014)

next person who misuses the term "privilege" can have the privilege to fall on a knife.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 14, 2014)

Is this sounding a bit... "cultish" to anyone else?











Also... there's this article.



> 4. Have the kid arrested for stealing your phone
> 
> Now, granted, it's not entirely Clara Vondrich's fault that this 13-year-old boy was arrested by police for stealing her phone. But, she did, by her own admission, willingly cause the commotion that led up to police being summoned, and she did—as the photos show—keep the kid pinned to a car until police arrived despite already knowing that he didn't posses her phone.
> 
> ...


 
Are you fucking kidding me? Stealing _just_ a phone shouldn't be treated as a crime? It's okay because she's just "a white lady," is that it? A woman gets her things snatched and she should just let it happen, is that it? Sounds like some real "victim blaming" bullshit to me.

Fuck I'm mad.


----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2014)

> But, she did, by her own admission, willingly cause the commotion that led up to police being summoned,


Did she steal her own phone? No? WELL THEN IT WASN'T HER WHO CAUSED THE COMMOTION 

FUCK YES I MAD


----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2014)

Take that, Steam! That'll teach you to be... um... entirely unrelated to the issue. Serves you right!


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 14, 2014)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?threads/What-Really-REALLY-Grinds-my-Gears:-Gaming-Edition.371503/

Man, all these entitled gamers. On MY TEMP?! triggering. Absolutely triggering.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 14, 2014)

Aahhh Women u can't Kill em and.....ummm.........Well u can't Kill em


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Sep 15, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?threads/What-Really-REALLY-Grinds-my-Gears:-Gaming-Edition.371503/
> 
> Man, all these entitled gamers. On MY TEMP?! triggering. Absolutely triggering.


 

Maybe you should seek maintenance.


----------



## zeello (Sep 15, 2014)

the woman was wearing clogs, how did she catch the boy? How is that even possible?

this reminds of some girl who got her phone snatched outside of a restaurant. It was a white boy who took it and he got caught. I forget what happened to him.

I have to wonder if this "wrong crowd" is taking these boys for a ride... is this some kind of gang initiation? that's some scary shit..


----------



## Gahars (Sep 15, 2014)

zeello said:


> the woman was wearing clogs, how did she catch the boy? How is that even possible?


 

He was pretty fat. Of course, stating this fact was just another in a long line of abuses:



> This kid has enough problems—he was booked on charges of grand larceny, *his Mom is probably really mad at him*, kids at school will definitely make fun of him endlessly for being caught from behind by a white lady wearing zany sunglasses. The last thing he needs is to be called fat in the newspaper. Have a heart, Clara Vondrich.


 
Love that line, too.


----------



## zeello (Sep 15, 2014)

he doesnt look fat. What's more, she was knocked to the ground when they took it. Yet she still managed to get back on her feet and catch one of them.

Those bastards actually got away with the phone. The kid practically deserves to be arrested. If she got her phone back then yes I guess she would sort of a jerk, but theydidnt just attempt to steal her phone, they actually succeeded.

They pushed her to the ground, but the mom is mad at her for holding him. Oh brother...

edit: eureka! I figured out how she caught up to him. His pants created too much drag.

edit: I have a question. Why is the NY Post article dated August 16, 1:05 AM when 1) it's still midnight, and 2) it wasn't August 16 yet when you posted it? And the Gawker page that links to it says both 8/18 and August 13, neither which should be physically possible.

I'm living in the matrix!!


----------



## Gahars (Sep 15, 2014)

As it turns out, Tumblr has one of the wealthiest user base of any social media site.



> The median household income of Tumblr’s users is $80,075, ahead of Twitter, Pinterest and Facebook ($79,562, $78,967 and $70,124, respectively), according to data provided by Tumblr. (Meanwhile, LinkedIn claims its users achieve an average household yearly income of $83,000.)


 






B-but muh oppression...

Also... 2spoopy? Or not spoopy enough?


----------



## Veho (Sep 15, 2014)

Gahars said:


> As it turns out, Tumblr has one of the wealthiest user base of any social media site.


And there I thought the average tumblrite is a penniless liberal arts/women's studies student whose income is actually _negative_. Maybe Bill Gates has a tumblr account and is throwing the average off.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 15, 2014)

Veho said:


> And there I thought the average tumblrite is a penniless liberal arts/women's studies student whose income is actually _negative_. Maybe Bill Gates has a tumblr account and is throwing the average off.


 
To be fair, Daddy's Wallet/Mommy's Purse/Xir's Otherdimensional Handbag is probably a huge contributor.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Sep 16, 2014)

Veho said:


> Take that, Steam! That'll teach you to be... um... entirely unrelated to the issue. Serves you right!


 
This explains the fucktons (Literally 45,000 ms ping) in CSGO I had earlier. Damn you feminists!


----------



## Gahars (Sep 19, 2014)

Your oppressive regime ends now... people with aspergers?

Sheesh, lady. Picking on the disabled is pretty low. Take some responsibility for yourself; it was probably your fault for asking dumb questions in a STEM class anyway.

And now... *A user responds to Martin Luther King, Jr.'s "I Have a Dream" speech.*








Spoiler: PLOT TWIST



The person in red? A white guy.

This fremdschamen brought to you by M. White Shyamalan.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Sep 20, 2014)

Gahars said:


> *snip*


----------



## Gahars (Sep 21, 2014)

Somewhat peculiar post, but...






I just wanted to go fast.


----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## TyBlood13 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## bkifft (Sep 22, 2014)

Veho said:


> [picture removed]


 
*ahem* "FAT SHAMING! FUCKING ABLEIST! GO EAT A BOWL OF KNIVES AND DIE!"
Dang, every time I channel an SJW I feel the urge to chastise myself with a cat of nine tails soaked in vinegar because of all my privileges.



TyBlood13 said:


> [pic removed]


warning: 4chanism: SAUCE PLZ?


----------



## Gahars (Sep 22, 2014)

Of course! It was so obvious!

Thank God they only spew this stuff behind their keyboards; when they meet in real life, things get... ugly.


----------



## Veho (Sep 23, 2014)

#transnotatroll


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 23, 2014)

Not sure if this one falls in line but someone pointed me at Vice a few weeks back, they have a fantastic youtube channel so I thought I would look at the site proper. After disabling most of my security I managed to get comments to load

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/mental-health-nhs-in-crisis-hannah-ewens-mind-392



 




Spoiler: The "offending" section









There are many times I would choose words carefully when they arose from mental health issues. On the other hand I was once told that using the term brainstorm might be offensive to epileptics so I am not inclined to take everything at face value.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 23, 2014)

Veho said:


> #transnotatroll


Damn, transfats - you scary!


----------



## Veho (Sep 23, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Damn, transfats - you scary!


Methinks he was being sarcastic. Check the hashtags.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 23, 2014)

Veho said:


> Methinks he was being sarcastic. Check the hashtags.


I know he was sarcastic, I was making a funny.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 23, 2014)

Dictators? Acting like bullies? I'm shocked, I tell you, shocked!











What's even better is that players have to choose to act as "bullies." It's entirely possible to play the game as a benevolent leader (in fact, it even rewards you for doing so with more money, less uprisings, etc.). He's upset at the game for how he behaved in it.


----------



## bkifft (Sep 24, 2014)

From the same Polytron review of Tropico 5 :


> What could have been a commentary on narrow-minded dictators instead enforced the game's backward world view


 
That's exactly what I want from reviews: Being told what something should have been and trying to send me on a guilt trip.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 24, 2014)

After Emma Watson gave a speech to the UN on the topic of feminism, it seems that the mysterious hacker 4chan threatened to leak her nudes.

...Except it turns out that this is was all the work of Rantic, a SJW viral marketing group.

Blimey!

EDIT: I should really stop horsing around, but...


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Sep 25, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Dictators? Acting like bullies? I'm shocked, I tell you, shocked!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

People who take fiction as serious as real life.
bread.gif to you too


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 25, 2014)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> People who take fiction as serious as real life.
> bread.gif to you too



Hmm. I have long pondered the problem that if material to be rated/censored is so corrupting then how do the censors avoid becoming so corrupt. It seems it may have taken hold in reviewers/journalists, which means they were partially right when they said that computer games cause imitations in real life... that would also handily explain the corruption in games journalism thing as well.

It all makes sense now.


----------



## Flame (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 29, 2014)

While we're posting quotes, I remember reading a quite good one - _"Feminism is a movement that tries to achieve equality between the sexes by focusing solely on the issues of just one of them"_, or something to that effect. It made me smile, how painfully accurate, eh?


----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Hmm. I have long pondered the problem that if material to be rated/censored is so corrupting then how to the censors avoid being so corrupt.


They don't. They sacrifice themselves for the greater good.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 29, 2014)

Sounds like someone just failed Bio 101.






And here's something almost as sinister as our cruel enforcement of Mondays.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 29, 2014)

My need for a double-what of the day has been satisfied.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 29, 2014)

But it is a social construct, mainly by virtue of it being a linguistic construct. Sure, biology would tell me that there are two biological "sexes" when it comes to organisms that reproduce via gametes but that is only a construct, one typically enforced by the physics and chemistry that underpins biology when it comes to the continuation of the concept, but still a construct.

I fear I am not making my point clear though, to that I end I must resort to poetry
http://www.terrybisson.com/page6/page6.html


----------



## Gahars (Sep 29, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> But it is a social construct, mainly by virtue of it being a linguistic construct. Sure, biology would tell me that there are two biological "sexes" when it comes to organisms that reproduce via gametes but that is only a construct, one typically enforced by the physics and chemistry that underpins biology when it comes to the continuation of the concept, but still a construct.
> 
> I fear I am not making my point clear though, to that I end I must resort to poetry
> http://www.terrybisson.com/page6/page6.html


 

Hey, everyone, look! It's a social science nerd! Let's social construct some snowballs and pelt him!

It's a construct in the sense that the language we use shapes our understanding, sure, but not in the "Biology isn't real and there's no such thing as sex" sense that these types like to parrot.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 29, 2014)

Gahars said:


> It's a construct in the sense that the language we use shapes our understanding, sure, but not in the "Biology isn't real and there's no such thing as sex" sense that these types like to parrot.


But Gahars, there _is_ no such thing as sex in their lives...


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 29, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Hey, everyone, look! It's a social science nerd! Let's social construct some snowballs and pelt him!



Leaving aside your awfully presumptive use of pronouns, I mean you might have got lucky on this occasion or at least hit indifference, your point with the snowballs, things constructed from a selection on wonderfully unique pieces to make a whole, warranted further examination and may ultimately serve to demonstrate my point.



Foxi4 said:


> But Gahars, there _is_ no such thing as sex in their lives...



What a bigoted thing to say. Merely being in the presence of someone and feeling that connection is a kind of sex if you believe it to be.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 29, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Leaving aside your awfully presumptive use of pronouns, I mean you might have got lucky on this occasion or at least hit indifference, your point with the snowballs, things constructed from a selection on wonderfully unique pieces to make a whole, warranted further examination and may ultimately serve to demonstrate my point.


Instructions unclear, ballsack stuck in refrigerator after a failed attempt at making snowballs, help.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 29, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Instructions unclear, ballsack stuck in refrigerator after a failed attempt at making snowballs, help.


----------



## Veho (Sep 30, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 30, 2014)

I would contemplate age of consent but I am not sure that is appropriate.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm surprised the post wasn't filled with "I'd tap that" comments - that would be the first thing I'd type if I saw tumblerites getting upset over it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 30, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm surprised the post wasn't filled with "I'd tap that" comments - that would be the first thing I'd type if I saw tumblerites getting upset over it.





Foxi4 said:


> there _is_ no such thing as sex in their lives...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 1, 2014)

Target lives up to their namesake by being the target of a new sexist scandal.


----------



## Veho (Oct 1, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Target lives up to their namesake by being the target of a new sexist scandal.





> OMG YOU GOT TO BE KIDDING ME! , a professor wasted time with this, don't you have students to teach, maybe meet with other professors and find a way to feed people better around the world, maybe find a cure for a disease, but NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO you making a deal about friggin PAJAMAS, YOU SHOULD BE FIRED , YOUR PROFESSORSHIP REMOVED FROM YOU, and YOU SHOULD BE GIVEN A JOB AT TARGET AS AS BOX BOY THAT WAY YOU CAN LOOK AT ALL THE PAJAMAS YOU WANT, if I were you MR PROFESSOR id be embarassed , hang my head in shame and go to my very next class and apologize to the students and ask for their forgiveness for being such a poor representation of a learned member of the educational society. SHAME ON YOU SHAME ON YOU!


----------



## Gahars (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh, boy, this one's a doozy.



			
				TL;DR said:
			
		

> "Be honest, am I sexy?"
> "No."
> "S-stop oppressing me!"


 
There's even literal spaghetti!



> Ever since I was little, I’ve struggled with who I was. I have a distinct memory of being in fifth grade walking through the cafeteria with my tray of spaghetti and meatballs, and for the first time, noticing that my thighs were larger than every other girls’.


 
Also, helping women learn how to check for breast cancer? Misogyny.



Spoiler: Keeping abreast of the situation











Even keeping women stay alive is oppression now. Where does it end?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 3, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Also, helping women learn how to check for breast cancer? Misogyny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Biology oppresses men on matters of early detection. I mean you are supposed to look for lumps.... in your ball sack.


----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Oh, boy, this one's a doozy.


Not really. It's more of "turns out I'm not as hot as I thought I was, ouch". No mention er even suggestion of any "oppression" or anything related.  Methinks you might be projecting a bit. 



Gahars said:


> Also, helping women learn how to check for breast cancer? Misogyny.


Don't teach women to check for cancer, teach cancer to not affect women  ;O;


----------



## Gahars (Oct 3, 2014)

Veho said:


> Not really. It's more of "turns out I'm not as hot as I thought I was, ouch". No mention er even suggestion of any "oppression" or anything related. Methinks you might be projecting a bit.


 


> Since then, I’ve tried reflecting on why the words of strangers stung me so sharply. What I realized was this: Being a sensitive person who tries to think of other’s feelings in every situation, the thought of deliberately going out of one’s way to bring someone else down felt exceptionally cruel. It hurt.


 
She asked for honest responses, got them, and then spends over 1000 words of rationalizing and humblebragging about how "strong" she really is for doing absolutely nothing. It's an eye-roll worthy piece. Methinks you're getting hung up on taking the "oppression" line literally. 

EDIT:



Spoiler: The struggle is real










 
I guess she would've preferred this instead:



> Knees weak/
> Arms are penne/
> She's spilling already/
> Mom's spaghetti


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 3, 2014)

Wait, we have a poetry slam?

Made of dough
Arse like jelly
More pizza has no need to go
In your belly

Anyway when tossing a room looking for something someone has hidden you often want to start with a focal point and move a few paces around. Seeing the sofa part I am now drawn to wonder if I need, or it could be improved by, a refinement for subject weight.


----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2014)

Gahars said:


> She asked for honest responses, got them, and then spends over 1000 words of rationalizing and humblebragging about how "strong" she really is for doing absolutely nothing.


I saw none of that in there. 



Gahars said:


> Spoiler: The struggle is real


My brain hurts after reading that


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 3, 2014)

I know Gahars is anti fun but I am the kind that ignores such things, at least until you have a night on the town with me.


----------



## Veho (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 5, 2014)

Veho said:


> _*Doll*_


So... does that work like a voodoo doll out of the box or does it require a non-gender-specific ritual first to work that way?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 5, 2014)

New game.

Somewhat antiquated terms to "trigger" the over-sensitives. Basically a variation on http://xkcd.com/326/ and the usual "insult someone but do it in a way that retaliation would be so long after the fact as to be bad form for the insulted party" but with more wind up potential.

Example.
I was aware that the term for a collective grouping of owls is a parliament, I was also aware that a group of herons is a sedge, however it is with a heavy heart that I admit I did not know the term for a collective grouping of ducks. http://www.npwrc.usgs.gov/about/faqs/animals/names.htms says one of them is "badling", http://www.yourdictionary.com/badling also defines it as "An effeminate or womanish man".


----------



## Gahars (Oct 8, 2014)

And now we're starting to veer into "legitimate mental illness" territory.



Spoiler










 
Yeesh.

Anyway...



Spoiler










 
So we have to give you money *and* dismantle capitalism at the same time? I don't think you understand how this works...

And finally, South Park's got a new episode coming up. Called "The Cissy." Brace yourselves...



Spoiler: Lest we ever forget the tragedy that is "Kick a Ginger Day"










 
Honestly, the best endorsement you can give South Park is outrage and fear. The show's been on for a little under 20 years and their still finding new ways to get people up in arms.

Besides, if you can't laugh at yourself every now and then, it's hard to take you seriously.


----------



## Veho (Oct 8, 2014)

Gahars said:


> So we have to give you money *and* dismantle capitalism at the same time? I don't think you understand how this works...


Communism uses money too   



Gahars said:


> And finally, South Park's got a new episode coming up. Called "The Cissy." Brace yourselves...


"The _Cis_-sy"? Who is this aimed at again?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 8, 2014)

I can't wait for the meltdown.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Oct 8, 2014)

Yes let's attack the show _that literally aims at offending people in some way or another. _Job well done


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 8, 2014)

Does South Park aim to offend? I always read it as a show that showcased some kind of issue, often one quite literally ripped from the headlines, and let the issue make fun of itself, mainly because most of the things it covers are ripe for that.


----------



## Veho (Oct 8, 2014)

It is a art.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 8, 2014)

Veho said:


> It is a art.


I see that the commissioner turned on the /r/atheism signal on... The world needs its knights.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 8, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Does South Park aim to offend? I always read it as a show that showcased some kind of issue, often one quite literally ripped from the headlines, and let the issue make fun of itself, mainly because most of the things it covers are ripe for that.


 

More so in its earliest episodes, but yeah, that's definitely there. It's just more in the "We'll do what we want no matter what people think/how politically incorrect/etc." sort of way rather than outright shock humor most of the time.



Veho said:


> Communism uses money too


 

Not in Marx's view, which is the one these sorts tend to flock to. Stalinism/Maoism/etc. perhaps, but something tells me all that their bourgeoisie tender wouldn't be so good after the revolution.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 8, 2014)

/Stirs the feminism pot
Any news from the Might No. 9 team?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 8, 2014)

Veho said:


> It is a art.


Well, their plan worked.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 8, 2014)

Bortz said:


> /Stirs the feminism pot
> Any news from the Might No. 9 team?


 

I don't have the links on me now, but there was a bit of a shitstorm recently. Dina's blocked people from the forums and the game's twitter for supporting GamerGate. This includes backers, the people who funded the game in the first place; one person was blocked despite giving $300 to the Kickstarter.

Shit's bonkers, yo.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 8, 2014)

Nuts, I was hoping for more exciting juicy news.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## zeello (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm a childist. Now if only there was a way to say that without getting arrested..


----------



## zeello (Oct 9, 2014)

Turns out childism is actually a thing. Sort of. I though the above pic made up the term childism as a joke, but there is actually a book called Childism. There isn't a Wikipedia page for childism, though. Not yet.

edit: Wait, does childism mean the abuse of children, or being against the abuse of children?

racism = bad
sexism = bad
feminism = against sexism (good)

OK well I think the book on childism uses childish to mean abuse, so childism = bad

meaning there is currently no word for being against childism.

edit: android keeps fucking autocorrecting childism to childish. Okay, I get it, childism is not a word. No need to rub it in!


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 9, 2014)

zeello said:


> [on the nature of *ism]



I wonder if this is like passing an -ology in your exams, even if it happens to be sociology.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 9, 2014)

So I watched the south park episode... I am not sure it ultimately said much of anything. However with me frequenting this topic I might be more... culturally aware than I normally am so I might have overlooked what was otherwise a nice primer. Mind you this might be a marginal repeat of the Muhammed thing (they already did it many series before).


----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2014)

This: 

http://i.imgur.com/L8o149k.gifv


----------



## Gahars (Oct 9, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> So I watched the south park episode... I am not sure it ultimately said much of anything. However with me frequenting this topic I might be more... culturally aware than I normally am so I might have overlooked what was otherwise a nice primer. Mind you this might be a marginal repeat of the Muhammed thing (they already did it many series before).


 

This is what happens when you get offended by something without even seeing it. The episode itself was pretty evenhanded, and treated the issue with actual delicacy. Then again, the message was less about trans people and more about how great Lorde is, which I can't argue with.

Good thing these people don't watch any Steve Brule, though, or they'd be triggered to death by now.


----------



## bkifft (Oct 9, 2014)

If someone wants to irate SJWs (Important: not every SJ fellow is an SJW, just like not every Muslim is a terrorist) without using insults: Ask them on their stance of transgenderwoman exclusion practiced by some feminists (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Femin...clusion_of_transgender_and_transsexual_people).

But always remember: logic was invented by the Patriarchy. Proof: It lacks all emotions.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 9, 2014)

Here's an update on the South Park outrage.

How embarrassing.

Speaking of embarrassing...



Spoiler










 
All the self-awareness of a calculator. Give the calculator some credit, though; at least it's useful to society.



Spoiler










 
That's a good point, asker. However, why are you so preoccupied with your gender identity? There's starving children in the Congo that would kill for gender dysmorphia if it meant they could enjoy your cushy first world existence. Check your privilege. /s


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 9, 2014)

That's surprisingly mild. Where's my #CancelSouthPark? The twitterites and tumblerites have become terribly dull as of late.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 10, 2014)

Sorry to post again so quickly, but oh man...



Spoiler: Sounds like somebody's gonna be getting the goofballs


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 10, 2014)

Okay.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 10, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Sorry to post again so quickly, but oh man...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sounds like somebody's gonna be getting the goofballs



Dude, mate, bro, son, 'right boi, guy, lad, bloke, geezer, good sir, fella, old chap I think you will find that is two different sections of one website.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 10, 2014)

http://www.salon.com/2014/10/09/mic...t_ask_for_a_raise_trust_the_system_and_karma/


----------



## Gahars (Oct 10, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> http://www.salon.com/2014/10/09/mic...t_ask_for_a_raise_trust_the_system_and_karma/


 


			
				Microsoft CEO said:
			
		

> If you want a raise, don't just ask for it, work for it!





			
				Salon said:
			
		

> There must be rain a-comin' because I'm getting a tingle in muh soggy knees!


 
Because of course.



			
				Actual Quote said:
			
		

> A lot of advice is thrown at women to be considered equals in the workplace — lean in, speak up, be confident, demand raises and promotions, don’t dress “slutty” — which in itself is problematic because it places the onus on women to correct the culturally entrenched male dominance in workplaces.


 
For someone championing women, she seems pretty horrified at the thought of women having responsibility.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 11, 2014)

Spoiler: The Goobening










 
Because "doing your own research" and "providing information for free" is oppression now. God forbid someone doesn't hand you the money you're so entitled to.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 11, 2014)

You mean all those times I said "I quite like this [paid for] book, however you can pick up a lot it from [this free website]" (also substitute as appropriate for software where you might just have to do a bit more work) I was in fact a bad person?


----------



## Gahars (Oct 11, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> You mean all those times I said "I quite like this [paid for] book, however you can pick up a lot it from [this free website]" (also substitute as appropriate for software where you might just have to do a bit more work) I was in fact a bad person?


 

Indeed. As it turns out, libraries are also intellectual heist factories.


----------



## bkifft (Oct 12, 2014)

Gahars said:


> [snip]
> 
> Because "doing your own research" and "providing information for free" is oppression now. God forbid someone doesn't hand you the money you're so entitled to.


 
The kicker? The guy got harassed into taking his gist down.
pro tip: typing unique stuff in all caps makes it way more easy to find it, so let's give the unidentified owner of http://thewomansplainer.com/ (real talk: look at this page and tell me it isn't meant as satire without smirking/bursting into laughter) a thankful nod.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Oct 13, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


> Well, their plan worked.


 
"superior intellect" yet they fall for this blatant bait.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 14, 2014)

Spoiler










 
I've been studying evolutionary history so I can confirm this. Amoebas with black pigment appeared and then amoebas with white pigment started popping up and it was all downhill from there.






...She typed in English.

:^)

I know I love to joke about it, but this obsession with cultural appropriation just gets to me. It's so weird seeing these supposed progressives acting as if culture is tangible property and demanding it remain segregated along racial lines. Maybe I've said it before, but it's such a blatantly segregationist attitude, and it amazes me that so many people can spout the rhetoric without doing a double take.


----------



## zeello (Oct 14, 2014)

if poc appropriate white people stuff to take revenge on white people appropriating poc stuff, then poc forfeit their original culture in favor of white culture and therefore they ultimately will BECOME WHITE THEMSELVES.

Don't you see? white people win no matter what you do!! Man it just rustles my jimmies just thinking about it.


----------



## Veho (Oct 14, 2014)

This sounds like something I would read in this thread, Poe's Law and all. 






I know I've seen the "doctors are oppressing me" line in this thread already.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 14, 2014)

I wonder what would happen if we threw Neanderthals and expansion/migration into the mix, I also wonder if this lot combined with the 6000 year old earth lark.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 16, 2014)

Spoiler










 
Suitable Reaction:


----------



## Veho (Oct 16, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Spoiler


What were the "racist" remarks the person made?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 16, 2014)

As I am neither brave enough not masochistic enough to do my own original research in this instance has there been any reaction to the latest episode of south park?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 16, 2014)

Not sure if it is strictly related but the logic used almost certainly goes to the same parties as other things seen in this thread and the related ones


Potential for editing abuse and iffy sample selection aside, I did not realise there was this level of ignorance going on. I am drawn to wonder if it is the pithy message overrides evidence that takes more than two sentences to summarise thing.


----------



## bkifft (Oct 16, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> As I am neither brave enough not masochistic enough to do my own original research in this instance has there been any reaction to the latest episode of south park?


 
"Handicar" got way less of a tumblresque outcry than "Cissy", sparked some small discussions about "Uber" and related services but nothing really noteworthy (at least I haven't noticed anything).



FAST6191 said:


> Not sure if it is strictly related but the logic used almost certainly goes to the same parties as other things seen in this thread and the related ones
> [snip]
> 
> Potential for editing abuse and iffy sample selection aside, I did not realise there was this level of ignorance going on. I am drawn to wonder if it is the pithy message overrides evidence that takes more than two sentences to summarise thing.


 
Same disclaimer re edit and select, still quite related:


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 16, 2014)

The Penn and Teller stuff on GMO was probably the last thing I saw from US TV on the matter, though I was thinking more about the organic stuff.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 18, 2014)

Tumblr in a nutshell


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 19, 2014)

Old news, but I still found it entertaining, especially the bit where the "rape victim" didn't know she was raped until someone else told her she was. Also the bit where she encouraged the "rapist". 

http://www.avoiceformen.com/mens-ri...l-rape-vs-rape-culture-featuring-lena-dunham/

Remember, kids! If you have a vagina, you are not responsible for any consequences of your own poor judgement.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Oct 19, 2014)

Veho said:


> no


 


There's a time when the only thing you need to accept is that the shape your body is highly unnatural to the point of health problems. Besides, even regarding looks, you can't just make people find that shit attractive. That's not how brains work, and I'm sure this person in the photo's brain isn't working anyways.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 19, 2014)

*A Student Union refuses to commemorate the Holocaust because it's "Eurocentric" and "Colonialist"*

Shut it down, the goyim know!

Well, okay, surely they're just joking here or someth-



> A motion was proposed at the Goldsmiths Students’ Assembly yesterday to commemorate Holocaust Memorial Day and victims of genocide.
> 
> Education officer Sarah El-alfy urged students to vote against the proposal, rejecting it as “eurocentric”.
> 
> ...


 







Veho said:


> What were the "racist" remarks the person made?


 

You scared me away form this thread for a bit. I don't remember exactly. It might've been actually racist, it might've been Tumblr "racist," but either way, that "Step in line or you're next" attitude gave me the heebie-jeebies.



Foxi4 said:


> *snip*


 

Lena Dunham is a hack and it amazes me that so many critics are happy to drink her special brand of Kool-Aid. I guess you have to play victim when you're so low on talent and capability.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 19, 2014)

I knew there was a reason I actively avoided joining any kind of student union. Mind you if they are going to provide comedy as good as this then I might have to sit in some. Hopefully I can contain the laughter or keep it at low level chortling, though being forcibly ejected from such a meeting would be a high point for me.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 19, 2014)

KING KEK
http://everydayfeminism.com/2014/09/white-privilege-explained/


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 19, 2014)

So for tertiary education a 78, 22 split where http://quickfacts.census.gov/qfd/states/00000.html says the US population is 77.7% white.

Me thinks that the author may wish to read up on the concept of statistics.

Is there still a legacy? Well given my grandparents were adults, indeed birthing my parents by this point, during the US Civil Rights Movement and basic stats/logic (have your grandparents ever got you a job? Supported your education?.... or indeed basic grandparent hypothesis in evolution) then it is all but certain. Likewise it may take quite some time to even out -- most of the wealth creation would have happened in a time where safety, environmental concerns, the need to provide pensions... (all expensive gigs, though still ones that probably want to be put ahead of pure profit) were not such a concern.

Edit
Pingouin7 I must thank you for linking that site. There is some genuine stuff there but the signal to noise ratio is skewed so far towards hilariously bad (and thus very amusing) that it was a wonderful read this evening.


----------



## bkifft (Oct 20, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


> KING KEK
> http://everydayfeminism.com/2014/09/white-privilege-explained/


 
Getting mixed signals in this comic(?).

Let me take the Ferguson shooting as an example: was the fact that a white cop shot a black person racist, was the fact that media reported on "white shot black" racist, was the fact that people protested the act of "white shot black" and it's handling racist, was all of that racist, was none of it racist, or am I simply way to white and therefore racist?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 21, 2014)

Wait, torrents aren't P2P now? I have met some people espousing the concept before (usually along the lines of "Ew, gnutella/shareaza, dirty p2p stuff. I use torrents".

Also yeah, damn legit advertisers wanting to steer clear of shady torrent sites.

Anyway I had never actually seen one of those before, I would be willing to give it the benefit of the doubt and think that maybe some of the stuff without the fundamental technical misunderstandings could have touched upon something.

Finally, reported for linking torrent sites.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 21, 2014)

Gender Equality


----------



## Necron (Oct 21, 2014)

Bortz said:


> Gender Equality


 

I'm actually all up for this. Too bad society opresses me . Check your privilege womyn!


----------



## bkifft (Oct 21, 2014)

Ok, show of hands: who has seen adds on any shady sites (as which I usually label this kind of torrent sites) in the last five years aka. wanted to test if their antivirus snakeoil works? But I guess tools like Ad-Block and No$cript are to be shunned for being anti-inclusive.

Also: While there is a chance this has already been posted (even though a thread search suggested otherwise): Warning: If you have at least a basic understanding of programming languages don't read this while drinking anything: https://gitorious.org/c-plus-equality/c-plus-equality/, the first really working programming language that is based on feminist principles. Also be sure to read the code examples.

Also quite informative: how bitbucket was "asked" to take C+= own: https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/8629/harassing-repository#comment-7380632 (at first they resisted as it wasn't against their TOS, but then they caved, changed the TOS, banned C+=. YAY.)


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 21, 2014)

That is some effort put into making a joke. Mind you it would probably end up a great esoteric language.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 21, 2014)

Denial isn't just a river in Egypt.



Spoiler










 


> An estimated 3.5% of adults in the United States identify as lesbian, gay, or bisexual *and **an estimated 0.3% of adults are transgender*.


The Williams Institute


I'm really curious how 99.7% isn't considered the default.



Veho said:


> *snip*


 

Critical misunderstandings, an obvious lack of research, and a farcical conclusion? From Beatta Anita? Say it ain't so!

Too bad she took down her original Bayonetta video where she reveals that she didn't understand the game at all and argued for segregated bussing after people called her on her shit. Also, too bad the internet never forgets.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Oct 22, 2014)

Veho said:


>






#WhineAboutSuperficiaBullshitInsteadOfFightingForActualWomen'sProblems


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2014)

Veho said:


>





Whaaatttt ohhh nooo ads are targeting the main demographic of users who go on that site , how dare they  !!! _(adblock doesnt exist her world)_

On a serious note, was there any reason for her to make that video, ads aren't going to try and appeal to the minority.


----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2014)

tumblr in a nutshell:


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 22, 2014)

Veho said:


> tumblr in a nutshell:



Damn, dude even avoided eye contact.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 22, 2014)

Veho said:


> tumblr in a nutshell:


Made my day.


----------



## Veho (Oct 23, 2014)

Has this been posted yet?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 23, 2014)

There is a fair body of research that says profanity lessens pain.... hmm.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 23, 2014)

Spoiler: THAT'S RACIST











 
Isn't it more racist to immediately associate watermelons with the stereotype?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 23, 2014)

I always find those sorts of stories amusing, mainly as the fried chicken and watermelon stuff is something that, as far as I know, only exists in North America as a stereotype. Indeed I had never heard of it until I spend some time over there.


----------



## Flame (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Oct 24, 2014)

Even SJW fiction is not good enough for SJW's. 



Spoiler










 
Because paper-bagging actors and actresses totally isn't racist and discriminatory in any way, shape, or form. No sirree, Bob!

Just remember: No matter what you do, it'll never be good enough.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 24, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Even SJW fiction is not good enough for SJW's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gahars, you are clearly not black enough to get this.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 24, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Gahars, you are clearly not black enough to get this.


 

Au contraire. I'm blacker than Urkel!


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 24, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Au contraire. I'm blacker than Urkel!


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 24, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Au contraire. I'm blacker than Urkel!



Pah, if this thread has taught me anything it is not what you are like on the outside/in your genetics but what is in your heart....


----------



## Veho (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 24, 2014)

Does 'Era Of The Big Booty' Really Mean 'Era Of White Cultural Appropriation'?

_"You stole our booties, yo!" ;O;_


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Does 'Era Of The Big Booty' Really Mean 'Era Of White Cultural Appropriation'?
> 
> _"You stole our booties, yo!" ;O;_


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 25, 2014)

Veho said:


>


The struggle.







The _"stare rape"_ has to stop.


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> The _"stare rape"_ has to stop.


Stare rape? I thought she was talking about remote controlled rapebots


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 25, 2014)

Veho said:


> Stare rape? I thought she was talking about remote controlled rapebots


You are so misinformed, Veho - you should know that men are so privileged that they can rape using just their eyes.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Vipera (Oct 25, 2014)

Smells like 2008


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 25, 2014)

Vipera said:


> Smells like 2008


Smells like LOTS OF SPAGHETTI!


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 25, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> The struggle.
> 
> The _"stare rape"_ has to stop.



No reusing images. http://gbatemp.net/threads/for-stro...net-plus-equality.361231/page-24#post-5023592

Anyway I have to figure out what this "urban privacy" business is. Is it like personal space or is it what privacy is when you accept that in a town you are likely to be all crammed in like chickens* on the way to slaughter.

*I would have said cows but popular logic has it that they are required to have more space than the average commuter train.


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Arras (Oct 25, 2014)

Not to be annoying, but... why the black bars that are three times the size of the image itself?


----------



## Chary (Oct 25, 2014)

Arras said:


> Not to be annoying, but... why the black bars that are three times the size of the image itself?


 
Because of those darned straight male gamers. Ruining everything. ;O;


----------



## Arras (Oct 25, 2014)

Chary said:


> Because of those darned straight male gamers. Ruining everything. ;O;


Ah right, let me correct that. Why those afro-american bars?


----------



## Gahars (Oct 25, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> *snip*


 

I love how they always forget that, even if a character is designed solely to be "sexualized" or whatever, there's bisexual and lesbian women it would appeal to as well. I guess those women are just inconvenient.

You know, I'd have to wonder why none of them bring up something like JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, where despite the fact that many of the characters are near-impossibly chiseled and prone to posing, straight men still make up a good chunk of the fanbase. Shit, if you want a live-action example, take a look at Arrow (this is the show's poster). Who's stepping in to defend us men from the alienating hunkiness permeating from the screen?


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 25, 2014)

There's something that has really bothered me lately about the feminist frequency twitter (not that it hasn't driven me up a wall in the past but)

Recently in Washington state a mass shooting occurred in which a young Native American Freshman shot and killed 3 students. 
Feminist Frequency immediately jumped on board, not to sympathize with the school or those affected, but rather...




https://twitter.com/femfreq/status/525781140943011841

Are we kidding here?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 25, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I love how they always forget that, even if a character is designed solely to be "sexualized" or whatever, there's bisexual and lesbian women it would appeal to as well. I guess those women are just inconvenient.
> 
> You know, I'd have to wonder why none of them bring up something like JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, where despite the fact that many of the characters are near-impossibly chiseled and prone to posing, straight men still make up a good chunk of the fanbase. Shit, if you want a live-action example, take a look at Arrow (this is the show's poster). Who's stepping in to defend us men from the alienating hunkiness permeating from the screen?



But if a heterosexual man sees a well toned/sexualised woman then that is nice, if they see a well toned/sexualised man then that is aspirational material, a well toned/sexualised man might also be aspirational material for a heterosexual woman but a well toned/sexualised woman is just wrong to them. I fear you need to refine your logic. Those that are not heterocommon (whoo, I can make up words as well) presumably explode or something.


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> *pic*


To be quite fair, "made by" and "made for" are two different things.


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Oct 25, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> There's something that has really bothered me lately about the feminist frequency twitter (not that it hasn't driven me up a wall in the past but)
> 
> Recently in Washington state a mass shooting occurred in which a young Native American Freshman shot and killed 3 students.
> Feminist Frequency immediately jumped on board, not to sympathize with the school or those affected, but rather...
> ...


 

What a c**t.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Oct 25, 2014)

Veho said:


>


 


I like how these people talk about being strong, and not being damsels in distress, but when something as benign as this happens they act like they're going to die or something, because honestly, these people are extremely weak, and that's why they rely on trying to get society to adjust to their level of weakness so they don't freak out and get "PTSD" when someone disagrees with them because they're so fragile they'll let anything get to them.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TyBlood13 (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## BORTZ (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Oct 28, 2014)

We're through the looking glass, people.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Lucifer666 (Oct 28, 2014)

this whole thread is so politically incorrect I'm dying please tell me this is satire

I'm by no means one of those tumblr SJWs and they make me really uncomfortable, but saying this as a dude myself (not that it should matter), feminism (as in equality, *not* hating men) IS important because society puts a lot more pressure on women than it does on men and that's wrong

i don't like/care for feminist frequency at all because she's been proven to be a fraud and also makes some outrageous points, and I don't agree with her post against bayonetta because it IS developed by a woman, but what she said about mass shootings is absolutely true


----------



## Gahars (Oct 28, 2014)

*I can't stop typing edition!*



Lucifer666 said:


> this whole thread is so politically incorrect I'm dying please tell me this is satire


 
This is nothing. Ever try /pol/, goyim?



Lucifer666 said:


> I'm by no means one of those tumblr SJWs and they make me really uncomfortable, but saying this as a dude myself (not that it should matter), feminism (as in equality, *not* hating men) IS important because society puts a lot more pressure on women than it does on men and that's wrong


 
I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that no one here has a problem with feminism in the sense that women deserve equal rights and treatment. The big problem is with this modern, radical sect of feminism (3rd Wave) that has run out of meaningful things to say and so has turned to hunting for boogie men to stay relevant. They invent conspiracies of patriarchies and rape cultures, or perpetuate bogus statistics and ideas (the myth of the 77 cent wage gap, for instance). Very often, these activists seem like they're out to avoid any personal responsibility for themselves rather than actually advance anything. There's a reason the term "oppression olympics" has become a common descriptor.

Personally, I object to it because I think it's basically trying to infantilize women by telling them they're nothing but helpless victims. In Western society, women have practically no institutional impediments to their success, and anyone, regardless of gender, can succeed by virtue of merit and hard work (with a healthy amount of luck, too, of course). I have no doubt that there's still individual cases of sexism and discrimination against women, and those should absolutely be addressed, but by and large, we're all equal in the Western world.

If these radical activists really wanted to tackle a patriarchy, they'd focus on Saudi Arabia, where women aren't even allowed to drive. If they wanted to stop a rape culture, they'd be working with Indian women to end the disturbingly high prevalence of rapes there. Unfortunately, these activists seem too obsessed with their cozy, upper-middle class lifestyles to look beyond their own "oppression."

Besides, it's not like men don't also face unique pressures. Men have higher suicide rates, higher on-the-job death rates, are subject to the draft, etc. We have shorter lines for the bathroom, sure, but it's not all sunshine and lollipops.



Lucifer666 said:


> i don't like/care for feminist frequency at all because she's been proven to be a fraud and also makes some outrageous points, and I don't agree with her post against bayonetta because it IS developed by a woman, but what she said about mass shootings is absolutely true


 

The idea that mass shooters are shooters by virtue of them being men is a bigoted, sexist statement. That's what people take offense at. To try and turn a very real mental health issue into another one of her talking points, especially on the eve of a horrific tragedy, is what people are so offended by. This is especially true when only a percent of a percent of a percent of a percent of men commit these exceedingly rare crimes (out of around 160 million in the US alone).


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 28, 2014)

Lucifer666 said:


> this whole thread is so politically incorrect I'm dying please tell me this is satire



Give or take the times people take things to their "logical" conclusion is there really much in the way of political incorrectness in this thread? If the content, phrasing and attitudes make you uncomfortable then so be it and the previous sentence might be akin to pointing out an improper use of the term irony.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 28, 2014)

Feminism by definition is not a philosophy of equality - that's _egalitarianism_. Feminism is interested strictly in feminine issues, it made total sense in the early 20th century when women fought for equal rights and equal opportunities, in this day and age it's no longer necessary as a movement in western culture. Women are free to vote, free to educate themselves in whatever discipline they want, they have freedom of speech, religion and other personal freedoms they eagerly fought for. Both sexes are treated equally by the law, what's left to fight for, exactly?


----------



## Lucifer666 (Oct 29, 2014)

Gahars said:


> If these radical activists really wanted to tackle a patriarchy, they'd focus on Saudi Arabia, where women aren't even allowed to drive. If they wanted to stop a rape culture, they'd be working with Indian women to end the disturbingly high prevalence of rapes there. Unfortunately, these activists seem too obsessed with their cozy, upper-middle class lifestyles to look beyond their own "oppression."


 

Aye I agree, a lot of modern feminists act like women in the West can't leave the house without a gun held to their heads, and riot against very petty issues like *gasp* catcalling. These are mildly problematic but extremely trivial in comparison to some of the things women experience in the far east, for example.



Gahars said:


> Besides, it's not like men don't also face unique pressures. Men have higher suicide rates, higher on-the-job death rates, are subject to the draft, etc. We have shorter lines for the bathroom, sure, but it's not all sunshine and lollipops.


 

All right I'm gonna have to draw the line here and say that yeah okay, men do face problems for being men, but believe me when I say it is NOTHING compared to being a woman.

Furthermore the problems that men face are a RESULT of the woman-hating (dare I say the word-) patriarchy. E.g. men aren't allowed to show emotion and have to behave in a tough/strong manner so as to not look like a "weak woman". The pressure on them to hide emotion out of fear of not looking like a woman is the cause of the heightened suicide rate. Men cannot behave in a feminine manner as per society's standards without getting thrown at with words like "gay", "faggot", etc. Femininity, or the likeness of being a woman is so looked down upon amongst men.



Gahars said:


> The idea that mass shooters are shooters by virtue of them being men is a bigoted, sexist statement. That's what people take offense at. To try and turn a very real mental health issue into another one of her talking points, especially on the eve of a horrific tragedy, is what people are so offended by. This is especially true when only a percent of a percent of a percent of a percent of men commit these exceedingly rare crimes (out of around 160 million in the US alone).


 

It's not that X% of men commit mass shootings, it's that every time there has been a shooting, it's been done by a dude. In other words it's way too statistically significant to just shrug it off and say that it's only been done by men all these times by complete coincidence. Though I wouldn't say it's "by virtue of them being men" in and of themselves, but rather by virtue of how men are brought up as these macho, butch, tough-guy figures in modern society. And so when they lash out or react to an urge or a mental ailment, they do so more violently. (See: percentage of rapes committed by men vs. women, percentage of murders committed by men vs. women, etc.)

The most common misconception is that modern feminism is inherently about throwing men under the bus. It's not (though I agree so many ill-advised Tumblrites make it seem so), it's about throwing the gender-based hierarchal system under the bus, getting rid of "men>women", so that both sides benefit.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 29, 2014)

Lucifer666 said:


> All right I'm gonna have to draw the line here and say that yeah okay, men do face problems for being men, but believe me when I say it is NOTHING compared to being a woman.


 
"You may think you've come a long way, baby, but let me tell you how oppressed you _really_ are."

I don't know, men having higher suicide rates by a 4:1 ratio, men making up 77% of homicide victims, men serving longer prison sentences for the same crime, men being forced to sign up for the draft and potentially die for their country (at least in the US), etc. all sound like very legitimate issues.

This isn't a genitalia-measuring contest, and I'm not saying one group has it better or worse than another. Sure, women have a unique set of challenges, but it's ridiculous to claim that men have automatically got it easy in life. Both genders face their own sets of problems and issues, and the sooner we put aside the pointless oppression olympics, the more progress can be made on resolving those issues.



Lucifer666 said:


> Furthermore the problems that men face are a RESULT of the woman-hating (dare I say the word-) patriarchy. E.g. men aren't allowed to show emotion and have to behave in a tough/strong manner so as to not look like a "weak woman". The pressure on them to hide emotion out of fear of not looking like a woman is the cause of the heightened suicide rate. Men cannot behave in a feminine manner as per society's standards without getting thrown at with words like "gay", "faggot", etc. Femininity, or the likeness of being a woman is so looked down upon amongst men.


 
Amazing how men's problems and homophobia were really just women's problems all along, isn't it? What an interesting way to reframe the issue. (Also, isn't it homophobic to say that gays are just feminine? Just because you like a firm dicking doesn't mean you're a mincing Queer Eye host. Plus, this is ignoring the fact that plenty of women are homophobic. Have they just "internalized" misogyny now?)

This is such an exaggerated mischaracterization of masculinity and manhood that it borders on caricature. Generally speaking, men don't express their emotions in the same ways that women do, but that doesn't mean we've been trained to "suppress" our emotions. Men express themselves through different, but just as valid means; we tend to process it through activity and action, along with healthy amounts of introspection. Your viewpoint holds the female standard as the be-all, end-all and deems the male equivalent as inferior and defective because it's different; that's pretty sexist, man.

And what, are women who are criticized for being masculine or mannish actually suffering the effects of man-hating? Or is it the dastardly patriarchy at work again?

On that note, the idea that society is patriarchal in nature, devised to advance men at all times, while at the same time damaging men is on the same level of conspiracy delusion that leads people to believe that Jews are both secretly controlling the world and stupid, pathetic vermin. It's working backwards from a presupposition to justify itself when the obvious flaws in the logic pop up.



Lucifer666 said:


> It's not that X% of men commit mass shootings, it's that every time there has been a shooting, it's been done by a dude. In other words it's way too statistically significant to just shrug it off and say that it's only been done by men all these times by complete coincidence. Though I wouldn't say it's "by virtue of them being men" in and of themselves, but rather by virtue of how men are brought up as these macho, butch, tough-guy figures in modern society. And so when they lash out or react to an urge or a mental ailment, they do so more violently. (See: percentage of rapes committed by men vs. women, percentage of murders committed by men vs. women, etc.)


 
And? Let's say there's been 100 shooters over the past decade or two, and let's be generous and assume they were all men. 100/160,000,000 does not a trend make. You might as well tie the shootings to what shoes they wore, whether or not they sliced the crusts off of their PB&Js, or which violent video games they played for all the difference it makes. You know what all these shooters also have in common? Including those women that commit shootings? Mental health and instability problems. Maybe we should pursue that actual problem instead of using the victims of horrific tragedies as a podium for pointless identity politics.

Also... If this "macho culture" is so critical to this, why aren't more men involved in these sorts of crimes? I mean, like the crime rate in general? I mean, you'd think so, but crime rates have been falling since the 90's, and the vast majority of men are not committing violent crimes, let alone crimes in general. Also, are you really arguing that our modern society now, of all times, in the epoch of the hipsters, is when we suffer from masculinity overdose? Forgive me for being skeptical.



Lucifer666 said:


> The most common misconception is that modern feminism is inherently about throwing men under the bus. It's not (though I agree so many ill-advised Tumblrites make it seem so), it's about throwing the gender-based hierarchal system under the bus, getting rid of "men>women", so that both sides benefit.


 
When masculinity, and the mere act of being a man, is labeled as toxic, and when men's problems are marginalized and dismissed as really being about women, is it so hard to see why people see the movement as negative towards men?

The overwhelming majority of people agree that women and men are equal, and our institutions reflect that. Any woman can make it just as far as any man through the same hard work, ingenuity, and fortune. Not only can women vote, women can serve in all branches and facets of the government, from Congress to the courts to Presidency itself. That's not to say that there aren't individual cases of discrimination against women, or that all issues have been resolved (abortion rights will likely always remain a contested matter), but to try and convince women that they're helpless victims or chattel is to spit in the face of all that's been achieved. That is where the heart of the matter lies.

If a movement truly is to help both men and women, than it shouldn't solely be focused on one side of the equation.



Spoiler: Addendum



And don't think that this means I hate all feminists or anything like that. I take umbrage with modern sect of hipsters with gender studies degrees and mental gymnasts, but there's plenty of rational ones, even within the third wave (the sex-positive feminists that are often drowned out in all the hysteria of "muh soggy knees"), and while I don't agree with all of her conclusions, I can respect the rigor of Christina Sommers' work and her adherence to backing her claims with actual data and science. If you want rationality, that's a good place to start.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 29, 2014)

Lucifer666 said:


> All right I'm gonna have to draw the line here and say that yeah okay, men do face problems for being men, but believe me when I say it is NOTHING compared to being a woman.
> 
> Furthermore the problems that men face are a RESULT of the woman-hating (dare I say the word-) patriarchy. E.g. men aren't allowed to show emotion and have to behave in a tough/strong manner so as to not look like a "weak woman". The pressure on them to hide emotion out of fear of not looking like a woman is the cause of the heightened suicide rate. Men cannot behave in a feminine manner as per society's standards without getting thrown at with words like "gay", "faggot", etc. Femininity, or the likeness of being a woman is so looked down upon amongst men.
> 
> ...


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2014)

Check 'em.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 29, 2014)

My lass sent me this link, she found it hilarious:

https://uk.screen.yahoo.com/storyful-trending-videos/woman-faces-over-100-acts-184412651.html

I quote, "if those are your golden nuggets, you're not being harrased."


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 29, 2014)

Veho said:


> Check 'em.



If you think the police are there to protect you then you surely have not heard of the 2005 supreme court ruling saying they don't have to -- http://www.nytimes.com/2005/06/28/politics/28scotus.html


----------



## war2thegrave (Oct 29, 2014)

SJW's get a taste of the real Gawker.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 29, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> If you think the police are there to protect you then you surely have not heard of the 2005 supreme court ruling saying they don't have to -- http://www.nytimes.com/2005/06/28/politics/28scotus.html


 

That gets misinterpreted a lot. It's basically so that people can't sue or attack the police if they aren't able to arrive on time to a scene or are otherwise unable to save someone. This is especially needed in the middle of the country where towns are much more rural and people are much more isolated; the nearest station might be very far away, and the police could otherwise be held as liable for inconvenient geography, roadblocks, etc..

It sounds dumb, but I'd argue that something like this is an administrative necessity. Negligent officers can be and are still punished, it just has to be through the police department/local government.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 29, 2014)

Lucifer666 said:


> It's not that X% of men commit mass shootings, it's that every time there has been a shooting, it's been done by a dude. In other words it's way too statistically significant to just shrug it off and say that it's only been done by men all these times by complete coincidence. Though I wouldn't say it's "by virtue of them being men" in and of themselves, but rather by virtue of how men are brought up as these macho, butch, tough-guy figures in modern society. And so when they lash out or react to an urge or a mental ailment, they do so more violently. (See: percentage of rapes committed by men vs. women, percentage of murders committed by men vs. women, etc.)


I'm just going to reply to this part of the post because I find some issues with it. First of all, not all school shootings were commited by men, so that argument flies out the window already.

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/keeping-kids-safe/201212/school-shooters-who-are-not-white-males

Among other links posted earlier. The problem with making such a claim is that we're not experiencing school shootings on a daily basis - they're relatively rare occurrences. When you have a pool of 10-20 instances in the last few decades, you have a pretty large margin of error on your hands.

As for the percentage of rapes committed by men versus women, I have three questions. My first question is, do you know that the CDC does not classify being forced to penetrate someone as rape and instead treats it as _"[an]other sexual offence"_? That's a pretty big loophole considering that number is virtually equal to that of raped women.

http://time.com/3393442/cdc-rape-numbers/

According to the CDC, _"rape"_ only occurs through penetration. To put it bluntly, if a woman tied you to a bed and pounced on you against your will, it would not count as rape as long as she does not shove anything up your butt. If she drugged you and sucked you off against your will, you were not raped - merely sexually assaulted. Do you think this is a fair representation of what rapes is? According to just about any dictionary, rape means forcing another person to engage in intercourse without that person's consent - the CDC has a different definition though and that skewers the survey results.

My second question is, do you believe that the amount of under-educated and unemployed men has something to do with this statistic? How about the homelessness rate? As of today, thanks to Affirmative Action, a woman is more likely to receive a higher education, more likely to find employment and less likely to become homeless without support.

http://www.nhchc.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/June2001HealingHands.pdf
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affirmative_action#United_States

_"Affirmative Action, also known as positive discrimination (...)"_ - see, this is dumb from the start. There's no such thing as positive discrimination, there's only discrimination.

My third question is, do you think that the myth that _"men can't be raped by women",_ that _"they should feel lucky when they do" _or that _"a man weaker than a woman or taken advantage of by a woman is a wuss"_ contributes to men not reporting rape cases at the same frequency as women do? Because I think it does - I think men are shamed into not talking about when they were taken advantage of.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 29, 2014)

Gahars said:


> That gets misinterpreted a lot. It's basically so that people can't sue or attack the police if they aren't able to arrive on time to a scene or are otherwise unable to save someone. This is especially needed in the middle of the country where towns are much more rural and people are much more isolated; the nearest station might be very far away, and the police could otherwise be held as liable for inconvenient geography, roadblocks, etc..
> 
> It sounds dumb, but I'd argue that something like this is an administrative necessity. Negligent officers can be and are still punished, it just has to be through the police department/local government.



I agree with the need for that, at least if you are going to have a suing culture not unlike the US presently finds itself with, but most times I saw it trotted out in recent years the examples were somewhat less clear cut, of course that then goes into the rather more murky area of how much in harms way a police officer can be expected to put themselves. Not really examples but http://www.policechiefmagazine.org/...on=display_arch&article_id=341&issue_id=72004 has a few more aspects of it.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you, Twitter, for standing guard against the grave menace that is... disagreement.



Spoiler: I'M JUST SO UPSET










 
Now, comrades, let us give pity to those who truly know suffering.



Spoiler: The struggle is real










 


Spoiler: A(yylmao)sexuality


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 29, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Thank you, Twitter, for standing guard against the grave menace that is... disagreement.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I'M JUST SO UPSET



I might have thought it was one of those "auto sort to junk bin" options that sensible people/those that have dealt with the general public put in such selection boxes. (2:16)

[parsehtml]<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/ZM9Z9us-urI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/parsehtml]


----------



## Arras (Oct 29, 2014)

Veho said:


> Check 'em.


Wait, I get biological gender and gender identity. But what's gender expression? Why would that be different from your gender identity?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 29, 2014)

Arras said:


> Wait, I get biological gender and gender identity. But what's gender expression? Why would that be different from your gender identity?


Biological = Your junk or, in rare events of malformation XY/XX chromosomes
Identity = What you feel like
Expression = What you express by your clothing, your style, your mannerisms etc.

The distinction between identity and expression exists for femboys and drag queens, among others. Some dudes just like walking around in dresses, but they very much feel like men.

...of course we all know that's bollocks and up to individual interpretation.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Oct 30, 2014)

Veho said:


> Check 'em.


 

More like check your doctor for mental disability, whoever made those papers.


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 30, 2014)

http://kotaku.com/anita-sarkeesian-...m_source=Kotaku_Twitter&utm_medium=Socialflow
these are troubled times


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 30, 2014)

Serves gamers right for doxxing, trolling and flaming folks instead of focusing on the real issues at hand. Say what you want about Anita, but at least she's organized.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 30, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> http://kotaku.com/anita-sarkeesian-...m_source=Kotaku_Twitter&utm_medium=Socialflow
> these are troubled times


 



It's a puff piece. The bias against GamerGate was obvious, but Colbert got some good zingers in, and to be honest, it's not like people weren't expecting that the show would go for that site. The highlight, though, was Sarkeesian's Palin moment. At around 7:00 or so in the video above, Colbert asks her to list three specific games she objects to... and she can't.

It's a little moment, and one I'm not sure many people picked up on, but it is rather telling.



Hyro-Sama said:


> Serves gamers right for doxxing, trolling and flaming folks instead of focusing on the real issues at hand. Say what you want about Anita, but at least she's organized.


 

Hey, those Teleseminars really do work!


----------



## Veho (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hmm, paint my face and arms to be something other than fishbelly/ginger halfbreed white, wear a kilt (despite having a claim to do such a thing, maybe I will wear something of a different clan, hopefully it also counts as wearing a skirt), make it sexy (fake tits I guess), strap a plastic AK to my front, wrap my head in my shemagh/keffiyeh, call it a homage to nameless dead in some COD game and go to the club.

And to think I was planning to stay home like every other year.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 30, 2014)

I guess I'm staying home for Halloween this year.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I guess I'm staying home for Halloween this year.



But I look dashing in a kilt.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 30, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> But I look dashing in a kilt.


 

Does your privilege permit it though?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 30, 2014)

I have a permit to say I am excused from privilege.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 31, 2014)

My fellow oppressors, can we take a moment to lighten up and enjoy the fruits of our dangly bits?

http://www.funnyordie.com/articles/ebf5e34fc8/10-hours-of-walking-in-nyc-as-a-man



FAST6191 said:


> I have a permit to say I am excused from privilege.


 

Well, we aren't all so permit-privileged.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 31, 2014)

Spoiler














Spoiler


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 31, 2014)

Wow, it is almost like we are back in the era of eBaum's World.

Anyway did anything come of south park the other night? Plenty of it seemed ripe to take misguided umbrage with, or were all those threats to stop watching actually followed up with.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 31, 2014)

Much as I hate to be the report police
http://gbatemp.net/threads/for-stro...net-plus-equality.361231/page-58#post-5122335


----------



## Gahars (Oct 31, 2014)

Spoiler










 
This is racist because... um... my own insecurities? So much for the "jazz" age.



FAST6191 said:


> Wow, it is almost like we are back in the era of eBaum's World.
> 
> Anyway did anything come of south park the other night? Plenty of it seemed ripe to take misguided umbrage with, or were all those threats to stop watching actually followed up with.


 

Was there a new brouhaha?

Anyway, I'm figuring no, because actual action would take all the fun out of their slacktivism.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm tired of people complaining about things that aren't really there. It's stunning to see this stuff and realize these are real people with actual thoughts like these.

It's the type of person who would complain about the food being burnt when the house is on fire from cooking in the kitchen.


----------



## Veho (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 31, 2014)

Veho said:


>



Can I blame the username on why I went immediately to STIs/STDs/VD?


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Nov 2, 2014)

considering making a tumblr just to tell these type of people to get the fuck over theirselves.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Nov 2, 2014)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> considering making a tumblr just to tell these type of people to get the fuck over theirselves.


 
Don't do it, it will only fuel them by validating their shitty opinions to them


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Nov 5, 2014)

A white, American expat goes on Twitter to denounce the use of the word "Waifu" as racist... and then a Japanese citizen schools him (like in one of my Japanese anime).

https://archive.today/suuT1



Spoiler: Baka













Spoiler: Senpai










 
And the best reply award goes to...





Damn straight.

Take it to heart, everyone: You'll have to take my laifu before you take my waifu.


----------



## Veho (Nov 5, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


>


And why should people post links instead of pictures? Does the sight of food "trigger" her?


----------



## bkifft (Nov 5, 2014)

Veho said:


> And why should people post links instead of pictures? Does the sight of food "trigger" her?


 
Not necessarily her, but innocent others could be triggered by food or huge amounts of it. You know, those using facebook but not having enough food, because a facebook account and a device and data plan to access it seem to be more important to some....

Btw: She should remove her profile picture, it might trigger hairless people: "Check your natural hair privilege".


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 5, 2014)

So despite having some potentially legitimate claims based upon it being something of a celebration of the start of some less than stellar actions they opt for food and money to throw a little celebration. I think we just found another great summary of the mindset this thread takes the piss out of.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 5, 2014)

Veho said:


> And why should people post links instead of pictures? Does the sight of food "trigger" her?


Let's face it - if you can afford Internet access and you can't afford _food_, your priorities are all f*cked up and perhaps you deserve to be starving.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 5, 2014)

Are we talking about the same 4chan that went to bed with Zoe Quinn? Damn, those women really have short-term memory.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## BORTZ (Nov 6, 2014)

^Hue hue hue

I miss that chick who said gaming keeps my rape instinct at bay. Lord knows I need my Puzzle Quest


----------



## Veho (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 8, 2014)

So I went back to vice.com to have a read of some articles...
http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/chav-the-word-that-wont-let-go

Well this is new. It might also take some explaining.
Alternatively
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=chav

Apparently it is now a slur and is supposed to be treated accordingly, the pause between my writing accordingly and continuing probably just marked my logic circuits breaking.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 8, 2014)

*IGNORANCE IS STRENGTH*



FAST6191 said:


> So I went back to vice.com to have a read of some articles...
> http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/chav-the-word-that-wont-let-go
> 
> Well this is new. It might also take some explaining.
> ...


 

u wot m8

ill rekk ya, sware on me mum


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 8, 2014)

Gahars said:


> [books]
> 
> *IGNORANCE IS STRENGTH*
> 
> ...



Do ebooks count?

Also I probably went to school with your mum.


----------



## Veho (Nov 9, 2014)

Gahars said:


> *IGNORANCE IS STRENGTH*


On one hand I refuse to believe anyone uses the phrase "unholy combination" earnestly and not sarcastically, so I wouldn't take the comment at face value. On the other hand, I'm starting to resent Zen Pencils and unfortunately the resentment is starting to leak over to the quotes he's illustrating (even though it's not the quote's fault it got so misinterpreted and misrepresented), so I might just take the "elitist ableist" comment and run with it:  

 So, we should only fuck people who have a job so good and steady they can afford long-term living arrangements that allow for accumulating a sizable collection of print books (I won't say anything about _affording_ them in the first place)? I understand that the potential mate should have the means of supporting the future offspring, but it's not the stone age any more. And dismissing anyone who prefers to read on their computer or tablet out of hand, as well as people who might prefer audio books for any reason, that's just pointless elitism. Made doubly so by the fact he didn't add the clause "except if the books are the Twilight series". 
And not to mention the fact this "advice" can only be taken by people who can_ afford_ to turn down sex in the first place, _and with a person who otherwise seems like a good match_. I.e. people who constantly get hit on by _viable_ mates. This whole so-called advice is some sort of snob eugenics breeding programme to get attractive elitist snobs to breed with wealthy elitist snobs. 

And don't get me started on the comic itself, gah.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 9, 2014)

Spoiler










 
The fursecution is real.



Veho said:


> On one hand I refuse to believe anyone uses the phrase "unholy combination" earnestly and not sarcastically, so I wouldn't take the comment at face value. On the other hand, I'm starting to resent Zen Pencils and unfortunately the resentment is starting to leak over to the quotes he's illustrating (even though it's not the quote's fault it got so misinterpreted and misrepresented), so I might just take the "elitist ableist" comment and run with it


 

Zen Pencils is pretentious as fuck, but I think you're looking too much into it. When your knee jerk reaction to a silly John Waters quote (that I'm sure was made well before the invention of e-readers, in fact) is "B-but that's ableist and elitist!" then you're getting offended over noting. That's a Tumblrism, hence why this reaction got posted here.



Veho said:


> And not to mention the fact this "advice" can only be taken by people who can_ afford_ to turn down sex in the first place, _and with a person who otherwise seems like a good match_. I.e. people who constantly get hit on by _viable_ mates.


 

Who can't afford to turn down sex? Shit, when you take out the cost of dates, dinners, and drive-ins, celibacy is the economically sensible option.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 9, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Who can't afford to turn down sex? Shit, when you take out the cost of dates, dinners, and drive-ins, celibacy is the economically sensible option.



Nah, what you really want to do is find a person that has started to lose the plot and has previously lost their spouse, dress up like said spouse and move in there.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 9, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Nah, what you really want to do is find a person that has started to lose the plot and has previously lost their spouse, dress up like said spouse and move in there.


 
That is true, but enough about my extremely specific fetishes...


----------



## Veho (Nov 9, 2014)

Gahars said:


> but I think you're looking too much into it.


That's kind of the point of taking something and running with it. Gahars4noFunAllowed  ;O;


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 9, 2014)

Veho said:


> That's kind of the point of taking something and running with it.


Veho4MasterOfBlackHumour


Foxi4MasterOfRacistHumour


;O;


----------



## Gahars (Nov 9, 2014)

Veho said:


> That's kind of the point of taking something and running with it.


 

Isn't that stealing?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 11, 2014)

We probably should defrost the sheeple topic for this one but this is still active so I am sticking it here.

http://scienceblogs.com/insolence/2...o-safe-vaccine-vaccination-described-as-rape/

Some anti vaccine types seem to be comparing things to rape.

Also good

http://scienceblogs.com/insolence/2014/11/07/autism-induced-breast-cancer/


----------



## Veho (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm so traumatized right now


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 12, 2014)

Veho said:


> I'm so traumatized right now


Is it bad that I am turned on?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 13, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


> _*Snipperoo!*_


Most trainers talk the talk, but only the best can walk the walk.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 13, 2014)

Strap yourselves in, everybody. This one's a doozy.


----------



## Veho (Nov 13, 2014)

I can't stand that guy's voice and affectation, sorry   
I tried. I can't.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 13, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Most trainers talk the talk, but only the best can walk the walk.


I thought the best ride a bike.


----------



## Veho (Nov 13, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> I thought the best ride a bike.


There is a time and a place for everything.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 13, 2014)

Veho said:


> There is a time and a place for everything.


I want to ride my bicycle?


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Nov 13, 2014)

Why does Anita have a Wikipedia page? That triggers me.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 13, 2014)

Veho said:


> I can't stand that guy's voice and affectation, sorry
> I tried. I can't.


 

As Britbong-kin, your bigotry offends me.

Maybe we can resolve our differences over a nice, cool bowl of cer-



NOT YOU TOO, CEREAL!


----------



## Flame (Nov 13, 2014)

Can't be sleepin' Keep on wakin' Is that the woman next to me? Guilt is burning Inside I'm hurting This ain't a feeling I can't keep.















So blame it on the night
Don't blame it on me


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 13, 2014)

Gahars said:


> As Britbong-kin, your bigotry offends me.
> 
> Maybe we can resolve our differences over a nice, cool bowl of cer-
> 
> ...




?


----------



## Gahars (Nov 14, 2014)

*Alright*, hold on to your seatbelts, 'cause dis ones a scweamah.



Spoiler










Ah, the racism of lowered expectations. "How dare you be outraged that she rifled through your belongings and tried to use your devices. She's a poor, helpless brown person, she doesn't know any better! As the cultured race, it's our duty to bear the burden of their rambunctious, child-like naivete."

*While* that was funny, this next story is just... maddening. Platinum maddening, even.

There's a new "viral video" going around showing a seemingly drunk girl being preyed upon by men intending to take advantage of her. Sounds awful, right? Well, it is, but in an entirely different way. The entire video was a fucking hoax. The filmmakers told the men featured that they were making a "comedy sketch" and provided them with the lines. Now they get to be known as rapist scumbags to millions upon millions of viewers.

Remember: Lies, slander, manipulation, outright fabrication, potentially ruining innocent people's lives, it's all okay as long as you do it for the _right_ reasons.

*Well*, okay, now I'm mad, but at least it get can't get any wor-


Spoiler


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 14, 2014)

Only manages to get $36K... amateur. Also in that cupboard I see at least two store brand items, how it must suck to be a prole.


----------



## Veho (Nov 14, 2014)

Gahars said:


> *Alright*, hold on to your seatbelts, 'cause dis ones a scweamah.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





There are no words. Only rage. 




And now... 









> a woman who goes by the name of Elly Prizeman on Twitter made the shirt for him, and is just as bewildered as he must be that anyone might be upset about her creation. But none of that actually matters. What matters is the fact that no one at ESA saw fit to stop him from representing the Space community with clothing that demeans 50 percent of the world's population.




https://archive.today/Iv7xD


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Nov 14, 2014)

These people make me actually get tired of the internet.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 14, 2014)

Veho said:


> *snip*


 

Man, if you think a tacky t-shirt is enough to scare women away from an entire career path, you must not think very highly of women at all... or is it sexist now to not assume that women are delicate little flowers that will wilt from even the slightest breeze heading their way?

*Gawker:* Now, everyone, remember: It's immoral, gross, and disgusting when people leak and ogle celebrity nudes and sextapes. It's exploitation. Since the celebrity doesn't consent to you using the footage, it could even be considered rape of the ocular variety.

Unless that celebrity's a guy, though, in which case, pass that shit up, son.



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 14, 2014)

...can people get any more retarded?


----------



## zeello (Nov 14, 2014)

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...-higher-cost-of-women-s-plus-sized-jeans.html


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 14, 2014)

Wait, a meeting of a misunderstanding of economics, a misunderstanding of stockeeping/retail, "we are fat bastards and proud" and the current twisted version of feminism.

I don't like to use phrases like "won the thread" but wow... sadly the comments on the site (once I had dropped enough of my security for them to load) failed the amuse. Mind you I did follow Veho's link on the space guy's shirt enough to end up on twitter and some of the blogs linked from it so I have had some clothing based amusement this day.


----------



## Veho (Nov 14, 2014)

zeello said:


> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...-higher-cost-of-women-s-plus-sized-jeans.html


The article itself is balanced and unbiased and states the facts: plus sized women are buttblasted about Old Navy's clothes pricing, and they are trying to blast Old Navy back. The ON representative is given space to explain the rationale behind the pricing, and the article doesn't criticize nor counter the explanation. 

And it's true, men's jeans regardless of size are just two tubes and a zipper, there's no design or fitting involved, and the sewing consists of straight lines (I'm oversimplifying here but only slightly). Women's clothing makes an attempt to fit (and plus sized clothing has its work cut out for it, lemme tell you) and extra design, patterning, and most importantly, sewing along different, complex lines takes more time and is more expensive. 



> plus-size apparel customers, who represent one of the fastest-growing parts of the U.S. retail industry. The market grew 5 percent in the 12 months ended April


They are spreading. 

Heh. 

Or would "growing" be a better term? 

Either way, the plus size market is _huge_. 


I slay myself


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 14, 2014)

Veho said:


> The article itself is balanced and unbiased and states the facts: plus sized women are buttblasted about Old Navy's clothes pricing, and they are trying to blast Old Navy back. The ON representative is given space to explain the rationale behind the pricing, and the article doesn't criticize nor counter the explanation.
> 
> And it's true, men's jeans regardless of size are just two tubes and a zipper, there's no design or fitting involved, and the sewing consists of straight lines (I'm oversimplifying here but only slightly). Women's clothing makes an attempt to fit (and plus sized clothing has its work cut out for it, lemme tell you) and extra design, patterning, and most importantly, sewing along different, complex lines takes more time and is more expensive.


I wouldn't necessarily go for the _"type of cuts"_ argument since that doesn't have much to do with the sex of whoever wears the clothes, rather their taste in fashion - there's _"fancy"_ men's clothes if that's how you roll. There's another pretty obvious point to consider - bigger clothes are just more material, and material costs. Yes, it's just a couple of square centimeters per a pair of pants, but multiply that by the number of extra large units produced and you get a hefty number. Bigger clothes just take more material to make - it's obvious.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 15, 2014)

"How much is something worth?"

"Whatever someone else is willing to pay"

I am sure we could debate the specifics of material cost, design cost, build cost (in general and in having to expand the scope of whatever construction apparatus is used), unsold stock/lack of liquidity cost, (ab)use of returns system cost, the benefits of increased price providing a downside for a curable and undesirable status and any number of other aspects of design, manufacture, society and selling. However I can not help but feel that it will always return to the above.


----------



## Veho (Nov 15, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I wouldn't necessarily go for the _"type of cuts"_ argument since that doesn't have much to do with the sex of whoever wears the clothes, rather their taste in fashion - there's _"fancy"_ men's clothes if that's how you roll. There's another pretty obvious point to consider - bigger clothes are just more material, and material costs. Yes, it's just a couple of square centimeters per a pair of pants, but multiply that by the number of extra large units produced and you get a hefty number. Bigger clothes just take more material to make - it's obvious.


Foxi4fashionDesign  ;O; 

We're talking about why "plus sized" women's clothes cost more than "plus sized" men's clothes _despite using the same amount of fabric_, and I'm saying it's because they are more labor-intensive. Labor is a much bigger factor in manufacturing cost when the raw material is something relatively cheap like denim. I agree that there's "fancy" men's clothes but plain jeans are anything but. Basic men's jeans don't have a fitted ass, no narrowed waist, there are no darts. No matter the type they are a variation on the cone and the seams are straight lines. You could draw a parallel to woodwork. Cutting a straight line with a circular saw takes a second, cutting complex curves takes significantly more skill and time and increases work costs. Using two types of fabric instead of one increases work cost even if both are the same price. And so on and so forth. 

And I'm going to stop saying "plus sized" because it never means tall, all it ever means is _fat_. 


Speaking of which... 

http://imgur.com/gallery/4R45O 



EDIT: And back on the subject of shirts:  http://i.imgur.com/kVSe4nK.png


----------



## Flame (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Nov 15, 2014)

Flame said:


>


 

It's weird because it's true. Feminazis are hurting women by doing this crap like shifting focus of how to progress women's rights to superficial shit like "Why der sexually appealing girls in dis game" or "Looking at me at any instance while being a male is rape". How do these people live with theirselves?

They legitimately do not give a shit about women or women's rights, what they care about is a safe zone because they're too weak to deal with the misfortunes the real world brings them. They want to make everything about them, and how they want their way.


----------



## Flame (Nov 15, 2014)

^ that woman was shot by the taliban for saying woman should have rights to education. I forgot her name now


Edit: malala yousafzai


----------



## Veho (Nov 15, 2014)

EDIT: 






EDIT OF EDIT: Actually I'm not 100% certain that second one isn't a troll. This is XIR tumblr and the Poe's law is strong with this one. I can't tell any more. 

EDIT OF EDIT 2: REVENGE OF EDIT: Upon further examination, I have decided it's actually a troll. This is a comment on a picture of Samus Aran with lipstick on her helmet visor: 



> I am so glad you made that stupid ugly orange robot thing into a girl. What sick man designed that thing anyway? Its ball-like shoulders make it look like a giant orange dong. What spiteful male made this? Only guys would make a robot shaped like a dick…




So yeah.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 16, 2014)

...y'know, now that we've landed on a comet... do you think it'd be at all possible to organize a cruise for all the feminazis and... y'know, leave them there? Make things better again? They'll have their own camp there, I promise! They can have equality cookies in peace and I swear, there won't be a single filthy white cishet male there!


----------



## Gahars (Nov 16, 2014)

For Strong Womyn Everywhere: SHE BLINDED ME, WITH SCIENCE! Edition



Spoiler: Neil DeGrasse Tyson: Scientist n****










Will they just completely drop the pretension of being anything but bigoted and hateful? God, I hope so. I mean, say what you will about Neo-Nazis and the KKK, at least they're upfront with their prejudices.



Spoiler: I can't find "Feelsium" on the period table. Thanks for nothing, science.










They do have that, it's called the social sciences. Unless you want to repeat this, of course:


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 16, 2014)

Gahars said:


> They do have that, it's called the social sciences. Unless you want to repeat this, of course:




I knew my history book was... "written by the victors" when it spoke of the Black Hole of Calcutta.


----------



## Veho (Nov 16, 2014)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/319256879/fattitude-a-body-positive-documentary


----------



## TyBlood13 (Nov 16, 2014)

Veho said:


> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/319256879/fattitude-a-body-positive-documentary


 
Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 16, 2014)

"A fair use lawyer to draw up the legal documents that justify our use of media clips."

So they are up for sharing anything but food?

"If you increase your pledge to $100 we will include a hard copy of the DVD without educational rights in your reward."
"A fattitude logo sticker and copy of the film on DVD - and for all you educators or librarians out there, this copy will include the rights to show the film in educational settings."

Unless I am mistaken education is one of the three main aspects of fair use. Now I would not be surprised to hear this is a legit thing they can do but hey.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## TyBlood13 (Nov 17, 2014)

Veho said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 17, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 17, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


> Spoiler



To make things right with the world I now have to link up
http://www.samcarterdesign.co.uk/images/portfolio_images/viz/viz/html/fatslags.html


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 18, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Unless I am mistaken education is one of the three main aspects of fair use. Now I would not be surprised to hear this is a legit thing they can do but hey.


They obviously can't, unless they'll count classroom screenings as _"cinema-like"_ public screenings, seeing that there's clearly nothing educational about the piece, in which case _"fair enough"_.


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2014)

What irks me is that the lowest pledge that got you a physical DVD was $100, and that didn't include the lower tier rewards, only the DVD — and the permission to screen their documentary. You basically pay them to promote their work. That's bullshit.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 18, 2014)

I guess they just want some fat dough for their work.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 18, 2014)

Mayor of London to Matt Taylor Shirt Bullies: u wot m8



> What are we all – a bunch of Islamist maniacs who think any representation of the human form is an offence against God? This is the 21st century, for goodness’ sake. And if you ask yourself why so few have come to the defence of the scientist, the answer is that no one dares.
> 
> No one wants to take on the rage of the web – by which people use social media to externalise their own resentments and anxieties, often anonymously and with far more vehemence than they really intend. No one wants to dissent – and no wonder our politics sometimes feels so sterilised and homogenised.


 







Veho said:


> What irks me is that the lowest pledge that got you a physical DVD was $100, and that didn't include the lower tier rewards, only the DVD — and the permission to screen their documentary. You basically pay them to promote their work. That's bullshit.


 

Who said slacktivism doesn't pay?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 20, 2014)

The future is bleak.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 21, 2014)

And now, straight from the chocolate factory: Everlasting Job-Stoppers.



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Nov 22, 2014)

Gahars said:


> And now, straight from the chocolate factory: Everlasting Job-Stoppers.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


"Oi oi hate _cissies_"? Isn't that the plural of "cissy"? And wasn't there a shitstorm among her ilk when South Park announced an episode titled "cissy"? Is this that "appropriation" I've heard so much about?


----------



## Gahars (Nov 26, 2014)

*Profile of a rapist*: Valedictorian, High GPA in High School, On a Sports Team, From a Good Family



Spoiler










 
Well fuck.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 26, 2014)

Spoiler: MGS 3 SPOILERS










 
A shame this is the norm now. Where we must arbitrarily point out any sort of hint of discrimination within media.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 26, 2014)

Gahars said:


> *Profile of a rapist*: Valedictorian, High GPA in High School, On a Sports Team, From a Good Family



If college is once more becoming a grades and money based affair then that would probably describe most of the population, and in that case we have come full circle to the original post in the thread
*if one has a CRT monitor now would be a good time for a degauss*
for everybody else



			
				the content referred to in the opening post said:
			
		

> Man = Rapist scum
> Boy = Future rapist


*degauss again if you can*

As for Hyro-Sama's picture...  I guess my policy of being unmoved by the death of my associates was the right one.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 27, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Spoiler: MGS 3 SPOILERS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Is it anti-elderism to have an old mentor/family member die to give the young lead purpose?

Fuck you, Marvel, Uncle Ben's death is so ageist.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 1, 2014)

;O;


----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2014)

Gahars said:


> ;O;


Wait, is she a feminist or not?


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 1, 2014)

Gahars said:


> ;O;


That is fine. As long as you do not force someone into something it is all good, you just have to pester and demean them until they join with you.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 1, 2014)

Upset that you got doxxed and had your family members threatened? "White tears"








Veho said:


> Wait, is she a feminist or not?


 

You can be a feminist and criticize other feminists, whether it be on an individual level or more broadly. Tweets don't leave a whole lot of room for much else, especially when they're jokes.


----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2014)

Gahars said:


> especially when they're jokes.


That's basically what i was asking. Can't tell if sarcasm or oblivious lunatic. 


And now...


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 2, 2014)

Sometimes I dont get the jokes in this thread. 

Also I cant read twitter. Like, at all.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 2, 2014)

You guys won't have Suey Park to kick around anymore!






Well, that explains... a lot, actually. Jeez.

Of course, she's getting eaten alive for it now. It's now racist to focus on resolving your mental health issues. Man, I never thought I'd be feeling bad for Suey Park, but, well, here we are.

(Suey Park was the creator of #CancelColbert, if you don't remember. Shenanigans were had.)


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 3, 2014)

Being only peripherally aware of twitter (it not exactly being suited for my chosen style of textual communication) I tried to read that and think I came up short. Is twitter a cult?


----------



## Gahars (Dec 10, 2014)

Abuse: "My ex pays for my food and lets me stay in his house while I don't work *but* he's not buying me tickets for a hookup."

Truly the second coming of Hitler is upon us.



Spoiler: TW: Entitlement











 
I don't think I'm even angry. I am finally transcending rage. Soon I will transcend, and when I take my planar form, I will leave such emotions behind forever. That day cannot arrive fast enough.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Dec 10, 2014)

Gahars said:


> _*trans*_cending rage


 
I see what you did there


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 12, 2014)

Spoiler: TW: Hate, Oppression, and Ignorance










You see what people have to go through nowadays? It's awful!


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 12, 2014)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Spoiler: TW: Hate, Oppression, and Ignorance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?
...
Does "more cushion for the pushin'" count when it is back alley implants?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 12, 2014)

I have no idea, but it sounds like a disease waiting to happen.

Edit: Oops, forgot to check my privilege.


----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Dec 13, 2014)

Veho said:


> Spoiler


 

That just makes me mad.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 13, 2014)

Fuck, don't remind me, Veho. There aren't enough words to properly express my anger.

It astounds me that a collective of people proclaiming to fight for "social justice" can find any justice in harassing someone out of employment. It's damn near sociopathic to celebrate someone having their personal information leaked online and being forced out of their job for the heinous crime of making jokes you dislike. A lot of these types seem to be assholes on some sort of fundamental level; they might bandy about the "socially acceptable" cause of the time to seem progressive, but at the end of the day, they're just using it is as an excuse to justify their bullying, harassment, shaming, etc. etc.

They're assholes who never really stopped being assholes, they just pretend they're only assholes to the "right people."

Shit, if you want to see more of this hypocrisy in action, look up "punching down." Comedy is now only okay as no one or nothing in your little personal ego-bubble gets popped. You can laugh at anybody, but God forbid someone has a giggle at your expense (or expects you to be able to laugh at yourself). It's all so blatantly self-serving and it's driving me bonkers.

And so now a woman was driven off for the crime of not having the right opinions. As it turns out, these paragons of progressiveness have decided that while empowering women is all fine and dandy, only certain women deserve the privilege of being able to act as independent individuals. You've come a long fucking way, baby, huh?

This might be all self-evident, maybe I'm just ranting, but god damn it ramshackles my jameses to no end.

TL;DR: Veho triggered me into a conniption. Fuck, I'm going to listen to some Protomen or something, I don't know.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 13, 2014)

God Gahars you were so triggered there.


EDIT: Oh and


----------



## Gahars (Dec 13, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> God Gahars you were so triggered there.


 

I just came here to laugh and have a good time and I'm honestly feeling so attacked right now.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Dec 14, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Meow


 

These people play the victim card to hide the fact that they're the biggest offenders when it comes to harassing people.

You: "I don't agree with what you think"
Them: "Oh my god I'm a feminist who's trying to work for women's rights so disagreeing with me is sexist!"
You: "But you said men should die and that men are the cause of murder.."
Them: "MISOGYNISTIC SHITLORD you don't stand for women's rights!"

Who's the biggest offender to women, people asking them to not be sexist towards men or them for belittling rape victims by saying catcalling is rape and doing stuff like shifting the public's focus from legit equal rights issues of women to petty bullshit like fantasy game about a princess being kidnapped being the plot?


----------



## Gahars (Dec 16, 2014)

Can these people ever be satisfied?

Spoiler Alert: No, the answer is always no.



Spoiler


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 16, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Can these people ever be satisfied?
> 
> Spoiler Alert: No, the answer is always no.



I wonder if that is the reason for a lot of this.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Dec 16, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Can these people ever be satisfied?
> 
> Spoiler Alert: No, the answer is always no.
> 
> ...


 

I really hate these Anita Sarkeesian esque people who whine about saving a princess being sexist.

It's a fucking game. We don't go around killing people because there's killing in games do we? Anyone who would, would be at fault anyways, not the game. It's like when a shitty parent blames the game on those kids that killed someone "because of a video game" when they're the ones at fault for giving their kids a fucking M rated game in the first place. They should know their kid's aren't mentally developed enough to separate games from real life.


----------



## Arras (Dec 17, 2014)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> I really hate these Anita Sarkeesian esque people who whine about saving a princess being sexist.
> 
> It's a fucking game. We don't go around killing people because there's killing in games do we? Anyone who would, would be at fault anyways, not the game. It's like when a shitty parent blames the game on those kids that killed someone "because of a video game" when they're the ones at fault for giving their kids a fucking M rated game in the first place. They should know their kid's aren't mentally developed enough to separate games from real life.


 
The game actually has three "stories". In the first one, Toadette gets kidnapped and you have to go after her as Captain Toad. In the second one, Captain Toad gets kidnapped in basically exactly the same cutscene but with the toads swapped and you have to go rescue him as Toadette. Dunno about the third one. Apparently swapping them is not enough for whoever posted that though.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Dec 17, 2014)

Arras said:


> The game actually has three "stories". In the first one, Toadette gets kidnapped and you have to go after her as Captain Toad. In the second one, Captain Toad gets kidnapped in basically exactly the same cutscene but with the toads swapped and you have to go rescue him as Toadette. Dunno about the third one. Apparently swapping them is not enough for whoever posted that though.


 

The excuse "Why is the man going first??"

Just nitpicking pieces of shit complaining about superficial things to get attention they never got as a child.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 19, 2014)

Fan-fiction = Breaking Stereotypes


----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> *is mayo a gender*


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 22, 2014)

So as we know, I tend to frequent tumblr for lulz, gifs, and other various mind numbing amusement. I happened across this little gem earlier 









Now of course, having seen the movie yesterday, I had to express my opinion 





Too which I received 






I have since received about 17 asks from Anons calling me a racist bigot that doesn't support black media culture. 

This is something that infuriates me about tumblr as of late. You can ally yourself with a culture and race without having to agree and appropriate to every standard that culture has. 

It is a MOVIE. I will not allow the fact that a cast has black actors to sway my opinion of the quality of said film, that fact, if you were truly a supporter of equality in industry, should not even have to be asserted if I were judging the content solely on "quality". 

I swear the recent events of tumblr's "racism and race equality" movement has gone as batshit crazy as radical feminism.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 23, 2014)

Isn't it racist to expect people to lower their standards for "Black" movies?


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 23, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Isn't it racist to expect people to lower their standards for "Black" movies?



Hmm, I wonder if that is what I have to do to like black metal.


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 23, 2014)

Veho said:


>



Please tell me the conversation concerned gynaecologists and/or obstetricians.


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Please tell me the conversation concerned gynaecologists and/or obstetricians.


The gynaecologist told her to lose weight therefore obviously he/she is an ignorant hack/fraud who has never learned about the big beautiful bodies of strong independent womyn  ;O;


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 27, 2014)

Courtesy of Lyn on IRC


----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2014)

"tr*ggered"? 
Yo dawg.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 27, 2014)

Veho said:


> "tr*ggered"?
> Yo dawg.


I should have her suspended, t*riggers are very t*iggering, a t*igger is a part of a gun. Guns are f*cking scary - think of all the victims of shootings next time, you f*cking tropical cow.


----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2014)

YO DAWG I HEARD YOU WERE TRIGGERED BY TRIGGERS SO WE PUT A TRIGGER INTO THE WORD TRIGGER SO YOU CAN GET TRIGGERED WHILE COMPLAINING ABOUT TRIGGERS 

TRIGGER FRACTALS, YO 

YO


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 27, 2014)

Veho said:


> YO DAWG I HEARD YOU WERE TRIGGERED BY TRIGGERS SO WE PUT A TRIGGER INTO THE WORD TRIGGER SO YOU CAN GET TRIGGERED WHILE COMPLAINING ABOUT TRIGGERS
> 
> TRIGGER FRACTALS, YO
> 
> YO



I bet you are also that insensitive to sufferers of hippopotomonstrosesquipedaliophobia.


----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> I bet you are also that insensitive to sufferers of hippopotomonstrosesquipedaliophobia.


What was that one again? Let me consult my Pop-up Book of Phobias...


----------



## Gahars (Dec 28, 2014)

In the land of the blind, the one-eyed man is king shitlord. How DARE he be polite?



Veho said:


> "tr*ggered"?
> Yo dawg.


 

Better than being T*iggered.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 28, 2014)

How did the old joke go?
Q. How do you tell if you are speaking to an extroverted geek?
A. He'll be looking at your shoes.

Anyway I believe most schools of thought on interrogation, expression reading and similar subjects would hold that eyes do not reveal all that much, even though I tend to lipread/lip augment instead it would be nice if western social etiquette allowed me to comfortably watch elsewhere.


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Dec 29, 2014)

please stop using words because I'm retarded and link them to situations that have absolutely nothing to do with how you're using them.

I call this syndrome: Contextarded.


----------



## Veho (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Dec 31, 2014)

dear god this thread is triggering me


----------



## CheeseCake (Dec 31, 2014)

I can't really make it any larger than this.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 2, 2015)

CheeseCake said:


> *snip*
> 
> I can't really make it any larger than this.


 



Also, I cringe internally every time I see someone use the word "mansplain" without a hint of irony. I mean, c'mon, step it up already.


----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2015)

CheeseCake said:


> I can't really make it any larger than this.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jan 2, 2015)

Gahars said:


> Also, I cringe internally every time I see someone use the word "mansplain" without a hint of irony. I mean, c'mon, step it up already.





Mansplain sounds incredibly sexist.


----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-targetted-angry-women-taking-space-Tube.html 

;O;


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 2, 2015)

Now I do recall the earlier picture in this thread but I had no idea avoiding betty swollocks was behaviour so offensive as to warrant a piece in the daily heil,

Anyway as we have not seen misplaced outrage, and courtesy of 2014 wipe it was on my mind...


----------



## Gahars (Jan 8, 2015)

In yet another addition of _You Just Can't Win_...







So failing to mention trans people is "erasing them" but now going out of your way to include trans people is also bad. Apparently, we perpetually exist in a state where we both distinguish them and not distinguish them or be labelled transphobic (I'd say "transmisogynistic," but doesn't that exclude trans men?).

I never knew I was Schrodinger's Bigot.



Spoiler










 
I guess there's more to chicken gains than I realized.


----------



## Veho (Jan 8, 2015)

Gahars said:


> So failing to mention trans people is "erasing them" but now going out of your way to include trans people is also bad. Apparently, we perpetually exist in a state where we both distinguish them and not distinguish them or be labelled transphobic (I'd say "transmisogynistic," but doesn't that exclude trans men?).


Damned if you do, damned if you don't, AKA screwed coming and going. 



Gahars said:


> Spoiler


@profaned_dork, not even bismuth has that many edges . jpg  ;O;  I tip my fedora as my unshaved chins wobble in mirth, my good sir.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 8, 2015)

Gahars said:


> _On the life cost of meat_



I once saw a phrase along the lines of "save a tree, eat a beaver" and that is logic I can get behind. By this logic the one cow that feeds my family of four for some time is but one life claimed, the amount of potatoes, vegetables and plants in general that need to get nibbled to obtain sufficient nutrition* is definitely more than that. Now there would be those that point at things like needing so many acres of farmland to produce one cow and inefficiencies during that chain, however I prefer to look at it as eating that one cow instead saves so many more.

*it need not be pointed out that some of those that this topic concerns have... creative interpretations of proper nutrition.



Gahars said:


> In yet another addition of _You Just Can't Win_...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quantum superposition?


----------



## Veho (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Gahars (Jan 14, 2015)

#Ableism


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 14, 2015)

Gahars said:


> #Ableism



You say that but I would have read it as #fat-jealousy.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 14, 2015)

And on another note... Now PCGamer is offended by the "PC Master Race" joke.




> I obviously realize that no one is actually saying that PC gamers are the preferred people of Hitler. That’s absurd, and it’s supposed to be absurd. It’s a joke. It just isn’t a joke worth keeping around at the expense of making people uncomfortable about the hobby we're supposed to be promoting—and, selfishly, I’d rather not look like a tasteless jackass. I’d be mortified if my friends and family thought I were part of something called the “PC Master Race.”
> 
> This isn’t a plea for political correctness—not associating oneself with Nazi pastiches is just good living. It’s fun to treat our hobby like a club and build camaraderie, but I don’t think a reference to white supremacy is going to encourage club membership.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow, just when I thought youtube* and IMDB** comments on films were set to make a comeback (I linked some stuff below but nothing really great yet) games world comes out with something like that.

* Nice overview of Lord of the Rings Mythology



 

** http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2911666/board/nest/238229102?ref_=tt_bd_3


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jan 15, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> * Nice overview of Lord of the Rings Mythology


 

I observed something and I'm going to shoehorn false claims about what I observed doing something that offends me when really I'm just looking for shit to complain about to get attention and to make something about me.

Berta Joykill, Feminist, demander of the impossible "perfect" non offensive world.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 15, 2015)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> I observed something and I'm going to shoehorn false claims about what I observed doing something that offends me when really I'm just looking for shit to complain about to get attention and to make something about me.
> 
> Berta Joykill, Feminist, demander of the impossible "perfect" non offensive world.


 
which is even mnore ironic considering Katniss's character devolves into an atypical female with dependency issues and PTSD, ESPECIALLY when you see her portrayal in the movies. 

But no shes female and has a bow, so obviously shes strong and don't need to man... besides peeta... and that other guy... and... yea...


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 15, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> ** http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2911666/board/nest/238229102?ref_=tt_bd_3
> 
> View attachment 14399


_"Well, she got shot by 4 guys."_ - I guess you could say she was... gangbanged.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 15, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> _"Well, she got shot by 4 guys."_ - I guess you could say she was... gangbanged.



I would make a joke about being airtighted but that might be in bad taste given the events in question.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jan 16, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> which is even mnore ironic considering Katniss's character devolves into an atypical female with dependency issues and PTSD, ESPECIALLY when you see her portrayal in the movies.
> 
> But no shes female and has a bow, so obviously shes strong and don't need to man... besides peeta... and that other guy... and... yea...


 

Hence the shoehorning part, 90% of these people's claims are bullshit observations to try to brainwash people into believing something that isn't there.


----------



## Veho (Jan 18, 2015)

Spread the awareness


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 18, 2015)

What if I am triggered by silence? Also what if I am triggered by diplomatic phrasing?


----------



## Veho (Jan 18, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> What if I am triggered by silence? Also what if I am triggered by diplomatic phrasing?


What if I'm triggered by shrubbery?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 18, 2015)

Veho said:


> What if I'm triggered by shrubbery?


Why is it that this thread always devolves into cloaked discussion of all our various fetishes?

Also amusing


----------



## bkifft (Jan 19, 2015)

How about some religious inspired PC?

Aldi Süd (discount supermarket chain in southern Germany) pulled oriental flavored ("1001 nights") liquid soap from it's shelves that depicted a mosque on it's label after critique on facebook (German news link: http://www.derwesten.de/wirtschaft/...cremeseife-veraergert-muslime-id10242320.html).

Paraphrased reasoning for the outcry: "Depicting a holy place on a product which might be used in a bathroom hurts my religious feelings."



Spoiler: Picture











 
edit: English article http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ithdraws-soap-brand-insulting-to-Muslims.html


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 20, 2015)

You know I am not sure what to think about that. If it was them quoting the Quran then I can see it (it is generally accepted that you do not do that, even if some flavour of Islam is not your thing) but buildings.

On the other hand I do have to recall all the various times something similar happened in games.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/cbbcnews/hi/sci_tech/newsid_2440000/2440713.stm

On another hand still (I grew a third the other day, it is incredibly helpful) I am not seeing it.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jan 24, 2015)

a little late but still gold


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 24, 2015)

To be fair I was dealing with some seventh day adventists in recent months. The human smalltalk chip appeared to have been an inferior one, though seemingly less unsettling than the default of silence, and it would occasionally cause me to say "in case I do not speak to you before then do have a good Christmas". Replies seemed to be of the rather terse variety which was always amusing.


----------



## Veho (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## chavosaur (Jan 25, 2015)

http://m.ign.com/articles/2015/01/24/pax-south-2015-why-we-need-games-like-social-justice-warriors

Gentlemen. 

We are in trouble.


----------



## Veho (Jan 25, 2015)

Let's see if it works.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 25, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> http://m.ign.com/articles/2015/01/24/pax-south-2015-why-we-need-games-like-social-justice-warriors
> 
> Gentlemen.
> 
> We are in trouble.


 



> The first thing I thought, feared even, when I saw a sign for a game called Social Justice Warriors on the PAX South show floor, was that it was the first in an incoming wave of games decrying the "social justice" movement in the gaming community, a term I dislike for the smug superiority it implies (I like to call it "being generally nice to one another").


 





The game seems highly inaccurate, though. Where's the "It's not my job to educate you, shitlord!" rebuttal?


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jan 30, 2015)

TyBlood13 said:


> a little late but still gold


 

How does that make you privileged you moron? No one is keeping you from randomly giving people gifts the same month. I swear to god these people are just abusing that term now. Maybe they're Masochists because they want to imagine everyone has more power than them.


----------



## Pleng (Feb 1, 2015)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> I swear to god these people are just abusing that term now.


 
you think?


----------



## bkifft (Feb 3, 2015)

Warning: Evil untrue Satire!

A creative take on the "25 Invisible Benefits of Gaming While Male" vid by #FullMcIntosh



(Also check out his other vids, good stuff)


----------



## Gahars (Feb 3, 2015)

Dat massive difference in favorites/retweets.

"Top kek, as they say."


----------



## bkifft (Feb 3, 2015)

Gahars said:


> [snip]
> 
> Dat massive difference in favorites/retweets.
> 
> "Top kek, as they say."


 
While I strongly believe McIntosh got his hand way up Sarkeesian's bottom (sock puppet style, not what you all think now) those tweets need to be seen in their historical context.

AS got 217k followers today, that's a favorite rate of about 1%.

#FullMcIntosh had (according to http://web.archive.org/web/20101007170333/https://twitter.com/radicalbytes) about 600 followers back in October 2010, and that results in a favorite rate of about 1%, too.
edit: disregard that, was a giant brain fart.

Don't listen and believe, trust but verify. And most important: think.

BTW: Want to get favorable treatment in MMO's? (Pretend to) be a chick. Sexism at work.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 3, 2015)

bkifft said:


> While I strongly believe McIntosh got his hand way up Sarkeesian's bottom (sock puppet style, not what you all think now) those tweets need to be seen in their historical context.
> 
> AS got 217k followers today, that's a favorite rate of about 1%.
> 
> ...


 

First of all, his tweet was made in 2012, not 2010. Secondly, it's meant in contrast to his first quote, that only a man's opinions will be respected and that women will be completely disregarded. Their own twitter accounts shows the opposite; they say the exact same shit, except McIntosh languishes in obscurity while Anita is wildly more popular. They've unintentionally produced a refutation for the worldview they peddle.


----------



## bkifft (Feb 3, 2015)

Gahars said:


> First of all, his tweet was made in 2012, not 2010. Secondly, it's meant in contrast to his first quote, that only a man's opinions will be respected and that women will be completely disregarded. Their own twitter accounts shows the opposite; they say the exact same shit, except McIntosh languishes in obscurity while Anita is wildly more popular. They've unintentionally produced a refutation for the worldview they peddle.


 
shitfuck. sorry for that 2010/2012 fuckup. Don't know how that happened, still I take full responsibility.

But why is AS so much more popular? Is it because she is female?
Or is it because stupid assholes thought it would be funny to harass her to kingdom come (I hope nobody believes she all did it herself) which resulted in ginormous press coverage? Perhaps even resulting in slacktivist behavior ("Oh that poor damsel in distress, here, have a pity like!")?

Don't get me wrong: those "25 Privileges" are mostly bullshit. But as long as there are racism and sexism (and oh boy, do I know some extreme cases of those) his last statement is sadly partial true.

edit: partial as in "Not limited to gaming but society in general". According to the conversations I had with gaming friends (golly, I know female gamers!) it's just blown way out of proportion.


----------



## Veho (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Gahars (Feb 4, 2015)

Spoiler










 
BEADS?



Veho said:


> "Patri-Archie-Comics"


 

I always knew that Archie was on our side. Jughead is shitlord supreme.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 4, 2015)

Gahars said:


> [image describing the nature of an insect colony



I am drawn to wonder where those people will fall with that video of the male chicks being disposed of.


----------



## GHANMI (Feb 9, 2015)

Gahars said:


> Spoiler


 

Oh no not the bees


----------



## Gahars (Feb 18, 2015)

This is what constitutes "rape culture" now.






Shh, it's okay, it'll all be okay. I can take you away from all of this patriarchy.



Spoiler: Your new home


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 18, 2015)

Am I bad person if I choose to assume the person posting that managed to find someone drunk/willing one night, bottled out just as things were getting going (or they had got theirs) and are now not trying to feel lousy about the proceedings?


----------



## Veho (Feb 19, 2015)

Gahars said:


> > This suggests...


No it doesn't.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 19, 2015)

just going post this here.



nuff said.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 19, 2015)

DJPlace said:


> just going post this here.
> 
> 
> 
> nuff said.




?


----------



## Veho (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## TyBlood13 (Feb 22, 2015)

Veho said:


> snip


 
stahp destroying our echo system, it hurts the womyn


----------



## Veho (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 26, 2015)

So I just looked at the twitter page for peta and it was a comedy goldmine.

Also what is animal rape according to peta these days? I always got the impression they would try to tell someone off if they pushed away a dog that was trying to hump someone's leg as they would be denying the right to sexual expression of an animal or something.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 26, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> So I just looked at the twitter page for peta and it was a comedy goldmine.
> 
> Also what is animal rape according to peta these days? I always got the impression they would try to tell someone off if they pushed away a dog that was trying to hump someone's leg as they would be denying the right to sexual expression of an animal or something.


Technically all sexual intercourse with animals can be classified as rape, even if the animal initiates the sexual encounter, simply because animals aren't human, can't be expected to think for themselves, can't speak and as such cannot communicate their consent or make educated decisions.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 26, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> make educated decisions.


 
You just described my cat. His version of educated decisions are "Oh my god, I just knocked this thing off a table and it made a loud noise. I don't like the loud noise. Let's knock the same thing off the table again when my owner puts it back!" It was one of those dumb call bell thing they have at hotels and bars and the like. The cat was knocking it on the hardwood floor. The cat was severely frightened of the noise it made when it hit the floor.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 26, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Technically all sexual intercourse with animals can be classified as rape, even if the animal initiates the sexual encounter, simply because animals aren't human, can't be expected to think for themselves, can't speak and as such cannot communicate their consent or make educated decisions.


 

Please, like that ever stopped the Welsh.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 26, 2015)

Gahars said:


> Please, like that ever stopped the Welsh.



Isn't that like saying the anti gay stuff coming out of Russia is OK because that is their culture?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 26, 2015)

Gahars said:


> Please, like that ever stopped the Welsh.


Oi! I live in Wales now, butty*! My girlfriend's Welsh! 

*"Butty" means "friend". "Butt" is also accepted. Don't question it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 26, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Oi! I live in Wales now, butty*! My girlfriend's Welsh!
> 
> *"Butty" means "friend". "Butt" is also accepted. Don't question it.



I must confess I did think calling him a sandwich was odd at first.


----------



## Arras (Feb 26, 2015)

Gahars said:


> Please, like that ever stopped the Welsh.


----------



## Veho (Mar 4, 2015)

Trigger alert: bread. 





*We also use it to slice meat. 


But hey, _homeopathically_ speaking, the leftover traces of pesticide, herbicide and GMO  corn in the conventional bread, sampled by the slicer and diluted again by the "organic" bread, are now at an absolutely _lethal_ potency.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 4, 2015)

Veho said:


> Trigger alert: bread.



Wonder what happens when one of those meets someone that is gluten intolerant.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 4, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Wonder what happens when one of those meets someone that is gluten intolerant.



They annihilate one another, as you might expect from matter and anti-matter.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 4, 2015)

"Equality" bakesale. 





It seems to be a trend, too!


----------



## Gahars (Mar 4, 2015)

Spoiler










 





Fuck it, I'm mad.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 4, 2015)

Wow, if I had known student councils operated at that level of hilarity then I might have had to sit in on one until I got thrown out for giggling.

That said college/university in the US seems like a very odd place compared to what I am used to.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 9, 2015)

;O;


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> -snippity snap-
> 
> ;O;


 
Wooooooow someone was having a bad day...


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## bkifft (Mar 10, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> [snip]


 
Black people. Black people. Rhodesian. Kill the blacks. Rhodesian. Kill the blacks within the five principles.

And now for something completely different.

A (female) German professor for Biochemistry denied an Indian male an internship because "Indian rape culture":


> Unfortunately I don’t accept any Indian male students for internships. We hear a lot about the rape problem in India which I cannot support. I have many female friends in my group, so I think this attitude is something I cannot support


.
But of course that was all out of context and a misunderstanding and patriarchy n stuff.

At least that's what she claimed after said Indian student posted the email online and the German ambassador to India (male) wrote her an open letter: http://www.india.diplo.de/contentblob/4475784/Daten/5221636/Letter.pdf

(source: http://www.huffingtonpost.in/2015/03/09/leipzig-university-apolog_n_6829270.html)


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 10, 2015)

India has a rape problem = all Indian students are rapists, talk about racism and sweeping generalizations. That's disgusting, after something like this I wouldn't want to be her intern even if she did change her mind, screw that noise. For all intents and purposes, she should lose her job over this - there's no tolerance for racism _(and idiotic assumptions)_.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Mar 14, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> ;O;





You don't understand how mad this gets me to know that this horseface fuck c*** lives in my city.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 14, 2015)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> You don't understand how mad this gets me to know that this horseface fuck c*** lives in my city.


 
Language

Although yes, that was almost painful to watch


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 15, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Language



It is OK to swear, both in general and especially on the internet, you know.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 15, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> It is OK to swear, both in general and especially on the internet, you know.


 
I'm aware. The "c***" part is offensive on a whole 'nother level, though. It's like calling a black person a n*****, but with women


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 15, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'm aware. The "c***" part is offensive on a whole 'nother level, though. It's like calling a black person a n*****, but with women



That depends where you are in the world. Around here is a fairly mild invective, probably harsher than calling someone a dick but I would happily call my mother a dozy cunt if she dropped something, go to Australia or New Zealand (probably more New Zealand but not by an awful lot) and it means even less and may even be not even be solely a swear. Of course you would appear to be in the US and the subject of your quote would be as well I guess might possibly change things.

Can't say I know what goes in other English speaking countries at this point, save perhaps Canada


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 15, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> That depends where you are in the world. Around here is a fairly mild invective, probably harsher than calling someone a dick but I would happily call my mother a dozy cunt if she dropped something, go to Australia or New Zealand (probably more New Zealand but not by an awful lot) and it means even less and may even be not even be solely a swear. Of course you would appear to be in the US and the subject of your quote would be as well I guess might possibly change things.
> 
> Can't say I know what goes in other English speaking countries at this point, save perhaps Canada
> 
> -snip-


 
Ah, I see, cultural differences then. Good to know! Yeah, in the US it's considered extremely offensive, like calling a woman a "whore", but worse


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hmm, I would not have placed whore are especially offensive here or in the US, though that may have been modified by listening to rap songs. It must be like the whole oriental thing again; here it is not even able to be used as an offensive term, short of implied racism anyway, where I was told relatively recently is not the best term to use in the US.


----------



## vayanui8 (Mar 15, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Hmm, I would not have placed whore are especially offensive here or in the US, though that may have been modified by listening to rap songs. It must be like the whole oriental thing again; here it is not even able to be used as an offensive term, short of implied racism anyway, where I was told relatively recently is not the best term to use in the US.


I've honestly never seen whore as that offensive here. Its rather common. Calling someone a cunt is pretty rare here though


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 15, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Hmm, I would not have placed whore are especially offensive here or in the US, though that may have been modified by listening to rap songs. It must be like the whole oriental thing again; here it is not even able to be used as an offensive term, short of implied racism anyway, where I was told relatively recently is not the best term to use in the US.



Over here the word "cunt" seems to be analogous to "twat" over there. (the latter means very little, here)


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 15, 2015)

This thread...


----------



## Gahars (Mar 16, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'm aware. The "c***" part is offensive on a whole 'nother level, though. It's like calling a black person a n*****, but with women


 
Eh, let's not get hasty here. Cunt's an insult more than a term of endearment, but come on.

Besides, there's plenty of guys who can be downright cunts, too. We should be equal-opportunity cunt-callers.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 16, 2015)

Gahars said:


> Besides, there's plenty of guys who can be downright cunts, too. We should be equal-opportunity cunt-callers.


 
True, true, I said what I did mainly because of what the word itself is referencing, but I suppose that it could go either way


----------



## Gahars (Mar 16, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> True, true, I said what I did mainly because of what the word itself is referencing, but I suppose that it could go either way


 

Eh, we call people dicks and assholes with impunity. A body part is a body part, you know? S'all good.


----------



## bkifft (Mar 16, 2015)

Sorry for getting a wee bit real and off topic:

Does anyone of you know a real existing society/country on this planet where there are not more derogatory female based insults ("You ... like a girl!" "Pussy!" "Cunt!"...) than derogatory male based ones? (Not ones like "Man up and grow a pair!", as those show male properties as positive (which they are just as much as female properties)).


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 16, 2015)

bkifft said:


> Sorry for getting a wee bit real and off topic:
> 
> Does anyone of you know a real existing society/country on this planet where there are not more derogatory female based insults ("You ... like a girl!" "Pussy!" "Cunt!"...) than derogatory male based ones? (Not ones like "Man up and grow a pair!", as those show male properties as positive (which they are just as much as female properties)).



The derivation of swear words in various languages is something that intrigues me, though I am not sure "more" is all that useful a starting point for a thought exercise. I can not say I know of something for your example but I would probably look at either places without gender in their language (quite a few of them exist) or possibly those places with matrilineal family structures or matriarchal family structures (various aboriginal groups do well for that one, there are also some things with some religions).


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 16, 2015)

Remember boys, being nice to someone of the opposite sex now means that you're a sexist d*ck.

http://www.cringechannel.com/2015/03/16/video-chivalry-is-potentially-sexism/

All my wats.


----------



## bkifft (Mar 16, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> The derivation of swear words in various languages is something that intrigues me, though I am not sure "more" is all that useful a starting point for a thought exercise. I can not say I know of something for your example but I would probably look at either places without gender in their language (quite a few of them exist) or possibly those places with matrilineal family structures or matriarchal family structures (various aboriginal groups do well for that one, there are also some things with some religions).


 
Thanks for the tip in regards to gender neutral languages, I'll try to follow up on it.




Foxi4 said:


> Remember boys, being nice to someone of the opposite sex now means that you're a sexist d*ck.
> 
> http://www.cringechannel.com/2015/03/16/video-chivalry-is-potentially-sexism/
> 
> All my wats.


 

This concept (chivalry is positive/well intentioned sexism) isn't that new.

Do you know the (most likely) urban legend about the female hippie feminist who attacked a male stranger verbally after he had the audacity to hold the door open for her, as she would be quite able to open the door herself?

The first time I heard that one was back in the 90s.

And TBH: in my opinion this preferential treatment based on gender is sexism and thus wrong, too. (Just like gender based staffing quotas, or white knighting damsels.)

The only time when it's right from my point of view to treat someone differently based on  their gender is when the gender is a central point of the action. (E.g sexual relations)

Personally I can't remember ever holding open a door for a woman because she was a woman, just always for fellow human beings. (Though I have to admit that I quite often pick up the tab on a date, see the "sexual relations" exception.)


----------



## Veho (Mar 17, 2015)

This is the Batman cover that got pulled and changed due to SJW complaints, because violence towards women is bad, while violence towards men is entertainment. 









Spread it around.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 17, 2015)

bkifft said:


> Sorry for getting a wee bit real and off topic:
> 
> Does anyone of you know a real existing society/country on this planet where there are not more derogatory female based insults ("You ... like a girl!" "Pussy!" "Cunt!"...) than derogatory male based ones? (Not ones like "Man up and grow a pair!", as those show male properties as positive (which they are just as much as female properties)).


 

I don't know, can we really say there are more of those at all in English? It's a hard thing to qualify, and we'd probably want more than just the anecdotal examples we can pull out from our head. It's also going to be tough because every language handles gender differently; English is pretty gender neutral for the most part, but languages like Spanish and French gender objects, so who knows what sort of influence that could have.



Foxi4 said:


> Remember boys, being nice to someone of the opposite sex now means that you're a sexist d*ck.
> 
> http://www.cringechannel.com/2015/03/16/video-chivalry-is-potentially-sexism/
> 
> All my wats.


 

Slightly off topic, but...

The study was biased bunk (sexism was defined as antipathy towards women only, for example), but its results were enlightening, just not in the way the authors intended. It found a link between "sexist" video games and benevolent sexism. However, how did they know that the particular video games were sexist? Why, they had the respondents themselves rate how sexist the video games were... *which means that those who believed the video games to be sexist were the most likely to be sexist themselves* (albeit benevolent). Of course, that's one way to read it (and this poster here had a pretty good breakdown of everything wrong with it).

Bonus points for the reference to Columbine, because, you know, it's still 1999.



Veho said:


> This is the Batman cover that got pulled and changed due to SJW complaints, because violence towards women is bad, while violence towards men is entertainment.


 

Let me expand on this. First of all, this cover is in reference to The Killing Joke, written by Alan Moore, one of the most important and influential comics of its time. It basically defined the relationship between Batman and The Joker that's become popular since, and everyone is still copying it, from the animated series to The Dark Knight. Beyond that, it stands as an amazingly well-told story on its own.

The artist did a great job with this piece, but I guess DC referencing its own history is taboo now. Of course, covers with Batman, Robin, etc. in peril (including depictions of Jason Todd being beaten to death with a crowbar) have been fair game and received no backlash whatsoever. What, is Batgirl too fragile?

Furthermore... this isn't even the official cover for the comic. This was a variant cover. In comics, publishers might print several "variant" covers for an issue; they're the same comic with just a different cover. It's mostly for collectors, and variants never really need to have much to do with the actual content of the comic itself. For instance, an issue following the death of Wolverine, which went for a fairly somber tone, also got this cute little variant because hey, why not.

For all the people complaining about this cover scaring away customers... even if that was valid, you didn't have to buy it. You'd have to go out of your way to buy it.

Fuck I'm mad. Let me tell you, comics are a dying medium, and these efforts to appeal to those shrill complainers who, in all honesty, don't even like them anyway is only hastening that death. Fuck, Marvel's so much worse in this regard, but at least they printed the Spider-Woman cover.

/rant


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Mar 17, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'm aware. The "c***" part is offensive on a whole 'nother level, though. It's like calling a black person a n*****, but with women


 

No it really isn't. It's something I use to refer to people and I use it against people regardless if they're a woman or man, because of the strength behind the word. 

It's like saying dick is offensive to men. It's only offensive to women because it talks about a part of their body in a harsh way, but again, so is the word dick.

The intention is the weight of the word, not the fact that it's related to women, and it's why I censored it in the first place so I wouldn't flat out overdo it with people like you, but still get my point across that she is in fact what I stated.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## war2thegrave (Mar 18, 2015)

bkifft said:


> Sorry for getting a wee bit real and off topic:
> 
> Does anyone of you know a real existing society/country on this planet where there are not more derogatory female based insults ("You ... like a girl!" "Pussy!" "Cunt!"...) than derogatory male based ones? (Not ones like "Man up and grow a pair!", as those show male properties as positive (which they are just as much as female properties)).


 

Pussy doesn't mean what you think it means.
It's a reference to cats, or "Pussy" cat, which are easily frightened and are prone to running away.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I love all of you


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 18, 2015)

Bortz said:


> I love all of you


That is highly troubling to me. Unwanted loving is what many of the subjects of this thread fear.


----------



## bkifft (Mar 18, 2015)

war2thegrave said:


> Pussy doesn't mean what you think it means.
> It's a reference to cats, or "Pussy" cat, which are easily frightened and are prone to running away.


 
I'm aware of that. 

But when you hear pussy as in scaredy cat: Do you think female weak scaredy cat or agressive proud tomcat?



FAST6191 said:


> That is highly troubling to me. Unwanted loving is what many of the subjects of this thread fear.


 
I knew it! "Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself." is biblecode for "rape everything"! Brb, need to create the "Jesus Christ the privileged rapist" tumblr. First post will be the essay: "Rupture? More like Rape tour!"


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 18, 2015)

war2thegrave said:


> Pussy doesn't mean what you think it means.
> It's a reference to cats, or "Pussy" cat, which are easily frightened and are prone to running away.



Are you sure? I've heard that it is a shortening of pusillanimous.


----------



## war2thegrave (Mar 18, 2015)

bkifft said:


> I'm aware of that.
> 
> But when you hear pussy as in scaredy cat: Do you think female weak scaredy cat or agressive proud tomcat?


 
It doesn't matter what gender a cat is, if it sees a dog running toward it, it's probably going to run away. 



Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Are you sure? I've heard that it is a shortening of pusillanimous.


 Either / or. It's likely just a slang spelling meaning the same thing.


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## bkifft (Mar 25, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> [snip, picture Aposematism


 
I'll rise the question if it's not aposematism (funny fact: my auto correct wanted to change that to antisemitism -.-) but mimicry (in layman's terms: not alerting others of ones dangerous qualities but only pretending to have them in order to be left alone).


In other news: Milo posted a video response to the "clapping might trigger, please use jazz hands". You know the drill, might hurt your feelings:


I'm just somewhat baffled he left out the obvious jizz hands...


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 25, 2015)

bkifft said:


> I'll rise the question if it's not aposematism (funny fact: my auto correct wanted to change that to antisemitism -.-) but mimicry (in layman's terms: not alerting others of ones dangerous qualities but only pretending to have them in order to be left alone).
> 
> 
> In other news: Milo posted a video response to the "clapping might trigger, please use jazz hands". You know the drill, might hurt your feelings:
> ...


Stop saying "j*zz hands", you filthy manimal. You just can't stop talking about your nether expulsions, can you? Disgusting. TRIGGERED!


----------



## bkifft (Mar 27, 2015)

Drama fresh from the press: To celebrate national cleavage day (never heard of it before), Lionhead Studios (Fable, Black & White) tweeted this picture from Fable II:


Spoiler











 
After the first accusations rolled in they posted this one of a male ass cleavage:


Spoiler










 
Take a guess how long it took the "you triggered my feelings" folks (some of which can be seen at https://archive.today/JdctW) to get the thread deleted and the company asking for forgiveness...





Spoiler










 

edit: Bonus: Someone did a nice "remix" of the offending pic.


Spoiler


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 27, 2015)

bkifft said:


> Drama fresh from the press: To celebrate national cleavage day (never heard of it before), Lionhead Studios (Fable, Black & White) tweeted this picture from Fable II (...) After the first accusations rolled in they posted this one of a male ass cleavage (...) Take a guess how long it took the "you triggered my feelings" folks (some of which can be seen at https://archive.today/JdctW) to get the thread deleted and the company asking for forgiveness...


That's right, screw freedom of artistic expression, censor everything because muh feels.


----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2015)

https://archive.today/uGal8 



> We need to ban white men and their activism dilettantism from student unions. We need powerful women and minority ethnic people to bring their passion back to the heart of student politics. Being a student union president should no longer be a place for privileged whiteboys to swing their dicks around before graduating into a world that is in no way affected by what they claim to fight for.


And before you say anything: 


> “Oh but, it’s racist to ban someone on the basis of their skin colour, and sexist to ban them on their gender,” cry the assembly chorus of confused souls trying to turn the language of progress into a weapon to further entrench the establishment. It’s not.



"It's not. So there." Stellar argument, truly.


----------



## bkifft (Mar 28, 2015)

Veho said:


> https://archive.today/uGal8


 
They still shouldn't have pulled it. Free speech even covers pure lunacy such as this drivel. Especially as AFAICT it hasn't broken any laws.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Mar 31, 2015)

Veho said:


> https://archive.today/uGal8
> 
> 
> And before you say anything:
> ...


 

Can we ban the ability of any of these people to speak on such subjects or to be taken seriously since they obviously cannot grasp any form of reality, are void of any sense of logic, and don't know how to use their brains?


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## bkifft (Apr 10, 2015)

I really like those Taiwanese news footage style animations.

This one is just (IMHO) brilliant:


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 11, 2015)

I just remembered something interesting...


> *CHARTER OF FUNDAMENTAL RIGHTS OF THE EUROPEAN UNION*
> *Article 23: Equality between men and women*
> 
> _"*Equality between men and women* must be ensured in *all areas*, including employment, work and pay. *The principle of equality* shall not prevent the maintenance or adoption of measures providing for specific *advantages* *in favour of the under-represented sex*."_


#CheckUrPrivilege

Remember, we're all equal. Except we're not, scratch that.


----------



## Veho (Apr 11, 2015)

Some of us are more equal than others.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 11, 2015)

Veho said:


> Some of us are more equal than others.








+5 Internets for anyone who gets the reference.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 11, 2015)

Veho said:


> Some of us are more equal than others.


 
'Murica


----------



## bkifft (Apr 11, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> +5 Internets for anyone who gets the reference.


 
Hmmm... Orwell was a red (communist) male pig with two cocks?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Apr 12, 2015)

bkifft said:


> Hmmm... Orwell was a red (communist) *male* pig with two cocks?


OMG just because he had two or three cocks doesn't mean he was male check your cis het privilege you scum


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 12, 2015)

Veho said:


> cis het



Is it a bad thing that I just got that?


----------



## bkifft (Apr 12, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Is it a bad thing that I just got that?


 
Nope. Everyone  should know that expression even if they are not a special snowflake progressive thinker.

Furthermore everyone  should accept that it isn't bad to wish for all cis hets to die:


----------



## Arras (Apr 12, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> +5 Internets for anyone who gets the reference.


I thought that was a famous enough quote that it shouldn't even be worth any internets?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 12, 2015)

Arras said:


> I thought that was a famous enough quote that it shouldn't even be worth any internets?



To be fair Foxi4 said "gets" the reference. In my experience the difference between those that have heard of it and those that know what is pertains to enough to "get it" is probably second only to e=mc^2.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 13, 2015)

Arras said:


> I thought that was a famous enough quote that it shouldn't even be worth any internets?


I don't trust school curriculums abroad, not when feminist groups advocate including trigger warnings in the canon of literature and giving children the option to opt out of reading it.


----------



## bkifft (Apr 13, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> To be fair Foxi4 said "gets" the reference. In my experience the difference between those that have heard of it and those that know what is pertains to enough to "get it" is probably second only to e=mc^2.


 
Ain't that the strange symbolmagis that one old geezer used to write on blackboards?

Besides, you should be more inclusive towards photons (the boson that sometimes self identifies as a lepton) and use the PC (Physcal Correct) expression E = sqrt( (m_rest * c²) + (p * c)² );


----------



## Veho (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ban this sick filth. Oh wait, it is banned... WTF is going on? >.>;


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Apr 16, 2015)

Veho said:


>


 

You know what I could commit? Murder, after reading that shit.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 16, 2015)

and now for a segment I like to call "same logic, different cretin"



 

the video in question, a folk/metal song


----------



## Veho (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm not fat, I'm big boned. 



Spoiler


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 17, 2015)

Veho said:


> I'm not fat, I'm big boned.


I always loved that excuse even though it's completely invalid.


Spoiler








"Normal" versus "Big Boned"... yeah... ;O;


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 17, 2015)

Veho said:


> I'm not fat, I'm big boned.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Upon seeing that all I could think was


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 17, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Upon seeing that all I could think was


Spooky scary skeletons. ;O;


----------



## Veho (Apr 17, 2015)

2spooky4me, U guise.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 17, 2015)

We have not even got to the spookiest stuff yet


Apparently you can come back as a skeleton, die again and come back as a ghost.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Apr 17, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I always loved that excuse even though it's completely invalid.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 

If bones could push out to form that, you have something wrong with your bones.


----------



## bkifft (Apr 18, 2015)

Maddox is at it again.

This time he destroys the 23% wage gap. Or does he simply mansplain it away?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 18, 2015)

bkifft said:


> Maddox is at it again.


Typical Maddox, I love this guy to bits. No Homo.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Apr 19, 2015)

Certain websites claim that you can't be a feminist if you are against obesity. It's like saying you can't be a type of bird unless you're a duck. /r/feminism, you really crack me up.



Veho said:


> I'm not fat, I'm big boned.


Fat activism was created by someone whose last name is Bacon. It's hard to can by this point. I really just have to give up on trying to even. I just can't even anymore.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 19, 2015)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Certain websites claim that you can't be a feminist if you are against obesity. It's like saying you can't be a type of bird unless you're a duck. /r/feminism, you really crack me up. Fat activism was created by someone whose last name is Bacon. It's hard to can by this point. I really just have to give up on trying to even. I just can't even anymore.


Fat activism is fine as long as it goes hand-in-hand with rejecting public health care.


----------



## bkifft (Apr 20, 2015)

Isn't "fat activism" an oxymoron? Shouldn't it be called "fat slacktivism"? (I'm allowed to do this joke as I'm fat myself. Internalized fat-shaming.)


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Apr 20, 2015)

Fat pride is synonymous with denial.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 20, 2015)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> Fat pride is synonymous with denial.



There are two main responses to that

1) That is amusing because last time I did the whole thing with de nile I ended up with a rather serious case of D and V, seldom a particularly good way to make weight gains.

2) It is entirely possible to be legitimately proud of being fat; it is not in line with much in the way of established logic but it is possible.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Apr 20, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> There are two main responses to that
> 
> 1) That is amusing because last time I did the whole thing with de nile I ended up with a rather serious case of D and V, seldom a particularly good way to make weight gains.
> 
> 2) It is entirely possible to be legitimately proud of being fat; it is not in line with much in the way of established logic but it is possible.


 

Sorry, I meant more of people that think being fat is natural.
Those type of people are in denial and don't understand the repercussions of being extremely overweight can cause to the body.


----------



## Veho (Apr 20, 2015)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> Fat pride is synonymous with denial.


As FAST already pointed out, "denial" sounds like "de nile" which sounds like The Nile. You know what used to live in the Nile; in fact, was so synonymous with the Nile that their name in many languages means "horse of the Nile"? Hippos. Hippos are fat and proud of it. Fat pride, denial. Half-Life 3 confirmed. 




FAST6191 said:


> 2) It is entirely possible to be legitimately proud of being fat; it is not in line with much in the way of established logic but it is possible.


Cognitive dissonance is all too real.


----------



## Veho (Apr 20, 2015)

http://tenaflyviper.tumblr.com/post/114597899335/this-this-exactly-we-went-from-girls-got


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Apr 20, 2015)

"now we want the world to dumb down because we’re apparently too delicate and sensitive to handle basic reality?"

Oh my fucking god, this is so true. People asking for extremely unrealistic world changes, basically asking for the entire world to soft-pad everything so they don't get hurt by the most basic things ever because they're too weak to comprehend the real world. 

These people are completely inert because they were over-sheltered and pussified (no offense) as if they never stepped out of their house until they were adults.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 20, 2015)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> These people are completely inert because they were over-sheltered and pussified (no offense) as if they never stepped out of their house until they were adults.



I know age 21 does mark the start of adulthood, or at least allow you to drink which is endlessly amusing to most of the rest of the world, but if they step out of the house at 18 and into three years of college/university (see the rest of the thread for several examples of behaviours there) then it can be even worse than that.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Apr 22, 2015)

bkifft said:


> Isn't "fat activism" an oxymoron? Shouldn't it be called "fat slacktivism"?


 
Maybe. I mean, they call "fat activism" a movement, but I don't see any of the "activists" doing any moving.



Lemmy Koopa said:


> "now we want the world to dumb down because we’re apparently too delicate and sensitive to handle basic reality?"
> 
> Oh my fucking god, this is so true. People asking for extremely unrealistic world changes, basically asking for the entire world to soft-pad everything so they don't get hurt by the most basic things ever because they're too weak to comprehend the real world.
> 
> These people are completely inert because they were over-sheltered and pussified (no offense) as if they never stepped out of their house until they were adults.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 22, 2015)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Maybe. I mean, they call "fat activism" a movement, but I don't see any of the "activists" doing any moving.



Armchair activism is a well documented concept, even if it is ultimately similar to "I believe and that is a kind of proof" when it comes to logic.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Apr 22, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Armchair activism is a well documented concept, even if it is ultimately similar to "I believe and that is a kind of proof" when it comes to logic.


That reminds me of a post I found on Reddit once. It was a screencap of a Reddit comment thread. The OP of the comment thread was basically saying this the whole time:

"Here's my experience about being anorexic and fat. I gained weight even though I didn't eat a single thing for several years. Yes, I know about the law of thermodynamics. Yes, I know about the law of conservation of mass. Bodies do not follow those laws, because of that one time I swear I didn't eat a single thing but still gained 100lbs. Your body sees the lack of food and tells it to continue storing fat. What do you mean, fat can't come from lack of food? It happened to me! I swear!"

In reality, they may have been eating without really realizing it. I know I do that sometimes. I'll go in the kitchen for a glass of water and leave with a bag of chips that I've already started munching away on just because the bag had been sitting next to the glasses...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 22, 2015)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> That reminds me of a post I found on Reddit once. It was a screencap of a Reddit comment thread. The OP of the comment thread was basically saying this the whole time:
> 
> "Here's my experience about being anorexic and fat. I gained weight even though I didn't eat a single thing for several years. Yes, I know about the law of thermodynamics. Yes, I know about the law of conservation of mass. Bodies do not follow those laws, because of that one time I swear I didn't eat a single thing but still gained 100lbs. Your body sees the lack of food and tells it to continue storing fat. What do you mean, fat can't come from lack of food? It happened to me! I swear!"
> 
> In reality, they may have been eating without really realizing it. I know I do that sometimes. I'll go in the kitchen for a glass of water and leave with a bag of chips that I've already started munching away on just because the bag had been sitting next to the glasses...


 
There's also the fact that they body will severely bloat from malnutrition (not to the extent of gaining 100lbs, but maybe 10-15 if you're a teenager)


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Apr 22, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> There's also the fact that they body will severely bloat from malnutrition (not to the extent of gaining 100lbs, but maybe 10-15 if you're a teenager)


 
Yeah, but they were talking more along the lines of "not eating is why I'm obese"...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 22, 2015)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Yeah, but they were talking more along the lines of "not eating is why I'm obese"...


 
I know, I was saying why that's a really stupid argument (sorry if that wasn't apparent)


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Apr 22, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I know, I was saying why that's a really stupid argument (sorry if that wasn't apparent)


Huh. I must be sort of dense today. Must be the poor weather we're having right now.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 22, 2015)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Huh. I must be sort of dense today. Must be the poor weather we're having right now.


 
Prolly


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2015)

Modern day feminism is a joke.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 23, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Modern day feminism is a joke.


 
Nah, I disagree. I actually totally respect the majority of the feminist movement. It's the "FemiNazis" that get me a bit heated


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Nah, I disagree. I actually totally respect the majority of the feminist movement. It's the "FemiNazis" that get me a bit heated


I feel that feminism is not need in first world countries, but where women are treated like shit. Feminists should focus on men's rights in first world countries.


----------



## bkifft (Apr 23, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I feel that feminism is not need in first world countries, but where women are treated like shit. Feminists should focus on men's rights in first world countries.


 
That's not feminism then. That would be maninism, egalitism or humanism.

Would be cool to get a mens right movement going as strong as the womens right movement is.

But once again "Prejudice AND power you misogynist shitlords!"


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2015)

bkifft said:


> That's not feminism then. That would be maninism, egalitism or humanism.
> 
> Would be cool to get a mens right movement going as strong as the womens right movement is.
> 
> But once again "Prejudice AND power you misogynist shitlords!"


Feminism is the equality of both men and women. But that's not what feminazis believe.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2015)

bkifft said:


> Maddox is at it again.
> 
> This time he destroys the 23% wage gap. Or does he simply mansplain it away?




Good follow-up: http://thebiggestproblemintheuniverse.com/episode-49/


----------



## Veho (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 23, 2015)

"our definition"
This is sounding more and more like a cult as the days drag on.


----------



## bkifft (Apr 23, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> "our definition"
> This is sounding more and more like a cult as the days drag on.


 
You have been late to the party, haven't you? Or were you simply not aware that the womens right movement redefined words since the early 70s, most widely known example being the word "patriarchy"?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2015)

bkifft said:


> You have been late to the party, haven't you? Or were you simply not aware that the womens right movement redefined words since the early 70s, most widely known example being the word "patriarchy"?


Fortunately the women's rights movement's definitions are completely invalid and nobody cares about them.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Feminism is the equality of both men and women. But that's not what feminazis believe.


 
I was going to reply to your other post correcting you, but you did it for me XD


----------



## Foxi4 (May 3, 2015)

Okay.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 3, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> -snip-
> Okay.


Definitely not sexist.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 3, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> -snip-
> Okay.


 
Wat

First of all, unless she's targeting the original party members, the dude's whose lives she's partially ruining did literally nothing to her, and secondly... Wat?...


----------



## Veho (May 3, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> *snip*
> Okay.


I've heard and read that urban myth a hundred times. I'm not buying it.


----------



## 2Hack (May 3, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Wat
> 
> First of all, unless she's targeting the original party members, the dude's whose lives she's partially ruining did literally nothing to her, and secondly... Wat?...


It's the kind of mentality that a lot of people have. For example, if a Canadian hurt my feelings, or called me names, some people would say "Canadians are cunts" rather than "that guy was a cunt". 

It's a messed up way of thinking, but it is rationalized in their minds.


----------



## VinsCool (May 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> It's the kind of mentality that a lot of people have. For example, if a Canadian hurt my feelings, or called me names, some people would say "Canadians are cunts" rather than "that guy was a cunt".
> 
> It's a messed up way of thinking, but it is rationalized in their minds.


But we all know Canadians never insult anyone. They are sorry for no reasons ; O;


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> But we all know Canadians never insult anyone. They are sorry for no reasons ; O;


 
Sounds like me


----------



## 2Hack (May 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> But we all know Canadians never insult anyone. They are sorry for no reasons ; O;


Yea, sorry for leaving that out  

But Yea, that's my point. He will see that one Canadian who is a cunt, and generalize him with all Canadians, and ruin our image  when in reality, we are harmless :3 

Then he will set out to sleep with all of us and give us STDs ...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Yea, sorry for leaving that out
> 
> But Yea, that's my point. He will see that one Canadian who is a cunt, and generalize him with all Canadians, and ruin our image  when in reality, we are harmless :3
> 
> Then he will set out to sleep with all of us and give us STDs ...


 
But he can't sleep with the women, because then he would be a player and a womanizer


----------



## 2Hack (May 3, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> But he can't sleep with the women, because then he would be a player and a womanizer


Nah, he will do sleepovers, and during the pillow fights, he will have a needle with his aids infected blood. 

40 sleepovers a day 

You assumed he was going to have sexual intercourse? You sick men only think with your penises


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Nah, he will do sleepovers, and during the pillow fights, he will have a needle with his aids infected blood.
> 
> 40 sleepovers a day
> 
> You assumed he was going to have sexual intercourse? You sick men only think with your penises


 
Honestly I can't tell which of those two plans is more messed up


----------



## Veho (May 5, 2015)

Any of you guys seen Avengers: Age of Ultron? 



Spoiler


----------



## FAST6191 (May 5, 2015)

What is their logic rationale behind this one?


----------



## Veho (May 5, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> What is their logic rationale behind this one?


You are excused because you didn't see the movie yet, but anyone who has seen it and doesn't immediately notice what's wrong with it and needs explaining is a racist sexist rapist misogynistic shitlord  ;O; 

No real spoilers but spoiler just in case. 


Spoiler



Black Widow says she feels like a monster, in the same scene where she also reveals that she is barren. This _obviously_ means Whedon is saying sterile women are monsters. 

Also, Tony Stark jokes about reinstating Prima Nocta if he becomes ruler of Asgard, and that is a rape joke.


----------



## bkifft (May 5, 2015)

might be worth to mention that Mr. Whedon deleted his twitter account. And even if outlets like the BBC report it was over this barrage of "you are a misogynist piece of shit" comments towards him (http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-32591260) it must be because of completely different reasons, as feminists and SJWs wouldn't be that toxic to their allies, would they?


Gotta love those Phil Fish-esque temper tantrums.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 10, 2015)

Mental disability is a privilege, guys.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 10, 2015)

Did I miss the background to that? I am not necessarily one to place much stock in tests but there is a very strong correlation between being good at the subject and doing well on them. That said I am not entirely sure what political science entails, even though I probably would bet on it having about as much to do with scientific logic as the science in those "Christian science reading rooms" I see in various places.

That said I hope they get it sorted. I reckon if they can pull that off then I can ask for extra marks because I skipped breakfast.

On a different note. Borrowed from http://www.romhacking.net/forum/index.php/topic,19584.0.html , I was not intending to link them in but some around here might find them amusing.
http://cnsnews.com/news/article/bar...elor-nation-70-men-aged-20-34-are-not-married
http://captaincapitalism.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/why-communism-killed-american-muse.html


----------



## Veho (May 11, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Mental disability is a privilege, guys.


She said not being mentally disabled is a privilege. Srsly Foxi, try to focus.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 11, 2015)

Veho said:


> She said not being mentally disabled is a privilege. Srsly Foxi, try to focus.


God, that post is so poorly written that I read the exact opposite.


----------



## Veho (May 12, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 12, 2015)

Wow. I am not sure I have seen such a twisting of logic in some time.


----------



## Veho (May 25, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 25, 2015)

Please. The fat man would... "trip" and those needing a softer landing as they jump a set of stairs (doing it 30 times does rather bruise the feet) would have it for a landing at least.


----------



## Veho (May 26, 2015)

;O;


----------



## FAST6191 (May 26, 2015)

The dog I occasionally find myself looking after seems to have no problem forcing himself on other animals, and some inanimate objects as well. Does that mean when I forced him to be asexual, or celibate might be more accurate, that I was oppressing him?


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (May 27, 2015)

Arras said:


> Race doesn't exist, but white people are still racist. And how the fuck is "people of color" better than black? That's discriminating against all black things. Also there is the perfectly acceptable "they" when talking in the third person about a person with unsure gender. No need to come up with silly words that sound like aliens from old movies. I actually can't tell whether this whole thing is a joke or made by retards.


 
Scenario #1 (White Person's Perspective): I am white and I approve this message cannot say anything about this message because then I am automatically a racist.
Scenario #2 (Black Person Person of Color's Perspective): I am African-American and  damn the white man justice fo' Trayvon I advocate this message because Brotha Sharpton said to!!!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (May 30, 2015)

Oh my god.

Guys.

Have you seen the Slaton Sisters?



Spoiler: Get out the eyebleach before you open this










Apparently they're Youtube "stars" who supposedly follow HAES. Here's their Youtube channel. Some people say these women believe they're models.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 30, 2015)

Without seeing the content of their channel I am not seeing why they would want to be in this thread.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 30, 2015)

So this is a thing now...


----------



## LightyKD (May 30, 2015)

WOW, 80 pages on this subject. I just ignore crap like this and move on, especially on Tumblr. My mindset:_ I follow you for your tits and ass not your political views. Grab pics and go  Unless I find a person interesting enough to want to talk about world views to, I just ignore the BS._


----------



## FAST6191 (May 30, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> So this is a thing now...



Maybe it is like being transwigger when you want to be bald but are not.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 30, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Maybe it is like being transwigger when you want to be bald but are not.


Wigger is already a term though, or at least used to be in the late 90'ties - it stands for "white n*gier".


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 14, 2015)

So Sci Fi channel/SyFy reckoned they were getting back to form and actually making some sci fi in Dark Matter. The result was not great, better than they have managed for the last few years but certainly not great. For reasons unknown to me I ended up on the IMDB forums for the show.


----------



## Veho (Jun 16, 2015)

You have to forgive them, 60,000,000 years BC were racist times  ;O;


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 16, 2015)

So you mean all those times I got filthy and sunburned when hiking through a tropical jungle it was in fact that the local tribes were mad at me for wearing blackface and not my raiding their lands? Learn something every day I guess.


----------



## Veho (Jun 16, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> So you mean all those times I got filthy and sunburned when hiking through a tropical jungle it was in fact that the local tribes were mad at me for wearing blackface and not my raiding their lands?


That's just adding insult to injury.


----------



## Veho (Jun 16, 2015)

"Pointing out that I'm a lying hypocrite  is sexism   ;O; "


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 17, 2015)

I have something other than video game-related pseudo-sexism today and I want to draw attention to the so-called _"trans-n-words"_ that I brought up on the earlier page. Now, I thought it was humorous that someone would post something like that, I wasn't expecting anyone to _"live the lie"_ in earnest. Well, how surprised I was when I was reading my news feed recently. By this time the issue hit major news outlets, so you're probably familiar with the Rachel Dolezal case. If you're not, I'll familiarize you with it.

Until recently she was the president of an N.A.A.C.P chapter in Spokane, Washington. What's N.A.A.C.P, you might ask? Why, it's the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People. A noble cause, no doubt - one worth supporting. Rachel Dolezal was a natural candidate for the position - she's as ethnic as it gets. According to the initial interview her family tree is a mixture of white, black and native american for good measure - it could only be more perfect if she also had asian ancestors, that would fill in the blanks in the palette of her family. She marked her ethnicity on an application for "chairwoman of Spokane's Office of Police Ombudsman Commission" as "black", and it's a role she volunteers to perform for the betterment of the neighbourhood. On top of all this great body of work, she is a part-time Africana Studies professor at Eastern Washington University - she finds the time in her life to speak to the young minds of our generation. She's a charity worker in touch with the police as well as the education sector, clearly the plight of the black community is not alien to her, truly she was the right pick for the job.

Except she ain't black. She never was black, and the only black part that was ever in her was her ex-husband. She's as white as can be in America, her herritage is German, Swedish and Czech with _"trace amounts of Native American"_. She has subsequently lied about her family by labeling a completely unrelated black man as her father while calling her actual father _"a step-father"_ and labeling her parent's adopted black son as _"her son"_, she does so both on Facebook and in interviews. How does she deal with those allegations? Well... She _"identifies as black"._ That's right, it doesn't matter what the facts are, what matters now is that you identify as someone and that makes it true.

"That question is not as easy as it seems... There's a lot of complexities … and I don't know that everyone would understand that... _We're all from the African continent._" was Dolezal's response when asked about her ethnicity. This long con has been going on for years throughout which she subsequently identified herself as _"biracial"_, then _"transracial"_ and finally _"black"_. Except she's not, she's just in love with the idea of being black. "I was drawing self-portraits with the brown crayon instead of the peach crayon, and the black curly hair", she reminisces as she describes her childhood. "I was socially conditioned to not own that, and to be limited to whatever biological identity was thrust upon me and narrated to me", she complains.

Of course, it would be too convenient for her to just be _"transracial"_, right? Then we would be able to relate to her somehow, and we can't have that. See, Rachel is only black when it's convenient. What do I mean? Why, Dolezal sued her Alma Mater, a predominantly, "historically black" Howard University and the chairman of its art department. What for? _Discriminating against her_ in order to favor _African-American students_. So, if she's not being treated fairly, she's not black anymore. Of course needless to say, the lawsuit was unsuccessful. Lies, deceit and personal gain all around - _"I'm white when it's convenient, I'm black when it behooves me"_.

Of course Dolezal gets a lot of threats due to her grueling career of philanthropy, including _nooses_ hung outside her house and letters. She reports all of them to he local police, naturally - there are at least eight recorded _"hate crimes"_ directed against her. Funnily, according to the police, the latest batch of her _"hate mail"_ had to be put into the mailbox by _someone who has the key to it_ as the package had _no barcodes or stamps on it_ which meant that it _couldn't be sent by anyone_. Sounds like the perfect Professional Victim case to me. She wants to be bad _so_ bad, she wants to _feel the plight_ so hard, but alas, she cannot.

 http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/17/us/rachel-dolezal-nbc-today-show.html?_r=0
 http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...parents-convincing-community-black-years.html
 http://edition.cnn.com/2015/06/15/us/washington-rachel-dolezal-naacp/
 http://abcnews.go.com/US/rachel-dol...eged-discrimination-favored/story?id=31787446

Wall of text, I know, but now that you've read it all, I have to say that I'm torn on this one. On one side, I'm totally on Martin Luther King's side - we should not judge people by the colour of their skin, but by the content of their character. Those really are words to live by, and words that make this issue both easy and problematic. What _does_ it matter that she's not black? She too can fight for social justice for people of colour - anyone can. In fact, everyone _should_ support equality among all races... And then comes the paradox - isn't she doing the opposite? She, quite literally, _disguises_ herself as black, _lies_ on official documents, lies to everyone she knows and represents... because she _really_ wants to be black, like the colour of her skin _matters_ so much to her. What _is_ the content of her _character?_ She's a liar who deceived everyone for social status and personal gain, should we not ostracize that?

Rachel Dolezal has since resigned from her role at the N.A.A.C.P and she is being investigated by the City of Spokane's authorities in regards to a possible breach of ethics in the process of hiring her as a chairwoman. A city's spokeperson had this to say: "We are committed to independent citizen oversight and take very seriously the concerns raised regarding the chair of the independent citizen police ombudsman commission (...) We are gathering facts to determine if any city policies related to volunteer boards and commissions have been violated. That information will be reviewed by the City Council, which has oversight of city boards and commissions. (...) The community wanted _diversity_ and _limited background checks_ (...) _The low level background checks were intentional_". Well, in that case, I guess the community got exactly what it wanted.

Opinions?


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 17, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Wall of text, I know, but now that you've read it all, I have to say that I'm torn on this one. On one side, I'm totally on Martin Luther King's side - we should not judge people by the colour of their skin, but by the content of their character. Those really are words to live by, and words that make this issue both easy and problematic. What _does_ it matter that she's not black? She too can fight for social justice for people of colour - anyone can. In fact, everyone _should_ support equality among all races... And then comes the paradox - isn't she doing the opposite? She, quite literally, _disguises_ herself as black, _lies_ on official documents, lies to everyone she knows and represents... because she _really_ wants to be black, like the colour of her skin _matters_ so much to her. What _is_ the content of her _character?_ She's a liar who deceived everyone for social status and personal gain, should we not ostracize that?


Id say the fact that shes willing to lie about something like the color of her skin speaks volumes about her character. People like her are complete hypocrites.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 17, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> Id say the fact that shes willing to lie about something like the color of her skin speaks volumes about her character. People like her are complete hypocrites.


I don't think a person who pretends to be black for personal gain should give me lectures about how the world around me is racist, you're absolutely right. She's the one obsessed with skin colour, not me.


----------



## Veho (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 18, 2015)

You guys, she was a trans-black feminist who knew how to conduct things! You don't have to be blood related to any black people or have any black ancestors to be genetically black! You don't have to be born black to be naturally black!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 18, 2015)

Perhaps not strictly what we do here but I am going it anyway

http://cbldf.org/2015/06/college-student-wants-four-graphic-novels-eradicated-from-the-system/



			
				from the link said:
			
		

> A 20-year-old college student in Yucaipa, California is protesting the inclusion of four landmark graphic novels in an English class that she took during the recently-finished Spring 2015 semester at Crafton Hills College. According to the Redlands Daily Facts newspaper, Tara Shultz and her parents object to Persepolis, Fun Home, Y: The Last ManVol. 1, and The Sandman Vol. 2: The Doll’s House as “pornography” and “garbage.”





			
				the cretin in question said:
			
		

> At least get a warning on the books. At most I would like the books eradicated from the system. I don’t want them taught anymore. I don’t want anyone else to have to read this garbage.



For the record the authors of said works include those given Eisner Awards for several years on the trot, a MacArthur grant, various other awards that would probably make most people's lives to nominated for and Neil Gaiman, otherwise known as the dude that Terry Pratchett suggested (and did) a collaboration with.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 18, 2015)

It's not the first time an Eisner award winner gets ragged on, the same happened to the controversial Spider Woman cover author earlier this year.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 18, 2015)

So the saga of Rachel Dolezal never ends, it seems. This time she's claiming to be bisexual, she's suing her brother for sexual harrasment when she was a child _and_ accusing her husband of forcing her to participate in a sex tape.

 http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Caitlyn-Jenner-s-story-cry-resonated-her.html
 http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...al-for-alleged-sexual-abuse-of-a-black-child/
 http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...acts-camera-against-claimed-court-papers.html

Hyperactive imagination, attention-seeking or the most unlucky woman in the world? You decide.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 18, 2015)

At this point, she's probably just making shit up to try to get sympathy points to cover up the fact that she's, well, her.


----------



## Vipera (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm looking for a cheap room in rent online. The cheapest are all"women only".

I wonder if I could sue them...


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 20, 2015)

Seeing that we're still in an E3xcellent mood, here's a gem from last year:






 http://kotaku.com/the-games-at-e3-2014-sure-had-a-lot-of-dudes-like-alwa-1589946384


----------



## Veho (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Seeing that we're still in an E3xcellent mood, here's a gem from last year:
> 
> snip
> 
> http://kotaku.com/the-games-at-e3-2014-sure-had-a-lot-of-dudes-like-alwa-1589946384


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 24, 2015)

I know it is also not quite what we do but I got an email from google as somewhere along the line I found myself responsible for an android developer account.

https://play.google.com/about/developer-content-policy.html#sensitive-events
" Sensitive Events: We don't allow content which may be deemed as capitalizing on or lacking reasonable sensitivity towards a natural disaster, atrocity, conflict, death, or other tragic event. "

Not unreasonable on the face of it but somewhat vague and bets on the usual subjects here will find a way to make life fun.


----------



## bkifft (Jun 26, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> https://play.google.com/about/developer-content-policy.html#sensitive-events
> " Sensitive Events: We don't allow content which may be deemed as capitalizing on or lacking reasonable sensitivity towards a natural disaster, atrocity, conflict, death, or other tragic event. "



Hmmm. Will still using the Confederate flag in games qualify as "lacking reasonable sensitivity towards a [...]  tragic event."?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 26, 2015)

It is something of a fantasy anyway. See 4 on http://www.cracked.com/article_19223_6-civil-war-myths-everyone-believes-that-are-total-b.s..html

Edit. Hmm as part of a search I saw Apple removed stuff because of it. I shall have to read more into things.


----------



## bkifft (Jun 26, 2015)

@FAST6191 sorry, I should have included that piece of information.

For others who might not have heard about it: Apple went #fullmcintosh and removed all games that somehow featured the flag that is nowadays called the Confederate flag (better? ) from the app store, Amazon unlisted some boardgames depicting it.

Steam participated, too: the put "Ultimate General: Gettysburg" in the featured list. (Article: http://www.gamezone.com/news/steam-...rg-on-home-page-completely-owns-apple-3420437)

My two cents: Let's hope they aren't going after the swastika next, I like me shooting some of dem Nazimagigers.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 29, 2015)

So I was going through the park today and the remains of a carnival was there. I had to go and get my camera for this one.

Those with a heart condition should not use this ride?





The notion of a carny is not as prevalent in the UK as it is in the US but few would look to them as paragons of progressive thought. Some might say it is a catch all in case you were too short, too tall or too fat but I think we all know what they mean.


----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 12, 2015)

Technically Jake got raped. ;O;


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 12, 2015)

So you mean when I go pick up chicks at alcoholics anonymous I am playing it safe on multiple levels? Sweet.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 13, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> So this is a thing now...


If i laugh any harder, my boss is going to fire me.


----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2015)

Remember this image (and the accompanying reaction): 








Well apparently the image was so triggering to a whole bunch of buttblasted vagina-sanded tumblrites, they did the mass reporting thing and got the infamous image removed. Not the reaction, mind you, the image. 

http://afro-thunder-knotting-it-up.tumblr.com/post/121894647686/cramulus-burningonyx-busridavip 
http://jerkidiot.com/post/41021087812/busridavip-sassypriest69-are-you-fucking
http://redkun.tumblr.com/post/40011858223/kougamyazawa-busridavip-sassypriest69
http://paradoxandplaid.tumblr.com/post/40035850318/busridavip-sassypriest69-are-you-fucking
http://kosovan.tumblr.com/post/47435789097/busridavip-kosovan-are-you-fucking-kidding

Apparently cheese, pizza, and relationship proposals violate tumblr's community guidelines. 



Nevar forget.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 15, 2015)

Once again I seem to be deviating from the original concept for the thread but when it is as entertaining as this I can not let it slip by
So a few months back Kingsman came out on DVD and I watched it, from same guy that made Kick Ass and Layer Cake. For me it was probably one of the most enjoyable films I had seen in a while (probably since all the fun action films last year).

Today was I searching for something from it and one of the results was a review/comments on a site called ChristianAnswers.net.. could not click on it fast enough.
http://christiananswers.net/spotlight/movies/2015/kingsman2015.html

Just a little preview of what is to come


> Negative— Note: English isn’t my native language, so there might be typos/poor grammar, my apologies. —I’m surprised how many so-called Christians centralized their opinions mainly to complain about just “obvious”-stuff, such as swearing or violence. Although I don’t accept those, there was way bigger issues than that! The story told about a poor (yet right bloodline) boy who was taken over by a secret society elite because they wanted to turn him into a “superspy”. The movie depicted this in a cool and sexy way; he learned new skills and rose up the ranks. In reality, they were turning him into a killer by using totally inhumane and humiliating ways in order to “perfect” him.
> 
> This is exactly what goes on among occult circles in many ways. This movie introduced “Entered Apprentice”—the first degree and then our “lucky” chosen candidate ascended from a lower to a higher condition of knowledge by doing more and more rituals and tests. The evil handlers explained that “it’s okay if people die” and then an animal sacrifice was demanded. How lovely. This is basically preconditioning our youth to embrace Satanic concepts and the idea of “illumination”.
> 
> ...



What I do not know about is whether this is one of those "satire so good it might as well be real"

A few days prior I was also on IMDB forums where this was discussed, it was not as good as the above link though.


----------



## Monado_III (Jul 29, 2015)

You know all those women's centres that are all around colleges and stuff, well some people thought there should be an equivalent for men since, you know, men can get depressed and crap too. But you know what? Men don't need those because “the men’s centre is everywhere else.” and it'd be “a room with a PS3 and a bunch of douchebags playing games.”

Read the full article if you want a good laugh;
http://news.nationalpost.com/full-c...n-shocking-anti-male-hatred-on-the-sfu-campus


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 29, 2015)

Monado_III said:


> You know all those women's centres that are all around colleges and stuff, well some people thought there should be an equivalent for men since, you know, men can get depressed and crap too. But you know what? Men don't need those because “the men’s centre is everywhere else.” and it'd be “a room with a PS3 and a bunch of douchebags playing games.”
> 
> Read the full article if you want a good laugh;
> http://news.nationalpost.com/full-c...n-shocking-anti-male-hatred-on-the-sfu-campus



//


----------



## Veho (Aug 4, 2015)

Air conditioning is sexist  ;O; 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/sci...hiver-at-work-in-sexist-air-conditioning.html


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 4, 2015)

Veho said:


> Air conditioning is sexist  ;O;
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/sci...hiver-at-work-in-sexist-air-conditioning.html


I stopped reading at the point where it says "gender bias in air conditioning". I'm sorry, get f*cked, lol - people are comfortable in a wide variety of temperatures and each person has a different tolerance, I don't think gender plays a big role here.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 4, 2015)

At various points I have been installing things in offices populated by menopausal women, seemingly during the "hot flush" points in time... giving me heatstroke is nothing unusual but causing me to feel cold is (if it is not raining I will still be in a tshirt in winter, and still come in with fingers capable of typing at full rate). Doing both in an office during the same afternoon in mid September is an impressive feat.
That said it is an actual documented biological process* and sounds like it sucks more than the alternative, and more reason that I do never want to work in an office.

*it has been observed that periods will sync up for women in regular contact, I will also offer the observation that hot flushes do too.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 4, 2015)

Feeling cold? Wear a jumper. Don't make others conform to your shitty metabolism, solve the problem yourself.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2015)

I fear the new generation.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 4, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Feeling cold? Wear a jumper. Don't make others conform to your shitty metabolism, solve the problem yourself.


Funny, my mom likes it cold because she has hot flashes lol


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 4, 2015)

Veho said:


> Air conditioning is sexist  ;O;
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/sci...hiver-at-work-in-sexist-air-conditioning.html


I beg to defer


----------



## bkifft (Aug 4, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> I beg to defer
> 
> [snip]


UNATTAINABLE BODY IMAGE YOU MISOGYNISTIC SHITLORD!

GBAtemp needs a safespace. And a Code of Conduct!


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 4, 2015)

bkifft said:


> UNATTAINABLE BODY IMAGE YOU MISOGYNISTIC SHITLORD!
> 
> GBAtemp needs a safespace. And a Code of Conduct!


Actually they are wearing more than the original picture I was going to put


----------



## bkifft (Aug 4, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Actually they are wearing more than the original picture I was going to put


Oh, common misconception: the body image hubbub is less about "argh, you can see her naked ankle!" but more about "it's bad to show thin people as it makes fatties suicidal". 
so haw dare you post an image where three women in total are as heavy as one normal womyn!


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 4, 2015)

bkifft said:


> Oh, common misconception: the body image hubbub is less about "argh, you can see her naked ankle!" but more about "it's bad to show thin people as it makes fatties suicidal".
> so haw dare you post an image where three women in total are as heavy as one normal womyn!


Is this better?


----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I stopped reading at the point where it says "gender bias in air conditioning".


But Foxi, it's true, air conditioning is sexist: 







;O;


----------



## Lucifer666 (Aug 7, 2015)

TBH threads like these scare me. Mocking SJWs is pretty silly because literally all of the examples used are extremists and as someone quite delved into Tumblr who's been there for years I've literally NEVER seen anyone that unreasonable, save for the piss obvious joke blog (those are many, and yeah, that pizza thing? It's a joke.)

Anyway back to why it scares me, I myself am an Arabic trans man with mental illness (no I'm not self-diagnosed, that's stuff's bull****, I have a psych and a therapist I see twice a week) and I find that my lack of (dare I say the word!) privilege makes being in certain circumstances pretty unsafe (e.g. where I am I may legally be sentenced to death for my being trans if the police find out, I frequently get demeaning comments bc of my race/appearance, etc.) and from my PoV Tumblr's kinda the only place that doesn't really give a shit. To have one of my favourite sites piss all over it irks me (understandably.)

Plus all the posts you make fun of aren't even made by ""Tumblr SJWs"", it's made by folks the same as you who make fun of Tumblr with parody posts. In my 5 years of being on Tumblr I've never been told off for being straight or male lol

sorry if I hijacked what was meant to be a humorous thread


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 7, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> and from my PoV Tumblr's kinda the only place that doesn't really give a shit. To have one of my favourite sites piss all over it irks me (understandably.)



I fear you are misinterpreting the thread. I doubt anybody here cares what genitals you wish to fumble (assuming the other party can consent, though consent is perhaps warranting a good definition, or at least for the legal definition to be the baseline again), whether they are the same as the ones you were born with, the ones you feel you would like to have or have since had created or indeed if you do not wish to fumble genitals at all. Statistically, sociologically and biologically there are things that can be said about those with various skin colours or genitals, also statistically though generalisation would be a stupid idea for if no other reason than your statistics are probably still a bell curve. On religion, there is a reason it makes for so much good comedy but frankly if you are not hurting anybody in the practice of it then nobody really cares unless you are trying to sell someone else on it.
Mental illness sucks, me and mine have variously worked in fields supporting those with them for years and I have seen a lot of it. I hope you get yours managed and if it is one of the ones that can be sorted then it gets sorted without dragging things down for all concerned. Likewise not having fully working limbs and senses is perhaps not the best, it can lead to some interesting things for some and some may even enjoy it and not wish to "fix" things, see various parts of deaf culture, but that is perhaps a different discussion.
If anybody is attacking you for the things now mentioned then they are not welcome here, if you thought otherwise then you thought wrong.

By and large though are you here to play games, discuss games, hack games and hack consoles and give or take some occasional silliness then post with the "if you are going to post then make the internet a better place, even if only fractionally" concept in mind then nobody gives a fuck about the stuff in the section above.
Some consider this the removal/ablation of the self, or being as the internet is somewhat anonymous then the embracing of that, or if you prefer to kick it a bit more old school then mentor's last words http://dip.sun.ac.za/~henri/mentor.html . Some might consider that bad, personally I would consider those that do to be wrong as it is the horrible legacy of telling kids they are special* when statistics would say otherwise, and if you do then reasoned arguments in the relevant location. tumblr and its ilk seem to embrace a different philosophy ("I'm special, I just have to figure out how") and the figuring out how part frequently leads to some amusing things, some horrific things (they do eat their own), some horribly illogical things and some downright bizarre things. This thread is here to document a few of them and laugh at some more.

*or to utilise the words of my father "if every cunt is special then no cunt is".

Life is better when you are living it, aim for that. The previous line is probably the extent or executive summary of the help with feelings and such like that most of the internet, this place included, can provide. Being as that is a very short concept without much room for interpretation it is usually assumed and goes unstated, perhaps it could stand to be stated more (you say mental illness is a thing you experience, no doubt you are then aware of how illogical certain things your mind leaps to are but it probably helps a lot to have someone say this and run through why a few times a week) but hey.
If you want help with some kind of games discussion, science, engineering, device repair, device mod, device hack or light literary/media criticism then there is more to discuss.


----------



## bkifft (Aug 7, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> TBH threads like these scare me. Mocking SJWs is pretty silly because literally all of the examples used are extremists and as someone quite delved into Tumblr who's been there for years I've literally NEVER seen anyone that unreasonable, save for the piss obvious joke blog (those are many, and yeah, that pizza thing? It's a joke.)
> 
> Anyway back to why it scares me, I myself am an Arabic trans man with mental illness (no I'm not self-diagnosed, that's stuff's bull****, I have a psych and a therapist I see twice a week) and I find that my lack of (dare I say the word!) privilege makes being in certain circumstances pretty unsafe (e.g. where I am I may legally be sentenced to death for my being trans if the police find out, I frequently get demeaning comments bc of my race/appearance, etc.) and from my PoV Tumblr's kinda the only place that doesn't really give a shit. To have one of my favourite sites piss all over it irks me (understandably.)
> 
> Plus all the posts you make fun of aren't even made by ""Tumblr SJWs"", it's made by folks the same as you who make fun of Tumblr with parody posts. In my 5 years of being on Tumblr I've never been told off for being straight or male lol



Thing is: SJWs are the extremists of the SJ movement.

I believe, or let me better say hope, that no one in this thread is against people who have non mainstream traits or in other words are abnormal (edit: i'm quite abnormal as well and fucking proud of it).
I hope no one here thinks homosexuality, transgenderism, etc. is a disease that ought to be cured (if so you might check your calendars, it's 2015, not 1520).

But if someone touts fundamentalist extremist bullshit they have given away every right not to be ridiculed.

"Teach boys not to rape" is the same as "Teach Muslims to blow no one up": both statements are bullshit.

"Punch up, not down" and "Prejudice plus Power" are not equality, they are bigoted revenge.

See for example  (sorry if it has been posted in the thread already).

That's what this thread is about: pointing out the inconsistent double standard hypocrisy of extremist SJ enthusiasts.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm glad that women are still encouraged to stare at, harass and grope male passengers, especially while masturbating.


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 8, 2015)

Does this mean I can masturbate on the plane if there aren't any female passengers around?


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 8, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> Does this mean I can masturbate on the plane if there aren't any female passengers around?


Absolutely. It's okay as long as no woman's looking.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 8, 2015)

Unwanted conversation on a metro/underground train? By and large I find anybody that starts a conversation on a train is second only to those that would start a conversation in a public toilet, if only because on a train it is acceptable to talk to your friends or on a phone when on a train.

Anyway now I want to find one of those to graffiti up and add "eye contact" on that convenient space on the bottom left. Look how fitting it is


----------



## bkifft (Aug 8, 2015)

whoa halt ho brrr fellas, this is most likely not official (either meant as a funny hoax or an avantgarde "womyn are suppressed yo" project).



vayanui8 said:


> Does this mean I can masturbate on the plane if there aren't any female passengers around?


a) Don't forget to ask everyone if they identify as female first (misgendering is evil).
b) Take care not to produce more than 100ml of liquid, terrorism n stuff.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 8, 2015)

bkifft said:


> whoa halt ho brrr fellas, this is most likely not official (either meant as a funny hoax or an avantgarde "womyn are suppressed yo" project).


Just because it's stupid doesn't mean that it's not official - after the "Stop the Spread" campaign I wouldn't put kowtowing to feminazis past the Metro.


----------



## bkifft (Aug 8, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Just because it's stupid doesn't mean that it's not official - after the "Stop the Spread" campaign I wouldn't put kowtowing to feminazis past the Metro.



True, but as I was only able to dig up other "stupid feminazis" style posts (the one on mmo-champion is quite lulzy) yet no official reporting (press, LA Metro themselves) or a bigger outcry (blogs from all sides) I'm calling this as not real/official.  Can't be 100% sure of course.

I say this is Poe's law to the max.

Still funny, though


----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 9, 2015)

Veho said:


>


Love me some #BEEEEF-steak. _;O;_


----------



## bkifft (Aug 10, 2015)

"If you do not listen to her your event will be shut down now!" 
"WE ARE REASONABLE!!!"
"STOP ASKING QUESTIONS AND LET HER SPEAK!!!!!11oneeleven"

I admit, I skipped a few lessons in my rhetoric class, but I don't think that those  expressions evoke much empathy in the majority of listeners...


----------



## Vipera (Aug 10, 2015)

You know, I used to love girls with colored hair.

Now I subconsciously make the comparison every time I see one. Fuck SJWs for ruining my fetish.


Also lol @ that white knight


----------



## Vipera (Aug 12, 2015)

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/lat...s-meningitis-six-hour-ambulance-delay-man-flu


This guy had meningitis yet he was dismissed because they thought he had "man flu". Sickening.


----------



## bkifft (Aug 17, 2015)

While I don't want to start a #blm vs #alm debate, do I just don't get it or is the following picture (which happens to make it rounds atm) logically wrong?


Spoiler


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 20, 2015)

and now for something slightly different
http://onemillionmoms.com/current-campaigns/urge-playtex-to-pull-sponsorship-from-becoming-us/





I ended up on the site because they were protesting about a new TV show called Impastor (about a person that impersonates a pastor) "mocking" Christianity, more http://onemillionmoms.com/current-c...-to-mock-christianity-with-new-show-impastor/

Way to preach tolerance, acceptance and love of your fellow (wo?)man.

Low hanging fruit perhaps but I found it amusing none the less.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 20, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> and now for something slightly different
> http://onemillionmoms.com/current-campaigns/urge-playtex-to-pull-sponsorship-from-becoming-us/
> 
> View attachment 23432
> ...


Mocking religion is never right, but neither is righteous indignation, so I suppose both parties are in the wrong here.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 20, 2015)

I do not see religion as safe from being mocked, or indeed even how it could be. Also having now just watched the first episode of the show in question it is about as mocking as sister act (and borrowing no small number pages from the playbook).


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 20, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> I do not see religion as safe from being mocked, or indeed even how it could be. Also having now just watched the first episode of the show in question it is about as mocking as sister act (and borrowing no small number pages from the playbook).


Religion is not above reproach and can be criticized, but mocking it equals mocking its believers and their system of morality, which can be considered hateful. Mocking someone's religion is a lot like mocking their skin colour or nationality, it's a mockery of someone's identity. If black face is offensive, so should be mocking religion. This is not to say that there's no place for humour here, what I'm saying is that the act shouldn't be toxic or hateful. I've never seen the show so I don't have an educated opinion - if it's done tastefully then I'm all for a dose of humour in all aspects of life, but I stress this, humour, not hate and vitriol.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 20, 2015)

Skin colour and nationality are things someone has no control over though. Religion, give or take the issues of teaching it to kids, is supposed to be an informed decision and one that possibly also informs your world outlook/logic in a considerable way*. Skin colour, genitals you have or wish to fumble are not reliable indicators of any moral or physical attributes that would go with that, give or take certain biological/medical statistics.

*if you set out and derive a moral belief system that happens to coincide with some established religion then fair enough, I would wonder how you got there but hey. Religion tends to be big on the "surrender to the higher wisdom of [blah]" which seldom sits right with me.

I dare say we have a slightly different definition of mocking too, I would have considered it a theoretically humorous device, one that is probably about as hard to pull off as a good pun (or see things like sarcasm being the lowest form of humour in the eyes of some) and is almost always in danger of going into strawman territory, or indeed operate on a similar level to Poe's Law (others reading a sufficiently advanced satire is indistinguishable from the genuine article) but for strawmen.
One of the cartoon comedy shows once had a sketch with "this is what [insert religion/belief of choice] actually believe" in nice disclaimer style text at the bottom. Such a thing would be a successful mocking session in the ones I saw, "hurr durr I'm a [insert religion/belief of choice]" less so.

In all of this I still think my favourite is that old talk show when they got a couple of the pythons on to talk about life of brian and also invited some religious types as well. At some points it felt like them beating up an unarmed man/men (not that I am in favour of Marquess of Queensberry Rules) but still where I would find myself, and from what I have seen where this show finds itself.
For the full thing


For the main part I am thinking of then skip to about three minutes in the second part.


Also


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 20, 2015)

@FAST6191 The distinction I draw between humour/satire and mockery is 80% intent and 20% execution - if your joke is specifically supposed to offend a religious group because it's a religious group, it's just not a good joke. It's even worse when it perpetuates a negative stereotype, like priests being peadophiles (it's a very small minority, about as big percentage-wise as the general population from what I've read) or muslims being terrorists (again, not a rule). Religion is indeed a choice, but it is a part of identity nonetheless. Besides, in today's world even boundries previously thought of as set in stone like gender, sex or race become blurry - you don't need to look far for examples considering figures like Michael Jackson or Caitlyn Jenner. Some things just don't make good jokes and while I don't think that people should be sheltered from being offended, I still treat that kind of humour as bottom-of-the-barrel entertainment for xenophobes.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## puss2puss (Sep 1, 2015)

I have a sharp metal clit and i'm not afraid to use it!


----------



## Veho (Sep 7, 2015)

Trigger warning: the following article is rape culture. 


http://www.nationalreview.com/artic...moments-college-campuses-2014-katherine-timpf


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 7, 2015)

I was blissfully unaware of the existence of the concept of micro aggressions prior to reading that.

Anyway I am sitting here trying to think if I have done all 11 of those, or something like it.

As for plasters/band aids, not that I ever use them (superglue is far more effective and if that will not work then I probably need to be sewn back together) but are you not suggested to use brightly coloured (hah) ones these days in case they fall off?


----------



## vayanui8 (Sep 7, 2015)

Every time I see one of those articles I cringe even more. I really hope that people regain their sense someday and we don't have to put up with their bullshit anymore.


----------



## Monado_III (Sep 7, 2015)

Veho said:


> Trigger warning: the following article is rape culture.
> 
> 
> http://www.nationalreview.com/artic...moments-college-campuses-2014-katherine-timpf


I have no hope for the modern world. I really wish people would get over every little thing, I'm a Christian, and I'll admit I laughed at a couple things in the video @FAST6191 posted above.


----------



## Veho (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 19, 2015)

So now when I say fizzy drinks turn my stomach I can mean it on multiple fronts. Genius.

Also I should probably stop letting the dog have a fizzy drink bottle to play with when only the dregs are left.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 1, 2015)

[QUOTE="Veho, post: 5677669, member: 38180"http://i.imgur.com/Bz698Cf.jpg[/QUOTE]
Ok, hear me out, I swear it's true.
In Italy, more specifically in tourists areas near Rimini, you can buy liquor bottles shaped like dicks.

DICKS.

Not "forms that might look like a scrotum". I mean a fucking dick and balls. They are exposed everywhere.

And not a single fuck is given by tourists.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2015)

Veho said:


> _*Bottles are shaped like women*_


I wonder if anyone pointed out to her that they're shaped that way in order to improve grip. Then again, there's Jean Paul Gaultier's perfume bottles which are famously shaped like female torsos, but alas, I digress.

Anywho, I found this quite funny:
http://everydayfeminism.com/2015/09/why-need-black-only-spaces/


> Occasionally, in response to “POC-only” or “Black-only” events and spaces, non-Black folks will express confusion or frustration. Many well-meaning allies want to show support and understand the issues that are impacting Black people. In instances that call for solidarity and building a wider movement, this support is increasingly important. But when explicitly asked to “move back” as white or non-Black people, the best way to support us is to respect that demand.


So what, you want your seats at the back of the bus back?

Also, this just in: scientists looking for water on Mars is blatant misogyny:
http://www.buzzfeed.com/cynwhitehead/why-scientests-finding-water-on-mars-is-blatant-mi-1vsmg


> The obvious choice of the STEM community to pick Mars, the MALE planet (women are from Venus) should be disgusting enough. Why not Venus, huh, why didn’t these misogynist assholes go look for water on Venus? (...) As we all know there’s water on Venus but Venal-water denialism has reached an all time high which culminated in the ‘discovery’ of water on the male planet (...) What a tragic day for women worldwide.



F*ck me sideways, this isn't even written in jest.


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I wonder if anyone pointed out to her that they're shaped that way in order to improve grip.


Bottles or women?  HEEEYOOOO


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2015)

Veho said:


> Bottles or women?  HEEEYOOOO


Why not both?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 2, 2015)

Again I find myself pushing the usual parameters of the thread
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/10/01/slander_app_founder_slandered/
The title kind of says it all
"Woman makes app that lets people rate and review you, Yelp-style. Now SHE'S upset people are 'reviewing' her"

Quote from the person that made it "Bullying IS WHAT YOU ARE DOING and that is what are [sic] app is NOT. You are the reason we have an app."

Good times. 



Veho said:


> Bottles or women?  HEEEYOOOO


Pah. Oil either up and watch things get slippy. One really needs handles for such things.


----------



## vayanui8 (Oct 5, 2015)

This is pure gold


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 6, 2015)

Now, this is a little dark and it's not really connected with feminism per se, rather with the double standard resulting from the supposed equality we're enjoying today. Here's a little article: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3260279/Babysitter-sex-11-year-old-escapes-jail.html

*TL;DR* Jade Hall is a 21-year-old babysitter, she raped an 11-year-old boy whom she was babysitting. He did not enjoy it. His father says it's _"a notch on his belt"_ and it's totally fine. He's also the babysitter's ex-lover. The judge gave her _6 months suspended jail time_ because _"she's a very immature 21-year-old"_ and he was a _"very mature 11-year-old"_. According to the judge this _"narrows down the age gap"_ between them. I can't help but wonder if that'd fly if the roles were reversed - _"I swear, your honour! She's a very mature 11-year-old and I'm a very immature 21-year-old!"_ - yeah, sounds about right. Why do I think it wouldn't go as smoothly for a male rapist? Now, it's worth to take note of the fact that sex with a minor in the UK, especially under the age of 13 is considered _"statutory rape"_ and is punishable by a maximum of life imprisonment, but the usual sentence is 5-7 years jail time.


----------



## Monado_III (Oct 6, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Now, this is a little dark and it's not really connected with feminism per se, rather with the double standard resulting from the supposed equality we're enjoying today. Here's a little article: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3260279/Babysitter-sex-11-year-old-escapes-jail.html
> 
> *TL;DR* Jade Hall is a 21-year-old babysitter, she raped an 11-year-old boy whom she was babysitting. He did not enjoy it. His father says it's _"a notch on his belt"_ and it's totally fine. He's also the babysitter's ex-lover. The judge gave her _6 months suspended jail time_ because _"she's a very immature 21-year-old"_ and he was a _"very mature 11-year-old"_. According to the judge this _"narrows down the age gap"_ between them. I can't help but wonder if that'd fly if the roles were reversed - _"I swear, your honour! She's a very mature 11-year-old and I'm a very immature 21-year-old!"_ - yeah, sounds about right. Why do I think it wouldn't go as smoothly for a male rapist? Now, it's worth to take note of the fact that sex with a minor in the UK, especially under the age of 13 is considered _"statutory rape"_ and is punishable by a maximum of life imprisonment, but the usual sentence is 5-7 years jail time.


I'm genuinely scared for when I get out of college/university, there are no words to describe that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 6, 2015)

Monado_III said:


> I'm genuinely scared for when I get out of college/university, there are no words to describe that.


It just baffles me how an educated judge could possibly give a verdict like that, especially when the boy in question clearly stated that it felt "wrong" and he did not enjoy it in the slightest. This can cause mental scars for the rest of his life, I wouldn't be surprised if he became scared of or antagonistic towards women now, and sex in general. The fact that the father approves of it and doesn't give him any support is just a cue for social services to take that kid away from that environment pronto, but apparently that's not the case. I guess we just live in a world where only men can be rapists wheras women just get a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Monado_III (Oct 7, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> It just baffles me how an educated judge could possibly give a verdict like that, especially when the boy in question clearly stated that it felt "wrong" and he did not enjoy it in the slightest. This can cause mental scars for the rest of his life, I wouldn't be surprised if he became scared of or antagonistic towards women now, and sex in general. The fact that the father approves of it and doesn't give him any support is just a cue for social services to take that kid away from that environment pronto, but apparently that's not the case. I guess we just live in a world where only men can be rapists wheras women just get a slap tap on the wrist.


No, because slapping a woman under ANY circumstance is bad, remember? /jk (at least I know several girls in my school that don't agree with that so, I have _some_ hope left)


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## RichHomieSupreme (Oct 25, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> http://aoboobseragaki.tumblr.com/post/85149161943/rebornica-so-my-friend-i-wont-tell-xyr-name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because tumblr has porn that's why.



chavosaur said:


> To which the reply was, "Fuck you, No one asked you to give me mislabeling information." Before said blogger removed their response. Amazing.


Omg, you have an iPhone? You have so much disposable income privilege!!


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## chavosaur (Nov 5, 2015)

https://t.co/7VpvToUfIQ
An interesting issue cropped up on tumblr over the past week or so. 

Apparently the depiction of Fan Art of the popular cartoon Steven Universe had tumblr users up in arms after very simple drawings somehow perpetuated "fat shaming, racism, transphobia, etc. 

One users very passionate and hobbyist drawings led a mass of people to ridicule, attack, and shame her to the point of "nearly driving her to suicide." 

Now granted I'm sure this was overly perpetuated and probably someone responding in an over dramatic way and wouldn't actually commit suicide over this, but what I am amazed by is the  fact that literal fan art has the ability to turn people into toxic monsters. 

The pictures shown in the article are incredibly tame and don't even perpetuate any form of Negativity, but leave it to tumblr to once again take simple hobbies and make them literally crimes against humanity.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 5, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> https://t.co/7VpvToUfIQ
> An interesting issue cropped up on tumblr over the past week or so.
> 
> Apparently the depiction of Fan Art of the popular cartoon Steven Universe had tumblr users up in arms after very simple drawings somehow perpetuated "fat shaming, racism, transphobia, etc.
> ...


I can't see the article right now (at school) but I do know that there was a very toxic "artist" that was editing people's drawings to make them fit his idea of a "perfect world" (everyone white, all muslims are terrorists, all women are unrealistically thin, etc.). From what I understand that goes against basically everything SU is about, so I can understand people being super upset, especially if their art was affected


----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 15, 2015)

#EndFathersdaynow Is the stupidest thing I've seen on the internet..... And I go on 4chan


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> #EndFathersdaynow Is the stupidest thing I've seen on the internet..... And I go on 4chan




You need to lurkmoar. 



			
				Know Your Meme said:
			
		

> #EndFathersDay is a Twitter hashtag campaign* launched as a prank by 4chan* supposedly to garner public support for dismantling of Father’s Day, an annual holiday celebrated on the third Sunday of June in honor of fatherhood, under the false banner of radical feminism, in a similar vein to previous 4chan-initiated anti-feminist hoaxes like Free Bleeding and Bikini Bridge.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 15, 2015)

Veho said:


> You need to lurkmoar.


I will allow you to be the one who kills me


----------



## Veho (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 29, 2016)

To be fair they are probably correct at some level.

I suppose this also means you are not in favour of an inclusive society... bloody meritocrat.


----------



## ric. (Jan 29, 2016)

Veho said:


>


Yeah, how dare employers look for people qualified for the job? Shitlords these days, I swear. In my ideal society, we would have Peter Hawkings flipping burgers at McDonalds and Guy Fieri manning the nuclear reactors at Kashiwasaki Kariwa. Only then we will be truly equal.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2016)

Veho said:


>


Make sure you also hire an equal amount of males and females even if they're not qualified! Why? Because it's 2016!


----------



## Monado_III (Jan 29, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Make sure you also hire an equal amount of males and females even if they're not qualified! Why? Because it's 2016!


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ngly-that-women-are-favored-for-jobs-in-stem/

Wonder why that would be.... definitely nothing to do with the fact that many STEM companies are being pressured into making sure that no more men are hired then women.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 29, 2016)

Monado_III said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ngly-that-women-are-favored-for-jobs-in-stem/
> 
> Wonder why that would be.... definitely nothing to do with the fact that many STEM companies are being pressured into making sure that no more men are hired then women.


...which is institutionalized, legal sexism. If I were a scientist who's dedicated his entire life on researching solutions that can potentially make everyone's lives better and then, after spending years at the university slaving over books and listening to lectures, I was told that I cannot be hired in a given company because I have a penis and it'd be nicer if I had a vagina instead, I'd make a nation-wide scale stink over it because it's ridiculous. A scientist's gender should have zero impact on whether or not he or she gets hired, and guess what? If there are more male scientists in the STEM fields than women then maybe you should stop subsidizing gender studies, because that's the worthless degrees those women are leaving universities and colleges with. If you've studied a subject that guarantees that your only employment you can possibly get in the future is "Professional Victim", you are to blame. You threw away that money, f*ck you.


----------



## bkifft (Jan 29, 2016)

Fellas, no worries. We just have to find shelter somewhere safe while the problem sorts itself out. Not much longer and in certain countries medical doctors, pilots and nuclear reactor operators will get hired for their diversity, not for their qualification.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 3, 2016)

So I was forwarded this and it reminded me of the jeans for fat people thing however long ago


----------



## bkifft (Feb 3, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> So I was forwarded this and it reminded me of the jeans for fat people thing however long ago
> View attachment 37526


Short verrsion:"pink tax". Unlike the ginourmous pay gap this is significant, but I stil can't understand how women are forced to buy "for woman" products.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2016)

One of the reason women's products are usually more expensive than men's products is because women's products such as deodorant generally have more ingredients in then than the male equivalent of the product. Another reason is that sometimes women's products tend to need more research to create them than men's products do.

Also if you go and buy cheapo hygiene related products from the drug store, then men's and women's products are more likely to be around the same price, so if it pisses you off so much, do your shopping at London Drugs or something and get the shitty products instead. :^)


----------



## ric. (Feb 3, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> One of the reason women's products are usually more expensive than men's products is because women's products such as deodorant generally have more ingredients in then than the male equivalent of the product. Another reason is that sometimes women's products tend to need more research to create them than men's products do.
> 
> Also if you go and buy cheapo hygiene related products from the drug store, then men's and women's products are more likely to be around the same price, so if it pisses you off so much, do your shopping at London Drugs or something and get the shitty products instead. :^)


too long didn't read lol
i bet the patriarchy did this


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 3, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> One of the reason women's products are usually more expensive than men's products is because women's products such as deodorant generally have more ingredients in then than the male equivalent of the product. Another reason is that sometimes women's products tend to need more research to create them than men's products do.



I would come down on the "something is worth what someone else is willing to pay" side of things here, that however sounds like I am going to need to see some bill of material* numbers attempt to justify that one first. I do not have the greatest basis in this (I had a chat with someone in a makeup company once, though it was more about industrial chemistry and the markups involved than gender differences in the products) but I would be shocked if the recipe variations did not come down to fractional differences, and still be dwarfed by paying for the label tax. R&D costs? If you had said costs spent on marketing I might have believed that, and again it would likely be multiple times R&D, 

*my favourites for makeup/related products is usually when they try to sell them with an actual medically sound ingredient... a concentration far lower than any such application would need.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 8, 2016)

So I was scanning through the websites of various engineering institutions (the engineering council maintains a list http://www.engc.org.uk/about-us/our-partners/professional-engineering-institutions ) and not only did I discover that the UK Engineering council endorses an IT focused institution ( http://www.bcs.org/category/11284 but apparently you can be a chartered IT scientist via them for over a decade now, though a lesser thing they dub registration has only been available for a few months at this point. There is still the question of how valuable such a thing is but even though I had not heard of it before now I would still rate it more highly than a CCNA) but I thought I would have a scan of some of the codes of ethics for a few of them.
There was never word one said of ethics in any schooling I ever took, give or take about a paragraph on the possible legal implications of reverse engineering (though the words were never said it would later be what I would recognise as the idea of clean room reverse engineering) and some boilerplate text about criminal and similar convictions when signing up, and it had been a while since I read any such codes for institutions*. Since I last read them it seems many of them got bitten by a rabid hippy and now include substantial sections on environmental issues and sustainability as well as more defined sections on bribery, in some cases though they also include some things that might make it relevant to viewers of this thread though I also found some stuff that I found curious.

*most of them post vacancies and nice reports, results of conferences for the public to read. Personally I felt the competence sections too restrictive for the "I will have a look"/triage/rapid deployment/rapid fixing things I tend to involve myself in so joining was not something I could do. Among friends and associates... I actually think unions are commonly joined things these days and so few people seem to join those.

https://www.imeche.org/docs/default...e-royal-charter-and-by-laws-2014.pdf?sfvrsn=0 (page 31-36). Mechanical engineering likely being the biggest field by some amount, give or take what sort of fight those doing aerospace/aeronautical engineering want to pick ( http://aerosociety.com/Assets/Docs/Membership/CodeOfConduct.pdf which reads like most I would expect).
"Members shall not knowingly mislead, nor allow others to be misled, in engineering matters"
This one has me curious. I quite often go to car boot sales, autojumbles and such like to see what is there. Time and time again I hear "well they were my dad's tools" and as a rule of thumb children of engineers do not become engineers then they might have no clue what a lot of it is and make offers far below what they could get. I am then getting a fairly impressive toolkit and supplies for a fraction of what it "should" cost. I am never misleading (closest I ever get is "It is too far gone for my liking") and never say something is broken when it is not but there have been a few occasions where I have had some very good fortune.

http://www.bcs.org/category/6030 (the IT on mentioned in the opening)
I would note that section 1 has 
"d) promote equal access to the benefits of IT and seek to promote the inclusion of all sectors in society wherever opportunities arise."

http://www.iom3.org/code-conduct
Curious one there
"Where appropriate, this may include access to the knowledge and experience of others, or access to other relevant sources of knowledge, in addition to the member’s own knowledge and experience. In so doing, they must pay due regard to the laws on copyright, and the rights of intellectual property."

Some have resisted the creep of legalese, mainly by being a marginal rewording of the engineering council's basic format ( http://www.engc.org.uk/standards-guidance/guidance/statement-of-ethical-principles/ ).
http://www.icme.org.uk/code-of-conduct.asp
Closest there being a rather nebulous "To treat all persons fairly and with respect." Similar for welding http://issuu.com/twiltd/docs/professional_rules_and_code_of_cond and another curious one in "act honourably, responsibly and lawfully so as to uphold the reputation, standing and dignity of the profession;" for non destructive testing ( http://www.bindt.org/membership/for-individuals/code-of-conduct/ ).

Curiously the physics and engineering in medicine one ( http://www.ipem.ac.uk/AboutIPEM/JoinIPEM/ProfessionalConduct.aspx , click the bold text, or at time of writing then http://www.ipem.ac.uk/Portals/0/Doc... Code of Professional and Ethical Conduct.pdf ) was quite far from other medical oaths, things which tend to be taken quite seriously in the medical world.

I was debating whether to make this its own thread but I will go here for now.


----------



## Veho (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Feeling it! (May 22, 2016)

Veho said:


>


The moderators are the only sane people that make sense.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 22, 2016)

Veho said:


>


I love the term. It harkens back to good old Dick Masterson.



"Women line up to date guys like me."
"I'd be at the back of that line."
"If you hit the treadmill a little more you'd be at the front."

;O; ;O; ;O;

www.MenareBetterthanWomen.com

Please put up the billboard. ;O;


----------



## Feeling it! (May 22, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> I love the term. It harkens back to good old Dick Masterson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XD


----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2016)

Okay then.


----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Luglige (Jun 5, 2016)

https://github.com/ErisBlastar/cplusequality

"brainfuck.Xe -- a Brainfuck interpreter that obeys feminist logic
* and is free of any cisgendered, male, heteronormative, white or any
* other oppressive bias.
"
Oh God.


----------



## bkifft (Jun 5, 2016)

Luglige said:


> https://github.com/ErisBlastar/cplusequality
> 
> "brainfuck.Xe -- a Brainfuck interpreter that obeys feminist logic
> * and is free of any cisgendered, male, heteronormative, white or any
> ...


github didn't manage to ban all C+= forks? nice.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 8, 2016)

Even without context you can tell she is just frothing with feminist rage. 

Context if you were wondering.


----------



## Veho (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 18, 2016)

Peppering through this thread has me 

Seriously, I knew better. Stupid curiosity!!


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 28, 2016)

Seen in the park earlier today


----------



## BurningDesire (Sep 28, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Seen in the park earlier today


Broken image


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 28, 2016)

Worked here but reuploaded anyway.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 28, 2016)

I... honestly can't tell if that's serious or not lol


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2016)

Veho said:


>


There's a Tumblr blog called "socialjusticewario" IIRC.
I was following it back when I actually used Tumblr.


----------



## vayanui8 (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 29, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> View attachment 64266


Actually that sounds like an interesting film. I'd watch it, it'd be interesting to see what conclusions they came to


----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2016)

My brain can't even.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2016)

Veho said:


> My brain can't even.


I saw that last night, Rob Dyke featured it in an episode of Why Would You Put That On The Internet.
While I can _*kinda*_ see why some of these costumes could be considered these things, I still think it's fucking stupid.
The reason why I can see why some of these costumes can be considered "bigoted" is probably because of how much time I used to spend on Tumblr lmao


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 9, 2016)

I for one think it does not go far enough. It clearly misses out cultural appropriation.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> "socialjusticewario"


waht


----------



## Chary (Oct 9, 2016)

I don't see a ghost costume on there. Typical cartoon-styled ghosts are white, and therefore racist!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2016)

Chary said:


> I don't see a ghost costume on there. Typical cartoon-styled ghosts are white, and therefore racist!


I had retweeted something a while back, which was someone pissing and moaning about how dressing up as a witch is disrespectful because people were killed for being accused of being a witch, but I've retweeted so much other shit since then that I doubt I'd be able to find it again.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> someone pissing and moaning about how dressing up as a witch is disrespectful because people were killed for being accused of being a witch


Would that make a male witch both disrespectful AND sexist???


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Would that make a male witch both disrespectful AND sexist???


Probably.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Probably.


Looks like I know why I'll be wearing panties on Halloween!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2016)

HOLY SHIT NEVERMIND I FOUND THE TWEET
Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/BaltimoreMatt/status/782261235245023232

also it's 7am and i haven't slept yet jesus fuck


----------



## Chary (Oct 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> also it's 7am and i haven't slept yet jesus fuck


Quality tweet. Also hello it is 8AM here and I have not slept welcome to suffering.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> HOLY SHIT NEVERMIND I FOUND THE TWEET
> https://twitter.com/BaltimoreMatt/status/782261235245023232


I cannot trust a person who's name is "meme daddy" unless it's actually him.


> also it's 7am and i haven't slept yet jesus fuck


get on my level


----------



## vayanui8 (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> View attachment 65489


HOOO WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeee
Personally, I don't give a shit if someone wishes to identify as a wolf, or a fuckin tree, or whatever, but if they _act weird like this_ then it's a different story


----------



## vayanui8 (Oct 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> HOOO WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeee
> Personally, I don't give a shit if someone wishes to identify as a wolf, or a fuckin tree, or whatever, but if they _act weird like this_ then it's a different story


They all act weird like this though. Thats the issue. Its probably because they don't have an actual issue and just make it up to get pity points on Tumblr. Makes of mockery of people with actual issues.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> They all act weird like this though. Thats the issue. Its probably because they don't have an actual issue and just make it up to get pity points on Tumblr. Makes of mockery of people with actual issues.


I have a few friends who aren't really weird about it, they're actually fairly nice people.



But the majority of these people _do_ act really weird.


----------



## ric. (Oct 9, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> View attachment 65489



I haven't posted here in forever but this was cringe enough that it made me rise from my grave. 
Shit like this is why aliens won't talk to us.


----------



## bkifft (Oct 10, 2016)

Chary said:


> I don't see a ghost costume on there. Typical cartoon-styled ghosts are white, and therefore racist!


nope, cartoon styled ghosts are islamophobic:
https://archive.fo/i63i4#selection-2479.25-2479.60


----------



## 7iven8Nine (Oct 10, 2016)

I just want to take a moment to thank everyone in this thread. You have truly made my boring work day fun.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 11, 2016)

7iven8Nine said:


> thank


welcome


----------



## 7iven8Nine (Oct 11, 2016)

Gahars said:


> Status: Flab-bergasted


 I love how her name is "Meme".


----------



## 7iven8Nine (Oct 11, 2016)

Ammako said:


>


I love Halloween.


----------



## Chary (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks for nothing, Britain, you sexist dogs. What kind of horrible anti-feminist crime is this?!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 11, 2016)

Chary said:


> Thanks for nothing, Britain, you sexist dogs. What kind of horrible anti-feminist crime is this?!


If you're so desperate to take a piss, just go and piss in the men's washroom. That's what I'd do.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 11, 2016)

To be fair it is probably a failure of building design. The architect, and given the base building is hundreds of years old it was probably a man (I looked it up and the original was done by Mr Hooke, of Hooke's law fame, but that was apparently torn down and redone by someone else way early on), neglected to provide room for the one woman needing to go and her 4 mates that have to go along too for moral support.


----------



## 7iven8Nine (Oct 13, 2016)

I just finished reading this thread and I just want to say that after day 3, this is the single best thread on the entire forum. Keep it up guys.


----------

